# An Anti-Israel President



## Ropey

> Say what you will about President Obama's approach to Israelor of his relationship with American Jewshe sure has mastered the concept of chutzpah.





> When this president wants to make a show of his exquisite diplomatic sensitivityburgers with Medvedev, bows to Abdullah, New Year's greetings to the mullahshe knows how. And when he wants to show his contempt, he knows how, too.





> The contempt was again on display Sunday, when Mr. Obama spoke to the Aipac policy conference in Washington. The speech was stocked with the perennial bromides about U.S.-Israeli friendship, which brought an anxious crowd to its feet a few times. As for the rest, it was a thin tissue of falsehoods, rhetorical legerdemain, telling omissions and self-contradictions. Let's count the ways..



The president's peace proposal is a formula for war.







> Mr. Obama neglected to mention these points on Sunday, hence the telling omission. But the essence of his proposal is that Israel should cede territory, put itself into a weaker position, and then hope for the best. This doesn't even amount to a land-for-peace formula.
> 
> That's not all. Mr. Obama got some applause Sunday by calling for a "non-militarized" Palestinian state. But how does that square with his comment, presumably applicable to a future Palestine, that "every state has a right to self-defense"? Mr. Obama was also cheered for his references to Israel as a "Jewish state." But why then obfuscate on the question of Palestinian refugees, whose political purpose over 63 years has been to destroy Israel as a Jewish state?
> 
> And then there was that line that "we will hold the Palestinians accountable for their actions and their rhetoric." Applause! But can Mr. Obama offer a single example of having done that as president, except perhaps at the level of a State Department press release?
> 
> What, then, would a pro-Israel president do? He would tell Palestinians that there is no right of return. He would make the reform of the Arab mindset toward Israel the centerpiece of his peace efforts. He would outline hard and specific consequences should Hamas join the government.
> 
> Such a vision could lay the groundwork for peace. What Mr. Obama offered is a formula for war, one that he will pursue in a second term. Assuming, of course, that he gets on e!



America's President's background is clear as he has a long association with 'Jew haters'. 

Fact... One of BHO's best friends in Chicago was Rashid Khaliki, former PLO spokesman under Arafat who supported terrorist strikes on Israeli government targets. At a 2003 pro-Palestinian banquet then Illinois State Senator Obama sang Khalid's praises.

Fact... Obama's Chicago mentor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, called for a boycott of Israel for its 'apartheid' against Palestinians while Obama sat in his pews. Wright even reprinted Hamas terror manifesto against Israel in his church bulletin. Wright, a one time member of the Nation of Islam, gave dozens of Jew-bashing sermons while mentoring Obama. 

Fact... Another close associate of Obama in Chicago is the anti-Semite Louis Farrakhhan.

So, is Obama anti-Israel? Suffice to say his circle of friends for over twenty years most certainly are anti-Semite.

And his speech clarified his intent.


----------



## Ropey

> Senate Democrats are expected to support a resolution intended as a rebuff to President Obamas call for basing Middle East peace talks on the 1967 Israeli-Palestinian borders.





> It would be a rare rebuke of the president by the upper chamber and a sign that Democrats are worried about the impact of last weeks speech on the U.S.-Israel relationship and pro-Israel constituents.
> 
> Democrats in both chambers are scrambling to fix the damage caused when Obama called for the 1967 borders and land swaps as a basis for peace.





> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-Nev.) rebuked Obama over Israel in a speech to AIPAC on Monday.
> 
> The place where negotiating will happen must be the negotiating table  and nowhere else. Those negotiations will not happen  and their terms will not be set  through speeches, or in the streets, or in the media, Reid told the audience, bringing it to a standing ovation. No one should set premature parameters about borders.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-xZ6heSanU&feature=player_embedded]Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu Speaks at Policy Conference 2011 - Part 1[/ame]



> House Democratic Whip Steny Hoyer (Md.) offered a similarly rousing defense of Israel while speaking to AIPAC on Sunday.
> 
> Israels borders must be defensible and must reflect reality on the ground, he said in speech that was seen as a slap at Obamas remarks. Peace can only be achieved by a return to the negotiating table without preconditions.



Senate Dems might join rebuff of Obama on Israeli border issue



> He noted that President Obamas sandbagging Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu with an adversarial policy speech the day before his visit is not the first time the American leader has treated foreign visitors with disdain. Remember when the Dalai... Full Article at Arutz Sheva



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsCuocOcM_s&feature=player_embedded]Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu Speaks at Policy Conference 2011 - Part 2[/ame]

He noted that President Obamas sandbagging Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu with an adversarial policy speech the day before his visit is not the first time the American 'leader' has treated foreign visitors with disdain.


----------



## High_Gravity

Obamas solution is a terrible idea and whats worse, I hear the Palestinians are saying even that is not good enough, they want much more.


----------



## Ropey

> That wasn&#8217;t Benjamin Netanyahu speaking on Tuesday. That was Congress speaking.





> Mahmoud Abbas had a plan. Ignore Netanyahu. Go to the UN General Assembly. Get a vote purportedly recognizing a Palestinian state. Then use that vote to leverage international pressure on Israel.



Peter Goodspeed: An in-depth analysis of Netanyahu&#8217;s speech



> The iffy bit of the Abbas plan was always that fourth step. There have been no shortage of anti-Israel UN General Assembly votes over the years, most famously the 1974 &#8220;Zionism is racism&#8221; vote. But those votes did not cause the US or the Europeans or other important players to change their policy to Israel. Why would one such vote more?



George Jonas: Obama doesn&#8217;t get the arithmetic of the Israel-Palestine situationn



> Congress&#8217; reception of Netanyahu doused the Obama speech with ice-water realism.
> 
> After the September vote, the Palestinians will demand that Israel retreat from the fence to the 1967 lines &#8211; that Israel remove soldiers from outposts inside the 67 lines &#8211; that Israel allow land traffic into the West Bank and sea traffic into Gaza -and a thousand other incidences of statehood. There&#8217;s only one force on earth that can make Israel do those things if Israel doesn&#8217;t want to. And that force just cheered and cheered the man who won&#8217;t want to.






More from David Frumm

    *
 David Frum: Israel v. Palestine is not a border dispute
    *
David Frum: Palestinian move on honour killings belated but welcome
    *
David Frum: Washington's dangerous dance with debt default
    *
David Frum: There can never be too much space for criticism of Israel
    *
David Frum: Gingrich faces three-point challenge

Yes, David is a Jew. Just as the Palestinians have their supporters who are not Palestinians but who are Arabs, so do the Jews.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Obama isn't "anti-Israel".  He's "ANTI-SMART".


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Obamas solution is a terrible idea and whats worse, I hear the Palestinians are saying even that is not good enough, they want much more.



They have been clear all along with what they want. They voted in Hamas.  Peace is not their view other than peace as a hudna where there will continue on in their desire to destroy Israel and the worlds Jews.



> The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews






*From the Prophet Mohammad's own words:*



> Our Prophet Muhammad saws The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews said in a famous hadith:
> 
> Judgment Day will come only when the Muslims fight the Jews and kill them, until the Jew hides behind the tree and the stone, and the tree and the stone say: Oh Muslim, oh servant of Allah allah The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him  except for the Gharqad tree.





> Khaled Al-Qudha: The decisive battle between the Jews and us will take place on the Jordan River, Allah allah The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews willing. This is inevitable. This is a hadith of the Prophet, who does not talk idly.
> 
> Host: Did the hadith relate to the battles outcome as well?
> 
> Khaled Al-Qudha: Of course. Until the Jew hides  because, as is well known, the Jews only fight from behind walls, when they are hiding. They dont fight face to face. Thats why the tree and the stone will talk and say things.
> 
> Host: The hadith says: The Muslims will kill them So this will be a victory of the Muslims.
> 
> Khaled Al-Qudha: Yes, and an overwhelming defeat for all the Jews, Allah allah The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews willing. And this is not at all difficult for Allah allah The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews.
> 
> This battle will take place. It is inevitable. Even if we go to Oslo, and so on, the battle must take place. The Jews know this, and thats why they plant a lot of Gharqad trees. They know the hadith.
> 
> Ali Al-Faqir: They surround their settlements with Gharqad trees.
> 
> That explains all those Gharqad trees, but what of the stones and trees talking? Is this to be interpreted literally?
> 
> Ali Al-Faqir: One may ask: How can a tree possibly talk? The hadith means that we should fight them with sticks and stones. This is not true. We either accept these things as fact or as a metaphor. If you cannot accept it as a fact then its a metaphor. As long as it is impossible to accept the facts
> 
> But brothers, the Prophet has told us that the time will come when man will talk without using his voice  the cell-phone, the cordless phone. This cordless phone  where did it come from? From the earth. Plastic comes from petroleum. The wires, the iron, and the copper  where do they come from? From the earth. Furthermore, some communication devices are now made of wood. It is not impossible that the tree and the stone will speak refers to the advanced scientific instruments that warn you about people. Today you have, for example, early warning stations in Sinai. Early warning stations exist in the Golan. They give the Israelites information about the other sides movements.



The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obamas solution is a terrible idea and whats worse, I hear the Palestinians are saying even that is not good enough, they want much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been clear all along with what they want. They voted in Hamas.  Peace is not their view other than peace as a hudna where there will continue on in their desire to destroy Israel and the worlds Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From the Prophet Mohammad's own words:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Prophet Muhammad saws The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews said in a famous hadith:
> 
> Judgment Day will come only when the Muslims fight the Jews and kill them, until the Jew hides behind the tree and the stone, and the tree and the stone say: Oh Muslim, oh servant of Allah allah The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him  except for the Gharqad tree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaled Al-Qudha: The decisive battle between the Jews and us will take place on the Jordan River, Allah allah The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews willing. This is inevitable. This is a hadith of the Prophet, who does not talk idly.
> 
> Host: Did the hadith relate to the battles outcome as well?
> 
> Khaled Al-Qudha: Of course. Until the Jew hides  because, as is well known, the Jews only fight from behind walls, when they are hiding. They dont fight face to face. Thats why the tree and the stone will talk and say things.
> 
> Host: The hadith says: The Muslims will kill them So this will be a victory of the Muslims.
> 
> Khaled Al-Qudha: Yes, and an overwhelming defeat for all the Jews, Allah allah The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews willing. And this is not at all difficult for Allah allah The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews.
> 
> This battle will take place. It is inevitable. Even if we go to Oslo, and so on, the battle must take place. The Jews know this, and thats why they plant a lot of Gharqad trees. They know the hadith.
> 
> Ali Al-Faqir: They surround their settlements with Gharqad trees.
> 
> That explains all those Gharqad trees, but what of the stones and trees talking? Is this to be interpreted literally?
> 
> Ali Al-Faqir: One may ask: How can a tree possibly talk? The hadith means that we should fight them with sticks and stones. This is not true. We either accept these things as fact or as a metaphor. If you cannot accept it as a fact then its a metaphor. As long as it is impossible to accept the facts
> 
> But brothers, the Prophet has told us that the time will come when man will talk without using his voice  the cell-phone, the cordless phone. This cordless phone  where did it come from? From the earth. Plastic comes from petroleum. The wires, the iron, and the copper  where do they come from? From the earth. Furthermore, some communication devices are now made of wood. It is not impossible that the tree and the stone will speak refers to the advanced scientific instruments that warn you about people. Today you have, for example, early warning stations in Sinai. Early warning stations exist in the Golan. They give the Israelites information about the other sides movements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hadith of the Gharqad Tree and the Jews
Click to expand...


It sounds like the Palestinians will not be satisfied until they are running the whole store.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> It sounds like the Palestinians will not be satisfied until they are running the whole store.



Sounds?  Is!


----------



## Marie888

This is for anyone who is interested and informational purposes only.  I do not agree with what Perry Stone teaches entirely, and haven't studied everything he is saying, however this video is VERY interesting to say the least.  He's got more vids out there too in regard to Israel, etc.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPLrbpz1vuw]YouTube - &#x202a;Perry Stone - Are Islamic Prophecies Pointing To Obama&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



.


.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Incredible. Simply incredible. Did we really see the same speech? This just doesn't even make any sense. Does the propaganda machine really run so deep?

[youtube]0cOJNC2EuJw[/youtube]

I dunno, I have a feeling that this MUST be the wrong speech. Cuz this speech basically goes like this:

- Israel is incredible and super awesome and I wanna be BFFs with it forever
- We support Israel unconditionally
- We will always pick up Israel's slack - going to spend billions on it over the next decade. 
- We will not allow anybody to say anything bad about Israel at the UN. Ever.
- We will not allow anybody to recognize a Palestinian state at the UN, at least until Israel says it's ok (ie, Never).
- Jerusalem is Israel's - ALL of it. 
- Iran fucking sucks and we'll never allow it to acquire nuclear weapons (by omission - Israel's are ok)
- We support a peace based on 1967 borders with mutually-agreed land swaps, like every president and prime minister since the Clinton Administration.
- But Israel cannot negotiate unless its partner recognizes it's right to exist as a Jewish and democratic state (but not the other way around, by omission)
- Israel's security has to be guaranteed (Palestine's security does not)
- Israel always has a right to self-defense (Palestinians don't)

I guess the only way forward for Israel's supporters is for the president to apologize for re-stating the exact same gameplan followed by pretty much everyone over the past 20 years. Then, the president should articulate the position that would make them really happy: "We support Israel's right to all of Historical Palestine. And since we support the right of Israel to be a Jewish State, we support their right to remove ethnically un-welcome people from their State, by force. Some of you might think this is technically called ethnic cleansing, but it's not, because Israel is doing it, therefore it's good." 

Right?? If he said that, everyone here would be happy, no?


----------



## Ropey

Epsilon Delta said:


> I guess



Keep guessing. While you are guessing, reality continues. They guessed about Hitler as well. Funny looking Charlie Chaplain guy.  No problems. Funny looking Achmadinejad. No problems.

They want peace. Israel wants more land and war. Yes, these Muslims sure look peaceful. Well, you guess?


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Ropey said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep guessing. While you are guessing, reality continues. They guessed about Hitler as well. Funny looking Charlie Chaplain guy.  No problems. Funny looking Achmadinejad. No problems.
> 
> They want peace. Israel wants more land and war. Yes, these Muslims sure look peaceful. Well, you guess?
Click to expand...


Let me know when you want to actually respond to my post instead of throwing inane strawmen. I'm all ears to hear what you wanted said at the speech that was not said.


----------



## Ropey

No. You guess. I guess. Soon we will see their peaceful intent or lack of it.

Regardless of you and me ED.


----------



## Ropey

"I'm all ears to hear what you wanted said at the speech that was not said."

Politics is the art of sayings with different meanings.


----------



## Ropey

"Iran fucking sucks and we'll never allow it to acquire nuclear weapons (by omission - Israel's are ok)"

And you are clear.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Uh... ok. Nevermind then.


----------



## Douger

The script says a trumpet is going to blow.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ropey said:


> Say what you will about President Obama's approach to Israelor of his relationship with American Jewshe sure has mastered the concept of chutzpah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this president wants to make a show of his exquisite diplomatic sensitivityburgers with Medvedev, bows to Abdullah, New Year's greetings to the mullahshe knows how. And when he wants to show his contempt, he knows how, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contempt was again on display Sunday, when Mr. Obama spoke to the Aipac policy conference in Washington. The speech was stocked with the perennial bromides about U.S.-Israeli friendship, which brought an anxious crowd to its feet a few times. As for the rest, it was a thin tissue of falsehoods, rhetorical legerdemain, telling omissions and self-contradictions. Let's count the ways..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president's peace proposal is a formula for war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Obama neglected to mention these points on Sunday, hence the telling omission. But the essence of his proposal is that Israel should cede territory, put itself into a weaker position, and then hope for the best. This doesn't even amount to a land-for-peace formula.
> 
> That's not all. Mr. Obama got some applause Sunday by calling for a "non-militarized" Palestinian state. But how does that square with his comment, presumably applicable to a future Palestine, that "every state has a right to self-defense"? Mr. Obama was also cheered for his references to Israel as a "Jewish state." But why then obfuscate on the question of Palestinian refugees, whose political purpose over 63 years has been to destroy Israel as a Jewish state?
> 
> And then there was that line that "we will hold the Palestinians accountable for their actions and their rhetoric." Applause! But can Mr. Obama offer a single example of having done that as president, except perhaps at the level of a State Department press release?
> 
> What, then, would a pro-Israel president do? He would tell Palestinians that there is no right of return. He would make the reform of the Arab mindset toward Israel the centerpiece of his peace efforts. He would outline hard and specific consequences should Hamas join the government.
> 
> Such a vision could lay the groundwork for peace. What Mr. Obama offered is a formula for war, one that he will pursue in a second term. Assuming, of course, that he gets on e!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's President's background is clear as he has a long association with 'Jew haters'.
> 
> Fact... One of BHO's best friends in Chicago was Rashid Khaliki, former PLO spokesman under Arafat who supported terrorist strikes on Israeli government targets. At a 2003 pro-Palestinian banquet then Illinois State Senator Obama sang Khalid's praises.
> 
> Fact... Obama's Chicago mentor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, called for a boycott of Israel for its 'apartheid' against Palestinians while Obama sat in his pews. Wright even reprinted Hamas terror manifesto against Israel in his church bulletin. Wright, a one time member of the Nation of Islam, gave dozens of Jew-bashing sermons while mentoring Obama.
> 
> Fact... Another close associate of Obama in Chicago is the anti-Semite Louis Farrakhhan.
> 
> So, is Obama anti-Israel? Suffice to say his circle of friends for over twenty years most certainly are anti-Semite.
> 
> And his speech clarified his intent.
Click to expand...


October 14, 2008 
Posted: 1:35 am 
October 14, 2008 

EVIAN, FRANCE 

PREPARE for a new America: That's the message that the Rev. Jesse Jackson conveyed to participants in the first World Policy Forum, held at this French lakeside resort last week. 

He promised "fundamental changes" in US foreign policy - saying America must "heal wounds" it has caused to other nations, revive its alliances and apologize for the "arrogance of the Bush administration." 

The most important change would occur in the Middle East, where "decades of putting Israel's interests first" would end. 

*Jackson believes that, although "Zionists who have controlled American policy for decades" remain strong, they'll lose a great deal of their clout when Barack Obama enters the White House. *
IF Obama is Elected will Israel not be one of our Closest allies any longer? Will the Radical Middle East Countries feel like they can "Push Israel into the sea"? And will Obama Let them as President of the United States if elected?

How can so many Jewish folks have ignored this?


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Delta_Epsilon*
> I dunno, I have a feeling that this MUST be the wrong speech. Cuz this speech basically goes like this:
> 
> - Israel is incredible and super awesome and I wanna be BFFs with it forever
> - We support Israel unconditionally
> - We will always pick up Israel's slack - going to spend billions on it over the next decade.
> - We will not allow anybody to say anything bad about Israel at the UN. Ever.
> - We will not allow anybody to recognize a Palestinian state at the UN, at least until Israel says it's ok (ie, Never).
> - Jerusalem is Israel's - ALL of it.
> - Iran fucking sucks and we'll never allow it to acquire nuclear weapons (by omission - Israel's are ok)
> - We support a peace based on 1967 borders with mutually-agreed land swaps, like every president and prime minister since the Clinton Administration.
> - But Israel cannot negotiate unless its partner recognizes it's right to exist as a Jewish and democratic state (but not the other way around, by omission)
> - Israel's security has to be guaranteed (Palestine's security does not)
> - Israel always has a right to self-defense (Palestinians don't)
> 
> I guess the only way forward for Israel's supporters is for the president to apologize for re-stating the exact same gameplan followed by pretty much everyone over the past 20 years. Then, the president should articulate the position that would make them really happy: "We support Israel's right to all of Historical Palestine. And since we support the right of Israel to be a Jewish State, we support their right to remove ethnically un-welcome people from their State, by force. Some of you might think this is technically called ethnic cleansing, but it's not, because Israel is doing it, therefore it's good."
> 
> Right?? If he said that, everyone here would be happy, no?



This is one of those epic massacres Delta usually inflicts on poor USMB'ers when he's not too busy flying from Central America to NYC or Montreal and vice versa.  

Can you believe English is not the guy's first language?  

After this brutal beatdown there's not much to say about the grotesque notion that the US is "siding" with Palestinians. 

But this does not mean the "other side" doesn't have a valid point. 

Ropey (and Gravity) are absolutely right when they say this will not result in a final agreement by any stretch, when they say that Palestinians will only accept the partition of Palestine as a "temporary palestinian state" (*AT BEST*) that will be used as a tool to advance their ultimate nationalist aspiration, the right of return.


----------



## Ropey

José;3684776 said:
			
		

> Ropey (and Gravity) are absolutely right when they say this will not result in a final agreement by any stretch, when they say that Palestinians will only accept the partition of Palestine as a "temporary palestinian state" (*AT BEST*) *that will be used as a tool to advance their ultimate nationalist aspiration, the right of return*.



This is my only point regarding the Palestinian and Israeli issue.


----------



## José

Ropey said:


> José;3684776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey (and Gravity) are absolutely right when they say this will not result in a final agreement by any stretch, when they say that Palestinians will only accept the partition of Palestine as a "temporary palestinian state" (*AT BEST*) *that will be used as a tool to advance their ultimate nationalist aspiration, the right of return*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my only point regarding the Palestinian and Israeli issue.
Click to expand...


That's why the tone of your posts regarding Israel/Palestine is so unbelievably sad, melancholic, disillusioned, embittered.

As a canadian Jew who already lived in Israel you just know better than the average westerner/poster of the US Message Board who still entertain naive fantasies about Israeli and Palestinian ambassadors shaking hands someday in the future after a final agreement is reached.

To be "real" a border would have to "exist" in the hearts and minds of jews and palestinians otherwise it's just an imaginary line dividing a single country that will sooner or later reject it as spurious, fraudulent.


----------



## Ropey

José;3687271 said:
			
		

> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;3684776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey (and Gravity) are absolutely right when they say this will not result in a final agreement by any stretch, when they say that Palestinians will only accept the partition of Palestine as a "temporary palestinian state" (*AT BEST*) *that will be used as a tool to advance their ultimate nationalist aspiration, the right of return*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my only point regarding the Palestinian and Israeli issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why the tone of your posts regarding Israel/Palestine is so unbelievably sad, melancholic, disillusioned, embittered.
> 
> As a canadian Jew who already lived in Israel you just know better than the average westerner/poster of the US Message Board who still entertain naive fantasies about Israeli and Palestinian ambassadors shaking hands someday in the future after a final agreement is reached.
> 
> To be "real" a border would have to "exist" in the hearts and minds of jews and palestinians *otherwise it's just an imaginary line dividing a single country that will sooner or later reject it as spurious, fraudulent.*
Click to expand...


http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qUFDMUpk9...RgyNRUI/s1600/Israel+Islam+World+Map+Crop.gif

Unbelievably?  I have seen the hate. I have had family killed in this hate. I have fought and will die with this hate still thriving. 

Underlines. Who rejects it as spurious and fraudulent. You left that important facet out.

_No Israel?  Just another 58th Muslim country._





^^ Just what the world needs. *To remove that tiny little red spot and fill it up with more maniacal and inbred Muslims calling for the death of the Western culture.*

Hint. That's the green spots.


----------



## Ropey

Killing off that red spot will then show all the Muslim Peaceful intent?


----------



## CountofTuscany

High_Gravity said:


> Obamas solution is a terrible idea and whats worse, I hear the Palestinians are saying even that is not good enough, they want much more.



And that's real dangerous. The president of the United States has set an unattainable bar.  I'm shocked by his proposal.  Even if he only meant it as a starting point to talk it was totally off base.  He had to realize the implications of it.


----------



## CountofTuscany

PoliticalChic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will about President Obama's approach to Israelor of his relationship with American Jewshe sure has mastered the concept of chutzpah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president's peace proposal is a formula for war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Obama neglected to mention these points on Sunday, hence the telling omission. But the essence of his proposal is that Israel should cede territory, put itself into a weaker position, and then hope for the best. This doesn't even amount to a land-for-peace formula.
> 
> That's not all. Mr. Obama got some applause Sunday by calling for a "non-militarized" Palestinian state. But how does that square with his comment, presumably applicable to a future Palestine, that "every state has a right to self-defense"? Mr. Obama was also cheered for his references to Israel as a "Jewish state." But why then obfuscate on the question of Palestinian refugees, whose political purpose over 63 years has been to destroy Israel as a Jewish state?
> 
> And then there was that line that "we will hold the Palestinians accountable for their actions and their rhetoric." Applause! But can Mr. Obama offer a single example of having done that as president, except perhaps at the level of a State Department press release?
> 
> What, then, would a pro-Israel president do? He would tell Palestinians that there is no right of return. He would make the reform of the Arab mindset toward Israel the centerpiece of his peace efforts. He would outline hard and specific consequences should Hamas join the government.
> 
> Such a vision could lay the groundwork for peace. What Mr. Obama offered is a formula for war, one that he will pursue in a second term. Assuming, of course, that he gets on e!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's President's background is clear as he has a long association with 'Jew haters'.
> 
> Fact... One of BHO's best friends in Chicago was Rashid Khaliki, former PLO spokesman under Arafat who supported terrorist strikes on Israeli government targets. At a 2003 pro-Palestinian banquet then Illinois State Senator Obama sang Khalid's praises.
> 
> Fact... Obama's Chicago mentor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, called for a boycott of Israel for its 'apartheid' against Palestinians while Obama sat in his pews. Wright even reprinted Hamas terror manifesto against Israel in his church bulletin. Wright, a one time member of the Nation of Islam, gave dozens of Jew-bashing sermons while mentoring Obama.
> 
> Fact... Another close associate of Obama in Chicago is the anti-Semite Louis Farrakhhan.
> 
> So, is Obama anti-Israel? Suffice to say his circle of friends for over twenty years most certainly are anti-Semite.
> 
> And his speech clarified his intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> October 14, 2008
> Posted: 1:35 am
> October 14, 2008
> 
> EVIAN, FRANCE
> 
> PREPARE for a new America: That's the message that the Rev. Jesse Jackson conveyed to participants in the first World Policy Forum, held at this French lakeside resort last week.
> 
> He promised "fundamental changes" in US foreign policy - saying America must "heal wounds" it has caused to other nations, revive its alliances and apologize for the "arrogance of the Bush administration."
> 
> The most important change would occur in the Middle East, where "decades of putting Israel's interests first" would end.
> 
> *Jackson believes that, although "Zionists who have controlled American policy for decades" remain strong, they'll lose a great deal of their clout when Barack Obama enters the White House. *
> IF Obama is Elected will Israel not be one of our Closest allies any longer? Will the Radical Middle East Countries feel like they can "Push Israel into the sea"? And will Obama Let them as President of the United States if elected?
> 
> How can so many Jewish folks have ignored this?
Click to expand...


I remebered that speech and was sickend by it.


----------



## Ravi

Benny agreed with Obama so I'm not sure what your point is....


----------



## CountofTuscany

Ravi said:


> Benny agreed with Obama so I'm not sure what your point is....



Agreed with what? That they should go back to the pre war borders?


----------



## Truthseeker420

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjMRgT5o-Ig]YouTube - &#x202a;Rapture Ready: The Christians United for Israel Tour&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Ropey said:


> José;3687271 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my only point regarding the Palestinian and Israeli issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the tone of your posts regarding Israel/Palestine is so unbelievably sad, melancholic, disillusioned, embittered.
> 
> As a canadian Jew who already lived in Israel you just know better than the average westerner/poster of the US Message Board who still entertain naive fantasies about Israeli and Palestinian ambassadors shaking hands someday in the future after a final agreement is reached.
> 
> To be "real" a border would have to "exist" in the hearts and minds of jews and palestinians *otherwise it's just an imaginary line dividing a single country that will sooner or later reject it as spurious, fraudulent.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qUFDMUpk9...RgyNRUI/s1600/Israel+Islam+World+Map+Crop.gif
> 
> Unbelievably?  I have seen the hate. I have had family killed in this hate. I have fought and will die with this hate still thriving.
> 
> Underlines. Who rejects it as spurious and fraudulent. You left that important facet out.
> 
> _No Israel?  Just another 58th Muslim country._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Just what the world needs. *To remove that tiny little red spot and fill it up with more maniacal and inbred Muslims calling for the death of the Western culture.*
> 
> Hint. That's the green spots.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the "teeny weeny country surrounded by big bad wolves" map.
It's some of my favorite "pity us" stuff y'all put out.
Got any "make the desert bloom " stuff handy?


----------



## Ropey

^^Perspective.

I know you don't like it being brought up. It doesn't help that anti-jew thing does it?

Yannow?


----------



## Jroc

Samantha Power was chosen as the senior foreign policy advisor to Obama

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O5XxXm8wPE]YouTube - &#x202a;Obama advisor calls for the invasion of Israel&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ravi

CountofTuscany said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benny agreed with Obama so I'm not sure what your point is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed with what? That they should go back to the pre war borders?
Click to expand...

This is what he said in his speech to Congress:



> We will be very generous on the size of a future Palestinian state. *But  as President Obama said, the border will be different than the one that  existed on June 4, 1967*. Israel will not return to the indefensible  lines of 1967.



Sounds to me as if they are the same page.


----------



## Caroljo

Ropey said:


> José;3687271 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my only point regarding the Palestinian and Israeli issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the tone of your posts regarding Israel/Palestine is so unbelievably sad, melancholic, disillusioned, embittered.
> 
> As a canadian Jew who already lived in Israel you just know better than the average westerner/poster of the US Message Board who still entertain naive fantasies about Israeli and Palestinian ambassadors shaking hands someday in the future after a final agreement is reached.
> 
> To be "real" a border would have to "exist" in the hearts and minds of jews and palestinians *otherwise it's just an imaginary line dividing a single country that will sooner or later reject it as spurious, fraudulent.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qUFDMUpk9...RgyNRUI/s1600/Israel+Islam+World+Map+Crop.gif
> 
> Unbelievably?  I have seen the hate. I have had family killed in this hate. I have fought and will die with this hate still thriving.
> 
> Underlines. Who rejects it as spurious and fraudulent. You left that important facet out.
> 
> _No Israel?  Just another 58th Muslim country._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Just what the world needs. *To remove that tiny little red spot and fill it up with more maniacal and inbred Muslims calling for the death of the Western culture.*
> 
> Hint. That's the green spots.
Click to expand...


Wow...i just noticed by your statement here "No Israel? Just another 58th Muslim country".  So there are 57 Muslim countries right now?  This must be why Obama made the "mistake" of saying there were 57 states in the US....Lol!  His muslim background slipped up on him again!  I never quite understood how he came up with the number 57, unless he was just ignorant 

Sorry for going kinda off the subject...carry on now! Lol!


----------



## High_Gravity

CountofTuscany said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obamas solution is a terrible idea and whats worse, I hear the Palestinians are saying even that is not good enough, they want much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's real dangerous. The president of the United States has set an unattainable bar.  I'm shocked by his proposal.  Even if he only meant it as a starting point to talk it was totally off base.  He had to realize the implications of it.
Click to expand...


Me too, thats why I said I am surprised that nobody warned him not to go on television and say this, its unrealistic and now people are asking for even more.


----------



## Steve Hanson

High_Gravity said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obamas solution is a terrible idea and whats worse, I hear the Palestinians are saying even that is not good enough, they want much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's real dangerous. The president of the United States has set an unattainable bar.  I'm shocked by his proposal.  Even if he only meant it as a starting point to talk it was totally off base.  He had to realize the implications of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, thats why I said I am surprised that nobody warned him not to go on television and say this, its unrealistic and now people are asking for even more.
Click to expand...


Yea, he drew the line in the sand all the way on their side.  The starting negotiating point is far from acceptable. It left Israel no where to go.


----------



## High_Gravity

Steve Hanson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's real dangerous. The president of the United States has set an unattainable bar.  I'm shocked by his proposal.  Even if he only meant it as a starting point to talk it was totally off base.  He had to realize the implications of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, thats why I said I am surprised that nobody warned him not to go on television and say this, its unrealistic and now people are asking for even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, he drew the line in the sand all the way on their side.  The starting negotiating point is far from acceptable. It left Israel no where to go.
Click to expand...


I saw the look on Netanyahus face when Obama said that and he was pissed and I really don't blame him, sometimes I wonder what Obama is thinking. I am no President but even I know its unrealistic to ask Israel to give all that up, thats giving them an eviction notice for the most part.


----------



## Steve Hanson

High_Gravity said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, thats why I said I am surprised that nobody warned him not to go on television and say this, its unrealistic and now people are asking for even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he drew the line in the sand all the way on their side.  The starting negotiating point is far from acceptable. It left Israel no where to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the look on Netanyahus face when Obama said that and he was pissed and I really don't blame him, sometimes I wonder what Obama is thinking. I am no President but even I know its unrealistic to ask Israel to give all that up, thats giving them an eviction notice for the most part.
Click to expand...


I wonder myself too. I'll admit, I voted for him. But he has been a major disapointment. Amateur mistakes. And that makes you wonder, where's his support team?


----------



## High_Gravity

Steve Hanson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he drew the line in the sand all the way on their side.  The starting negotiating point is far from acceptable. It left Israel no where to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the look on Netanyahus face when Obama said that and he was pissed and I really don't blame him, sometimes I wonder what Obama is thinking. I am no President but even I know its unrealistic to ask Israel to give all that up, thats giving them an eviction notice for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder myself too. I'll admit, I voted for him. But he has been a major disapointment. Amateur mistakes. And that makes you wonder, where's his support team?
Click to expand...


His team is either not doing their job or Obama is not listening to them, I thought Colin Powell was supposed to be advisor to Obama, where is he? I know Powell would have DEFINENTLY told Obama not to say that!


----------



## Ropey

Caroljo said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;3687271 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the tone of your posts regarding Israel/Palestine is so unbelievably sad, melancholic, disillusioned, embittered.
> 
> As a canadian Jew who already lived in Israel you just know better than the average westerner/poster of the US Message Board who still entertain naive fantasies about Israeli and Palestinian ambassadors shaking hands someday in the future after a final agreement is reached.
> 
> To be "real" a border would have to "exist" in the hearts and minds of jews and palestinians *otherwise it's just an imaginary line dividing a single country that will sooner or later reject it as spurious, fraudulent.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qUFDMUpk9...RgyNRUI/s1600/Israel+Islam+World+Map+Crop.gif
> 
> Unbelievably?  I have seen the hate. I have had family killed in this hate. I have fought and will die with this hate still thriving.
> 
> Underlines. Who rejects it as spurious and fraudulent. You left that important facet out.
> 
> _No Israel?  Just another 58th Muslim country._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Just what the world needs. *To remove that tiny little red spot and fill it up with more maniacal and inbred Muslims calling for the death of the Western culture.*
> 
> Hint. That's the green spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wow...i just noticed by your statement here "No Israel? Just another 58th Muslim country".  So there are 57 Muslim countries right now?  This must be why Obama made the "mistake" of saying there were 57 states in the US....Lol!  His muslim background slipped up on him again!  I never quite understood how he came up with the number 57, unless he was just ignorant *
> 
> Sorry for going kinda off the subject...carry on now! Lol!
Click to expand...


He said 57 US States? That's telling indeed.

He's been rather clear all along but I needed more proof and his last speech was clear. He wants an indefensible Israel with land swaps 'inside' the '67 border.  Now he's clear to every Jew who understands the past Arab instigated wars on Israel and how they intend to dissolve or destroy Israel.

Obama is now crystal clear.


----------



## Ravi

Ropey said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qUFDMUpk9...RgyNRUI/s1600/Israel+Islam+World+Map+Crop.gif
> 
> Unbelievably?  I have seen the hate. I have had family killed in this hate. I have fought and will die with this hate still thriving.
> 
> Underlines. Who rejects it as spurious and fraudulent. You left that important facet out.
> 
> _No Israel?  Just another 58th Muslim country._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Just what the world needs. *To remove that tiny little red spot and fill it up with more maniacal and inbred Muslims calling for the death of the Western culture.*
> 
> Hint. That's the green spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow...i just noticed by your statement here "No Israel? Just another 58th Muslim country".  So there are 57 Muslim countries right now?  This must be why Obama made the "mistake" of saying there were 57 states in the US....Lol!  His muslim background slipped up on him again!  I never quite understood how he came up with the number 57, unless he was just ignorant *
> 
> Sorry for going kinda off the subject...carry on now! Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said 57 US States? That's telling indeed.
> 
> He's been rather clear all along but I needed more proof and his last speech was clear. He wants an indefensible Israel with land swaps 'inside' the '67 border.  Now he's clear to every Jew who understands the past Arab instigated wars on Israel and how they intend to dissolve or destroy Israel.
> 
> Obama is now crystal clear.
Click to expand...

I think you are being rather stupid. Benny agrees with him. Why lie about what he said? It makes you look the fool.


----------



## lehr

Epsilon Delta said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep guessing. While you are guessing, reality continues. They guessed about Hitler as well. Funny looking Charlie Chaplain guy.  No problems. Funny looking Achmadinejad. No problems.
> 
> They want peace. Israel wants more land and war. Yes, these Muslims sure look peaceful. Well, you guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know when you want to actually respond to my post instead of throwing inane strawmen. I'm all ears to hear what you wanted said at the speech that was not said.
Click to expand...


jonathan pollard gave 500,000 u.s. documents to his israeli handlers - israel sold them to the u.s.s.r.

the red chinses f-10 fighter is amerikan techonology provided by israel 

no arab ever called me a nazi - fascist - kid killer =when i wore my uniform during the nam war = millions of christians and jews did

we r in a world wide world religious war because of our support of those jews= i hope u enjoy your religious war - right out of the 10th. century


----------



## Ropey

You miss the point and Benny does not agree with him. Obama says a "Basis" and then puts the land swaps behind the '67 boundary.

You might not see what he's doing but the Jews and many others sure see.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ravi said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow...i just noticed by your statement here "No Israel? Just another 58th Muslim country".  So there are 57 Muslim countries right now?  This must be why Obama made the "mistake" of saying there were 57 states in the US....Lol!  His muslim background slipped up on him again!  I never quite understood how he came up with the number 57, unless he was just ignorant *
> 
> Sorry for going kinda off the subject...carry on now! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said 57 US States? That's telling indeed.
> 
> He's been rather clear all along but I needed more proof and his last speech was clear. He wants an indefensible Israel with land swaps 'inside' the '67 border.  Now he's clear to every Jew who understands the past Arab instigated wars on Israel and how they intend to dissolve or destroy Israel.
> 
> Obama is now crystal clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are being rather stupid. Benny agrees with him. Why lie about what he said? It makes you look the fool.
Click to expand...


Ravi I watched the speech last night, Netanyahu said Israel could not go back to the 1967 borders because they are indefensible, right in front of Obama.


----------



## High_Gravity

lehr said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep guessing. While you are guessing, reality continues. They guessed about Hitler as well. Funny looking Charlie Chaplain guy.  No problems. Funny looking Achmadinejad. No problems.
> 
> They want peace. Israel wants more land and war. Yes, these Muslims sure look peaceful. Well, you guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you want to actually respond to my post instead of throwing inane strawmen. I'm all ears to hear what you wanted said at the speech that was not said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jonathan pollard gave 500,000 u.s. documents to his israeli handlers - israel sold them to the u.s.s.r.
> 
> the red chinses f-10 fighter is amerikan techonology provided by israel
> 
> no arab ever called me a nazi - fascist - kid killer =when i wore my uniform during the nam war = millions of christians and jews did
> 
> we r in a world wide world religious war because of our support of those jews= i hope u enjoy your religious war - right out of the 10th. century
Click to expand...


You are a Crystal Meth addict.


----------



## Caroljo

Ropey said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qUFDMUpk9...RgyNRUI/s1600/Israel+Islam+World+Map+Crop.gif
> 
> Unbelievably?  I have seen the hate. I have had family killed in this hate. I have fought and will die with this hate still thriving.
> 
> Underlines. Who rejects it as spurious and fraudulent. You left that important facet out.
> 
> _No Israel?  Just another 58th Muslim country._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Just what the world needs. *To remove that tiny little red spot and fill it up with more maniacal and inbred Muslims calling for the death of the Western culture.*
> 
> Hint. That's the green spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow...i just noticed by your statement here "No Israel? Just another 58th Muslim country".  So there are 57 Muslim countries right now?  This must be why Obama made the "mistake" of saying there were 57 states in the US....Lol!  His muslim background slipped up on him again!  I never quite understood how he came up with the number 57, unless he was just ignorant *
> 
> Sorry for going kinda off the subject...carry on now! Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said 57 US States? That's telling indeed.
> 
> He's been rather clear all along but I needed more proof and his last speech was clear. He wants an indefensible Israel with land swaps 'inside' the '67 border.  Now he's clear to every Jew who understands the past Arab instigated wars on Israel and how they intend to dissolve or destroy Israel.
> 
> Obama is now crystal clear.
Click to expand...


He said it on the campaign....<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/EpGH02DtIws" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

I tried to embed the youtube video...if it didn't work just google "Obama 57 states"...it'll come right up!

Darn...guess it didn't work!!   Google it! Lol!


----------



## Ropey

Caroljo said:


> Darn...guess it didn't work!!   Google it! Lol!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpGH02DtIws]YouTube - &#x202a;Obama Claims He's Visited 57 States&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Thanks.  

He says *57 and one left to go*... Palestine maybe. 

I'm joking.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

CountofTuscany said:


> And that's real dangerous. The president of the United States has set an unattainable bar. I'm shocked by his proposal. Even if he only meant it as a starting point to talk it was totally off base. He had to realize the implications of it.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benny agreed with Obama so I'm not sure what your point is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed with what? That they should go back to the pre war borders?
Click to expand...


This is the sort of thing that would make Lenin feel vindicated. Can you people do me a favor? Go back to youtube, watch the speech again, but this time watch it and listen to what Obama is _actually_ saying. Not what you've been _told_ he's saying. I really can't understand what the pro-Israel crowd is upset about. He restated ALL of your official demands to the Palestinians and then pledged to unwaveringly support Israel in whatever it does. Can anybody here PLEASE tell me exactly what more you could possibly want?

The stickler seems to be this phrase: "1967 lines *with mutually agreed swaps*" 

Why is this suddenly so _outrageous_? Netanyahu somehow has everyone believing that Obama is demanding that Israel return to the exact 67 Borders when this is absolutely not the case. "Mutually agreed swaps" _means_ changing the border to reflect what they call "facts on the ground" (a euphemism for "massive and continuing government-sponsored transfer of Israelis into the land that is SUPPOSEDLY being negotiated [the West Bank]"). This has been the basis of the entire peace process for the past 20 years, two states _based_ on the 1967 borders (ie, not ON the 1967 border). It was the basis for Oslo, the basis for the "Roadmap," the basis for the proposals at Camp David and then the subsequent ones at Taba. And either which way, they were just pretty words, he planned no meetings and laid absolutely no infrastructure to handle a follow-up or support actual peace talks. It's all hot air and nothing more. Israel can keep building its settlements, relax. 

So what exactly did Defenders of Israel want him to say about the conflict? He covered Iran, killed the upcoming international recognition of Palestine at the UN, and pounced on Palestinian Unity. He demanded that Palestinians not only recognize Israel , but recognize it as a Jewish State (whatever that means), renounce violence, submit to a de-militarized state, and pretty much do whatever else Israel feels like (whatever it takes to "ensure Israel's security" [but not Palestine's] - other than it's nuclear weapons-equipped ass-kicking super army that's already pounded multiple combined Arab armies from supposedly indefensible borders). 

Here's what I'm sure this crowd would love to hear from Obama, aside from all of the above:



			
				Epsilon D. Obama said:
			
		

> Furthermore [pause], we support a solution based on the borders that Israel chooses [applause], at their leisure, [pause] within the next decade or two [applause], hopefully, but no pressure. We encourage Palestinians to continue negotiations [boo's], so long as they accept Israel's right to the West Bank and Gaza [applause]. However, [pause] because they must also accept Israel as a Jewish State [pause] and because Israel is allowed to keep as much of the West Bank as it wants (potentially all of it), then it's probably better for you guys to get the fuck out before shit gets rough [applause]. To that end, we've committed to the Palestinians a homeland within the United States around northern Arizona, northern New Mexico, and South Dakota, shared with the Native American tribes that inhabit those barren spaces... or you could just stay in Greater Israel and end up pretty much the same way.


----------



## Caroljo

Epsilon Delta said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's real dangerous. The president of the United States has set an unattainable bar. I'm shocked by his proposal. Even if he only meant it as a starting point to talk it was totally off base. He had to realize the implications of it.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benny agreed with Obama so I'm not sure what your point is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed with what? That they should go back to the pre war borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the sort of thing that would make Lenin feel vindicated. Can you people do me a favor? Go back to youtube, watch the speech again, but this time watch it and listen to what Obama is _actually_ saying. Not what you've been _told_ he's saying. I really can't understand what the pro-Israel crowd is upset about. He restated ALL of your official demands to the Palestinians and then pledged to unwaveringly support Israel in whatever it does. Can anybody here PLEASE tell me exactly what more you could possibly want?
> 
> The stickler seems to be this phrase: "1967 lines *with mutually agreed swaps*"
> 
> Why is this suddenly so _outrageous_? Netanyahu somehow has everyone believing that Obama is demanding that Israel return to the exact 67 Borders when this is absolutely not the case. "Mutually agreed swaps" _means_ changing the border to reflect what they call "facts on the ground" (a euphemism for "massive and continuing government-sponsored transfer of Israelis into the land that is SUPPOSEDLY being negotiated [the West Bank]"). This has been the basis of the entire peace process for the past 20 years, two states _based_ on the 1967 borders (ie, not ON the 1967 border). It was the basis for Oslo, the basis for the "Roadmap," the basis for the proposals at Camp David and then the subsequent ones at Taba. And either which way, they were just pretty words, he planned no meetings and laid absolutely no infrastructure to handle a follow-up or support actual peace talks. It's all hot air and nothing more. Israel can keep building its settlements, relax.
> 
> So what exactly did Defenders of Israel want him to say about the conflict? He covered Iran, killed the upcoming international recognition of Palestine at the UN, and pounced on Palestinian Unity. He demanded that Palestinians not only recognize Israel , but recognize it as a Jewish State (whatever that means), renounce violence, submit to a de-militarized state, and pretty much do whatever else Israel feels like (whatever it takes to "ensure Israel's security" [but not Palestine's] - other than it's nuclear weapons-equipped ass-kicking super army that's already pounded multiple combined Arab armies from supposedly indefensible borders).
> 
> Here's what I'm sure this crowd would love to hear from Obama, aside from all of the above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epsilon D. Obama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore [pause], we support a solution based on the borders that Israel chooses [applause], at their leisure, [pause] within the next decade or two [applause], hopefully, but no pressure. We encourage Palestinians to continue negotiations [boo's], so long as they accept Israel's right to the West Bank and Gaza [applause]. However, [pause] because they must also accept Israel as a Jewish State [pause] and because Israel is allowed to keep as much of the West Bank as it wants (potentially all of it), then it's probably better for you guys to get the fuck out before shit gets rough [applause]. To that end, we've committed to the Palestinians a homeland within the United States around northern Arizona, northern New Mexico, and South Dakota, shared with the Native American tribes that inhabit those barren spaces... or you could just stay in Greater Israel and end up pretty much the same way.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And you think the Pals are going to agree to anything less than what they're demanding??


----------



## Caroljo

Ropey said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn...guess it didn't work!!   Google it! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpGH02DtIws]YouTube - &#x202a;Obama Claims He's Visited 57 States&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> He says *57 and one left to go*... Palestine maybe.
> 
> I'm joking.
Click to expand...


I can hardly believe i haven't gotten any response to this yet!  Lol!  the obama supporters must be really digging to have an answer for this one!!!!


----------



## hipeter924

The 1947 plan was flawed enough, do you think even the US or Canada could cope with such a confusing border arrangement, there is no unified border for Israel. The 1967 borders were even worse.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Caroljo said:


> And you think the Pals are going to agree to anything less than what they're demanding??



Uh... yes? They already have. Both sides have agreed to less than what they demand at different points in time. This is why they're called "negotiations." Cuz you... uh... NEGOTIATE. You give a little, take a little. You know? 

If someone doesn't believe that one side or the other will budge, then what the fuck is the point?


----------



## alexa

Epsilon Delta said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's real dangerous. The president of the United States has set an unattainable bar. I'm shocked by his proposal. Even if he only meant it as a starting point to talk it was totally off base. He had to realize the implications of it.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benny agreed with Obama so I'm not sure what your point is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed with what? That they should go back to the pre war borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the sort of thing that would make Lenin feel vindicated. Can you people do me a favor? Go back to youtube, watch the speech again, but this time watch it and listen to what Obama is _actually_ saying. Not what you've been _told_ he's saying. I really can't understand what the pro-Israel crowd is upset about. He restated ALL of your official demands to the Palestinians and then pledged to unwaveringly support Israel in whatever it does. Can anybody here PLEASE tell me exactly what more you could possibly want?
> 
> The stickler seems to be this phrase: "1967 lines *with mutually agreed swaps*"
> 
> Why is this suddenly so _outrageous_? Netanyahu somehow has everyone believing that Obama is demanding that Israel return to the exact 67 Borders when this is absolutely not the case. "Mutually agreed swaps" _means_ changing the border to reflect what they call "facts on the ground" (a euphemism for "massive and continuing government-sponsored transfer of Israelis into the land that is SUPPOSEDLY being negotiated [the West Bank]"). This has been the basis of the entire peace process for the past 20 years, two states _based_ on the 1967 borders (ie, not ON the 1967 border). It was the basis for Oslo, the basis for the "Roadmap," the basis for the proposals at Camp David and then the subsequent ones at Taba. And either which way, they were just pretty words, he planned no meetings and laid absolutely no infrastructure to handle a follow-up or support actual peace talks. It's all hot air and nothing more. Israel can keep building its settlements, relax.
> 
> So what exactly did Defenders of Israel want him to say about the conflict? He covered Iran, killed the upcoming international recognition of Palestine at the UN, and pounced on Palestinian Unity. He demanded that Palestinians not only recognize Israel , but recognize it as a Jewish State (whatever that means), renounce violence, submit to a de-militarized state, and pretty much do whatever else Israel feels like (whatever it takes to "ensure Israel's security" [but not Palestine's] - other than it's nuclear weapons-equipped ass-kicking super army that's already pounded multiple combined Arab armies from supposedly indefensible borders).
> 
> Here's what I'm sure this crowd would love to hear from Obama, aside from all of the above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epsilon D. Obama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore [pause], we support a solution based on the borders that Israel chooses [applause], at their leisure, [pause] within the next decade or two [applause], hopefully, but no pressure. We encourage Palestinians to continue negotiations [boo's], so long as they accept Israel's right to the West Bank and Gaza [applause]. However, [pause] because they must also accept Israel as a Jewish State [pause] and because Israel is allowed to keep as much of the West Bank as it wants (potentially all of it), then it's probably better for you guys to get the fuck out before shit gets rough [applause]. To that end, we've committed to the Palestinians a homeland within the United States around northern Arizona, northern New Mexico, and South Dakota, shared with the Native American tribes that inhabit those barren spaces... or you could just stay in Greater Israel and end up pretty much the same way.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes, Obama said the same conditions as all the other Presidents and could not have been more pro Israel...but Israel has changed it's voiced position. Based on '67 borders with agreeable land swaps is no longer on the table for Israel and with that she immediately gets a load of Americans hissing at their president for sticking to what has already been agreed.......

but was never going to be put into practice.

Netanyahu has made it clear he is not wanting peace.  He is not willing to make the compromises necessary for it.

In September a Palestinian State will be recognised by the UN and by probably the rest of the world apart from the US and Israel.  France and Britain have already said they will probably recognise it if Israel does not show that she is willing to engage in meaningful talks and Netanyahu has made it clear he is not.

We will then have a few years of court cases when all the dross will be brought out, Israel will probably become increasingly isolated in the world and eventually the Palestinians will get dignity,  human rights and the right of self determination the rest of us takes for granted.  Eventually the US will come onside just as it did reluctantly and late with South Africa. 

How the rest of the ME develops will also make a difference but it seems unlikely that it will be in the vested interests of the US to ignore the situation in Palestine for very much longer never mind the moral position.

Netanyahu has not helped Israel. He is not even living in reality.


----------



## Sallow

Hmm..Obama cut or vetoed any spending for Israeli defense..when?

Come on.

Show me.

Or STFU.


----------



## lehr

Sallow said:


> Hmm..Obama cut or vetoed any spending for Israeli defense..when?
> 
> Come on.
> 
> Show me.
> 
> Or STFU.



we are in a world religious war against islam because we are totally mesmerized with jews ....jews have voted 87% communist demokrat since the 30s - no arab ever called me a nazi - fascist - kid killer - millions of christians and jews did = while they carried vietcong flags----- stop pissing away our money on religious wars=== nobody told those jews to found israel = let them settle accounts with muslims on their own - by the way - obama did pretty good with the jewish vote - i hope they enjoy it


----------



## Ropey

lehr said:


> we are in a world religious war against islam because we are totally mesmerized with jews



Islam was killing Christians and Jews long before Israel was a state. This is the Jews fault as well... It's all the Jews...


----------



## Jroc

lehr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm..Obama cut or vetoed any spending for Israeli defense..when?
> 
> Come on.
> 
> Show me.
> 
> Or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are in a world religious war against islam because we are totally mesmerized with jews ....jews have voted 87% communist demokrat since the 30s - no arab ever called me a nazi - fascist - kid killer - millions of christians and jews did = while they carried vietcong flags----- stop pissing away our money on religious wars=== nobody told those jews to found israel = let them settle accounts with muslims on their own - by the way - obama did pretty good with the jewish vote - i hope they enjoy it
Click to expand...


 It's always "the Jews hasn't it? "Those damn Jews"...Muslims are killing other muslims by the thousands but all we hear from People like you are .."It's the Jews fault" Yeah it was the liberal socialist 60s radical that called you "baby killer"  not only Jews, and the right wing Christians are the biggest supporters of our military so maybe you should focus on the leftists in general, the fact that you single out Jews is telling


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAz2ZeKsG50]YouTube - &#x202a;Terrorist Fundraiser for Hamas Praises Obama&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

*U.S. recognizes Muslim Brotherhood*







The U.S. has decided to formally resume contact with Egypt&#8217;s Muslim Brotherhood group - which does not recognize Israel &#8211; in a move that could further alienate some Jewish voters already skeptical of President Barack Obama, it was reported.

One senior U.S. official said the Brotherhood&#8217;s rise in political prominence after the forced departure of former President Hosni Mubarak earlier this year makes the American contact necessary.

&#8220;The political landscape in Egypt has changed, and is changing&#8230; It is in our interests to engage with all of the parties that are competing for parliament or the presidency,&#8221; said the official, who confirmed the news to Reuters on condition of anonymity.

The Muslim Brotherhood - founded in 1928 to promote a conservative version of Islam in politics, culture and society &#8211; has previously had some communication with the U.S. through Brotherhood Members of Parliament who had been technically elected as independents. U.S. diplomats had been instructed only to deal with Brotherhood members in their role as Members of Parliament.

The decision to resume contact with the Muslim Brotherhood group may worry members of the Jewish community and Israeli officials, Reuters reported.



Read more: U.S. recognizes Muslim Brotherhood - Tim Mak - POLITICO.com


----------



## Moonglow

the Hadith was not written until the early to middle ages. They are not part of the original Quran. Israelies of ancient had enemies surrounding them then also, and today, it is a violent area to inhabit, they should have picked Florida as a nation.


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> "I'm all ears to hear what you wanted said at the speech that was not said."
> 
> Politics is the art of sayings with different meanings.



Obama's new friends.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/afghanistan/173188-8-year-old-given-to-carry-bag-with-bomb.html


----------



## Jroc

*Obama/Clinton Intentionally Mislead Israel*

By thefortworthpress 
NEWS RELEASE

Zionist Organization of America

December 6, 2010



*WIKILEAKS SHOWS OBAMA/CLINTON APPARENTLY INTENTIONALLY MISLED ISRAEL WHEN CLAIMING ISRAELI CONCESSIONS NEEDED FOR ARABS TO FIGHT IRAN*

We now know that President Barack Hussein Obama apparently intentionally misled Israel when demanding that Israel must make substantial one-sided concessions to the Palestinian Authority in order to gain support from the Arab nations to stop Iran from developing nuclear weapons.

This above stated fact is screaming from the pages of the recently released 250,000 diplomatic cables by the whistle-blowing organization, Wikileaks. These leaked documents reveal that the leaders of Saudi Arabia and the Gulf States are insistent on stopping Iran&#8217;s nuclear program above any other consideration including the Israel-Palestinian Arab situation. These diplomatic cables prove that President Obama and Secy. Of State Clinton knew from the outset that this linkage paradigm was utterly false and that the Israeli-Palestinian Arab conflict was no obstacle to wide Arab support for the toughest possible sanctions and even military action against Iran.

It is deeply troubling to go back and read President Obama&#8217;s public statement to Israel about Iran when he said, &#8220;If there is a linkage between Iran and the Israeli-Palestinian peace process, I personally believe it actually runs the other way. To the extent that we can make peace with the Palestinians &#8211; between the Palestinians and the Israelis &#8211; then I actually think it strengthens our hand in the international community in dealing with a potential Iranian threat.&#8221;

Obama and Clinton repeatedly insisted that it is necessary to first deal with the Palestinian issue as the way to stop Iran. This never made sense &#8211; now we see that it also contradicted the specific information Obama received from his own U.S. officials.

Now we know that President Obama was repeatedly urged by many Arab leaders to destroy the Iranian nuclear program they feared &#8211; that was their primary concern and priority, not strengthening Abbas and the PA and pressuring Israel


Obama/Clinton Intentionally Mislead Israel « TheFortWorthPress.com


----------



## Sunni Man

Both Obama and Clinton know that Israel is the root of all the problems in the middle east.

 And must be dealt with first before tackling any other issues.


----------



## Moonglow

maybe they were using reverse psychology


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> Both Obama and Clinton know that Israel is the root of all the problems in the middle east.
> 
> And must be dealt with first before tackling any other issues.



 From a Jew hating Holocaust denier who wants to round up Jews throughout the world thank you for your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Mr. Jones

America needs a government that puts its own interests and its own people first period. 
It's sickening to see all this whining about how poorly Israel is being treated, 
which is pure horseshit anyway,  when they have not only been pampered and coddled and had their asses kissed by US elected officials for years, but also has caused the blood and treasure of Americans to be used for their benefit too.
Bottom line is America needs to come first, and it needs to weed out the Israeli first loyalists in government, and curtail the influence AIPAC has on it.
That does not mean relations with Israel has to stop, or saying the truth about the situation is Jew bashing or _antisemitic _
It is something that needs serious consideration and action, for the sake of peace and decency in the world.


----------



## Kuros

My post is similar in spirit to Epsilon Delta's excellent posts.  Obama is clearly very pro-Israel, but does want a Palestinian state.  That's about the most balanced stance towards Israel a US President can have.  

Mr. Jones is absolutely correct, as well.  I don't understand what it is about our country that sits by as Israel kills an American citizen needlessly and horribly.  

The aid to Israel, by the way, can be draped in the spirit of cooperation and aid and common interest.  But its about the defense contracts.  America gives Israel $3 billion in direct aid, and Israel spends it on military hardware.  That is what it is about.  I have no doubt it pleases many evangelist Americans that we assist Israel, but as long as the aid to Israel serves the military-industrial complex, it won't go away.  



> Only about 26 percent ($555 million of $2.2 billion in 2004) of what Israel receives in Foreign Military Financing (FMF) can be spent in Israel for military procurement. The remaining 74 percent is spent in the United States to generate profits and jobs. More than 1,000 companies in 46 states, the District of Columbia and Puerto Rico have signed contracts worth billions of dollars through this program over the last several years.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Ropey said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qUFDMUpk9...RgyNRUI/s1600/Israel+Islam+World+Map+Crop.gif
> 
> Unbelievably?  I have seen the hate. I have had family killed in this hate. I have fought and will die with this hate still thriving.
> 
> Underlines. Who rejects it as spurious and fraudulent. You left that important facet out.
> 
> _No Israel?  Just another 58th Muslim country._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Just what the world needs. *To remove that tiny little red spot and fill it up with more maniacal and inbred Muslims calling for the death of the Western culture.*
> 
> Hint. That's the green spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow...i just noticed by your statement here "No Israel? Just another 58th Muslim country".  So there are 57 Muslim countries right now?  This must be why Obama made the "mistake" of saying there were 57 states in the US....Lol!  His muslim background slipped up on him again!  I never quite understood how he came up with the number 57, unless he was just ignorant *
> 
> Sorry for going kinda off the subject...carry on now! Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said 57 US States? That's telling indeed.
> 
> He's been rather clear all along but I needed more proof and his last speech was clear. He wants an indefensible Israel with land swaps 'inside' the '67 border.  Now he's clear to every Jew who understands the past Arab instigated wars on Israel and how they intend to dissolve or destroy Israel.
> 
> Obama is now crystal clear.
Click to expand...


His Presidency is a failure, he is a failure. he will be gone in '12, I just hope he does not screw it all up to bad. he has emboldened terrorist around the world.


----------



## Jroc

Mr. Jones said:


> America needs a government that puts its own interests and its own people first period.
> It's sickening to see all this whining about how poorly Israel is being treated,
> which is pure horseshit anyway,  when they have not only been pampered and coddled and had their asses kissed by US elected officials for years, but also has caused the blood and treasure of Americans to be used for their benefit too.
> Bottom line is America needs to come first, and it needs to weed out the Israeli first loyalists in government, and curtail the influence AIPAC has on it.
> That does not mean relations with Israel has to stop, or saying the truth about the situation is Jew bashing or _antisemitic _
> It is something that needs serious consideration and action, for the sake of peace and decency in the world.



Thanks.. from another whack job. A 9/11 truther ....I think it was Bush, Cheney and the Jews that knocked those buildings down.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Mr. Jones said:


> America needs a government that puts its own interests and its own people first period.
> It's sickening to see all this whining about how poorly Israel is being treated,
> which is pure horseshit anyway,  when they have not only been pampered and coddled and had their asses kissed by US elected officials for years, but also has caused the blood and treasure of Americans to be used for their benefit too.
> Bottom line is America needs to come first, and it needs to weed out the Israeli first loyalists in government, and curtail the influence AIPAC has on it.
> That does not mean relations with Israel has to stop, or saying the truth about the situation is Jew bashing or _antisemitic _
> It is something that needs serious consideration and action, for the sake of peace and decency in the world.



Stormfront slow today ?


----------



## Sunni Man

Mr. Jones said:


> America needs a government that puts its own interests and its own people first period.
> It's sickening to see all this whining about how poorly Israel is being treated,
> which is pure horseshit anyway,  when they have not only been pampered and coddled and had their asses kissed by US elected officials for years, but also has caused the blood and treasure of Americans to be used for their benefit too.
> Bottom line is America needs to come first, and it needs to weed out the Israeli first loyalists in government, and curtail the influence AIPAC has on it.
> That does not mean relations with Israel has to stop, or saying the truth about the situation is Jew bashing or _antisemitic _
> It is something that needs serious consideration and action, for the sake of peace and decency in the world.



 Excellent post.

 Americans need to realize that Israel is not our 51st State.

 And that we are Not under a Constitutional directive to support our defend them


----------



## MikeK

High_Gravity said:


> [...]
> 
> His team is either not doing their job or Obama is not listening to them, I thought Colin Powell was supposed to be advisor to Obama, where is he? I know Powell would have DEFINENTLY told Obama not to say that!


Colin Powell is wise enough to remain in hiding.  He's popped his head out a few times to test the weather and each time he's felt the chill and withdrawn. So I'm truly surprised that someone as savvy as you are might be willing to overlook what he did.

Colin Powell is the least trustrworthy advisor Obama could choose and I would seriously question his motive for doing so.  Powell would offer whatever advice he believed his current master wishes to hear rather than argue to move him in the right direction.  

Having managed to achieve the ultimate military rank Powell revealed his true character by serving as George W. Bush's house ****** and affirming what he knew to be a lie that would send thousands of the troops he once commanded, and who trusted him, to their deaths.  It may be said that were it not for Colin Powell's disgracefully mendacious presentation before the UN Security Council Bush would never have gotten approval to invade Iraq.  

Because he had personally commanded the Desert Storm operation against Saddam Hussein, and because he subsequently rose to Chairman of The Joint Chiefs, Powell had cause to know better than anyone what kind of weapons Hussein had and didn't have.  Apart from Bush no one knew better than Colin Powell that the Iraq invasion was absolutely unnecessary.  Yet he chose to betray the American People and the troops he once commanded in exchange for promotion to Secretary of State.  And for that act of self-serving treachery I believe Colin Powell deserves to be stripped, blindfolded and shot.  

Read more on this from more authoritative voices than mine at the following site:
David Sirota: A Reminder About Colin Powell...


----------



## Ropey

> And for that act of self-serving treachery I believe Colin Powell deserves to be stripped, blindfolded and shot.



It's good to see Sunni Man agreeing with Mike.

It adds perspective


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Kuros said:


> My post is similar in spirit to Epsilon Delta's excellent posts.  Obama is clearly very pro-Israel, but does want a Palestinian state.  That's about the most balanced stance towards Israel a US President can have.
> 
> Mr. Jones is absolutely correct, as well.  I don't understand what it is about our country that sits by as Israel kills an American citizen needlessly and horribly.
> 
> The aid to Israel, by the way, can be draped in the spirit of cooperation and aid and common interest.  But its about the defense contracts.  America gives Israel $3 billion in direct aid, and Israel spends it on military hardware.  That is what it is about.  I have no doubt it pleases many evangelist Americans that we assist Israel, but as long as the aid to Israel serves the military-industrial complex, it won't go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only about 26 percent ($555 million of $2.2 billion in 2004) of what Israel receives in Foreign Military Financing (FMF) can be spent in Israel for military procurement. The remaining 74 percent is spent in the United States to generate profits and jobs. More than 1,000 companies in 46 states, the District of Columbia and Puerto Rico have signed contracts worth billions of dollars through this program over the last several years.
Click to expand...


That the kid got killed was the fault of his parents, and those who brought him along. If you go where bad things happen, then you must obvious accept that bad things can happen to you. This is called common sense. It has kept me alive for all of mt 37+ years.


----------



## Jroc

*On July 11, President Barack Obama invited the other members of the Quartet&#8212;Russia, the UN, and the EU&#8212;as well as representatives from China and the Arab League, to the White House for a summit on Israel.* 








I am incensed and insulted by Israel&#8217;s treatment in the public arena. On July 11, President Barack Obama invited the other members of the Quartet&#8212;Russia, the UN, and the EU&#8212;as well as representatives from China and the Arab League, to the White House for a summit on Israel. Following the meetings, a dinner that lasted over two hours was held for the participants. Did you hear a word about it in the media? I certainly didn&#8217;t. Why? The White House had imposed a media ban on the event. U. S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton hosted the dinner.






I am hard-pressed to find a time in American history when a trusted ally was ever treated so shabbily. Israel is the best friend America has and to NOT invite Israel to a summit which will affect her future&#8212;and the future of Jerusalem, Judea, and Samaria&#8212;is evil.

Why has President Obama not convened a summit on Iran, a country whose leaders are determined to wipe Israel from the map? It&#8217;s simple; he believes that Israel is the second greatest destabilization force in the Middle East after Al Qaeda. He made this clear in his Cairo speech:

  The second major source of tension that we need to discuss is the situation between Israelis, Palestinians, and the Arab world. 

In approximately two weeks, on July 26, the United Nations Security Council will hold an open &#8220;debate&#8221; on whether or not Israel&#8217;s land will be seized in September and Jerusalem divided by the establishment of a Palestinian state. This would be done without negotiation or approval from Israel. Spokespersons from the Arab League have stated they will seek UN membership for a Palestinian state in the Gaza Strip, West Bank, and with East Jerusalem as its capital. We must stand with Israel now against this evil plan.

On July 11, President Barack Obama invited the other members of the Quartet


----------



## dilloduck

Jroc said:


> *On July 11, President Barack Obama invited the other members of the QuartetRussia, the UN, and the EUas well as representatives from China and the Arab League, to the White House for a summit on Israel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am incensed and insulted by Israels treatment in the public arena. On July 11, President Barack Obama invited the other members of the QuartetRussia, the UN, and the EUas well as representatives from China and the Arab League, to the White House for a summit on Israel. Following the meetings, a dinner that lasted over two hours was held for the participants. Did you hear a word about it in the media? I certainly didnt. Why? The White House had imposed a media ban on the event. U. S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton hosted the dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hard-pressed to find a time in American history when a trusted ally was ever treated so shabbily. Israel is the best friend America has and to NOT invite Israel to a summit which will affect her futureand the future of Jerusalem, Judea, and Samariais evil.
> 
> Why has President Obama not convened a summit on Iran, a country whose leaders are determined to wipe Israel from the map? Its simple; he believes that Israel is the second greatest destabilization force in the Middle East after Al Qaeda. He made this clear in his Cairo speech:
> 
> The second major source of tension that we need to discuss is the situation between Israelis, Palestinians, and the Arab world.
> 
> In approximately two weeks, on July 26, the United Nations Security Council will hold an open debate on whether or not Israels land will be seized in September and Jerusalem divided by the establishment of a Palestinian state. This would be done without negotiation or approval from Israel. Spokespersons from the Arab League have stated they will seek UN membership for a Palestinian state in the Gaza Strip, West Bank, and with East Jerusalem as its capital. We must stand with Israel now against this evil plan.
> 
> On July 11, President Barack Obama invited the other members of the Quartet



Ho Chi Minh got a pretty crappy deal at the end of WWII also. Viet Nam should have gotten it's independence instead of recolonized by France with America's consent.


----------



## Jroc

These points are good for this thread too..

&#8226; *September 2009*: In his first address to the U.N. General Assembly, President Obama devoted five paragraphs to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, during which he declared (to loud applause) that "America does not accept the legitimacy of continued Israeli settlements." He went on to draw a connection between rocket attacks on Israeli civilians with living conditions in Gaza. There was not a single unconditional criticism of Palestinian terrorism. 

&#8226; *March 2010:* During Vice President Joe Biden's visit to Israel, a Jerusalem municipal office announced plans for new construction in a part of Jerusalem. The president launched an unprecedented weeks-long offensive against Israel. Mr. Biden very publicly departed Israel. 

Secretary of State Hillary Clinton berated Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on a now-infamous 45-minute phone call, telling him that Israel had "harmed the bilateral relationship." (The State Department triumphantly shared details of the call with the press.) The Israeli ambassador was dressed-down at the State Department, Mr. Obama's Middle East envoy canceled his trip to Israel, and the U.S. joined the European condemnation of Israel.

Moments after Mr. Biden concluded his visit to the West Bank, the Palestinian Authority held a ceremony to honor Dalal Mughrabi, who led one of the deadliest Palestinian terror attacks in history: the so-called Coastal Road Massacre that killed 38, including 13 children and an American. The Obama administration was silent. But that same day, on ABC, Mr. Axelrod called Israel's planned construction of apartments in its own capital an "insult" and an "affront" to the United States. Press Secretary Robert Gibbs went on Fox News to accuse Mr. Netanyahu of "weakening trust" between the two countries.

Ten days later, Mr. Netanyahu traveled to Washington to mend fences but was snubbed at a White House meeting with President Obama&#8212;no photo op, no joint statement, and he was sent out through a side door. 

&#8226; *April 2010: *Mr. Netanyahu pulled out of the Obama-sponsored Washington summit on nuclear proliferation after it became clear that Turkey and Egypt intended to use the occasion to condemn the Israeli nuclear program, and Mr. Obama would not intervene. 

&#8226;* March 2011:* Mr. Obama returned to his habit of urging Israelis to engage in self-reflection, inviting Jewish community leaders to the White House and instructing them to "search your souls" about Israel's dedication to peace. 

&#8226; *May 2011:* The State Department issued a press release declaring that the department's No. 2 official, James Steinberg, would be visiting "Israel, Jerusalem, and the West Bank." In other words, Jerusalem is not part of Israel. Later in the month, only hours before Mr. Netanyahu departed from Israel to Washington, Mr. Obama delivered his Arab Spring speech, which focused on a demand that Israel return to its indefensible pre-1967 borders with land swaps.


Dan Senor: Why Obama Is Losing the Jewish Vote - WSJ.com


----------



## JWBooth

Meh, I've got too many good reasons to oppose Obummer's re-election to worry about how his policies are viewed in the Knesset.


----------



## Moonglow

noo reason for Obama to go down on Israel like Bush did.


----------



## Shogun

if you are not actively seeking a jewish cock to suck then, clearly, you are antisemitic and want to see dead jews be dead.


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> if you are not actively seeking a jewish cock to suck then, clearly, you are antisemitic and want to see dead jews be dead.



Little man with a needledick posting about cocks 

Do you drive a Smart car to try to look normal, little man?


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> Both Obama and Clinton know that Israel is the root of all the problems in the middle east.



Arabs and Muslims are peace-loving people, right?

How come every time a terror attack occurs, you sociopaths shout allahu akbar?

Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
300 US Marines killed in Beirut
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## Moonglow

america is a peace loving nationa also


----------



## JStone

Moonglow said:


> america is a peace loving nationa also



Islam is a religion of peace. allahu akbar 

Quran 60:4... 
We are clear of you and of whatever ye worship besides Allah: we have rejected you, and there has arisen, between us and you, enmity and hatred for ever,- unless ye believe in Allah and Him alone"


----------



## Moonglow

JStone said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> america is a peace loving nationa also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a religion of peace. allahu akbar
> 
> Quran 60:4...
> We are clear of you and of whatever ye worship besides Allah: we have rejected you, and there has arisen, between us and you, enmity and hatred for ever,- unless ye believe in Allah and Him alone"
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

Moonglow said:


> america is a peace loving nationa also



Islam is the religion of peace especially to pedophiles.  After all, Mahomet married a 6 year old little girl when he was 53 and Muzzies call him The Perfect Man .


----------



## Moonglow

JStone said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> america is a peace loving nationa also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is the religion of peace especially to pedophiles.  After all, Mahomet married a 6 year old little girl when he was 53 and Muzzies call him The Perfect Man .
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

Moonglow said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> america is a peace loving nationa also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a religion of peace. allahu akbar
> 
> Quran 60:4...
> We are clear of you and of whatever ye worship besides Allah: we have rejected you, and there has arisen, between us and you, enmity and hatred for ever,- unless ye believe in Allah and Him alone"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Dont forget to go to mosque 100 times tomorrow


----------



## Moonglow

JStone said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a religion of peace. allahu akbar
> 
> Quran 60:4...
> We are clear of you and of whatever ye worship besides Allah: we have rejected you, and there has arisen, between us and you, enmity and hatred for ever,- unless ye believe in Allah and Him alone"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont forget to go to mosque 100 times tomorrow
Click to expand...


no Mosques here in redneck land


----------



## JStone

Moonglow said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget to go to mosque 100 times tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no Mosques here in redneck land
Click to expand...


See if there are any mosques in the trailer park, poor trash


----------



## Moonglow

JStone said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget to go to mosque 100 times tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no Mosques here in redneck land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See if there are any mosques in the trailer park, poor trash
Click to expand...


no trailer park here on my 43 acres.


----------



## JStone

Moonglow said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> no Mosques here in redneck land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if there are any mosques in the trailer park, poor trash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no trailer park here on my 43 acres.
Click to expand...


Er, the garbage dump you live next to doesn't actually qualify


----------



## Moonglow

try to be more insulting, i am sure your god enjoys it.


----------



## JStone

Moonglow said:


> noo reason for Obama to go down on Israel like Bush did.



Go to the sandbox, stupid little boy.

Admiral Mike Mullen, Chairman US Joint Chiefs of Staff, Reaffirms Strong US--Israeli Bond in Visit To Israel.


> I have frequently spoken and met with my counterpart, General Ashkenazi, and that relatonship [with Israel] is a critical relationship that I cherish, as I do and we do from the United States to Israel to the People of Israel.
> 
> There's literally not a day that I don't think of you and your countrymen.  I'd like to raise a glass to both our countries, to both our militaries and to great success in the future.  The closeness of our two countries has never been more important.  You're a very special group of people


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4tEpFH3kDA]Admiral Mike Mullen Reaffirms Strong U.S.-Israeli Bond in Visit to Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Moonglow said:


> try to be more insulting, i am sure your god enjoys it.



Your embarrassingly uneducated posts are insulting enough that I needn't make a fool of you.  You do such a fine job of doing so, yourself.  

It's too bad you weren't aborted.


----------



## JStone

> Quote: Originally Posted by Sunni Man
> Both Obama and Clinton know that Israel is the root of all the problems in the middle east



You're even more ignorant than most ignorant Muslims.  Muslim Brotherhood, the progenitor of all Muslim terror groups, was created in 1928, 20 years before Israeli statehood.

The religion of hate was hating back in 1928 allahu fucku...

*Hasan Al-Banna, Founder of Muslim Brotherhood, 1928
All Muslims Must Make Jihad *


> Jihad is an obligation from Allah on every Muslim and cannot be ignored nor evaded. Allah has ascribed great importance to jihad and has made the reward of the martyrs and the fighters in His way a splendid one. Only those who have acted similarly and who have modeled themselves upon the martyrs in their performance of jihad can join them in this reward. Furthermore, Allah has specifically honoured the Mujahideen {those who wage jihad} with certain exceptional qualities, both spiritual and practical, to benefit them in this world and the next. Their pure blood is a symbol of victory in this world and the mark of success and felicity in the world to come.
> 
> Those who can only find excuses, however, have been warned of extremely dreadful punishments and Allah has described them with the most unfortunate of names. He has reprimanded them for their cowardice and lack of spirit, and castigated them for their weakness and truancy. In this world, they will be surrounded by dishonour and in the next they will be surrounded by the fire from which they shall not escape though they may possess much wealth. The weaknesses of abstention and evasion of jihad are regarded by Allah as one of the major sins, and one of the seven sins that guarantee failure.
> 
> Islam is concerned with the question of jihad and the drafting and the mobilisation of the entire Umma {the global Muslim community} into one body to defend the right cause with all its strength than any other ancient or modern system of living, whether religious or civil. The verses of the Qur'an and the Sunnah of Muhammad (PBUH {Peace Be Unto Him}) are overflowing with all these noble ideals and they summon people in general (with the most eloquent expression and the clearest exposition) to jihad, to warfare, to the armed forces, and all means of land and sea fighting.


----------



## freedombecki

JStone said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> try to be more insulting, i am sure your god enjoys it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your embarrassingly uneducated posts are insulting enough that I needn't make a fool of you.  You do such a fine job of doing so, yourself.
> 
> It's too bad you weren't aborted.
Click to expand...

Shhh, he's the WH spokesman incognito.


----------



## Jroc

> President Obama&#8217;s terms for what he proclaimed in his 2010 UN speech would be &#8220;an agreement that will lead to a new member of the United Nations &#8211; an independent, sovereign state of Palestine&#8221; would jeopardize Israel&#8217;s security.
> 
> From virtually the very beginning of his presidency, President Barack Obama has gone out of his way to push Israel into making unreasonable unilateral concessions. He demanded a freeze on all settlement building, including expansions of existing settlements. He validated the Palestinians&#8217; bogus claims to East Jerusalem. And he threw Israel under the bus earlier this year with his irresponsible proposal that Israel negotiate borders with a new Palestinian state based on the indefensible pre-1967 lines, with some unspecified mutual land swaps.
> 
> Egypt&#8217;s UN ambassador, Maged Abdelaziz, explicitly linked President Obama&#8217;s &#8220;peace&#8221; proposal with &#8220;the efforts by the Palestinian leadership to garner the most possible number of recognitions of the state of Palestine on the borders of 1967, with those swaps.&#8221;
> 
> While expecting Israel to essentially return to pre-1967 conditions, Obama did not demand that the Palestinians simultaneously give up their &#8220;right of return&#8221; claim for millions of Palestinian refugees to relocate to the pre-1967 Israel territory, which would extinguish Israel&#8217;s identity as the world&#8217;s only homeland for the Jewish people. At the same time as demanding the &#8220;right of return&#8221; for Palestinians to pre-1967 Israel cities and towns, along with their own independent state, the Palestinians hypocritically do not want any Jews living anywhere in their independent state, according to the Palestinians&#8217; ambassador to the United States. &#8220;I think it would be in the best interest of the two people to be separated,&#8221; he said, in a two-faced remark that ignored the contrary consequences of implementing the Palestinians&#8217; &#8220;right of return&#8221; demand.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Obama administration has only lightly criticized the Palestinians&#8217; plans to set up a so-called &#8220;unity government&#8221; backed by both Palestinian President Abbas, whose authority now extends only to the West Bank territory, and by the Iranian-backed terrorist organization Hamas, which controls Gaza and refuses to recognize Israel.
> 
> Some have argued that it is no big deal if the Palestinians succeed in obtaining General Assembly recognition of observer state status, since they still will not be a full-fledged member state in the United Nations as a whole. The European Union is reportedly trying to broker a compromise to avoid a showdown at the Security Council that would force the U.S. to exercise its veto of a resolution recommending full UN member state status. *The thinking is to start with the baby step of observer state status and come back after the U.S. 2012 presidential election (which the Palestinians, Arab countries and Europe hope will lead to Obama&#8217;s re-election) for a full UN membership bid.*



Successful Palestine Statehood Vote Looms | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## ScienceRocks

Time to let Palestine have the west bank and Gaza. We need to get the hell out of the middle east...We surely can't afford what we're doing there and we need to become more concern about what is ours. What is ours is our border. If Palestine  to attack Israel after it's given its independence then Israel can declare all out war on it. It will be *just and legal.* It just makes it official.

Why on earth would we oppose this?


----------



## Jroc

Matthew said:


> Time to let Palestine have the west bank and Gaza. We need to get the hell out of the middle east...We surely can't afford what we're doing there and we need to become more concern about what is ours. What is ours is our border. If Palestine  to attack Israel after it's given its independence then Israel can declare all out war on it. It will be *just and legal.* It just makes it official.
> 
> Why on earth would we oppose this?







This could lead to all out war in the region, is that could for the world economy? I think not. Kind of funny that once Obama decided to publicly tell Israel what they must do the "Palestinians decide to take this action. Humm...no words from Obama on the "Jew fee state", figures


----------



## Swagger

What I don't understand is why a group of Americans on an American message board are so concerned over the security of Israel, or foreign country. Surely, as Americans, they should be more concerned with the future and prosperity of the own nation.


----------



## freedombecki

Blagger said:


> What I don't understand is why a group of Americans on an American message board are so concerned over the security of Israel, or foreign country. Surely, as Americans, they should be more concerned with the future and prosperity of the own nation.


I don't mean this in a bad way, Mr. Blagger, but over here in America, we fought a tough war with you dear guys over there in England with little chance of success except for one thing. Mr. Solomon, a man of Jewish extraction, did what it took to finance enough fire power to stave off King George's far superior troops. That's why you don't owe them, but we do. And my Grandma's cousin did his darnedest to stave off Hitler's boys from wipin' out y'all Brits who were long-lost family on D-day, to let y'all know we still love ya in spite of the revolution of 1776, even though the whole family would switch anyone who ever bowed to a monarch.

Dumb, huh.


----------



## Ropey

freedombecki said:


> even though the whole family would switch anyone who ever bowed to a monarch.
> 
> Dumb, huh.





Now that's the kind of American response to the Monarchy I remember.  



​


----------



## JStone

Blagger said:


> What I don't understand is why a group of Americans on an American message board are so concerned over the security of Israel, or foreign country. Surely, as Americans, they should be more concerned with the future and prosperity of the own nation.



This is why, wanker...

Former President of Spain Jose Maria Aznar: If Israel Goes Down, We All Go Down.  


> We cannot forget that Israel is the Wests best ally in a turbulent region.  The state of Israel was created by a decision of the UN. Its legitimacy, therefore, should not be in question. Israel is a nation with deeply rooted democratic institutions. It is a dynamic and open society that has repeatedly excelled in culture, science and technology.  Owing to its roots, history, and values, Israel is a fully fledged Western nation. Indeed, it is a normal Western nation, but one confronted by abnormal circumstances.
> What binds us, however, is our unyielding support for Israels right to exist and to defend itself. For Western countries to side with those who question Israels legitimacy, for them to play games in international bodies with Israels vital security issues, for them to appease those who oppose Western values rather than robustly to stand up in defense of those values, is not only a grave moral mistake, but a strategic error of the first magnitude.
> 
> Israel is a fundamental part of the West. The West is what it is thanks to its Judeo-Christian roots. If the Jewish element of those roots is upturned and Israel is lost, then we are lost too. Whether we like it or not, our fate is inextricably intertwined.  The real threats to regional stability, however, are to be found in the rise of a radical Islamism which sees Israels destruction as the fulfillment of its religious destiny and, simultaneously in the case of Iran, as an expression of its ambitions for regional hegemony. Both phenomena are threats that affect not only Israel, but also the wider West and the world at large.
> 
> Israel is our first line of defense in a turbulent region that is constantly at risk of descending into chaos; a region vital to our energy security owing to our overdependence on Middle Eastern oil; a region that forms the front line in the fight against extremism. If Israel goes down, we all go down. To defend Israels right to exist in peace, within secure borders, requires a degree of moral and strategic clarity that too often seems to have disappeared in Europe. The United States shows worrying signs of heading in the same direction.
> 
> The West is going through a period of confusion over the shape of the worlds future. To a great extent, this confusion is caused by a kind of masochistic self-doubt over our own identity; by the rule of political correctness; by a multiculturalism that forces us to our knees before others; and by a secularism which, irony of ironies, blinds us even when we are confronted by jihadis promoting the most fanatical incarnation of their faith. To abandon Israel to its fate, at this moment of all moments, would merely serve to illustrate how far we have sunk and how inexorable our decline now appears.
> 
> This cannot be allowed to happen. Motivated by the need to rebuild our own Western values, expressing deep concern about the wave of aggression against Israel, and mindful that Israels strength is our strength and Israels weakness is our weakness, I have decided to promote a new Friends of Israel initiative with the help of some prominent people, including David Trimble, Andrew Roberts, John Bolton, Alejandro Toledo (the former President of Peru), Marcello Pera (philosopher and former President of the Italian Senate), Fiamma Nirenstein (the Italian author and politician), the financier Robert Agostinelli and the Catholic intellectual George Weigel.
> 
> What binds us, however, is our unyielding support for Israels right to exist and to defend itself. For Western countries to side with those who question Israels legitimacy, for them to play games in international bodies with Israels vital security issues, for them to appease those who oppose Western values rather than robustly to stand up in defense of those values, is not only a grave moral mistake, but a strategic error of the first magnitude.  Israel is a fundamental part of the West. The West is what it is thanks to its Judeo-Christian roots. If the Jewish element of those roots is upturned and Israel is lost, then we are lost too. Whether we like it or not, our fate is inextricably intertwined.
> 
> Republicans Abroad





> If Israel goes down, we all go down.  If Israel is a part of the Western world, if the Western world is eliminated from the Middle East, it is a problem for all of us not only for ISrael.  It would be a great victory for the enemies of democracy, for the enemies of freedom. "
> 
> What Israel and the Jewish People have meant historically  to Western democracy: "I cannot explain Europe, I cannot explain my country, I cannot explain myself without referring to this heritage they share with us the same values: Freedom, democracy, tolerance and pluralism."
> 
> "Trying to isolate Israel is not a good policy.  And to demonize Israel is not a good policy.


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H23kvw85tWs]Aznar on his "Friends of Israel" initiative - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Swagger

freedombecki said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is why a group of Americans on an American message board are so concerned over the security of Israel, or foreign country. Surely, as Americans, they should be more concerned with the future and prosperity of the own nation.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean this in a bad way, Mr. Blagger, but over here in America, we fought a tough war with you dear guys over there in England with little chance of success except for one thing. Mr. Solomon, a man of Jewish extraction, did what it took to finance enough fire power to stave off King George's far superior troops. That's why you don't owe them, but we do. And my Grandma's cousin did his darnedest to stave off Hitler's boys from wipin' out y'all Brits who were long-lost family on D-day, to let y'all know we still love ya in spite of the revolution of 1776, even though the whole family would switch anyone who ever bowed to a monarch.
> 
> Dumb, huh.
Click to expand...


I wasn't talking about Jews, freedombecki. I was talking about the state of Israel, to which America owes nothing. America joined the fighting in WWII because of the attack on Pearl Harbour, and it was Hitler who declared war on America by giving U-Boat captains the go-ahead to target the US Navy. It wasn't out of any informal friendship between Britain and America, although the sentiment wasn't lost on us. Also, the material assistance provided to Britain by America came at a financial cost under the Lend Lease agreement, of which we've only just recently repaid. 

The only reason Israel enjoys such enormous financial and material support from America is because Republican and Democrat candidates' election campaigns are often funded by Israeli and Jewish lobby groups. An informal clause (or formal) for [election] campaign funding is the preferential treatment of Israel and her interests. It's actually an ingenius arrangement.


----------



## JStone

Blagger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is why a group of Americans on an American message board are so concerned over the security of Israel, or foreign country. Surely, as Americans, they should be more concerned with the future and prosperity of the own nation.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean this in a bad way, Mr. Blagger, but over here in America, we fought a tough war with you dear guys over there in England with little chance of success except for one thing. Mr. Solomon, a man of Jewish extraction, did what it took to finance enough fire power to stave off King George's far superior troops. That's why you don't owe them, but we do. And my Grandma's cousin did his darnedest to stave off Hitler's boys from wipin' out y'all Brits who were long-lost family on D-day, to let y'all know we still love ya in spite of the revolution of 1776, even though the whole family would switch anyone who ever bowed to a monarch.
> 
> Dumb, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't talking about Jews, freedombecki. I was talking about the state of Israel, to which America owes nothing. America joined the fighting in WWII because of the attack on Pearl Harbour, and it was Hitler who declared war on America by giving U-Boat captains the go-ahead to target the US Navy. It wasn't out of any informal friendship between Britain and America, although the sentiment wasn't lost on us. Also, the material assistance provided to Britain by America came at a financial cost under the Lend Lease agreement, of which we've only just recently repaid.
> 
> The only reason Israel enjoys such enormous financial and material support from America is because Republican and Democrat candidates' election campaigns are often funded by Israeli and Jewish lobby groups. An informal clause (or formal) for [election] campaign funding is the preferential treatment of Israel and her interests. It's actually an ingenius arrangement.
Click to expand...


Israel receives no financial support, wanker.  Israel has a $200 billion GDP and a per capita income approaching Britain.

In fact, your bankrupt Islamic shithole comes to Israel begging for business.

How is life under sharia?  

British Embassy Tel Aviv


> For Israeli companies, consider the UK as your destination of choice when considering expanding or relocating your business abroad. Join the ranks of 300 Israeli companies now settled in UK and using their status within the EU to access the huge markets of UK and our EU partners.
> 
> And for UK companies, doing business in Israel can be extremely rewarding. With an extraordinarily, robust economy, high standard of living, record levels of per capita income and oodles of innovation and creativity in high technology and life sciences, Israel is a unique destination for UK products and services.
> 
> http://ukinisrael.fco.gov.uk/en/business/director-message/


----------



## freedombecki

Blagger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is why a group of Americans on an American message board are so concerned over the security of Israel, or foreign country. Surely, as Americans, they should be more concerned with the future and prosperity of the own nation.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean this in a bad way, Mr. Blagger, but over here in America, we fought a tough war with you dear guys over there in England with little chance of success except for one thing. Mr. Solomon, a man of Jewish extraction, did what it took to finance enough fire power to stave off King George's far superior troops. That's why you don't owe them, but we do. And my Grandma's cousin did his darnedest to stave off Hitler's boys from wipin' out y'all Brits who were long-lost family on D-day, to let y'all know we still love ya in spite of the revolution of 1776, even though the whole family would switch anyone who ever bowed to a monarch.
> 
> Dumb, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't talking about Jews, freedombecki. I was talking about the state of Israel, to which America owes nothing. America joined the fighting in WWII because of the attack on Pearl Harbour, and it was Hitler who declared war on America by giving U-Boat captains the go-ahead to target the US Navy. It wasn't out of any informal friendship between Britain and America, although the sentiment wasn't lost on us. Also, the material assistance provided to Britain by America came at a financial cost under the Lend Lease agreement, of which we've only just recently repaid.
> 
> The only reason Israel enjoys such enormous financial and material support from America is because Republican and Democrat candidates' election campaigns are often funded by Israeli and Jewish lobby groups. An informal clause (or formal) for [election] campaign funding is the preferential treatment of Israel and her interests. It's actually an ingenius arrangement.
Click to expand...

Gee, Mr. Blagger, you're a truly brilliant man and a pleasure to read. If you guys in Britain ever left us, we'd be so miserable, it'd almost be like having you here.


----------



## JStone

freedombecki said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean this in a bad way, Mr. Blagger, but over here in America, we fought a tough war with you dear guys over there in England with little chance of success except for one thing. Mr. Solomon, a man of Jewish extraction, did what it took to finance enough fire power to stave off King George's far superior troops. That's why you don't owe them, but we do. And my Grandma's cousin did his darnedest to stave off Hitler's boys from wipin' out y'all Brits who were long-lost family on D-day, to let y'all know we still love ya in spite of the revolution of 1776, even though the whole family would switch anyone who ever bowed to a monarch.
> 
> Dumb, huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't talking about Jews, freedombecki. I was talking about the state of Israel, to which America owes nothing. America joined the fighting in WWII because of the attack on Pearl Harbour, and it was Hitler who declared war on America by giving U-Boat captains the go-ahead to target the US Navy. It wasn't out of any informal friendship between Britain and America, although the sentiment wasn't lost on us. Also, the material assistance provided to Britain by America came at a financial cost under the Lend Lease agreement, of which we've only just recently repaid.
> 
> The only reason Israel enjoys such enormous financial and material support from America is because Republican and Democrat candidates' election campaigns are often funded by Israeli and Jewish lobby groups. An informal clause (or formal) for [election] campaign funding is the preferential treatment of Israel and her interests. It's actually an ingenius arrangement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, Mr. Blagger, you're a truly brilliant man and a pleasure to read. If you guys in Britain ever left us, we'd be so miserable, it'd almost be like having you here.
Click to expand...


The British Empire has crumbled into an Islamic cesspool


----------



## JStone

> I wasn't talking about Jews, freedombecki. I was talking about the state of Israel, to which America owes nothing.



Read, learn, wanker...

Bill Gates...


> Israel is by many measures the country, relative to its population, that's done the most to contribute to the technology revolution


 
How Israel Saved Intel
Business & Technology | How Israel saved Intel | Seattle Times Newspaper

Microsoft CEO: Microsoft Almost As Israeli As American
Microsoft CEO, in Herzliya: Our company almost as Israeli as American - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News

Wharton School of Business...


> Despite--or possibly because of--its small size and geopolitical isolation, Israel has developed a global reputation for its cutting-edge high-tech industry.
> 
> Israel today has the second largest number of start-ups in the world, after the US, and the largest number of NASDAQ-listed companies outside North America.
> 
> "Innovation, together with the engineering excellence and the very quick to market production of high-quality products, really makes Israel shine," says Zach Weisfeld, Microsoft Israel Director of Business Development and Strategy.
> 
> Israel has become one of Microsoft's three strategic global development centers, responsible for much of the new technology which Microsoft is now known for, such as its anti-virus software.
> Israel and the Innovative Impulse - Knowledge@Wharton


 
Massachussets Institute of Technology [MIT]...


> As a world leader in science and technology, Israel excels in such areas as genetics, medicine, agriculture, computer sciences, electronics, optics, and engineering. Scientists at Israeli universities such as Bar Ilan University, Ben Gurion University, Haifa University, Hebrew University, The Technion--Israel Institute of Technology, Tel Aviv University and the Weizmann Institute of Science are pioneers in areas such as stem cell-based tissue engineering, nanotechnology, high-resolution electron microscopy, and solar energy. Israeli companies have developed such diverse products as the first anti-virus package, technologies that allow you to leave voice mail on mobile phones, and stents that save lives by keeping the arteries to the heart open.
> MISTI MIT-Israel


 
Wall Street Journal


> There are more new innovative ideas coming out of Israel than there are out in Silicon Valley right now. And it doesn't slow during economic downturns." The authors of "Start-Up Nation," Dan Senor and Saul Singer, are quoting an executive at British Telecom, but they could just as easily be quoting an executive at Intel, which last year opened a $3.5 billion factory in Kiryat Gat, an hour south of Tel Aviv, to make sophisticated 45-nanometer chips; or Warren Buffett, who in 2006 paid $4 billion for four-fifths of an Israeli firm that makes high-tech cutting tools for cars and planes; or John Chambers, Cisco's chief executive, who has bought nine Israeli start-ups; or Steve Ballmer, who calls Microsoft "as much an Israeli company as an American company" because of the importance of its Israeli technologists. "Google, Cisco, Microsoft, Intel, eBay . . . ," says one of eBay's executives. "The best-kept secret is that we all live and die by the work of our Israeli teams."


----------



## Swagger

freedombecki said:


> Gee, Mr. Blagger, you're a truly brilliant man and a pleasure to read.



What, it's taken you 806 posts to realise the obvious?!

JStone, I'm not interested in your propaganda.


----------



## JStone

Blagger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Mr. Blagger, you're a truly brilliant man and a pleasure to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, it's taken you 806 posts to realise the obvious?!
> 
> JStone, I'm not interested in your propaganda.
Click to expand...


Must your humiliation be so transparent that Israel has surpassed your Islamic shithole in military exports? Israel becomes world's 4th largest arms exporter, defense officials say - Israel News, Ynetnews

allahu Akbar, motherfucker!


----------



## JStone

Blagger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Mr. Blagger, you're a truly brilliant man and a pleasure to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, it's taken you 806 posts to realise the obvious?!
> 
> JStone, I'm not interested in your propaganda.
Click to expand...


Wanker, when can Israel expect another visit of Brits begging for business?  

*The Daily Telegraph: Israel The Start Up Nation Taking On Silicon Valley.  Israel's strong technology start up scene has correctly earned the tiny state its growing reputation as the world's second Silicon Valley*


> Israel, despite being the 100th smallest country in the world, which can fit into Europe 459 times, has the highest number of companies listed on the NASDAQ after America.
> It also has highest number of high-tech start ups, estimated to be 3,500, ranging from internet companies to software solutions, outside of the US.
> 
> ...many technology companies, including Google, Microsoft and Intel, choose to have their major research and development (R and D) centres inside this small state.
> 
> This prowess in technology has resulted in leaders and high profile figures from around the world to make regular visits to the small embattled state to see the start up nation in action. Earlier this month for instance, the Lord Mayor of the City of London, Alderman Michael Bear, flew into Israel to promote the UK's capital as the best place for Israeli&#8217;s to list their companies and to find out about opportunities for UK based fund managers to invest in Israeli technology businesses.
> 
> Israel: The start up nation taking on Silicon Valley - Telegraph



*Lord Mayor of London visits Israel to promote business links 
*
Lord Mayor of London visits Israel to promote business links


----------



## Swagger

JStone said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Mr. Blagger, you're a truly brilliant man and a pleasure to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, it's taken you 806 posts to realise the obvious?!
> 
> JStone, I'm not interested in your propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must your humiliation be so transparent that Israel has surpassed your Islamic shithole in military exports? Israel becomes world's 4th largest arms exporter, defense officials say - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> allahu Akbar, motherfucker!
Click to expand...


I've no idea what the impartial truth is regarding whether or not Israel's financially surpased the UK's military exports, JStone. I do know one thing, however, and that's that the UK doesn't rely on its embarrassing begging bowl in Washington for sustenance.


----------



## JStone

Blagger said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, it's taken you 806 posts to realise the obvious?!
> 
> JStone, I'm not interested in your propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must your humiliation be so transparent that Israel has surpassed your Islamic shithole in military exports? Israel becomes world's 4th largest arms exporter, defense officials say - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> allahu Akbar, motherfucker!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've no idea what the impartial truth is regarding whether or not Israel's financially surpased the UK's military exports, JStone. I do know one thing, however, and that's that the UK doesn't rely on its embarrassing begging bowl in Washington for sustenance.
Click to expand...



You know nothing, stupid motherfucker, your loser "kingdom" LOL has been overtaken by the ignorant cult of Mahomet.


----------



## JStone

Blagger said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, it's taken you 806 posts to realise the obvious?!
> 
> JStone, I'm not interested in your propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must your humiliation be so transparent that Israel has surpassed your Islamic shithole in military exports? Israel becomes world's 4th largest arms exporter, defense officials say - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> allahu Akbar, motherfucker!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've no idea what the impartial truth is regarding whether or not Israel's financially surpased the UK's military exports, JStone. I do know one thing, however, and that's that the UK doesn't rely on its embarrassing begging bowl in Washington for sustenance.
Click to expand...


You can also thank Israel for protecting Britain's lame ass, wanker.

'UK combat doctrine influenced by IDF' 
'UK combat doctrine influenced by IDF' - JPost - International


----------



## Swagger

You're entitled to your misguided opinion, JStone.


----------



## JStone

Blagger said:


> You're entitled to your misguided opinion, JStone.



Don't bite the Israeli hand that protects your pitiful ass, wanker

'UK combat doctrine influenced by IDF' - JPost - International


----------



## Swagger

Is the bias Israeli media your main source of information, JStone.


----------



## JStone

Blagger said:


> Is the bias Israeli media your main source of information, JStone.



You dispute Colonel Richard Kemp, the decorated war hero who led British forces in Iraq and Afghanistan, wanker?  'UK combat doctrine influenced by IDF' - JPost - International

You sit at home all day whacking off to gay porn


----------



## ScienceRocks

JStone said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your misguided opinion, JStone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bite the Israeli hand that protects your pitiful ass, wanker
> 
> 'UK combat doctrine influenced by IDF' - JPost - International
Click to expand...




If they're so rich and powerful then the United states shouldn't spend anymore on defending them. We can't afford it. 

How about taking care of Iran on there own if they're this super power? If Iran is even a threat at all


----------



## AquaAthena

Ropey said:


> Say what you will about President Obama's approach to Israelor of his relationship with American Jewshe sure has mastered the concept of chutzpah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this president wants to make a show of his exquisite diplomatic sensitivityburgers with Medvedev, bows to Abdullah, New Year's greetings to the mullahshe knows how. And when he wants to show his contempt, he knows how, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contempt was again on display Sunday, when Mr. Obama spoke to the Aipac policy conference in Washington. The speech was stocked with the perennial bromides about U.S.-Israeli friendship, which brought an anxious crowd to its feet a few times. As for the rest, it was a thin tissue of falsehoods, rhetorical legerdemain, telling omissions and self-contradictions. Let's count the ways..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president's peace proposal is a formula for war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Obama neglected to mention these points on Sunday, hence the telling omission. But the essence of his proposal is that Israel should cede territory, put itself into a weaker position, and then hope for the best. This doesn't even amount to a land-for-peace formula.
> 
> That's not all. Mr. Obama got some applause Sunday by calling for a "non-militarized" Palestinian state. But how does that square with his comment, presumably applicable to a future Palestine, that "every state has a right to self-defense"? Mr. Obama was also cheered for his references to Israel as a "Jewish state." But why then obfuscate on the question of Palestinian refugees, whose political purpose over 63 years has been to destroy Israel as a Jewish state?
> 
> And then there was that line that "we will hold the Palestinians accountable for their actions and their rhetoric." Applause! But can Mr. Obama offer a single example of having done that as president, except perhaps at the level of a State Department press release?
> 
> What, then, would a pro-Israel president do? He would tell Palestinians that there is no right of return. He would make the reform of the Arab mindset toward Israel the centerpiece of his peace efforts. He would outline hard and specific consequences should Hamas join the government.
> 
> Such a vision could lay the groundwork for peace. What Mr. Obama offered is a formula for war, one that he will pursue in a second term. Assuming, of course, that he gets on e!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's President's background is clear as he has a long association with 'Jew haters'.
> 
> Fact... One of BHO's best friends in Chicago was Rashid Khaliki, former PLO spokesman under Arafat who supported terrorist strikes on Israeli government targets. At a 2003 pro-Palestinian banquet then Illinois State Senator Obama sang Khalid's praises.
> 
> Fact... Obama's Chicago mentor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, called for a boycott of Israel for its 'apartheid' against Palestinians while Obama sat in his pews. Wright even reprinted Hamas terror manifesto against Israel in his church bulletin. Wright, a one time member of the Nation of Islam, gave dozens of Jew-bashing sermons while mentoring Obama.
> 
> Fact... Another close associate of Obama in Chicago is the anti-Semite Louis Farrakhhan.
> 
> So, is Obama anti-Israel? Suffice to say his circle of friends for over twenty years most certainly are anti-Semite.
> 
> And his speech clarified his intent.
Click to expand...


I love the fact RP is speaking his truth, without PC... Rick Perry has it nailed:

"We are indignant that certain Middle Eastern leaders have discarded the principle of direct negotiations," he said. "*We are equally indignant of the Obama administration and their Middle East policy of appeasement*."

Perry called on the U.S. to approach the Middle East with a "new firmness and a new resolve." Perry criticized Obama for demanding concessions from the Jewish state that Perry says emboldened the Palestinians to seek recognition by the U.N. 

*"We would not be here today ... if the Obama policy in the Middle East wasn't naive and arrogant, misguided and dangerous," he said.* 

Perry said the U.S. -- to show there are "consequences" for the action at the U.N. -- should reconsider--- 

Read more: Perry Blames Obama &#39;Appeasement&#39; For Palestinian Statehood Bid | Fox News


----------



## Swagger

JStone, I've not commented on whether or not the UK's defence strategies are modeled on those of the IDF, nor do I care. It's irrelevant. Though judging by the childish message that accompanied your desperate "neg rep", it would seem that I've struck a nerve and hurt your feelings. Poor (kosher) lamb.


----------



## JStone

Blagger said:


> JStone, I've not commented on whether or not the UK's defence strategies are modeled on those of the IDF, nor do I care. It's irrelevant. Though judging by the childish message that accompanied your desperate "neg rep", it would seem that I've struck a nerve and hurt your feelings. Poor (kosher) lamb.



You have more than enough problems dealing with being overtaken by the Muslims to be concerned  with Israel, wanker.   Soon, the Queen will be wearing a burqa.

Wise up.


----------



## Swagger

JStone said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> JStone, I've not commented on whether or not the UK's defence strategies are modeled on those of the IDF, nor do I care. It's irrelevant. Though judging by the childish message that accompanied your desperate "neg rep", it would seem that I've struck a nerve and hurt your feelings. Poor (kosher) lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more than enough problems dealing with being overtaken by the Muslims to be concerned  with Israel, wanker.   Soon, the Queen will be wearing a burqa.
> 
> Wise up.
Click to expand...


Did the Jerusalem Post provide you with all that drivel, or did you come to that erroneous conclusion all by yourself?


----------



## JStone

Blagger said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> JStone, I've not commented on whether or not the UK's defence strategies are modeled on those of the IDF, nor do I care. It's irrelevant. Though judging by the childish message that accompanied your desperate "neg rep", it would seem that I've struck a nerve and hurt your feelings. Poor (kosher) lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more than enough problems dealing with being overtaken by the Muslims to be concerned  with Israel, wanker.   Soon, the Queen will be wearing a burqa.
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the Jerusalem Post provide you with all that drivel, or did you come to that erroneous conclusion all by yourself?
Click to expand...


I was in London, wanker, when your Muslims were spitting on returning British solders and shouting sharia now.

britain is doomed, motherfucker.


----------



## ScienceRocks

JStone said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have more than enough problems dealing with being overtaken by the Muslims to be concerned  with Israel, wanker.   Soon, the Queen will be wearing a burqa.
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Jerusalem Post provide you with all that drivel, or did you come to that erroneous conclusion all by yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was in London, wanker, when your Muslims were spitting on returning British solders and shouting sharia now.
> 
> britain is doomed, motherfucker.
Click to expand...


It is sad that britain has fallen to this level. 30,000 years of british culture and heritage thrown out the window in two generations...Sad  Of course all of europe and white culture(homelands) are going this way. I'd sure as fuck wouldn't be happy about this...This makes me sad and sick for the future of our people.  Of course here in America we are also being replaced, so where to run to? That is a serious question.


----------



## Swagger

JStone said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have more than enough problems dealing with being overtaken by the Muslims to be concerned  with Israel, wanker.   Soon, the Queen will be wearing a burqa.
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Jerusalem Post provide you with all that drivel, or did you come to that erroneous conclusion all by yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was in London, wanker, when your Muslims were spitting on returning British solders and shouting sharia now.
> 
> britain is doomed, motherfucker.
Click to expand...


If you were telling the truth, you'd know that it was in Luton, not London, where Muslim extremists spat at British soldiers (the Royal Anglicans) who'd returned from Afghanistan. Not that I'm condoning such an outrage, you understand.


----------



## JStone

Blagger said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Jerusalem Post provide you with all that drivel, or did you come to that erroneous conclusion all by yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in London, wanker, when your Muslims were spitting on returning British solders and shouting sharia now.
> 
> britain is doomed, motherfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were telling the truth, you'd know that it was in Luton, not London, where Muslim extremists spat at British soldiers (the Royal Anglicans) who'd returned from Afghanistan. Not that I'm condoning such an outrage, you understand.
Click to expand...


Britain is doomed, motherfucker.  Prostrate yourself to allah or face the consequences. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNtpxc--RMY]London: pro-bin Laden protest - no comment - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Gimme the button. Everyone will be semi-prosperous again.
If that Idiot everyone worships want's to try to save his "chosen" Let's do it. !!!
IDIOTS.


----------



## Swagger

So you were lying about personally witnessing Muslims spitting on British soldiers returning from Afghanistan via London. But tell me, JStone. What's the sum total of Israel's military contribution to the war in Afghanistan? You know, what with them being showered with cash by America every year.


----------



## JStone

Blagger said:


> So you were lying about personally witnessing Muslims spitting on British soldiers returning from Afghanistan via London. But tell me, JStone. What's the sum total of Israel's military contribution to the war in Afghanistan? You know, what with them being showered with cash by America every year.



The Islamic Republic of Great Wankers  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN6TZ6HpheA]Muslims offend British soldiers in Barking (East London) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Chamomile or Earl Grey, Mr. Blagger? You must be terribly tired by all this disenchanting talk of spittle, troops, and throwing American dollars around. I prefer Lipton's with a lime twist and honey. It sends me to the warm Tropics of Capricorn.


----------



## Swagger

freedombecki said:


> Chamomile or Earl Grey, Mr. Blagger? You must be terribly tired by all this disenchanting talk of spittle, troops, and throwing American dollars around. I prefer Lipton's with a lime twist and honey. It sends me to the warm Tropics of Capricorn.



Earl Grey, normally.

JStone, I've exposed your deceit over witnessing British troops being spat at for all to see. Consider yourself dismissed.


----------



## JStone

Blagger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chamomile or Earl Grey, Mr. Blagger? You must be terribly tired by all this disenchanting talk of spittle, troops, and throwing American dollars around. I prefer Lipton's with a lime twist and honey. It sends me to the warm Tropics of Capricorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earl Grey, normally.
> 
> JStone, I've exposed your deceit over witnessing British troops being spat at for all to see. Consider yourself dismissed.
Click to expand...


Shouldn't you be in mosque for the 50th time today?  Allahu Akbar, motherfucker!


----------



## JStone

Blagger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chamomile or Earl Grey, Mr. Blagger? You must be terribly tired by all this disenchanting talk of spittle, troops, and throwing American dollars around. I prefer Lipton's with a lime twist and honey. It sends me to the warm Tropics of Capricorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earl Grey, normally.
> 
> JStone, I've exposed your deceit over witnessing British troops being spat at for all to see. Consider yourself dismissed.
Click to expand...


Better not dismiss the money you make from Israel, bankrupt loser  

UK Israel Business


> Israel is one of the UKs strategic business partners. Despite Israels size, annual bilateral trade has consistently been in excess of £2 billion over the last 10 years and, for the first time, has recently crept above the £3 billion mark. Imports from the UK to Israel rose by 50% during 2009-10. The UK and Israel have several economic treaties, including the avoidance of double taxation and bilateral duty free agreements.
> 
> Israel is a high-technology powerhouse with over 3,800 start-ups and a vibrant and talented business community eager to engage in joint ventures, strategic partnerships, knowledge-sharing and technology transfer arrangements. Israels reputation as a hub of innovation has been cemented this year by the inclusion of eight Israeli companies in the prestigious 2010 Global Clean Tech 100 List. In 2010, the economy grew by more than 4%.
> UK ISRAEL BUSINESS is a member-led organisation promoting bilateral business, trade, industry and investment between the UK and Israel.  With an extensive network of influential corporate and individual members, UK ISRAEL BUSINESS provides the resources, knowledge and infrastructural support vital for companies to make the most of emerging opportunities in Israel and the UK.
> 
> UK ISRAEL BUSINESS works closely with UK Trade and Investment, the UK Embassy in Tel Aviv and the Israeli Embassy in London. Our network includes more than 900 companies and an extensive database of over 3,000 entrepreneurs, investors, senior executives, professional advisors and financiers.
> 
> UK ISRAEL BUSINESS organises and provides a host of activities and services in Israel and the UK aimed at creating new business opportunities. These include informative networking events, business introduction services, business delegations and customised programmes in Israel and the UK.
> 
> UK ISRAEL BUSINESS is widely regarded as the premier organisation for networking and business development prospects bringing together professionals and companies with interests in the UK-Israeli business community.
> 
> UK ISRAEL BUSINESS is a facilitator, door opener and creator of platforms for emerging opportunities. Our mission is to provide a platform that offers expertise in all aspects of trade between the UK and Israel as well as providing business development prospects within both countries separately.
> 
> About Us | UK Israel Business


----------



## JStone

Douger said:


> Gimme the button. Everyone will be semi-prosperous again.
> If that Idiot everyone worships want's to try to save his "chosen" Let's do it. !!!
> IDIOTS.



Sucks being poor white trash, eh?  Enjoy the trailer park, loser.


----------



## freedombecki

Blagger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chamomile or Earl Grey, Mr. Blagger? You must be terribly tired by all this disenchanting talk of spittle, troops, and throwing American dollars around. I prefer Lipton's with a lime twist and honey. It sends me to the warm Tropics of Capricorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earl Grey, normally.
> 
> JStone, I've exposed your deceit over witnessing British troops being spat at for all to see. Consider yourself dismissed.
Click to expand...


Kidding aside, I'm disenchanted by anyone who'd be so crude towards anyone who served as heroically as the British have. Best wishes to you and your family and troops who stood alongside ours.


----------



## Jroc

*OBAMA AND ISRAEL * 



> Barack Obama's views regarding Israel are reflected in the actions he has taken, the words he has spoken, and the associations he has cultivated throughout the course of his adult life -- and most importantly, throughout his political career. Below are some of the more noteworthy examples, starting in the early 1990s and continuing through the present day:




Discover the Networks


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn0oTtvq-Yw&]Obama - The Anti-Israel President - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

> On Friday, at a Saban Forum speech, Defense Secretary Leon Panetta unraveled a to-do list for the Jewish State. Placing the blame at the feet of Israel, he said, Israel can reach out and mend fences with those who share an interest in regional stability  countries like Turkey and Egypt, as well as Jordan. This is an important time to be able to develop and restore those key relationships in this crucial area. This is not impossible. If gestures are rebuked, the world will see those rebukes for what they are. That is exactly why Israel should pursue them.
> 
> The next day, at the same forum, ironically named after its Israeli benefactor Haim Saban, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton responded to a question from the audience with a three minute lecture on Israeli domestic policy. According to Haaretz she said, that she is astonished by the legislative initiatives in favor of restricting left-wing NGOs, as well as by the exclusion of women from public spaces and other phenomena.









> The damage that is being done to Israel through the verbalization and implementation of these policies  that effectively amount to moderate demonization of Israel  is immeasurable. Time and again the message is being conveyed to all of her enemies: Keep doing what you are doing. Every such public statement by American officials that directs blame towards Israel is understood as a get out of promoting terrorism free card for Arab leaders.
> 
> Do not be fooled by Obamas self-congratulatory declarations of support for Israel through military and security assistance and co-operation. This is as much in Americas interests as it is in Israels. Instead pay close attention to his implemented policies and the cutting words of his lieutenants.



Obama's Proxy War Against Israel


----------



## Jroc

> ADL has recently been criticized for what some perceived as an attempt to shield the Obama administration from judgment of its Israel policies by initiating a &#8216;Unity Pledge.&#8217; The initiative, which called for the removal of Israel from partisan political debate and could only have served to benefit the President&#8217;s re-election efforts, was quickly tabled after it prompted an *outcry from within the Jewish community.*




Well....This is a good thing." Unity pledge" give me a break, unity to who Obama?  at least the outcry that says something. The ADL needs to rethink it's alliances


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> ADL has recently been criticized for what some perceived as an attempt to shield the Obama administration from judgment of its Israel policies by initiating a &#8216;Unity Pledge.&#8217; The initiative, which called for the removal of Israel from partisan political debate and could only have served to benefit the President&#8217;s re-election efforts, was quickly tabled after it prompted an *outcry from within the Jewish community.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....This is a good thing." Unity pledge" give me a break, unity to who Obama?  at least the outcry that says something. The ADL needs to rethink it's alliances
Click to expand...


If Obama is re-elected then he will be fully open to the creation of foreign policy initiatives in a second term without political constraints.  

Obama clearly has a plan for Israel in a second term and it will not be influenced by how much the the Jewish community in America appeases him. That's a pipe dream and it is also clear that the majority of liberal Jews favor Obama. They will vote for him regardless of his record of questionable policies on Israel. They will vote for him regardless if he is  friendlier with Turkey's President Erdogan than Israel's Netanyahu. 

No, this is not hedging a bet for those democratic liberal and left leaning American Jews, and I put forward that this will likely be a lost wager for them with regards to Israel and US foreign policy.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADL has recently been criticized for what some perceived as an attempt to shield the Obama administration from judgment of its Israel policies by initiating a Unity Pledge. The initiative, which called for the removal of Israel from partisan political debate and could only have served to benefit the Presidents re-election efforts, was quickly tabled after it prompted an *outcry from within the Jewish community.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....This is a good thing." Unity pledge" give me a break, unity to who Obama?  at least the outcry that says something. The ADL needs to rethink it's alliances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Obama is re-elected then he will be fully open to the creation of foreign policy initiatives in a second term without political constraints.
> 
> Obama clearly has a plan for Israel in a second term and it will not be influenced by how much the the Jewish community in America appeases him. That's a pipe dream and it is also clear that the majority of liberal Jews favor Obama. They will vote for him regardless of his record of questionable policies on Israel. They will vote for him regardless if he is  friendlier with Turkey's President Erdogan than Israel's Netanyahu.
> 
> *No, this is not hedging a bet for those democratic liberal and left leaning American Jews,* and I put forward that this will likely be a lost wager for them with regards to Israel and US foreign policy.
Click to expand...


Yep, I agree, But Ill keep trying to reach people that are so blinded by their liberal ideology  they can't see what is right in front of them.... it makes me sad.


----------



## Jroc

> *Panetta urges Israel to get back to the peace table*
> 
> *Defense Secretary Leon Panetta urged Israel to get to the "damn table" in peace talks with the Palestinians, an unusually blunt comment for a Secretary of Defense that inserts Panetta into the Middle East peace process.*
> 
> In remarks at a Brookings Institution conference, a Washington DC think tank, Panetta called on Israel to again start negotiations with the Palestinians. &#8220;Just get to the damn table. Just get to the table,&#8221; Panetta said. &#8220;The problem right now is we can&#8217;t get them to the damn table to at least sit down and begin to discuss their differences.&#8221;
> 
> Panetta also charged that Israel is becoming increasingly isolated from the region. It&#8217;s not enough he said for Israel to rely on a strong military for security, diplomacy is also needed.
> 
> &#8220;Unfortunately, over the past year, we have seen Israel&#8217;s isolation from its traditional security partners in the region grow, and the pursuit of a comprehensive Middle East peace has effectively been put on hold,&#8221; Panetta said.
> 
> As examples Panetta said Israel could &#8220;reach out and mend fences&#8221; with countries like Turkey, Egypt and Jordan, countries that Panetta said share an interest in stability in the Middle East.
> 
> &#8220;If gestures are rebuked, the world will see those rebukes for what they are. That is exactly why Israel should pursue them,&#8221; Panetta said.
> 
> Panetta placed a special emphasis on Israel improving its relationship with Turkey, saying he has voiced this message in Jerusalem in the past and plans on voicing it again when he travels to Ankara, the Turkish capital, later this month



Panetta urges Israel to get back to the peace table &#8211; CNN Security Clearance - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## mskafka

Ropey said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn...guess it didn't work!!   Google it! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpGH02DtIws]YouTube - &#x202a;Obama Claims He's Visited 57 States&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> He says *57 and one left to go*... Palestine maybe.
> 
> I'm joking.
Click to expand...


WOW!  That's the first time that we've all heard that.  Just like Sarah Palin "didn't know that Africa was a continent".  And Christine O'Donnell "is not a witch.  She's you!"  Give that shit a rest.  

Oh, and there was Georgie's blunder-"Shame on me if you fool me once.  Shame on me if you fool me twice."  (just couldn't quite wrap his lips around that one)

They're all human; and we all say and do dumb things when we're sleep-deprived.


----------



## Ropey

mskafka said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn...guess it didn't work!!   Google it! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpGH02DtIws]YouTube - &#x202a;Obama Claims He's Visited 57 States&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> He says *57 and one left to go*... Palestine maybe.
> 
> *I'm joking. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW!  That's the first time that we've all heard that.  Just like Sarah Palin "didn't know that Africa was a continent".  And Christine O'Donnell "is not a witch.  She's you!"  Give that shit a rest.
> 
> Oh, and there was Georgie's blunder-"Shame on me if you fool me once.  Shame on me if you fool me twice."  (just couldn't quite wrap his lips around that one)
> 
> They're all human; and we all say and do dumb things when we're sleep-deprived.
Click to expand...


What part of "I'm Joking" didn't you get?


----------



## theliq

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADL has recently been criticized for what some perceived as an attempt to shield the Obama administration from judgment of its Israel policies by initiating a &#8216;Unity Pledge.&#8217; The initiative, which called for the removal of Israel from partisan political debate and could only have served to benefit the President&#8217;s re-election efforts, was quickly tabled after it prompted an *outcry from within the Jewish community.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....This is a good thing." Unity pledge" give me a break, unity to who Obama?  at least the outcry that says something. The ADL needs to rethink it's alliances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Obama is re-elected then he will be fully open to the creation of foreign policy initiatives in a second term without political constraints.
> 
> Obama clearly has a plan for Israel in a second term and it will not be influenced by how much the the Jewish community in America appeases him. That's a pipe dream and it is also clear that the majority of liberal Jews favor Obama. They will vote for him regardless of his record of questionable policies on Israel. They will vote for him regardless if he is  friendlier with Turkey's President Erdogan than Israel's Netanyahu.
> 
> No, this is not hedging a bet for those democratic liberal and left leaning American Jews, and I put forward that this will likely be a lost wager for them with regards to Israel and US foreign policy.
Click to expand...

 Come off it Ropey,Obama basically stands for Peace between Israel and the Palestinians but there has to be a bit of give and take on both sides.steven

If a lasting Peace can be acheived then all these AssHOLES that use the IS/PAL conflict for their own agenda would be nulified...as I have said on numerous occassions the Palestians have NOTHING to thank their Arab neighbours for,quite the opposite.    ps and whats with the pussy avie,just wondering


----------



## mskafka

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama is re-elected then he will be fully open to the creation of foreign policy initiatives in a second term without political constraints.
> 
> Obama clearly has a plan for Israel in a second term and it will not be influenced by how much the the Jewish community in America appeases him. That's a pipe dream and it is also clear that the majority of liberal Jews favor Obama. They will vote for him regardless of his record of questionable policies on Israel. They will vote for him regardless if he is  friendlier with Turkey's President Erdogan than Israel's Netanyahu.
> 
> *No, this is not hedging a bet for those democratic liberal and left leaning American Jews,* and I put forward that this will likely be a lost wager for them with regards to Israel and US foreign policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I agree, But Ill keep trying to reach people that are so blinded by their liberal ideology  they can't see what is right in front of them.... it makes me sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In its infancy Israel was a socio-communal economy based on an agrarian living style.  The wars changed this design and Israel militarized to defend itself while still attempting to keep the communal living plan.  By the early sixties it was clear that Israel could not follow the same socio-economic structure that had birthed with Israel.
> 
> Israel modernized it's education system, military, socio-economic system (to Capitalism), A fully modern two tiered legal system and a Democracy that involves 25% of it's population (non Jewish). While doing this it has been under attack many times since its inception.
> 
> The rhetoric of the US administration is worth considerable notice to my view.  America can deal with Obama just fine as even if he wins I doubt he will gain Congress or a super-majority in the Senate, so four more years of gridlock. The American economy is already beginning to rebound.  Jobs will take more time since the outsourcing had almost become generational.
> 
> Now Obama's foreign policy regarding Israel in those years?  This I wonder over...
> 
> And still, to this day Israel is called to task for defending itself. Now, clearly by the American administration.
Click to expand...


You're really Canadian...right?  Do you have dual Canada/US citizenship?  Dual Canada/Israel citizenship?   

If and when war breaks out with Iran, are you willing to go to the front lines?  Are you willing to go to Israel, and help physically push back the Palestinians?  Is Canada's PM following all the rules, regarding Israel, that you would like to see followed?  

If you all want to see something done, what is stopping you from going over and physically joining the cause?  I would seriously like to know the answer to that one; since someone is on here daily...bitching that Obama isn't doing enough to keep Israel safe.  

Damn.  We're at war with two other countries.  A third is probably in the process of starting.  FAN THOSE FUCKING FLAMES !....That would be with Iran.  And I find myself wondering, where the hell we're going to get the military power.  Draft?  We already have service members who've done two or three tours in Afghanistan and/or Iraq.  I would say there's some battle fatigue going on there. (old term, but pertinent) 

Are those of you bitching about it ready to pitch in?  Are you going to join the military and come back missing limbs, with PTSD, die young of cancer like most of my war veteran family members did, or completely nuckin' futz from killing people...some of whom they didn't understand why they were killing.  But you clearly understand the mission, and who "needs" to be killed, so you won't come back with a drug addiction or alcoholism, to deal with the guilt of killing people whom you weren't sure were the enemy.  

If it bothers you so much, and you're able-bodied, go participate.  I'm sure they would be glad to have you.  Seriously!  This is your chance to make a difference.  

Your grandfathers proudly served with the US Military in WWII.  If I read correctly, half of the first graduating class at West Point, was Jewish.  If you're going to complain about something, it's best to have a solution for that gripe.  Others will take it more seriously.


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....This is a good thing." Unity pledge" give me a break, unity to who Obama?  at least the outcry that says something. The ADL needs to rethink it's alliances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama is re-elected then he will be fully open to the creation of foreign policy initiatives in a second term without political constraints.
> 
> Obama clearly has a plan for Israel in a second term and it will not be influenced by how much the the Jewish community in America appeases him. That's a pipe dream and it is also clear that the majority of liberal Jews favor Obama. They will vote for him regardless of his record of questionable policies on Israel. They will vote for him regardless if he is  friendlier with Turkey's President Erdogan than Israel's Netanyahu.
> 
> *No, this is not hedging a bet for those democratic liberal and left leaning American Jews,* and I put forward that this will likely be a lost wager for them with regards to Israel and US foreign policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I agree, But I&#8217;ll keep trying to reach people that are so blinded by their liberal ideology  they can't see what is right in front of them.... it makes me sad.
Click to expand...


In its infancy Israel was a socio-communal economy based on an agrarian living style.  The wars changed this design and Israel militarized to defend itself while still attempting to keep the communal living plan.  By the early sixties it was clear that Israel could not follow the same socio-economic structure that had birthed with Israel. 

Israel modernized it's education system, military, socio-economic system (to Capitalism), A fully modern two tiered legal system and a Democracy that involves 25% of it's population (non Jewish). While doing this it has been under attack many times since its inception. 

The rhetoric of the US administration is worth considerable notice to my view.  America can deal with Obama just fine as even if he wins I doubt he will gain Congress or a super-majority in the Senate, so four more years of gridlock. The American economy is already beginning to rebound.  Jobs will take more time since the outsourcing had almost become generational. 

Now Obama's foreign policy regarding Israel in those years?  This I wonder over...

And still, to this day Israel is called to task for defending itself. Now, clearly by the American administration.


----------



## Jroc

*Obama Accused of Treating Israel &#8216;Like a Punching Bag&#8217;*

Jewish-American conservatives have taken out a full-page ad in leading newspapers urging the Obama administration to &#8220;stop blaming Israel first.&#8221; 

The ad by the Emergency Committee for Israel (ECI) ran Thursday in The New York Times, Miami Herald and several other papers. 

Under the headline &#8220;Why does the Obama administration treat Israel like a punching bag?&#8221; the ad cites the recent exchange between President Obama and French President Nicolas Sarkozy complaining about Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu. The ad states that Secretary of Defense Leon Panetta blames Israel for &#8220;the failure of talks with the Palestinians,&#8221; citing his remark at a forum calling on Israel to &#8220;get to the damn table.&#8221; 

The ad also quotes Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, who charged Israel with discrimination against women, and U.S. envoy to Belgium Howard Gutman, who recently linked the rise of anti-Semitism in the Arab world to the unsolved Palestinian-Israeli conflict. 

Following the quotes, the ad states: &#8220;Enough with the cheap shots. It&#8217;s time for the Obama Administration to stop blaming Israel first.&#8221; 

In remarks reported by the Israeli newspaper Haaretz, ECI director Noah Pollak said: "In a month that has seen Islamists come to power in Egypt, rocket attacks on Israel from Gaza and Lebanon, progress on the Iranian nuclear program, and the continued slaughter of civilians in Syria, the Obama administration has chosen to repeatedly condemn the only liberal democracy in the region: Israel."


----------



## Jroc

> *The Cancellation of a U.S.-Israeli Drill*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Israel and the U.S. fighting again? The news from the last several days gives that general impression. Is the cancellation of a major joint U.S.-Israeli military drill part of the frictions? Media reports are open to interpretation.
> 
> Last Wednesday Iranian nuclear scientist Mostafa Ahmadi Roshan, director of uranium enrichment at the Natanz facility, was assassinated in Tehran. Iran quickly blamed Israel and the U.S.
> 
> Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, however, hastened to &#8220;categorically deny any United States involvement in any kind of act of violence inside Iran.&#8221; State Department spokeswoman Victoria Nuland added that the &#8220;United States strongly condemns this act of violence and categorically denies any involvement in the killing.&#8221; Clinton, for her part, also said the U.S. was seeking an understanding with Iran on stopping its uranium enrichment.
> 
> For Israel it was a disconcerting message. If getting rid of someone helping a fanatic regime obtain weapons capable of annihilating millions of people is a &#8220;violent act&#8221; to be condemned, is the Obama administration really serious about the threat? Or still dreaming of dialogue and &#8220;understanding&#8221; with that regime?
> 
> It is, indeed, particularly late in the game to talk of &#8220;understanding.&#8221; A day or two before Roshan&#8217;s killing, it was widely reported that Iran had &#8220;graduated&#8221; from aboveground uranium enrichment at Natanz to deep-underground enrichment at its Fordo facility, which would be much harder to attack from the air. Iran is doing so in the face of all sanctions and habitual U.S. threats that &#8220;all options are on the table.&#8221;
> 
> On Thursday, the day after Roshan was dispatched, President Barack Obama called Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu. Although not much has been disclosed about their chat, one can assume Obama wasn&#8217;t calling to say &#8220;I&#8217;m glad we see eye to eye on so many things&#8212;and, nice work in the security realm.&#8221;



The Cancellation of a U.S.-Israeli Drill | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-SszJkjy60]Former CIA Officer Israel Controls U.S. Government & Media - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420

Ropey said:


> "Iran fucking sucks and we'll never allow it to acquire nuclear weapons (by omission - Israel's are ok)"
> 
> And you are clear.



How does it feel to make the cover of Newsweek?

http://static6.businessinsider.com/.../newsweek-full-cover-barack-obama-critics.jpg


----------



## Jroc

eots said:


> Former CIA Officer Israel Controls U.S. Government & Media - YouTube



Iranian TV? impressive


----------



## mskafka

Ropey said:


> José;3687271 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my only point regarding the Palestinian and Israeli issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the tone of your posts regarding Israel/Palestine is so unbelievably sad, melancholic, disillusioned, embittered.
> 
> As a canadian Jew who already lived in Israel you just know better than the average westerner/poster of the US Message Board who still entertain naive fantasies about Israeli and Palestinian ambassadors shaking hands someday in the future after a final agreement is reached.
> 
> To be "real" a border would have to "exist" in the hearts and minds of jews and palestinians *otherwise it's just an imaginary line dividing a single country that will sooner or later reject it as spurious, fraudulent.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qUFDMUpk9...RgyNRUI/s1600/Israel+Islam+World+Map+Crop.gif
> 
> Unbelievably?  I have seen the hate. I have had family killed in this hate. I have fought and will die with this hate still thriving.
> 
> Underlines. Who rejects it as spurious and fraudulent. You left that important facet out.
> 
> _No Israel?  Just another 58th Muslim country._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Just what the world needs. *To remove that tiny little red spot and fill it up with more maniacal and inbred Muslims calling for the death of the Western culture.*
> 
> Hint. That's the green spots.
Click to expand...


Inbred.  Nice.  There is no mutual respect between the two of you, so there will never be peace.  If you yourselves don't want to attempt to work it out, then why should anyone else get involved?    More and more Americans are beginning to question this.  If you don't care, why should we?


----------



## eots

Jroc said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Former CIA Officer Israel Controls U.S. Government & Media - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian TV? impressive
Click to expand...


so the fact that it is  former high ranking CIA being interviewed is lost on you ?


----------



## eots

*Raymond L. McGovern &#8211; 27-year CIA veteran. Former Chairman, National Intelligence Estimates (NIE*), the consensus reports of all U.S. intelligence agencies. According to the Office of the Director of National Intelligence, NIE's "are the Intelligence Community&#8217;s *most authoritative written judgments on national security issues.*" Responsible for preparing and presenting the* President&#8217; Daily Brief (PDB) to Presidents Ronald Reagan and George H.W. Bush and for providing intelligence briefing to their Vice Presidents, Secretaries of State, the Joint Chiefs of Staff, *and many other senior government officials.  Upon retirement in 1990, *McGovern was awarded the CIA&#8217;s Intelligence Commendation Medallion and received a letter of appreciation from then-President George H. W. Bush. Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer.*

Ray McGovern - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Former CIA Officer Israel Controls U.S. Government & Media - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian TV? impressive
Click to expand...

Sadly, it's the only venue that would air the interview.

The zionist jew controlled American media would never let it be shown to the American people.


----------



## Jroc

mskafka said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;3687271 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the tone of your posts regarding Israel/Palestine is so unbelievably sad, melancholic, disillusioned, embittered.
> 
> As a canadian Jew who already lived in Israel you just know better than the average westerner/poster of the US Message Board who still entertain naive fantasies about Israeli and Palestinian ambassadors shaking hands someday in the future after a final agreement is reached.
> 
> To be "real" a border would have to "exist" in the hearts and minds of jews and palestinians *otherwise it's just an imaginary line dividing a single country that will sooner or later reject it as spurious, fraudulent.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qUFDMUpk9...RgyNRUI/s1600/Israel+Islam+World+Map+Crop.gif
> 
> Unbelievably?  I have seen the hate. I have had family killed in this hate. I have fought and will die with this hate still thriving.
> 
> Underlines. Who rejects it as spurious and fraudulent. You left that important facet out.
> 
> _No Israel?  Just another 58th Muslim country._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Just what the world needs. *To remove that tiny little red spot and fill it up with more maniacal and inbred Muslims calling for the death of the Western culture.*
> 
> Hint. That's the green spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inbred.  Nice.  There is no mutual respect between the two of you, so there will never be peace.  If you yourselves don't want to attempt to work it out, then why should anyone else get involved?    More and more Americans are beginning to question this.  If you don't care, why should we?
Click to expand...


One sided negotiations don't wor,k especially when that side wants you dead.


----------



## Jroc

eots said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Former CIA Officer Israel Controls U.S. Government & Media - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian TV? impressive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so the fact that it is  former high ranking CIA being interviewed is lost on you ?
Click to expand...


Umm....There are Jew haters everywhere, even in the CIA and the U.S. government in General..Go figure.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian TV? impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the fact that it is  former high ranking CIA being interviewed is lost on you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm....There are Jew haters everywhere, even in the CIA and the U.S. government in General..Go figure.
Click to expand...

Making the American public aware that a foreign nation has way too much influence inside the U.S. government and on policy matters is not Jew hating.


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> so the fact that it is  former high ranking CIA being interviewed is lost on you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm....There are Jew haters everywhere, even in the CIA and the U.S. government in General..Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making the American public aware that a foreign nation has way too much influence inside the U.S. government and on policy matters is not Jew hating.
Click to expand...


Don't worry your boy Obama will take care of that...



Sunni Man said:


> That's why I am encouraging everyone to vote for Obama.
> 
> After he wins in 2012
> 
> He is going to hold Israel's Zionist feet to the fire and force them to change.
> 
> And he will have 4 nice long years to do it.


----------



## Swagger

So, Jroc, by writing that reply to Sunni Man you're not disputing that fact that Israel holds a conspicuously disproportionate amount of influence over the U.S. government and its foreign policy?


----------



## freedombecki

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Former CIA Officer Israel Controls U.S. Government & Media - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian TV? impressive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, it's the only venue that would air the interview.
> 
> The zionist jew controlled American media would never let it be shown to the American people.
Click to expand...

I don't know about that. Everybody in America loves Casey Kasem and Paula Abdul's music forever. There are some amazingly talented people of Middle Eastern extraction in this country. They and many others are regular American icons.


----------



## Jroc

freedombecki said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian TV? impressive
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it's the only venue that would air the interview.
> 
> The zionist jew controlled American media would never let it be shown to the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about that. Everybody in America loves Casey Kasem and *Paula Abdul's *music forever. There are some amazingly talented people of Middle Eastern extraction in this country. They and many others are regular American icons.
Click to expand...


Paula Abdul is a Jew. Love her










> Abdul was born in San Fernando, California to Jewish Parents. Abdul's father, Harry Abdul, was born in Aleppo, Syria, raised in Brazil, and subsequently immigrated to the United States;[5] her mother, Lorraine M. (née Rykiss), is originally from Minnedosa, Manitoba in Canada with ancestors from Russia and Ukraine,[6][7] and Abdul derives Canadian citizenship through her. She has a sister named Wendy, who is seven years her senior


.

Paula Abdul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jroc

Swagger said:


> So, Jroc, by writing that reply to Sunni Man you're not disputing that fact that Israel holds a conspicuously disproportionate amount of influence over the U.S. government and its foreign policy?



Nope.. I do dispute it, But who cares what the Jew haters think. Whack jobs like Sunni Boy? I just like to make him look like the moron that he is


----------



## freedombecki

Jroc said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it's the only venue that would air the interview.
> 
> The zionist jew controlled American media would never let it be shown to the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that. Everybody in America loves Casey Kasem and *Paula Abdul's *music forever. There are some amazingly talented people of Middle Eastern extraction in this country. They and many others are regular American icons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paula Abdul is a Jew. Love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abdul was born in San Fernando, California to Jewish Parents. Abdul's father, Harry Abdul, was born in Aleppo, Syria, raised in Brazil, and subsequently immigrated to the United States;[5] her mother, Lorraine M. (née Rykiss), is originally from Minnedosa, Manitoba in Canada with ancestors from Russia and Ukraine,[6][7] and Abdul derives Canadian citizenship through her. She has a sister named Wendy, who is seven years her senior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Paula Abdul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Paula Abdul biography says she is Syrian-Brazilian-French-Canadian. She may be Jewish, but she is of Syrian descent according to Paula-Abdul.net.

She is also listed on the Famous Arab Americans list.

I didn't see a mention of religion.


----------



## Jroc

freedombecki said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that. Everybody in America loves Casey Kasem and *Paula Abdul's *music forever. There are some amazingly talented people of Middle Eastern extraction in this country. They and many others are regular American icons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paula Abdul is a Jew. Love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abdul was born in San Fernando, California to Jewish Parents. Abdul's father, Harry Abdul, was born in Aleppo, Syria, raised in Brazil, and subsequently immigrated to the United States;[5] her mother, Lorraine M. (née Rykiss), is originally from Minnedosa, Manitoba in Canada with ancestors from Russia and Ukraine,[6][7] and Abdul derives Canadian citizenship through her. She has a sister named Wendy, who is seven years her senior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Paula Abdul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paula Abdul biography says she is Syrian-Brazilian-French-Canadian. She may be Jewish, but she is of Syrian descent according to Paula-Abdul.net.
> 
> She is also listed on the Famous Arab Americans list.
> 
> I didn't see a mention of religion.
Click to expand...


She's no Arab...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yYrLwO0cIk]Paula Abdul... "a good Jewish girl." - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

> *Brotherhood: We did not promise to honor Israel peace treaty*
> 
> Egyptian Islamist movement denies US State Department claim it had promised to honor 1979 peace deal. 'No one has the right to speak for Egyptian people,' party official says
> 
> The Muslim Brotherhood denied on Saturday that it had assured Washington it would uphold the 1979 Egypt-Israel Peace Treaty.
> 
> US State Department spokeswoman Victoria Nuland told reporters on Thursday that the Islamist movement, the clear victor in the first round of elections for the Egyptian Parliament, pledged to honor the various treaties signed by previous Cairo governments, including the peace deal with Israel.
> 
> Nuland insisted that the various political parties in Egypt have offered the US "good guarantees" that the peace treaty will be observed. She stressed that Washington fully expects all of Cairo's political factions to honor the previous regime's international agreements.
> 
> According to Essam al-Erian, deputy head of the Brotherhood's Freedom and Justice party, the accords "are under the responsibility of the people and state institutions, and it would not be right for anyone to speak on behalf of the Egyptian people."
> 
> Speaking to the London-based Arabic newspaper Al-Hayat, al-Erian said, "We are not in a position to give assurances."
> 
> Rashad al-Bayoumi, the Brotherhood's second in command, told Al-Hayat las week that "the Muslim Brotherhood will not recognize Israel under any circumstances and might put the peace treaty with the Jewish state up to a referendum."



Brotherhood: We did not promise to honor Israel peace treaty - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## Sunni Man

The Muslim Brotherhood is under no obligation to honor any bogus treaty signed into agreement by the former western backed dictator Mubarak.


----------



## Polk

Jroc said:


> *Brotherhood: We did not promise to honor Israel peace treaty*
> 
> Egyptian Islamist movement denies US State Department claim it had promised to honor 1979 peace deal. 'No one has the right to speak for Egyptian people,' party official says
> 
> The Muslim Brotherhood denied on Saturday that it had assured Washington it would uphold the 1979 Egypt-Israel Peace Treaty.
> 
> US State Department spokeswoman Victoria Nuland told reporters on Thursday that the Islamist movement, the clear victor in the first round of elections for the Egyptian Parliament, pledged to honor the various treaties signed by previous Cairo governments, including the peace deal with Israel.
> 
> Nuland insisted that the various political parties in Egypt have offered the US "good guarantees" that the peace treaty will be observed. She stressed that Washington fully expects all of Cairo's political factions to honor the previous regime's international agreements.
> 
> According to Essam al-Erian, deputy head of the Brotherhood's Freedom and Justice party, the accords "are under the responsibility of the people and state institutions, and it would not be right for anyone to speak on behalf of the Egyptian people."
> 
> Speaking to the London-based Arabic newspaper Al-Hayat, al-Erian said, "We are not in a position to give assurances."
> 
> Rashad al-Bayoumi, the Brotherhood's second in command, told Al-Hayat las week that "the Muslim Brotherhood will not recognize Israel under any circumstances and might put the peace treaty with the Jewish state up to a referendum."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brotherhood: We did not promise to honor Israel peace treaty - Israel News, Ynetnews
Click to expand...


"Did not promise to honor" does not equal "will break".


----------



## Jroc

Polk said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brotherhood: We did not promise to honor Israel peace treaty*
> 
> Egyptian Islamist movement denies US State Department claim it had promised to honor 1979 peace deal. 'No one has the right to speak for Egyptian people,' party official says
> 
> The Muslim Brotherhood denied on Saturday that it had assured Washington it would uphold the 1979 Egypt-Israel Peace Treaty.
> 
> US State Department spokeswoman Victoria Nuland told reporters on Thursday that the Islamist movement, the clear victor in the first round of elections for the Egyptian Parliament, pledged to honor the various treaties signed by previous Cairo governments, including the peace deal with Israel.
> 
> Nuland insisted that the various political parties in Egypt have offered the US "good guarantees" that the peace treaty will be observed. She stressed that Washington fully expects all of Cairo's political factions to honor the previous regime's international agreements.
> 
> According to Essam al-Erian, deputy head of the Brotherhood's Freedom and Justice party, the accords "are under the responsibility of the people and state institutions, and it would not be right for anyone to speak on behalf of the Egyptian people."
> 
> Speaking to the London-based Arabic newspaper Al-Hayat, al-Erian said, "We are not in a position to give assurances."
> 
> Rashad al-Bayoumi, the Brotherhood's second in command, told Al-Hayat las week that "the Muslim Brotherhood will not recognize Israel under any circumstances and might put the peace treaty with the Jewish state up to a referendum."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brotherhood: We did not promise to honor Israel peace treaty - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Did not promise to honor" does not equal "will break".
Click to expand...


Yeah We'll have to see wont we? Obama backed this revolution and he doesn't know what it will lead to. it is best if the military stays in charge


----------



## Polk

What was the alternative to "backing the revolution"? Either the revolution would have been successful anyway and they'd be pissed at you for standing against them, or there would have been a bloodbath in the streets. I'm sure watching young Egyptians being mowed down by American-made weapons would really expand our influence...


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> She's no Arab...


Paula Abdul is ethnically an arab.

Her religion is Judiasm.

Surely, even you can understand the difference.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> Yeah We'll have to see wont we? Obama backed this revolution and he doesn't know what it will lead to. it is best if the military stays in charge


Yea, best for Israel if the military stays in charge; but not best for the people of Egypt.


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's no Arab...
> 
> 
> 
> Paula Abdul is ethnically an arab.
> 
> Her religion is Judiasm.
> 
> Surely, even you can understand the difference.
Click to expand...



Wrong Sunni boy her mother is a *Eastern European Jew* her father is a Syrian *Jew *not Arab sorry boy learn you lineage Jews are Jews through the mother not the father


----------



## Polk

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah We'll have to see wont we? Obama backed this revolution and he doesn't know what it will lead to. it is best if the military stays in charge
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, best for Israel if the military stays in charge; but not best for the people of Egypt.
Click to expand...


The interests of the Egyptian people won't be served by open elections if they elect a bunch of kooks.


----------



## Polk

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's no Arab...
> 
> 
> 
> Paula Abdul is ethnically an arab.
> 
> Her religion is Judiasm.
> 
> Surely, even you can understand the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong Sunni boy her mother is a *Eastern European Jew* her father is a Syrian *Jew *not Arab sorry boy learn you lineage Jews are Jews through the mother not the father
Click to expand...


Syrians are Arabs...


----------



## Jroc

Polk said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah We'll have to see wont we? Obama backed this revolution and he doesn't know what it will lead to. it is best if the military stays in charge
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, best for Israel if the military stays in charge; but not best for the people of Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The interests of the Egyptian people won't be served by open elections if they elect a bunch of kooks.
Click to expand...


Exactly.. It wont be better for the people if islamic extremists take over thats for sure


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's no Arab...
> 
> 
> 
> Paula Abdul is ethnically an arab.
> 
> Her religion is Judiasm.
> 
> Surely, even you can understand the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong Sunni boy her mother is a *Eastern European Jew* her father is a Syrian *Jew *not Arab sorry boy learn you lineage Jews are Jews through the mother not the father
Click to expand...

Once again Hiram,

Jews are people who follow the Jewish religion.

Jews are not a race or ethnicity; there are black, white, hispanic, even asian Jews.

Genetically, thru her Father's DNA she is a Syrian Arab.  

And inherited her religion of Judiasm by way of her mother. 

I know how much you Zionists hate the truth; but deal with it.


----------



## Jroc

Polk said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula Abdul is ethnically an arab.
> 
> Her religion is Judiasm.
> 
> Surely, even you can understand the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong Sunni boy her mother is a *Eastern European Jew* her father is a Syrian *Jew *not Arab sorry boy learn you lineage Jews are Jews through the mother not the father
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syrians are Arabs...
Click to expand...


Did you read what I said? I don't think you did. Jews are Jews through the mother but here a lot of Jews expelled from Arab lands are they Arabs? No..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuq3GnOXXjg&feature=related]Silent Exodus - The Jewish Nakbah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Polk

Jroc said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong Sunni boy her mother is a *Eastern European Jew* her father is a Syrian *Jew *not Arab sorry boy learn you lineage Jews are Jews through the mother not the father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrians are Arabs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read what I said? I don't think you did. Jews are Jews through the mother but here a lot of Jews expelled from Arab lands are they Arabs? No..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuq3GnOXXjg&feature=related]Silent Exodus - The Jewish Nakbah - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yes, the religious tradition traces lineage through the mother. That doesn't change the fact that her father is an Arab. He's an Arab Jew. Judaism is a religion, not an ethnic group. Same reason why if her mother was black, she could be both black and Jewish.


----------



## Sunni Man

Polk said:


> The interests of the Egyptian people won't be served by open elections if they elect a bunch of kooks.


So we tell the Egyptian people how great democratic elections are.

Then you tell them who they need to elect so that Israel will be happy with the outcome.   

What about what the Egyptian people?

If they want to be lead by the Muslim Brotherhood isn't that what democracy is all about?

Freedom to choose your leaders.


----------



## Polk

Sunni Man said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The interests of the Egyptian people won't be served by open elections if they elect a bunch of kooks.
> 
> 
> 
> So we tell the Egyptian people how great democratic elections are.
> 
> Then you tell them who they need to elect so that Israel will be happy with the outcome.
> 
> What about what the Egyptian people?
> 
> If they want to be lead by the Muslim Brotherhood isn't that what democracy is all about?
> 
> Freedom to choose your leaders.
Click to expand...


It's not about Israel being happy with the outcome. It's about the possibility of electing a bunch of nutjobs who will stone women in the streets because they saw their ankles.


----------



## Sunni Man

Polk said:


> It's not about Israel being happy with the outcome. It's about the possibility of electing a bunch of nutjobs who will stone women in the streets because they saw their ankles.


Then they need to keep their ankles covered or wear socks.


----------



## Polk

Sunni Man said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about Israel being happy with the outcome. It's about the possibility of electing a bunch of nutjobs who will stone women in the streets because they saw their ankles.
> 
> 
> 
> Then they need to keep their ankles covered or wear socks.
Click to expand...


Do you realize how crazy you sound?


----------



## Sunni Man

Polk said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about Israel being happy with the outcome. It's about the possibility of electing a bunch of nutjobs who will stone women in the streets because they saw their ankles.
> 
> 
> 
> Then they need to keep their ankles covered or wear socks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize how crazy you sound?
Click to expand...

A good muslim woman does not go around showing her bare ankles in public.


----------



## Jroc

Polk said:


> Yes, the religious tradition traces lineage through the mother. That doesn't change the fact that her father is an Arab. He's an Arab Jew. Judaism is a religion, not an ethnic group. Same reason why if her mother was black, she could be both black and Jewish.



Wrong again Jews are Jews ethnically as well as religiously almost all can trace their origins genetically to the Mideast and the land of Israel they are related genetically to the Arabs from the Area Syrians, Lebanese Jordanians "Palestinians" ect... Oh and you can be an athiest and still be a Jew


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the religious tradition traces lineage through the mother. That doesn't change the fact that her father is an Arab. He's an Arab Jew. Judaism is a religion, not an ethnic group. Same reason why if her mother was black, she could be both black and Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again Jews are Jews ethnically as well as religiously almost all can trace their origins genetically to the Mideast and the land of Israel they are related genetically to the Arabs from the Area Syrians, Lebanese Jordanians "Palestinians" ect... Oh and you can be an athiest and still be a Jew
Click to expand...

Zionist Jews love to claim that being Jew is a race.

That way when they disagree with someone.

Not only can they call the person anti-semitic.

They can also call them a racist. 

True story


----------



## Polk

Jroc said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the religious tradition traces lineage through the mother. That doesn't change the fact that her father is an Arab. He's an Arab Jew. Judaism is a religion, not an ethnic group. Same reason why if her mother was black, she could be both black and Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again Jews are Jews ethnically as well as religiously almost all can trace their origins genetically to the Mideast and the land of Israel they are related genetically to the Arabs from the Area Syrians, Lebanese Jordanians "Palestinians" ect... Oh and you can be an athiest and still be a Jew
Click to expand...


No need for the scare quotes about Palestinians. They're as real as the other groups listed.


----------



## Jroc

> *Obama sends army chief to Israel to convince it not to attack Iran *
> 
> 1/15/2012,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama administration is sending the head of the U.S. Joint Chiefs of Staff Martin Dempsey to Israel this Thursday to try to change what it sees as Israel&#8217;s increasing readiness to attack Iran.
> 
> Both Israel and the United States have stated they would not rule out a military strike on Tehran to prevent the Islamic Republic from reaching the capability of attacking Israel, or elsewhere, with a nuclear weapon. However, American officials are worried that Israel is closer to concluding that the &#8220;point of no return&#8221; is at hand, after which it may be too late to stop Iran.
> 
> With 15,000 soldiers, diplomats and contractors in Iraq, Iran&#8217;s neighbor, Washington is worried that an Israeli strike would place them in danger, The Wall Street Journal reported. Israel is concerned that Iranian nuclear capability would give it leverage to achieve its dream of dominating the Muslim world and &#8220;wiping Israel off the map&#8221; in the words of Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad.
> 
> Dempsey will meet his counterpart in Israel, IDF Chief of Staff Benny Gantz, as well as Defense Minister Ehud Barak and possibly Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu. President Barack Obama telephoned the Prime Minister last Thursday and expressed his &#8220;unshakeable&#8221; commitment to Israel&#8217;s security, but the White House declined to describe the content of the conversation.
> 
> The head of the U.S. Joint Chiefs of Staff, on his first official visit to Israel, will try to convince Israel that new sanctions on Iran and the deployment of thousands of U.S. soldiers in Kuwait demonstrate its intention to deter Iran. The United States also has sent a second aircraft carrier to the Persian Gulf and underscored its vow to prevent Iran from holding the Western world hostage by closing the passage of oil tankers.
> 
> The nervousness in Washington is aggravated by its officials not really knowing what are the intentions of Israel. "It's hard to know what's bluster and what's not with the Israelis," a former U.S. official to the Journal


.

US Nervous, Sends Army General to Calm Israel - Defense/Security - News - Israel National News


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZZHSKqGtF8]Ari Shavit - Haaretz - If Obama reelected Israel will face crisis.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Polk

Israel faces a crisis because it's current leadership wants to annex half the region and wipe out the people living there.


----------



## Jroc

Polk said:


> Israel faces a crisis because it's current *leadership wants* to annex half the region and wipe out the people living there.



Yeah? *"Israel wants"* I'm glad you know what *"Israel wants*" Israel could have done it if *"Israel wants" *actually Israel has returned land many times larger then it for peace, and look what it has gotten them.* "Israel wants"* you're funny guy


----------



## Jroc

> *Obama&#8217;s Anti-Israel Sell-Out Continues*
> 
> Ben Shapiro Feb 8th, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let&#8217;s say you&#8217;re Israel.  An enemy dedicated to your destruction is developing the means to wipe you off the face of the earth, with the covert and overt help of world powers like Russia and China.  It&#8217;s only a matter of months before that enemy achieves its goals &#8211; and when it does you will not be able to stop the mushroom cloud rising over your cities.
> 
> So you come up with a sophisticated military plan to strike your foe in an extraordinarily targeted fashion.  And you ask for the help of your longtime ally &#8211; virtually your only ally &#8211; the United States.  All you want is covert logistical support &#8230; and secrecy.  Secrecy is of the utmost importance, since a full-scale aerial assault on your enemy is unfeasible.
> 
> Let&#8217;s say you&#8217;re Israel.  What would you say if the United States promptly proceeded to broadcast your military plans to the rest of the world?
> 
> Two little words come to mind.  And neither of them is &#8220;thanks.&#8221;
> 
> That&#8217;s precisely what happened this week, when Defense Secretary Leon Panetta announced via the Washington Post that &#8220;there is a strong likelihood that Israel will strike Iran in April, May or June &#8211; before Iran enters what Israelis described as a &#8216;zone of immunity&#8217; to commence building a nuclear bomb.&#8221;  What was the point of spilling the beans?  To scuttle the attack, of course.  According to the Post, &#8220;President Obama and Panetta are said to have cautioned the Israelis that the United States opposes an attack, believing that it would derail an increasingly successful international economic sanctions program and other non-military efforts to stop Iran from crossing the threshold.&#8221;
> 
> This has become pattern for the Obama Administration.  Back in June 2010, you&#8217;ll recall, the London Times reported that the Saudi Arabians had cut a deal with the Israelis to allow them to use Saudi airspace for a strike on Iran.  Where did the Times learn this?  According to the Jerusalem Post, &#8220;The report cited a US defense source as saying the Saudis have already done tests to ensure no jet is shot down in the event of an Israeli attack.  The source added that the U.S. State Department is aware of the agreement.&#8221;
> 
> Well, isn&#8217;t that odd &#8211; two blown secrets, two references to the U.S. Defense Department.


Obama&#8217;s Anti-Israel Sell-Out Continues | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## freedombecki

Jroc said:


> *Obamas Anti-Israel Sell-Out Continues*
> 
> Ben Shapiro Feb 8th, 2012
> 
> Lets say youre Israel.  An enemy dedicated to your destruction is developing the means to wipe you off the face of the earth, with the covert and overt help of world powers like Russia and China.  Its only a matter of months before that enemy achieves its goals  and when it does you will not be able to stop the mushroom cloud rising over your cities.
> 
> So you come up with a sophisticated military plan to strike your foe in an extraordinarily targeted fashion.  And you ask for the help of your longtime ally  virtually your only ally  the United States.  All you want is covert logistical support  and secrecy.  Secrecy is of the utmost importance, since a full-scale aerial assault on your enemy is unfeasible.
> 
> Lets say youre Israel.  What would you say if the United States promptly proceeded to broadcast your military plans to the rest of the world?
> 
> Two little words come to mind.  And neither of them is thanks.
> 
> Thats precisely what happened this week, when Defense Secretary Leon Panetta announced via the Washington Post that there is a strong likelihood that Israel will strike Iran in April, May or June  before Iran enters what Israelis described as a zone of immunity to commence building a nuclear bomb.  What was the point of spilling the beans?  To scuttle the attack, of course.  According to the Post, President Obama and Panetta are said to have cautioned the Israelis that the United States opposes an attack, believing that it would derail an increasingly successful international economic sanctions program and other non-military efforts to stop Iran from crossing the threshold.
> 
> This has become pattern for the Obama Administration.  Back in June 2010, youll recall, the London Times reported that the Saudi Arabians had cut a deal with the Israelis to allow them to use Saudi airspace for a strike on Iran.  Where did the Times learn this?  According to the Jerusalem Post, The report cited a US defense source as saying the Saudis have already done tests to ensure no jet is shot down in the event of an Israeli attack.  The source added that the U.S. State Department is aware of the agreement.
> 
> Well, isnt that odd  two blown secrets, two references to the U.S. Defense Department.
> 
> 
> 
> Obamas Anti-Israel Sell-Out Continues | FrontPage Magazine
Click to expand...

That thought crossed my mind, but then, I thought: there has to be a reason for this or it wouldn't have been said.

I cannot say, jroc, except that there has to be some very important reason Panetta said what he said. Nobody hopes better for Israel's safety  than me, but there just has to be a reason those words were uttered. I couldn't begin to speculate, I just have a feeling.


----------



## Jroc

freedombecki said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obamas Anti-Israel Sell-Out Continues*
> 
> Ben Shapiro Feb 8th, 2012
> 
> Lets say youre Israel.  An enemy dedicated to your destruction is developing the means to wipe you off the face of the earth, with the covert and overt help of world powers like Russia and China.  Its only a matter of months before that enemy achieves its goals  and when it does you will not be able to stop the mushroom cloud rising over your cities.
> 
> So you come up with a sophisticated military plan to strike your foe in an extraordinarily targeted fashion.  And you ask for the help of your longtime ally  virtually your only ally  the United States.  All you want is covert logistical support  and secrecy.  Secrecy is of the utmost importance, since a full-scale aerial assault on your enemy is unfeasible.
> 
> Lets say youre Israel.  What would you say if the United States promptly proceeded to broadcast your military plans to the rest of the world?
> 
> Two little words come to mind.  And neither of them is thanks.
> 
> Thats precisely what happened this week, when Defense Secretary Leon Panetta announced via the Washington Post that there is a strong likelihood that Israel will strike Iran in April, May or June  before Iran enters what Israelis described as a zone of immunity to commence building a nuclear bomb.  What was the point of spilling the beans?  To scuttle the attack, of course.  According to the Post, President Obama and Panetta are said to have cautioned the Israelis that the United States opposes an attack, believing that it would derail an increasingly successful international economic sanctions program and other non-military efforts to stop Iran from crossing the threshold.
> 
> This has become pattern for the Obama Administration.  Back in June 2010, youll recall, the London Times reported that the Saudi Arabians had cut a deal with the Israelis to allow them to use Saudi airspace for a strike on Iran.  Where did the Times learn this?  According to the Jerusalem Post, The report cited a US defense source as saying the Saudis have already done tests to ensure no jet is shot down in the event of an Israeli attack.  The source added that the U.S. State Department is aware of the agreement.
> 
> Well, isnt that odd  two blown secrets, two references to the U.S. Defense Department.
> 
> 
> 
> Obamas Anti-Israel Sell-Out Continues | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That thought crossed my mind, but then, I thought: there has to be a reason for this or it wouldn't have been said.
> 
> I cannot say, jroc, except that there has to be some very important reason Panetta said what he said. Nobody hopes better for Israel's safety  than me, but there just has to be a reason those words were uttered. I couldn't begin to speculate, I just have a feeling.
Click to expand...


 Im sure there is a reason; it could only be one of two. Either Panetta did this in public to put pressure on Iran or to put pressure on Israel. But Panetta also went to Turkey and gave a speech about how Israel needs to "get back to the negotiating table" While saying nothing about Turkey's new found friendship with Hamas. We''ll know soon enough


----------



## theliq

Ropey said:


> "I'm all ears to hear what you wanted said at the speech that was not said."
> 
> Politics is the art of sayings with different meanings.


ROPEY,COME ON.....I know you have just come back from the Big I but America always supports Israel....just saying .....steve


----------



## Sunni Man

Israel is prepared to defend it's self down to the last American.


----------



## Katzndogz

Israel should bomb the middle east into oblivion and take all the oil.  Of course obama opposes self defense by Israel, in his heart he's a muslim pretending to be a Christian for political expediency.


----------



## Sunni Man

Katzndogz said:


> Israel should bomb the middle east into oblivion and take all the oil.  Of course obama opposes self defense by Israel, in his heart he's a muslim pretending to be a Christian for political expediency.


Sounds like a well thought out plan you propose.


----------



## Ropey

theliq said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm all ears to hear what you wanted said at the speech that was not said."
> 
> Politics is the art of sayings with different meanings.
> 
> 
> 
> ROPEY,COME ON.....I know you have just come back from the Big I but America always supports Israel....just saying .....steve
Click to expand...


The US always supports the US. The US was not supporting Israel until '67 and no real strong support until the '73 (russia/us) proxy war of control.

Separate the two theliq.  Both have their reasons for supporting the other and the US has not "Always supported Israel".


----------



## Katzndogz

Sunni Man said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel should bomb the middle east into oblivion and take all the oil.  Of course obama opposes self defense by Israel, in his heart he's a muslim pretending to be a Christian for political expediency.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a well thought out plan you propose.
Click to expand...


It is certainly wishful thinking.


----------



## theliq

Katzndogz said:


> Israel should bomb the middle east into oblivion and take all the oil.  Of course obama opposes self defense by Israel, in his heart he's a muslim pretending to be a Christian for political expediency.


SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR BASTARD RELIGIONS,all idiot Americans like YOU can say is BOMB,BOMB and TAKE,TAKE,TAKE......YOU ARE A FUCKING IDIOTtheliq...as for YOU being a Christian,what a FUCKING LIBERTY.............


----------



## theliq

Ropey said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm all ears to hear what you wanted said at the speech that was not said."
> 
> Politics is the art of sayings with different meanings.
> 
> 
> 
> ROPEY,COME ON.....I know you have just come back from the Big I but America always supports Israel....just saying .....steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US always supports the US. The US was not supporting Israel until '67 and no real strong support until the '73 (russia/us) proxy war of control.
> 
> Separate the two theliq.  Both have their reasons for supporting the other and the US has not "Always supported Israel".
Click to expand...

Really Ropey,you'r talking to ME the all knowing one,the Jewish Lobby in the US is massive and strong,and America have been supporting Israel all the way..........STOP trying to invent history from your myopic Jewish/Israeli stand point.

As a footnote the US certainly have NOT supported the Palestinians in anything near the way they have supported Israel,had they have shown a backbone years ago we would have had a two state situation today,and a peaceful solution...they were not up to the job.steve


----------



## freedombecki

Ropey said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm all ears to hear what you wanted said at the speech that was not said."
> 
> Politics is the art of sayings with different meanings.
> 
> 
> 
> ROPEY,COME ON.....I know you have just come back from the Big I but America always supports Israel....just saying .....steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US always supports the US. The US was not supporting Israel until '67 and no real strong support until the '73 (russia/us) proxy war of control.
> 
> Separate the two theliq.  Both have their reasons for supporting the other and the US has not "Always supported Israel".
Click to expand...

In the early 70s, Israel started showing real damages from terrorists, when the figure was upped. 

Of all the states we've ever helped, Israel is the one who snapped back as a worthy trading partner and furnishes inexpensive plastic storage containers for everything from soup to nuts. I read labels. That's how I know what Israel makes and outcompetes many other nations in some areas.

But most of all, our best hope is to see the Middle East as a great land that gets along with each other better.

Like other relationships, seems to me that needs to be done between mutual partners without outside interruptions.

I don't see how that can happen right now except by determination on both sides.

Night, everyone.

Ropey, the best.


----------



## Ropey

freedombecki said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROPEY,COME ON.....I know you have just come back from the Big I but America always supports Israel....just saying .....steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US always supports the US. The US was not supporting Israel until '67 and no real strong support until the '73 (russia/us) proxy war of control.
> 
> Separate the two theliq.  Both have their reasons for supporting the other and the US has not "Always supported Israel".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the early 70s, Israel started showing real damages from terrorists, when the figure was upped.
> 
> Of all the states we've ever helped, Israel is the one who snapped back as a worthy trading partner and furnishes inexpensive plastic storage containers for everything from soup to nuts. I read labels. That's how I know what Israel makes and outcompetes many other nations in some areas.
> 
> But most of all, our best hope is to see the Middle East as a great land that gets along with each other better.
> 
> Like other relationships, seems to me that needs to be done between mutual partners without outside interruptions.
> 
> I don't see how that can happen right now except by determination on both sides.
> 
> Night, everyone.
> 
> Ropey, the best.
Click to expand...


Thanks becki. I'm likely carrying over some of the worries of those I have been living with. It might take a while for me to lose that worry they so clearly show.  

They see a delimiting of that relationship becki.  So does Canada.


----------



## Dot Com

oh geez  You're back?


----------



## Ropey

Dot Com said:


> oh geez  You're back?



I doubt if 'geez' had much to do with it.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US always supports the US. The US was not supporting Israel until '67 and no real strong support until the '73 (russia/us) proxy war of control.
> 
> Separate the two theliq.  Both have their reasons for supporting the other and the US has not "Always supported Israel".
> 
> 
> 
> In the early 70s, Israel started showing real damages from terrorists, when the figure was upped.
> 
> Of all the states we've ever helped, Israel is the one who snapped back as a worthy trading partner and furnishes inexpensive plastic storage containers for everything from soup to nuts. I read labels. That's how I know what Israel makes and outcompetes many other nations in some areas.
> 
> But most of all, our best hope is to see the Middle East as a great land that gets along with each other better.
> 
> Like other relationships, seems to me that needs to be done between mutual partners without outside interruptions.
> 
> I don't see how that can happen right now except by determination on both sides.
> 
> Night, everyone.
> 
> Ropey, the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks becki. I'm likely carrying over some of the worries of those I have been living with. It might take a while for me to lose that worry they so clearly show.
> 
> They see a delimiting of that relationship becki.  So does Canada.
Click to expand...


it's hard for a lot  people here to believe we have a President who is not clearly on the side of Israel and some would never admit such a thing ,but if Obama is reelected everyone will clearly see it. Lets hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> it's hard for a lot  people here to believe we have a President who is not clearly on the side of Israel and some would never admit such a thing ,but if Obama is reelected everyone will clearly see it. Lets hope that doesn't happen.


I hope Obama get's re-elected.

He is the first President to stand up to Israel and the Zionists.

But even if he doesn't get a second term. At least he has shown future Presidents that you can speak against that egregious apartheid state and still politically survive the encounter.

American patriots will always remember Obama as the courageous President who cracked open the door to freeing our country from the stranglehold that fascist nation has on our government policies and financial institutions.


----------



## Katzndogz

obama's anti Israel polices should be an election issue.  Let the people decide if they like it or not.


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the early 70s, Israel started showing real damages from terrorists, when the figure was upped.
> 
> Of all the states we've ever helped, Israel is the one who snapped back as a worthy trading partner and furnishes inexpensive plastic storage containers for everything from soup to nuts. I read labels. That's how I know what Israel makes and outcompetes many other nations in some areas.
> 
> But most of all, our best hope is to see the Middle East as a great land that gets along with each other better.
> 
> Like other relationships, seems to me that needs to be done between mutual partners without outside interruptions.
> 
> I don't see how that can happen right now except by determination on both sides.
> 
> Night, everyone.
> 
> Ropey, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks becki. I'm likely carrying over some of the worries of those I have been living with. It might take a while for me to lose that worry they so clearly show.
> 
> They see a delimiting of that relationship becki.  So does Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's hard for a lot  people here to believe we have a President who is not clearly on the side of Israel and some would never admit such a thing ,but if Obama is reelected everyone will clearly see it. Lets hope that doesn't happen.
Click to expand...


The vast majority of Israeli do not believe Obama supports them. 




I also do not believe Obama supports Israel. Quite the opposite actually and yes, time will tell regardless.


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> The vast majority of Israeli do not believe Obama supports them.
> 
> I also do not believe Obama supports Israel. Quite the opposite actually and yes, time will tell regardless.


I hope that you and the Israeli people are proven right about Obama.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of Israeli do not believe Obama supports them.
> 
> I also do not believe Obama supports Israel. Quite the opposite actually and yes, time will tell regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you and the Israeli people are proven right about Obama.
Click to expand...


You continue to hope and I will continue to watch for the reality and see what responses come from that reality.

While you stay in your hopes.


----------



## Jroc

Obama confirms?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsU_Ckmbgu4&"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsU_Ckmbgu4&[/ame]


----------



## JStone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k]Palestinians celebrating the fall of the twin towers on 911 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO8qZP_iU9I]Obama - The Anti-Israel President - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

Obama's the Man!!


----------



## Outback

He sure is and he sure got told


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Obama confirms?
> 
> Israel Arming & Training Iranian Terrorist! - YouTube



It's pretty clear to me but not to the leftists yet.  They need to see Israel attacked, and even then I wonder.


----------



## Sunni Man

Obama still has to kowtow to the Zionist Jewish lobby and AIPAC if he want's a second term.

But if re-elected he will be able to read the riot act to Israel.

And start to free the U.S. from Israel's strangle hold on our nation.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Obama still has to kowtow to the Zionist Jewish lobby and AIPAC if he want's a second term.
> 
> But if re-elected he will be able to read the riot act to Israel.
> 
> And start to free the U.S. from Israel's strangle hold on our nation.



There's no riot act for Israel. Only if America leaves the ME Hegemony would that be a possibility.

So, let's see if Obama is able to back up from what still seems to be coming. Let's see if he can do what he wants.

Which is what these leftist Jews do not see, but you so clearly show. No doubt they will have an excuse for him and you but the fact remains that Israel will do what Israel needs to do to survive.







Yes, it's a hell of a fight coming.  The Green Spot wishes to genocide the Red Spot.  You know, Genocide?



> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not anti-semitic at all.
> 
> And actually worry that people will finally get fed up with the Jews and cause them harm.
> 
> History has shown this to be the case over and over;
> 
> as Jews have been killed and driven out of countless countries throughout history.
> 
> My solution to the Jewish problem.
> 
> Would be to round them up world wide and find and island to quarantine them on.
> 
> There are several islands in the world that could easily contain the 13 million Jews that currently reside in various nations and Israel.
> 
> This way the Jews could build the ultimate Hebrew society they have always dreamed of.
> 
> Several gun boats would patrol the waters around the island to prevent any Jews from trying to escape.
> 
> This way the Jews could be protected from harm; and the world could finally have peace and security.
> 
> Thus a  Win = Win for both Jews and Gentiles
Click to expand...


Sunni Man's Solution to the "Jewish Problem". "Round them up world wide and find an Island to transfer them... 



You're clear.


----------



## Sunni Man

The idea of protecting the Chosen People by giving them their own island had been around for a hundred years.

Instead of mocking it; you should be considering it for the safety of your people.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> The idea of *protecting *the Chosen People by giving them their own island had been around for a hundred years.
> 
> Instead of mocking it; you should be considering it for the *safety* of your people.



Protecting?



> Would be to round them up world wide and find and island to *quarantine *them on.





You're not very bright Sunni.


----------



## Sunni Man

For a couple of thousand years the people of the gentile nations have been trying to exterminate the Jews.

Even today, I see no real change in their behavior toward the Jews; and anti-semitism is again on the rise.

Surely, a rational person like you can see that there needs to be a separation between jew and gentile.

For the general welfare of the the Jewish people and the world.

A true once and for all "final solution" to this seemingly endless problem.


----------



## Jos

The Madagascar Plan was a suggested policy of the Nazi government of Germany to relocate the Jewish population of Europe to the island of Madagascar
Madagascar Plan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> For a couple of thousand years the people of the gentile nations have been trying to exterminate the Jews.
> 
> Even today, I see no real change in their behavior toward the Jews; and anti-semitism is again on the rise.
> 
> Surely, a rational person like you can see that there needs to be a separation between jew and gentile.
> 
> For the general welfare of the the Jewish people and the world.
> 
> A true once and for all "final solution" to this seemingly endless problem.



You didn't say *protect *Sunni man.  You said * quarantine*.

You're caught, even if you are too silly to recognize it.  

And "final solution"  

Silly Sunni.  



Jos said:


> The Madagascar Plan was a suggested policy of the Nazi government of Germany to relocate the Jewish population of Europe to the island of Madagascar
> Madagascar Plan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



It sure was.  Where do you think Sunni got his 'idea'?  Surely not from his moderate Muslim mind.


----------



## Sunni Man

Whether I use the term "quarantine" or "protect" isn't relevant; because the end result would be the same.

The Jews would be safe in their isolated Hebe island.

And one of the biggest headaches for the world would be resolved.


----------



## Outback

Sunni Man said:


> Whether I use the term "quarantine" or "protect" isn't relevant; because the end result would be the same.
> 
> The Jews would be safe in their isolated Hebe island.
> 
> And one of the biggest headaches for the world would be resolved.



No Sunni.  Your use of words like:

Quarantine the World's Jewry.
One inch of Israel is too much.
Final Solution

Shows you are anything but moderate,


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> Say what you will about President Obama's approach to Israelor of his relationship with American Jewshe sure has mastered the concept of chutzpah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this president wants to make a show of his exquisite diplomatic sensitivityburgers with Medvedev, bows to Abdullah, New Year's greetings to the mullahshe knows how. And when he wants to show his contempt, he knows how, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contempt was again on display Sunday, when Mr. Obama spoke to the Aipac policy conference in Washington. The speech was stocked with the perennial bromides about U.S.-Israeli friendship, which brought an anxious crowd to its feet a few times. As for the rest, it was a thin tissue of falsehoods, rhetorical legerdemain, telling omissions and self-contradictions. Let's count the ways..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president's peace proposal is a formula for war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Obama neglected to mention these points on Sunday, hence the telling omission. But the essence of his proposal is that Israel should cede territory, put itself into a weaker position, and then hope for the best. This doesn't even amount to a land-for-peace formula.
> 
> That's not all. Mr. Obama got some applause Sunday by calling for a "non-militarized" Palestinian state. But how does that square with his comment, presumably applicable to a future Palestine, that "every state has a right to self-defense"? Mr. Obama was also cheered for his references to Israel as a "Jewish state." But why then obfuscate on the question of Palestinian refugees, whose political purpose over 63 years has been to destroy Israel as a Jewish state?
> 
> And then there was that line that "we will hold the Palestinians accountable for their actions and their rhetoric." Applause! But can Mr. Obama offer a single example of having done that as president, except perhaps at the level of a State Department press release?
> 
> What, then, would a pro-Israel president do? He would tell Palestinians that there is no right of return. He would make the reform of the Arab mindset toward Israel the centerpiece of his peace efforts. He would outline hard and specific consequences should Hamas join the government.
> 
> Such a vision could lay the groundwork for peace. What Mr. Obama offered is a formula for war, one that he will pursue in a second term. Assuming, of course, that he gets on e!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's President's background is clear as he has a long association with 'Jew haters'.
> 
> Fact... One of BHO's best friends in Chicago was Rashid Khaliki, former PLO spokesman under Arafat who supported terrorist strikes on Israeli government targets. At a 2003 pro-Palestinian banquet then Illinois State Senator Obama sang Khalid's praises.
> 
> Fact... Obama's Chicago mentor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, called for a boycott of Israel for its 'apartheid' against Palestinians while Obama sat in his pews. Wright even reprinted Hamas terror manifesto against Israel in his church bulletin. Wright, a one time member of the Nation of Islam, gave dozens of Jew-bashing sermons while mentoring Obama.
> 
> Fact... Another close associate of Obama in Chicago is the anti-Semite Louis Farrakhhan.
> 
> So, is Obama anti-Israel? Suffice to say his circle of friends for over twenty years most certainly are anti-Semite.
> 
> And his speech clarified his intent.
Click to expand...


In a few months this OP will be a year old and Obama's intent with regards to Israel has become clearer by the month.  

Israel must get to the damned peace table

Why "Must" they?  There won't be any Arabs at the table. Just their intermediaries because the Arabs refuse to be in the same room or shake the hands with a Jew.  You've got to set the table before there's any eating and the guests must ALL come to the table. 

So now Obama has his entire diplomatic staff saying that Israel is refusing to negotiate with Arabs (Palestinians)  at a table where they won't be?



Some can lap that up.  I don't.


----------



## Sunni Man

Outback said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether I use the term "quarantine" or "protect" isn't relevant; because the end result would be the same.
> 
> The Jews would be safe in their isolated Hebe island.
> 
> And one of the biggest headaches for the world would be resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Sunni.  Your use of words like:
> 
> Quarantine the World's Jewry.
> One inch of Israel is too much.
> Final Solution
> 
> Shows you are anything but moderate,
Click to expand...

Anything can be taken out of context in order to make someone look bad or prove a point.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether I use the term "quarantine" or "protect" isn't relevant; because the end result would be the same.
> 
> The Jews would be safe in their isolated Hebe island.
> 
> And one of the biggest headaches for the world would be resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Sunni.  Your use of words like:
> 
> Quarantine the World's Jewry.
> One inch of Israel is too much.
> Final Solution
> 
> Shows you are anything but moderate,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything can be taken out of context in order to make someone look bad or prove a point.
Click to expand...


It's not out of context. Those are your words and "Final Solution" is pretty clear.  

Final Solution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Sunni Man said:


> For a couple of thousand years the people of the gentile nations have been trying to exterminate the Jews.
> 
> Even today, I see no real change in their behavior toward the Jews; and anti-semitism is again on the rise.
> 
> Surely, a rational person like you can see that there needs to be a separation between jew and gentile.
> 
> For the general welfare of the the Jewish people and the world.
> 
> A true once and for all "*final solution*" to this seemingly endless problem.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama still has to kowtow to the Zionist Jewish lobby and AIPAC if he want's a second term.
> 
> But if re-elected he will be able to read the riot act to Israel.
> 
> And start to free the U.S. from Israel's strangle hold on our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no riot act for Israel. Only if America leaves the ME Hegemony would that be a possibility.
> 
> So, let's see if Obama is able to back up from what still seems to be coming. Let's see if he can do what he wants.
> 
> *Which is what these leftist Jews do not see, *but you so clearly show. No doubt they will have an excuse for him and you but the fact remains that Israel will do what Israel needs to do to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a hell of a fight coming.  The Green Spot wishes to genocide the Red Spot.  You know, Genocide?
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man's Solution to the "Jewish Problem". "Round them up world wide and find an Island to transfer them...
> 
> 
> 
> You're clear.
Click to expand...


Well the good thing is a lot of Jews are waking up to the reality that is Obama, not as much as I would like of course, but a little swing in FL, MI  OH could loose Obama the election lets hope that will happen.


----------



## Ropey

> Whether I use the term "quarantine" or "protect" isn't relevant; because the end result would be the same.
> 
> The Jews would be safe in their isolated Hebe island.


I mean, what you're calling to discuss is the same thing that Hitler discussed.



Jos said:


> The Madagascar Plan was a suggested policy of the Nazi government of Germany to relocate the Jewish population of Europe to the island of Madagascar
> Madagascar Plan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_XS3Xra0Xs&skipcontrinter=1]Heinrich Himmler Speech - Jewish Extermination Orders - YouTube[/ame]

He put your thoughts into action Sunni Man. Well, that's where you got those thoughts.


----------



## del

Ropey said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will about President Obama's approach to Israelor of his relationship with American Jewshe sure has mastered the concept of chutzpah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president's peace proposal is a formula for war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Obama neglected to mention these points on Sunday, hence the telling omission. But the essence of his proposal is that Israel should cede territory, put itself into a weaker position, and then hope for the best. This doesn't even amount to a land-for-peace formula.
> 
> That's not all. Mr. Obama got some applause Sunday by calling for a "non-militarized" Palestinian state. But how does that square with his comment, presumably applicable to a future Palestine, that "every state has a right to self-defense"? Mr. Obama was also cheered for his references to Israel as a "Jewish state." But why then obfuscate on the question of Palestinian refugees, whose political purpose over 63 years has been to destroy Israel as a Jewish state?
> 
> And then there was that line that "we will hold the Palestinians accountable for their actions and their rhetoric." Applause! But can Mr. Obama offer a single example of having done that as president, except perhaps at the level of a State Department press release?
> 
> What, then, would a pro-Israel president do? He would tell Palestinians that there is no right of return. He would make the reform of the Arab mindset toward Israel the centerpiece of his peace efforts. He would outline hard and specific consequences should Hamas join the government.
> 
> Such a vision could lay the groundwork for peace. What Mr. Obama offered is a formula for war, one that he will pursue in a second term. Assuming, of course, that he gets on e!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's President's background is clear as he has a long association with 'Jew haters'.
> 
> Fact... One of BHO's best friends in Chicago was Rashid Khaliki, former PLO spokesman under Arafat who supported terrorist strikes on Israeli government targets. At a 2003 pro-Palestinian banquet then Illinois State Senator Obama sang Khalid's praises.
> 
> Fact... Obama's Chicago mentor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, called for a boycott of Israel for its 'apartheid' against Palestinians while Obama sat in his pews. Wright even reprinted Hamas terror manifesto against Israel in his church bulletin. Wright, a one time member of the Nation of Islam, gave dozens of Jew-bashing sermons while mentoring Obama.
> 
> Fact... Another close associate of Obama in Chicago is the anti-Semite Louis Farrakhhan.
> 
> So, is Obama anti-Israel? Suffice to say his circle of friends for over twenty years most certainly are anti-Semite.
> 
> And his speech clarified his intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a few months this OP will be a year old and Obama's intent with regards to Israel has become clearer by the month.
> 
> Israel must get to the damned peace table
> 
> Why "Must" they?  There won't be any Arabs at the table. Just their intermediaries because the Arabs refuse to be in the same room or shake the hands with a Jew.  You've got to set the table before there's any eating and the guests must ALL come to the table.
> 
> So now Obama has his entire diplomatic staff saying that Israel is refusing to negotiate with Arabs (Palestinians)  at a table where they won't be?
> 
> 
> 
> Some can lap that up.  I don't.
Click to expand...


if you were an american, your opinion would almost matter, but you're just a whiny hebrew from canuckastan.

fuck off


----------



## Ropey

> if you were an american, your opinion would almost matter, but you're just a whiny hebrew from canuckastan.
> 
> fuck off



^ Why, you've almost cornered the market on fuck off.


----------



## Ropey

Oops, it looks like del has fucked off.  Has he got the entire market of fuck off now?


----------



## Ropey

And here comes the popinjay...


----------



## del

and there goes the bagelboi

mad skilz d00d


----------



## Ropey

ropey said:


> and here comes the popinjay...



qft


----------



## Ropey

Back to before the interpersonal hijack.  



> Whether I use the term "quarantine" or "protect" isn't relevant; because the end result would be the same.
> 
> The Jews would be safe in their isolated Hebe island.


I mean, what you're calling to discuss is the same thing that Hitler discussed.



Jos said:


> The Madagascar Plan was a suggested policy of the Nazi government of Germany to relocate the Jewish population of Europe to the island of Madagascar
> Madagascar Plan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_XS3Xra0Xs&skipcontrinter=1]Heinrich Himmler Speech - Jewish Extermination Orders - YouTube[/ame]

He put your thoughts into action Sunni Man. Well, that's where you got those thoughts.


----------



## del

Ropey said:


> Back to before the interpersonal hijack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether I use the term "quarantine" or "protect" isn't relevant; because the end result would be the same.
> 
> The Jews would be safe in their isolated Hebe island.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, what you're calling to discuss is the same thing that Hitler discussed.
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Madagascar Plan was a suggested policy of the Nazi government of Germany to relocate the Jewish population of Europe to the island of Madagascar
> Madagascar Plan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_XS3Xra0Xs&skipcontrinter=1]Heinrich Himmler Speech - Jewish Extermination Orders - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> He put your thoughts into action Sunni Man. Well, that's where you got those thoughts.
Click to expand...


i don't see the problem


----------



## Ropey

del said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to before the interpersonal hijack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether I use the term "quarantine" or "protect" isn't relevant; because the end result would be the same.
> 
> The Jews would be safe in their isolated Hebe island.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, what you're calling to discuss is the same thing that Hitler discussed.
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Madagascar Plan was a suggested policy of the Nazi government of Germany to relocate the Jewish population of Europe to the island of Madagascar
> Madagascar Plan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_XS3Xra0Xs&skipcontrinter=1]Heinrich Himmler Speech - Jewish Extermination Orders - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> He put your thoughts into action Sunni Man. Well, that's where you got those thoughts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't see the problem
Click to expand...


Of course you don't.


----------



## Jroc

Umm...Who is NATO again? 




> *Turkey will not allow NATO to share intelligence with Israel*
> 
> Rapidly Islamizing Turkey ratchets up its new hostility to Israel. Will this result in its removal from NATO? *Almost certainly not, as long as Barack Obama is president. *"Turkey will not allow NATO to share intelligence with Israel," from AFP, February 17 (thanks to Kenneth):
> 
> Turkey will never allow any third country, particularly Israel, to use intelligence obtained by a NATO radar system, its foreign minister said on Friday.
> "We will never allow any third country to use any NATO facility. Our position will be even more clear if it is particularly Israel," Davutoglu told a joint news conference with visiting NATO chief Anders Fogh Rasmussen in Ankara.
> 
> His remarks came after some media outlets reported that the United States and Israel have carried out a joint missile test by using intelligence gathered by a NATO radar system based in eastern Turkey.
> 
> Last year Ankara decided to host in a military facility base near Malatya in the southeast an early warning radar as part of NATO's defense architecture.
> 
> "It is a NATO system and we appreciate that Turkey has agreed to host one of the facilities," said Rasmussen.
> 
> "Data are shared within our alliance among the allies. It is a defence system to protect the populations of NATO allies," he added without mentioning Israel, which is not a NATO member.



Turkey will not allow NATO to share intelligence with Israel - Jihad Watch


----------



## Sunni Man

Turkey has figured out that Israel can never be a trusted ally.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Turkey has figured out that Israel can never be a trusted ally.



Kind of the same thing the EU said to Turkey. And Turkey's still running away from its genocide as well. 

Armenian Genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Understandable that a country that had the term genocide penned for them (Turkey) would want to be on the side to produce more genocide.

Human rights of Kurdish people in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has figured out that Israel can never be a trusted ally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of the same thing the EU said to Turkey. And Turkey's still running away from its genocide as well.
> 
> Armenian Genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Understandable that a country that had the term genocide penned for them (Turkey) would want to be on the side to produce more genocide.
> 
> Human rights of Kurdish people in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

The current government of Turkey never committed any genocide.

But it makes the Zionist pukes feel better about themselves to point fingers at other nations.

While committing genocide right in heir own back yard on a daily basis.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has figured out that Israel can never be a trusted ally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of the same thing the EU said to Turkey. And Turkey's still running away from its genocide as well.
> 
> Armenian Genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Understandable that a country that had the term genocide penned for them (Turkey) would want to be on the side to produce more genocide.
> 
> Human rights of Kurdish people in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The current government of Turkey never committed any genocide.*
> 
> But it makes the Zionist pukes feel better about themselves to point fingers at other nations.
> 
> While committing genocide right in heir own back yard on a daily basis.
Click to expand...


So that means it doesn't matter? Sweep it up under the rug?  

Human rights of Kurdish people in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Today...

No, the current Turkish government is not wanted in the West either. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...killing-35-civilians-botched-jet-bombing.html


----------



## Sunni Man

Turkey is finally returning to it's Islamic roots and emerging as a power broker in the Middle East.

Hopefully, Turkey will become the dominate player in the area.

And will take Israel to task for the genocidal and fascist behavior towards muslim people it now exhibits.


----------



## del

if israel attacks turkey, the us will come in.


----------



## Ropey

del said:


> if israel attacks turkey, the us will come in.



^ 

Silly del.


----------



## del

Ropey said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> if israel attacks turkey, the us will come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Silly del.
Click to expand...


america honors its treaties, shlomo

look it up


----------



## Ropey

del said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> if israel attacks turkey, the us will come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Silly del.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> america honors its treaties, shlomo
> 
> look it up
Click to expand...


"IF"

^Look it up.


----------



## del

Ropey said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Silly del.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> america honors its treaties, shlomo
> 
> look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "IF"
> 
> ^Look it up.
Click to expand...


so as usual, you're all mouth, no cards

just checking


----------



## Ropey

del said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> america honors its treaties, shlomo
> 
> look it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "IF"
> 
> ^Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so as usual, you're all mouth, no cards
> 
> just checking
Click to expand...


No, you're the one in conjecture using "if".


----------



## del

Ropey said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "IF"
> 
> ^Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so as usual, you're all mouth, no cards
> 
> just checking
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're the one in conjecture using "if".
Click to expand...


are you this stupid in real life?


----------



## Ropey

del said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> america honors its treaties, shlomo
> 
> look it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "IF"
> 
> ^Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *so as usual, you're all mouth, no cards*
> 
> just checking
Click to expand...


"If" is built on a house of cards del.  

If the world ended next minute...

So what...

Try and keep up eh?


----------



## Jroc

These liberal Jews suck this stuff up..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izUkZpTft2w"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izUkZpTft2w[/ame]



> While the blogosphere is abuzz with debate over the fairness of the video, a better question arises: seven minutes?  Is that the best this administration can do?
> 
> Perhaps it is.  Compare those seven minutes to the administration's dressing-down of Israel in Hillary Clinton's publicized 43-minute telephone harangue of PM Netanyahu for announcing construction, specifically exempted from any building freeze, in a Jewish neighborhood of Jerusalem. How many minutes could be filled with senior advisor David Axelrod televised proclamation that President Obama considered the housing approval "an affront, an insult...and very, very destructive"?  Or VP Biden's castigating Israel for endangering American troops in Iraq and Afghanistan?  Or Clinton's condescending demand that Israel show its commitment to peace by unilaterally conceding negotiating positions and releasing hundreds of Palestinian terrorists even before "indirect" peace talks could begin?  Or Defense Secretary Robert Gates calling Israel "an ungrateful ally"?
> 
> Would the next seven minutes include new Defense Secretary Leon Panetta's chastising Israel to "get back to the damn [negotiating] table?  Or holding U.N. support for Israel hostage to Israeli concessions?  Or shoving PM Netanyahu out the White House back door, without so much as feeding him dinner, issuing a joint statement or allowing a photo-op?  Or, over an open mike, Obama agreeing with French President Sarkozy's statement that "I cannot bear Netanyahu, he's a liar," helpfully adding, "You're fed up, but I have to deal with him every day"?  Or pushing Israel to apologize for the Gaza flotilla incident?  Or Obama's speech, sandbagging Netanyahu on the eve of his Washington visit, calling on Israel to retreat to the 1949 Armistice line as a starting point for negotiations?  Or reneging on the written American commitment to Israel to support retention of major settlement blocs in any peace negotiation?
> 
> Conversely, why does no footage exist of Obama unequivocally condemning non-stop anti-Israel incitement by the Palestinian leadership in violation of every agreement from Oslo to the Roadmap?  Or official Palestinian glorification of terrorists, including, this week, celebrating the grisly murder of the Fogels and their sleeping little boys and baby girl?  Or Palestinians refusing to negotiate at the same "damn table" as the Israelis?  Or rapprochement between the Palestinian Authority and Hamas, which considers it a religious obligation to destroy Israel?  Or Palestinians threatening another intifada?  Or the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem -- whose salary comes from American taxpayers -- this week urging Arabs to "fight and kill the Jews"?  Or Palestinians firing literally hundreds of rockets from Gaza at the million Israelis living within range?
> 
> Obama stakes his dubious claim that "we don't compromise when it comes to Israel's security" on intelligence coordination and the cooperative development of the Iron Dome rocket shield.   Those, however, were joint US-Israel defense and intelligence projects initiated by the Bush administration. I'll give Obama credit for not cancelling them like he did other Bush commitments to Israel, but that doesn't exactly merit his "most pro-Israel" boast.
> 
> More importantly, all that daylight Obama created between America and Israel has stripped Israel diplomatically, exposing it to an onslaught by a world that does not wish the Jewish State well.  Without America's once-reliable protection, it is open season on Israel.  Whether the issue is Israeli security, sovereignty, academic and economic boycotts, or the developing Islamist noose encircling Israel's borders, Obama has left Israel twisting in the wind and dangerously isolated.  And we haven't even addressed Obama's pathetic efforts to "engage" atomic Iran.




Read more: Articles: The Limits Of Obama's Pro-Israel Pronouncements


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> While the blogosphere is abuzz with debate over the fairness of the video, a better question arises: seven minutes?  Is that the best this administration can do?
> 
> Perhaps it is.  Compare those seven minutes to the administration's dressing-down of Israel in Hillary Clinton's publicized 43-minute telephone harangue of PM Netanyahu for announcing construction, specifically exempted from any building freeze, in a Jewish neighborhood of Jerusalem. How many minutes could be filled with senior advisor David Axelrod televised proclamation that President Obama considered the housing approval "an affront, an insult...and very, very destructive"?  Or VP Biden's castigating Israel for endangering American troops in Iraq and Afghanistan?  Or Clinton's condescending demand that Israel show its commitment to peace by unilaterally conceding negotiating positions and releasing hundreds of Palestinian terrorists even before "indirect" peace talks could begin?  Or Defense Secretary Robert Gates calling Israel "an ungrateful ally"?
> 
> Would the next seven minutes include new Defense Secretary Leon Panetta's chastising Israel to "get back to the damn [negotiating] table?  Or holding U.N. support for Israel hostage to Israeli concessions?  Or shoving PM Netanyahu out the White House back door, without so much as feeding him dinner, issuing a joint statement or allowing a photo-op?  Or, over an open mike, Obama agreeing with French President Sarkozy's statement that "I cannot bear Netanyahu, he's a liar," helpfully adding, "You're fed up, but I have to deal with him every day"?  Or pushing Israel to apologize for the Gaza flotilla incident?  Or Obama's speech, sandbagging Netanyahu on the eve of his Washington visit, calling on Israel to retreat to the 1949 Armistice line as a starting point for negotiations?  Or reneging on the written American commitment to Israel to support retention of major settlement blocs in any peace negotiation?
> 
> Conversely, why does no footage exist of Obama unequivocally condemning non-stop anti-Israel incitement by the Palestinian leadership in violation of every agreement from Oslo to the Roadmap?  Or official Palestinian glorification of terrorists, including, this week, celebrating the grisly murder of the Fogels and their sleeping little boys and baby girl?  Or Palestinians refusing to negotiate at the same "damn table" as the Israelis?  Or rapprochement between the Palestinian Authority and Hamas, which considers it a religious obligation to destroy Israel?  Or Palestinians threatening another intifada?  Or the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem -- whose salary comes from American taxpayers -- this week urging Arabs to "fight and kill the Jews"?  Or Palestinians firing literally hundreds of rockets from Gaza at the million Israelis living within range?
> 
> Obama stakes his dubious claim that "we don't compromise when it comes to Israel's security" on intelligence coordination and the cooperative development of the Iron Dome rocket shield.   Those, however, were joint US-Israel defense and intelligence projects initiated by the Bush administration. I'll give Obama credit for not cancelling them like he did other Bush commitments to Israel, but that doesn't exactly merit his "most pro-Israel" boast.
> 
> More importantly, all that daylight Obama created between America and Israel has stripped Israel diplomatically, exposing it to an onslaught by a world that does not wish the Jewish State well.  Without America's once-reliable protection, it is open season on Israel.  Whether the issue is Israeli security, sovereignty, academic and economic boycotts, or the developing Islamist noose encircling Israel's borders, Obama has left Israel twisting in the wind and dangerously isolated.  A*nd we haven't even addressed Obama's pathetic efforts to "engage" atomic Iran.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Articles: The Limits Of Obama's Pro-Israel Pronouncements
Click to expand...


Obama vs. Netanyahu vs. Ahmadinejad &#8211; Global Public Square - CNN.com Blogs

His attempts are not pathetic. They are well calculated. This is a Chicago style politician who has an agenda that includes isolating Israel from American power imho.


----------



## Jroc

> *Answering Obama&#8217;s Israel Lies*
> 
> Posted by Arlene Kushner on Jan 27th, 2012
> 
> 
> On January 19, President Barack Obama&#8217;s campaign staff released a video, &#8220;America and Israel: An Unbreakable Bond&#8221; &#8211; a piece rife with half-truths and distortions. As patently false as it seems to anyone with a properly jaundiced eye, it nonetheless requires a response.  For one suspects that those American Jews eager to find a reason to vote for Obama may be all too ready to stand convinced of what they are being told.
> 
> Recently elected NY Congressman Bob Turner gave an interview in Israel last week, in which he said, &#8220;I think American support militarily has been more an investment in our own defense..&#8221;  It was a refreshingly honest and significant observation that directly applies here.
> 
> Obama likes to claim &#8211; as he does in this video &#8211; that US military cooperation with Israel makes him a huge supporter of Israel.  But this cooperation serves US needs and goals in important ways: the US requires an Israel that is militarily solid.  Nothing wrong with that.  It means US interests coincide with Israeli interests in this respect. But Obama misrepresents when he claims the US does this for Israel.  And it should be noted here that it is the Pentagon, which understands the military situation, that has always been the major promoter within the US of cooperation with Israel.
> 
> This same principle applies to other, related, matters.  Last year the Israeli embassy in Cairo was attacked.  The ambassador and his staff got out, but two Israeli security guards were caught in the building and in danger of being killed.  Obama (and I note here there were others from elsewhere involved as well) intervened and helped get those guards out safely.  He then made a great deal about how he worked on Israel&#8217;s behalf.  Nonsense.  Imagine what would have happened if those guards had been killed, when, according to international law, a country is responsible for the safety of foreign embassy personnel within its borders.  Israel would have had to respond very strongly &#8211; perhaps there would have been war.  Obama knew this, knew that there was risk of a disastrous turn of events in the Middle East and he had to try to cool things.  All to the good. But he didn&#8217;t do this for Israel.
> 
> Did Israelis, including Netanyahu, thank him for his actions here and elsewhere? Of course. That&#8217;s the diplomatic thing to do.  But the Israeli prime minister did not do so with the expectation that Obama would use this expression of appreciation as an endorsement come election time.  The Obama team merely borrowed an earlier clip and added it to their video. I haven&#8217;t discussed this with Netanyahu personally, but I am reasonably confident that the prime minister is privately praying that Obama loses &#8211; for Obama has been rude to him and a thorn in his side in many respects.  But it&#8217;s neither politic nor appropriate for him to voice any opinion in the matter.
> 
> As to Defense Minister Ehud Barak&#8217;s praise of Obama, which is given considerable play in the video:  It&#8217;s long been known in Israel that Barak is an Obama &#8220;buddy.&#8221;  This is a man who is intensely disliked by those Israelis who care about preserving their nation.  Barak is the one who sanctions middle of the night expulsions of people in &#8220;unauthorized&#8221; communities in Judea and Samaria, allowing young children to be dragged from their beds into cold rain.  What Barak says should carry no weight with caring people.
> 
> The imagery of Obama at the Kotel, which begins the video, is designed to grab at the heart.  But for some this is more likely to grab the stomach:  Obama has not visited Israel once since he&#8217;s been in office &#8211; even though he is a much-traveled president. Where does he travel? To Muslim countries, mostly



Answering Obama&#8217;s Israel Lies | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIs-Sn7V1zg]O&#39;Reilly Body Language Expert: Obama Has Centempt In His Eyes For Netanyahu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gyy5IVJLkU0]Gen Commander of the Iran Army: It Will Take Us 11 Days "to Wipe Israel Out of Existence" - YouTube[/ame]

It looks to me as if war is coming imo.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-17082433


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> O'Reilly Body Language Expert: Obama Has Centempt In His Eyes For Netanyahu - YouTube



You would think Obama *would discuss with the P.M* this "precise formulations and language" before the goes out and makes proclamations


----------



## Jroc

> *Report: Obama won't commit to stopping Iran, US and Israel no longer sharing all Iran intelligence *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Newsweek is reporting that with Iran approaching a nuclear weapon, President Obama refuses to commit to Israel that he will go to war to stop Iran, and both Israel and the United States are withholding intelligence information from each other on Iran. Newsweek also reports that while the Mossad tried feeling out Obama on Israel going it alone on Iran, Obama regards his reelection as being at least as important as the other prongs of his equation: handling Israel, keeping Iran from going nuclear and keeping world oil prices in check. *
> 
> Well before he moved into the White House, Barack Obama began talking to Israel about Iran&#8217;s nuclear program, and even then there was mistrust. He met in 2008 with several leading Israelis, including Benjamin Netanyahu&#8212;before Netanyahu was elected prime minister&#8212;and impressed everyone with his determination to stop Iran from going nuclear. Netanyahu liked much of what he heard, according to a source in his inner circle. What troubled him, however, was that Obama didn&#8217;t talk specifically about Israel&#8217;s security.
> 
> Rather, he discussed Iran in the context of a broader non-proliferation policy. &#8220;He showed much command of the issues, even though it was months before he got elected,&#8221; says the Netanyahu source. &#8220;It was clear that he read and internalized things. But when he spoke about Iran and his opposition to the nuclearization of Iran ... the Israeli factor did not play prominently.&#8221;
> That's a very accurate read of Obama, as we will see throughout - and have been seeing for the last five years. Obama could care less about Israel. He does care about nuclear non-proliferation. He wishes to avoid a war at all costs - including (God forbid) the destruction of the State of Israel.
> According to an American official who was involved, [Mossad Director General] Tamir Pardo [who was in Washington recently. CiJ] wanted to take the pulse of the Obama administration and determine what the consequences would be if Israel bombed Iranian nuclear sites over American objections. Pardo raised many questions, according to this source: &#8220;What is our posture on Iran? Are we ready to bomb? Would we [do so later]? What does it mean if [Israel] does it anyway?&#8221; As it is, Israel has stopped sharing a significant amount of information with Washington regarding its own military preparations.



Israel Matzav: Report: Obama won't commit to stopping Iran, US and Israel no longer sharing all Iran intelligence


----------



## Sunni Man

I am proud of our President Obama.

He is putting America's interests ahead of Israel's.

He is the first setting President to do that since that rouge state came into existence in 1948

All true and loyal Americans should back this gutsy move and salute our President.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> I am proud of our President Obama.
> 
> He is putting America's interests ahead of Israel's.
> 
> He is the first setting President to do that since that rouge state came into existence in 1948
> 
> All true and loyal Americans should back this gutsy move and salute our President.



Barack Obama's Call to Confrontation -- Barack Obama & Chicago-Style Politics



Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'Reilly Body Language Expert: Obama Has Centempt In His Eyes For Netanyahu - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think Obama *would discuss with the P.M* this "precise formulations and language" before the goes out and makes proclamations
Click to expand...


Yes, he's a Chicago style dirty fighter, but in the Middle East he's an apprentice. He's irritated with the entire middle east as he thought he could charm and kidney punch his way in, and that didn't happen.  I also see that his sympathies lie with the Muslims with regards to Israel. I don't mean the Palestinians either. I mean the Ummah.

*Unbelievers in control of believers in the Ummah?  This is what he sees.*

Moslem and Islamic Prophecies according to the Qur'an: Religion and History

Moslem and Islamic Prophecies according to the Qur'an: Religion and History


----------



## Swagger

I see Ropey's maintaining stereotypes via his notoriously incomprehensible remarks, and Jroc's standing-in for JStone. What part will Jillian play in all this waffle?


----------



## Ropey

Swagger said:


> I see Ropey's maintaining stereotypes via his notoriously incomprehensible remarks, and Jroc's standing-in for JStone. What part will Jillian play in all this waffle?



What don't you understand in my remarks Swagger?

Do you have any examples. Links where I say something you don't understand?  If so, post them and I will explain for you.  Or continue to whine that you don't understand me yet you understand the stereotypes.


----------



## Sunni Man

Swagger said:


> I see Ropey's maintaining stereotypes via his notoriously incomprehensible remarks, and Jroc's standing-in for JStone. What part will Jillian play in all this waffle?


The ambulance chasing barrister Jillian usually stands cheering on the side lines and neg rep's those whom she deems to be anti-semitic.


----------



## Ropey

Swagger said:


> *I see Ropey's maintaining stereotypes* via his notoriously incomprehensible remarks, and Jroc's standing-in for JStone. What part will Jillian play in all this waffle?





Sunni Man said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Ropey's maintaining stereotypes via his notoriously incomprehensible remarks, and Jroc's standing-in for JStone. What part will Jillian play in all this waffle?
> 
> 
> 
> The ambulance chasing barrister Jillian usually stands cheering on the side lines and neg rep's those whom she deems to be anti-semitic.
Click to expand...


^ Maintaining stereotypes Swagger?


----------



## Swagger

Ropey said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Ropey's maintaining stereotypes via his notoriously incomprehensible remarks, and Jroc's standing-in for JStone. What part will Jillian play in all this waffle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What don't you understand in my remarks Swagger?
> 
> Do you have any examples. Links where I say something you don't understand?  If so, post them and I will explain for you.  Or continue to whine that you don't understand me yet you understand the stereotypes.
Click to expand...


I'm not going to go into much detail, but a lot of what you write seems to be an attempt at implying that some great intellect's behind what you comment on, but in reality it's obvious to all that that's not the case. By all means continue to comment on whatever interests you, but for the sake of clarity make your opinions known in plain English and not attempt to riddle your way through a conversation. Everyone's a winner.


----------



## Ropey

Swagger said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Ropey's maintaining stereotypes via his notoriously incomprehensible remarks, and Jroc's standing-in for JStone. What part will Jillian play in all this waffle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What don't you understand in my remarks Swagger?
> 
> Do you have any examples. Links where I say something you don't understand?  If so, post them and I will explain for you.  Or continue to whine that you don't understand me yet you understand the stereotypes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm not going to go into much detail*, but a lot of what you write *seems* to be an attempt at implying that some great intellect's behind what you comment on, but in reality it's obvious to all that that's not the case. By all means continue to comment on whatever interests you, but for the sake of clarity make your opinions known in plain English and not attempt to riddle your way through a conversation. Everyone's a winner.
Click to expand...


*Not going into much detail:  *

No detail...

*Seems to be*

Then show it...


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


> Gen Commander of the Iran Army: It Will Take Us 11 Days "to Wipe Israel Out of Existence" - YouTube
> 
> It looks to me as if war is coming imo.
> 
> BBC News - Hague fears Iran could start 'new Cold War'



Wow, an English Translation by Israelis, of an Arabic video with a translation from Farsi, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Ropey

Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gen Commander of the Iran Army: It Will Take Us 11 Days "to Wipe Israel Out of Existence" - YouTube
> 
> It looks to me as if war is coming imo.
> 
> BBC News - Hague fears Iran could start 'new Cold War'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, an English Translation by Israelis, of an Arabic video with a translation from Farsi, what could possibly go wrong?
Click to expand...


Let Sunni Man translate for you if you don't believe the literal translation. The language is there for determination.

Provide some proof of anything wrong in the translation Jos. Or continue to slam the data because of the delivery.  The spoken language accompanies the translation.


----------



## Sunni Man

Swagger said:


> By all means continue to comment on whatever interests you, but for the sake of clarity make your opinions known in plain English and not attempt to riddle your way through a conversation.


Sometimes I receive unsolicited PM"s from Ropey.

They are always in some kind of cryptic code that makes sense to only him.

Because I usually don't have a clue what the heck he is talking about or saying to me.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> By all means continue to comment on whatever interests you, but for the sake of clarity make your opinions known in plain English and not attempt to riddle your way through a conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I receive unsolicited PM"s from Ropey.
> 
> They are always in some kind of cryptic code that makes sense to only him.
> 
> Because I usually don't have a clue what the heck he is talking about or saying to me.
Click to expand...


Confused?  

But in PM, not here.


----------



## Dot Com

I don't mind having some kind of ties w/ Israel but all U.S. Presidential candidates having to go pander to A1PAC every 4- years & these zany UN votes that come out 191- 2 (US & Israel) for instance show how isolated the U.S. is in many regards concerning that country.


----------



## Ropey

Dot Com said:


> I don't mind having ties w/ Israel but all U.S. Presidential candidates having to go pander to A1PAC every 4- years & these zany UN votes that come out 191- 2 (US & Israel) for instance show how isolated the U.S. is in many regards concerning that country.



How about the Chinese and Russian ones regarding Syria and Iran?


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind having ties w/ Israel but all U.S. Presidential candidates having to go pander to A1PAC every 4- years & these zany UN votes that come out 191- 2 (US & Israel) for instance show how isolated the U.S. is in many regards concerning that country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the Chinese and Russian ones regarding Syria and Iran?
Click to expand...

Try to stay on topic for once Ropey.

This thread is about an American President and his dislike for the rouge state of Israel.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind having ties w/ Israel but all U.S. Presidential candidates having to go pander to A1PAC every 4- years & these zany UN votes that come out 191- 2 (US & Israel) for instance show how isolated the U.S. is in many regards concerning that country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the Chinese and Russian ones regarding Syria and Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to stay on topic for once Ropey.
> 
> This thread is about an American President and his dislike for the rouge state of Israel.
Click to expand...


Dot turned it and I'm following it until someone responds back on track. This happens in almost all of these thread.  

Back on track:



Ropey said:


> Say what you will about President Obama's approach to Israelor of his relationship with American Jewshe sure has mastered the concept of chutzpah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this president wants to make a show of his exquisite diplomatic sensitivityburgers with Medvedev, bows to Abdullah, New Year's greetings to the mullahshe knows how. And when he wants to show his contempt, he knows how, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contempt was again on display Sunday, when Mr. Obama spoke to the Aipac policy conference in Washington. The speech was stocked with the perennial bromides about U.S.-Israeli friendship, which brought an anxious crowd to its feet a few times. As for the rest, it was a thin tissue of falsehoods, rhetorical legerdemain, telling omissions and self-contradictions. Let's count the ways..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president's peace proposal is a formula for war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Obama neglected to mention these points on Sunday, hence the telling omission. But the essence of his proposal is that Israel should cede territory, put itself into a weaker position, and then hope for the best. This doesn't even amount to a land-for-peace formula.
> 
> That's not all. Mr. Obama got some applause Sunday by calling for a "non-militarized" Palestinian state. But how does that square with his comment, presumably applicable to a future Palestine, that "every state has a right to self-defense"? Mr. Obama was also cheered for his references to Israel as a "Jewish state." But why then obfuscate on the question of Palestinian refugees, whose political purpose over 63 years has been to destroy Israel as a Jewish state?
> 
> And then there was that line that "we will hold the Palestinians accountable for their actions and their rhetoric." Applause! But can Mr. Obama offer a single example of having done that as president, except perhaps at the level of a State Department press release?
> 
> What, then, would a pro-Israel president do? He would tell Palestinians that there is no right of return. He would make the reform of the Arab mindset toward Israel the centerpiece of his peace efforts. He would outline hard and specific consequences should Hamas join the government.
> 
> Such a vision could lay the groundwork for peace. What Mr. Obama offered is a formula for war, one that he will pursue in a second term. Assuming, of course, that he gets on e!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's President's background is clear as he has a long association with 'Jew haters'.
> 
> Fact... One of BHO's best friends in Chicago was Rashid Khaliki, former PLO spokesman under Arafat who supported terrorist strikes on Israeli government targets. At a 2003 pro-Palestinian banquet then Illinois State Senator Obama sang Khalid's praises.
> 
> Fact... Obama's Chicago mentor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, called for a boycott of Israel for its 'apartheid' against Palestinians while Obama sat in his pews. Wright even reprinted Hamas terror manifesto against Israel in his church bulletin. Wright, a one time member of the Nation of Islam, gave dozens of Jew-bashing sermons while mentoring Obama.
> 
> Fact... Another close associate of Obama in Chicago is the anti-Semite Louis Farrakhhan.
> 
> So, is Obama anti-Israel? Suffice to say his circle of friends for over twenty years most certainly are anti-Semite.
> 
> And his speech clarified his intent.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind having ties w/ Israel but all U.S. Presidential candidates having to go pander to A1PAC every 4- years & these zany UN votes that come out 191- 2 (US & Israel) for instance show how isolated the U.S. is in many regards concerning that country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the Chinese and Russian ones regarding Syria and Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to stay on topic for once Ropey.
> 
> This thread is about an American President and his dislike for the rouge state of Israel.
Click to expand...


Rogue?


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the Chinese and Russian ones regarding Syria and Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> Try to stay on topic for once Ropey.
> 
> This thread is about an American President and his dislike for the rouge state of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rogue?
Click to expand...

OK then, "the terrorist state of Israel".  Better??


----------



## Jroc

Swagger said:


> I see Ropey's maintaining stereotypes via his notoriously incomprehensible remarks, and Jroc's standing-in for JStone. What part will Jillian play in all this waffle?



 Jstone ? Please.... Jillian is an Obama supporter, why would she come here? simply because she is just another one of those damn Jews? There is no Jewish conspiracy is spite of what all you wack jobs seem to think


----------



## Outback

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try to stay on topic for once Ropey.
> 
> This thread is about an American President and his dislike for the rouge state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK then, "the terrorist state of Israel".  Better??
Click to expand...


Yes, it clarifies your moderation.


----------



## Sunni Man

Outback said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue?
> 
> 
> 
> OK then, "the terrorist state of Israel".  Better??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it clarifies your moderation.
Click to expand...

I am a moderate Muslim on most issues except Israel and Zionism.    

True story.


----------



## Annie

Obama is not pro-Israel. Jillian was, until Obama took office, now she just makes excuses for anything he says that can nail him as anti-Israel. I don't think this is because she's lost faith with the state of Israel, rather she can't get her head around the fact that someone she's invested so much in could want to see Israel go under. Cognitive dissonance.


----------



## munnu444

ISLAM for world peace


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK then, "the terrorist state of Israel".  Better??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it clarifies your moderation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate Muslim on most issues except Israel and Zionism.
> 
> True story.
Click to expand...


You post about removing every Jew from the world of humanity.  Then you say you're moderate.

You're  

Totally...


----------



## Ropey

munnu444 said:


> ISLAM for world peace



Islamic Peace indeed. 

Islam & Peace



> In Romanic and Germanic languages it is not so much by vowel changes, but by adding prefix or suffix to the root word [i.e. before or after the root]. For example "love" can be seen as a root word, which then can be the base for several adjectives, like "loving" and "loveless", both of which come from the same root "love" but clearly they mean basically the opposite. "Typical" and "atypical" also come from the same root "type" but mean again the very opposite. Now, English is not the standard to which one has to measure Arabic, but this example has the purpose to make clearer the below article to those who do not speak Arabic. I hope it is helpful



^ A good read.


----------



## munnu444

Nuclear Energy for peaceful purposes is the right of evry nation...If ppl caNT approve of this then they should first attack UN -the organization which established this rule...THE PEOPLE WHO BOAST OF WORLD PEACE IS ACUALLY TRYNA BREAK IT


----------



## Ropey

munnu444 said:


> Nuclear Energy for peaceful purposes is the right of evry nation...If ppl caNT approve of this then they should first attack UN -the organization which established this rule...THE PEOPLE WHO BOAST OF WORLD PEACE IS ACUALLY TRYNA BREAK IT



The socks fly in 

That's when I know. 

Yo mon!


----------



## Synthaholic

_*An Anti-Israel President






*_


----------



## munnu444

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it clarifies your moderation.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a moderate Muslim on most issues except Israel and Zionism.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You post about removing every Jew from the world of humanity.  Then you say you're moderate.
> 
> You're
> 
> Totally...
Click to expand...



Please try to learn ISLAM through the eyes of QURAN and not thru the explanation about it given to you by the Zionists lobby

WHen prophet Muhammed said surrender yourself...he meant sumission of oneself to GOd...not to his rule..I am stil so sad that the so teknologically advanced ppl cant learn a religion in its proper manner..Indeed christianity and bible were very well interprted by Muslims alone in this WORLd ..


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> _*An Anti-Israel President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_



That's your best. Decry the delivery?





weak synth


munnu444 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a moderate Muslim on most issues except Israel and Zionism.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You post about removing every Jew from the world of humanity.  Then you say you're moderate.
> 
> You're
> 
> Totally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please try to learn ISLAM through the eyes of ISLAM and not thru the explanation about it given to you by the Zionists lobby
> 
> WHen prophet Muhammed said surrender yourself...he meant sumission of oneself to GOd...not to his rule..I am stil so sad that the so teknologically advanced ppl cant learn a religion in its proper manner..Indeed christianity and bible were very well interprted by Muslims alone in this WORLd ..
Click to expand...


Submit to Allah and all others will submit to you and true Islamic peace (submission)  will come.  

You came here today to come into this thread?  

Sock : )

Loving it...


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*An Anti-Israel President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your best. Decry the delivery?
Click to expand...



The OP is a bullshit premise.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*An Anti-Israel President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your best. Decry the delivery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is a bullshit premise.
Click to expand...


So say you Synth. 

Barack Obama: No Friend of Israel | The New York Observer

Obama Is No Friend Of Israel Or Jews; Egypt's Descent Into Totalitarian Islam Is Proof

RealClearPolitics - So Far, Obama's Been No Friend to Israel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WR7_JWKM8U]Obama No Friend Of Israel? GOT Truth ?? - YouTube[/ame]

Obama is no friend of Israel.

I'm not the only one who thinks this. The premise stands strong imo.


----------



## Synthaholic

Opinion pieces by butthurt Jews who are mad because this president is not obeying their every wish.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Opinion pieces by butthurt Jews who are mad because this president is not obeying their every wish.



So it's all the damnned Joos too?


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion pieces by butthurt Jews who are mad because this president is not obeying their every wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all the damnned Joos too?
Click to expand...

Not what I said, but certainly what you were dying to hear.


----------



## Ropey

Yes it is what you said.



> Opinion pieces by butthurt Jews



Follow the links.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Yes it is what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion pieces by butthurt Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the links.
Click to expand...

Yes - you listed three opinion pieces by three Jews who are mad that the president isn't kowtowing to every Israeli demand.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion pieces by butthurt Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - you listed three opinion pieces by three Jews who are mad that the president isn't kowtowing to every Israeli demand.
Click to expand...


Barack Obama: No Friend of Israel

*By The Editors 5/24/11 10:28pm*

Barack Obama: No Friend of Israel | The New York Observer

So, the New York Times are 'butthurt Jews"?


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the links.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - you listed three opinion pieces by three Jews who are mad that the president isn't kowtowing to every Israeli demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama: No Friend of Israel
> 
> *By The Editors 5/24/11 10:28pm*
> 
> Barack Obama: No Friend of Israel | The New York Observer
> 
> So, the New York Times are 'butthurt Jews"?
Click to expand...

Where are you getting 'New York Times'?

See what I mean?  The faux outrage is so out of control, it makes you see things!


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> See what I mean?  The faux outrage is so out of control, it makes you see things!



http://nsbnews.net/content/406317-president-obama-no-friend-israel-bumbling-comments

 STAN ESCUDERO



Another butthurt Jew?

Stanley Tuemler Escudero - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



My premise stands.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean?  The faux outrage is so out of control, it makes you see things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nsbnews.net/content/406317-president-obama-no-friend-israel-bumbling-comments
> 
> STAN ESCUDERO
> 
> 
> 
> Another butthurt Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> My premise stands.
Click to expand...

All of these are opinion pieces.  Well, everyone has an opinion.

If I list some opinion pieces that claim Jews run the media, or Jews run Hollywood, or Jews want to exterminate Palestinians, will you give them equal weight with fact-based news reporting?

Where is YOUR fact-based reporting?  Show us how Obama is anti-Israel.


----------



## Ropey

> [ Well, everyone has an opinion.



Yes, and you have yours.



> Show us how Obama is anti-Israel.



See above in this thread. I have shown my view and supported it with facts. Your opinion doesn't accept these facts.  Fine. 

Just read the last few links. Oh, too many Jews butthurt eh?

  OK


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> [ Well, everyone has an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and you have yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us how Obama is anti-Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above in this thread. I have shown my view and supported it with facts. Your opinion doesn't accept these facts.  Fine.
> 
> Just read the last few links. Oh, too many Jews butthurt eh?
> 
> OK
Click to expand...

Which facts?

I read the OP.  It's bullshit.  And you only supported it with three opinion pieces.


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will about President Obama's approach to Israel&#8212;or of his relationship with American Jews&#8212;he sure has mastered the concept of chutzpah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president's peace proposal is a formula for war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Obama neglected to mention these points on Sunday, hence the telling omission. But the essence of his proposal is that Israel should cede territory, put itself into a weaker position, and then hope for the best. This doesn't even amount to a land-for-peace formula.
> 
> That's not all. Mr. Obama got some applause Sunday by calling for a "non-militarized" Palestinian state. But how does that square with his comment, presumably applicable to a future Palestine, that "every state has a right to self-defense"? Mr. Obama was also cheered for his references to Israel as a "Jewish state." But why then obfuscate on the question of Palestinian refugees, whose political purpose over 63 years has been to destroy Israel as a Jewish state?
> 
> And then there was that line that "we will hold the Palestinians accountable for their actions and their rhetoric." Applause! But can Mr. Obama offer a single example of having done that as president, except perhaps at the level of a State Department press release?
> 
> What, then, would a pro-Israel president do? He would tell Palestinians that there is no right of return. He would make the reform of the Arab mindset toward Israel the centerpiece of his peace efforts. He would outline hard and specific consequences should Hamas join the government.
> 
> Such a vision could lay the groundwork for peace. What Mr. Obama offered is a formula for war, one that he will pursue in a second term. Assuming, of course, that he gets on e!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's President's background is clear as he has a long association with 'Jew haters'.
> 
> Fact... One of BHO's best friends in Chicago was Rashid Khaliki, former PLO spokesman under Arafat who supported terrorist strikes on Israeli government targets. At a 2003 pro-Palestinian banquet then Illinois State Senator Obama sang Khalid's praises.
> 
> Fact... Obama's Chicago mentor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, called for a boycott of Israel for its 'apartheid' against Palestinians while Obama sat in his pews. Wright even reprinted Hamas terror manifesto against Israel in his church bulletin. Wright, a one time member of the Nation of Islam, gave dozens of Jew-bashing sermons while mentoring Obama.
> 
> Fact... Another close associate of Obama in Chicago is the anti-Semite Louis Farrakhhan.
> 
> So, is Obama anti-Israel? Suffice to say his circle of friends for over twenty years most certainly are anti-Semite.
> 
> And his speech clarified his intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a few months this OP will be a year old and Obama's intent with regards to Israel has become clearer by the month.
> 
> Israel must get to the damned peace table
> 
> Why "Must" they?  There won't be any Arabs at the table. Just their intermediaries because the Arabs refuse to be in the same room or shake the hands with a Jew.  You've got to set the table before there's any eating and the guests must ALL come to the table.
> 
> So now Obama has his entire diplomatic staff saying that Israel is refusing to negotiate with Arabs (Palestinians)  at a table where they won't be?
> 
> 
> 
> Some can lap that up.  I don't.
Click to expand...


Yes, you lap it up Synth and I don't.

And time will indeed tell who is correct.


----------



## Outback

Ropey said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president's peace proposal is a formula for war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's President's background is clear as he has a long association with 'Jew haters'.
> 
> Fact... One of BHO's best friends in Chicago was Rashid Khaliki, former PLO spokesman under Arafat who supported terrorist strikes on Israeli government targets. At a 2003 pro-Palestinian banquet then Illinois State Senator Obama sang Khalid's praises.
> 
> Fact... Obama's Chicago mentor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, called for a boycott of Israel for its 'apartheid' against Palestinians while Obama sat in his pews. Wright even reprinted Hamas terror manifesto against Israel in his church bulletin. Wright, a one time member of the Nation of Islam, gave dozens of Jew-bashing sermons while mentoring Obama.
> 
> Fact... Another close associate of Obama in Chicago is the anti-Semite Louis Farrakhhan.
> 
> So, is Obama anti-Israel? Suffice to say his circle of friends for over twenty years most certainly are anti-Semite.
> 
> And his speech clarified his intent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few months this OP will be a year old and Obama's intent with regards to Israel has become clearer by the month.
> 
> Israel must get to the damned peace table
> 
> Why "Must" they?  There won't be any Arabs at the table. Just their intermediaries because the Arabs refuse to be in the same room or shake the hands with a Jew.  You've got to set the table before there's any eating and the guests must ALL come to the table.
> 
> So now Obama has his entire diplomatic staff saying that Israel is refusing to negotiate with Arabs (Palestinians)  at a table where they won't be?
> 
> 
> 
> Some can lap that up.  I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you lap it up Synth *and I don't.*
> 
> And time will indeed tell who is correct.
Click to expand...


I'm not drinking from that saucer either mate. That milks bleeding sour.


----------



## Ropey

Outback said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a few months this OP will be a year old and Obama's intent with regards to Israel has become clearer by the month.
> 
> Israel must get to the damned peace table
> 
> Why "Must" they?  There won't be any Arabs at the table. Just their intermediaries because the Arabs refuse to be in the same room or shake the hands with a Jew.  You've got to set the table before there's any eating and the guests must ALL come to the table.
> 
> So now Obama has his entire diplomatic staff saying that Israel is refusing to negotiate with Arabs (Palestinians)  at a table where they won't be?
> 
> 
> 
> Some can lap that up.  I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you lap it up Synth *and I don't.*
> 
> And time will indeed tell who is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not drinking from that saucer either mate. That milks bleeding sour.
Click to expand...


That milk*'*s bleeding sour.

*small edit*


----------



## CMike

You are joking?





Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean?  The faux outrage is so out of control, it makes you see things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nsbnews.net/content/406317-president-obama-no-friend-israel-bumbling-comments
> 
> STAN ESCUDERO
> 
> 
> 
> Another butthurt Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> My premise stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of these are opinion pieces.  Well, everyone has an opinion.
> 
> If I list some opinion pieces that claim Jews run the media, or Jews run Hollywood, or Jews want to exterminate Palestinians, will you give them equal weight with fact-based news reporting?
> 
> Where is YOUR fact-based reporting?  Show us how Obama is anti-Israel.
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

I said:


Where is YOUR fact-based reporting?  Show us how Obama is anti-Israel.


I am doubting that I will get an answer.


----------



## Sunni Man

Zionist Jews expect people to buy into their BS 100% with No exceptions.

If you only agree with them 99.99%

Then they will label you anti-semitic and start calling you Hitler.

That's just how they are.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> I said:
> 
> 
> Where is YOUR fact-based reporting?  Show us how Obama is anti-Israel.
> 
> 
> I am doubting that I will get an answer.



See above. Just because you don't see it doesn't mean it isn't there. Others see it while you continue to blindly ask for more proof.  

Leon Panetta, U.S. Defense Secretary, Urges Israel To 'Just Get To The Damned Table'

Israel has already agreed to get to the negotiating table which the Quartet also talk about on numerous occasions, it is the Palestinians who have refused to come to a table, to sit with Jews or shake hands with Jews.

Arab journalists refuse to sit with Jew for Obama interview 

Israel wants to discuss without any preconditions, like a freeze of settlement activity or even any structure to the talks.  Israel is willing to sit with Arabs and shake their hands.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Zionist Jews expect people to buy into their BS 100% with No exceptions.
> 
> If you only agree with them 99.99%
> 
> Then they will label you anti-semitic and start calling you Hitler.
> 
> That's just how they are.



No, you label yourself anti-semitic with these (see below) posts. Then you say you are moderate.  



Sunni Man said:


> I am not anti-semitic at all.
> 
> And actually worry that people will finally get fed up with the Jews and cause them harm.
> 
> History has shown this to be the case over and over;
> 
> as Jews have been killed and driven out of countless countries throughout history.
> 
> My solution to the Jewish problem.
> 
> Would be to round them up world wide and find and island to quarantine them on.
> 
> There are several islands in the world that could easily contain the 13 million Jews that currently reside in various nations and Israel.
> 
> This way the Jews could build the ultimate Hebrew society they have always dreamed of.
> 
> Several gun boats would patrol the waters around the island to prevent any Jews from trying to escape.
> 
> This way the Jews could be protected from harm; and the world could finally have peace and security.
> 
> Thus a  Win = Win for both Jews and Gentiles



Mass moving of an entire people to an island to be kept there by force of arms is genocide.

I wonder how many people would die in this mass move you advocate.


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> Mass moving of an entire people to an island to be kept there by force of arms is genocide.
> 
> I wonder how many people would die in this mass move you advocate.


Quit being so dramatic Ropey.

They would taken by luxury ships to the island.

Where limousines would pick them up at the dock and take them to their newly build homes.


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass moving of an entire people to an island to be kept there by force of arms is genocide.
> 
> I wonder how many people would die in this mass move you advocate.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being so dramatic Ropey.
> 
> They would taken by luxury ships to the island.
> 
> Where limousines would pick them up at the dock and take them to their newly build homes.
Click to expand...


Sunni fishing for reps again from the Ropey haters. Sunni boy is a rep whore


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKDd-f5OyLA]Newt Gingrich: Obama Wrong to Pressure Israel to Negotiate with Hamas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass moving of an entire people to an island to be kept there by force of arms is genocide.
> 
> I wonder how many people would die in this mass move you advocate.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being so dramatic Ropey.
> 
> They would taken by luxury ships to the island.
> 
> Where limousines would pick them up at the dock and take them to their newly build homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sunni fishing for reps again from the Ropey haters. Sunni boy is a rep whore
Click to expand...

LOL, So are you going to play the poor little Ropey victim card now?


----------



## del

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion pieces by butthurt Jews who are mad because this president is not obeying their every wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all the damnned Joos too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said, but certainly what you were dying to hear.
Click to expand...


​


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being so dramatic Ropey.
> 
> They would taken by luxury ships to the island.
> 
> Where limousines would pick them up at the dock and take them to their newly build homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni fishing for reps again from the Ropey haters. Sunni boy is a rep whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, So are you going to play the poor little Ropey victim card now?
Click to expand...


Nah "Poor little Ropey" Not hardly he puts all you haters to same, especially that one time moderator


----------



## CaughtInTheMid

we should now, and should have always, stayed the hell out of the middle east. i can't believe a country of such intelligent people can be so stupid to get in the middle of that mess.

idiots.


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckorXIFk3DQ&feature=player_embedded]Former Netanyahu Chief of Staff Says Israeli Strike on Iran &#39;Imminent&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Jews expect people to buy into their BS 100% with No exceptions.
> 
> If you only agree with them 99.99%
> 
> Then they will label you anti-semitic and start calling you Hitler.
> 
> That's just how they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you label yourself anti-semitic with these (see below) posts. Then you say you are moderate.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not anti-semitic at all.
> 
> And actually worry that people will finally get fed up with the Jews and cause them harm.
> 
> History has shown this to be the case over and over;
> 
> as Jews have been killed and driven out of countless countries throughout history.
> 
> My solution to the Jewish problem.
> 
> Would be to round them up world wide and find and island to quarantine them on.
> 
> There are several islands in the world that could easily contain the 13 million Jews that currently reside in various nations and Israel.
> 
> This way the Jews could build the ultimate Hebrew society they have always dreamed of.
> 
> Several gun boats would patrol the waters around the island to prevent any Jews from trying to escape.
> 
> This way the Jews could be protected from harm; and the world could finally have peace and security.
> 
> Thus a  Win = Win for both Jews and Gentiles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass moving of an entire people to an island to be kept there by force of arms is genocide.
> 
> I wonder how many people would die in this mass move you advocate.
Click to expand...




Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass moving of an entire people to an island to be kept there by force of arms is genocide.
> 
> I wonder how many people would die in this mass move you advocate.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being so dramatic Ropey.
> 
> They would taken by luxury ships to the island.
> 
> Where limousines would pick them up at the dock and take them to their newly build homes.
Click to expand...


No Sunni. You advocate Genocide.


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> No Sunni. You advocate Genocide.


No Ropey. I do not advocate Genocide.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Sunni. You advocate Genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> No Ropey. I do not advocate Genocide.
Click to expand...


Yes Sunni Man, I think you do advocate genocide. Create a thread in the flame zone saying you don't and see the responses.   Maybe I'm wrong.



Sunni Man said:


> I am not anti-semitic at all.
> 
> And actually worry that people will finally get fed up with the Jews and cause them harm.
> 
> History has shown this to be the case over and over;
> 
> as Jews have been killed and driven out of countless countries throughout history.
> 
> My solution to the Jewish problem.
> 
> Would be to round them up world wide and find and island to quarantine them on.
> 
> There are several islands in the world that could easily contain the 13 million Jews that currently reside in various nations and Israel.
> 
> This way the Jews could build the ultimate Hebrew society they have always dreamed of.
> 
> Several gun boats would patrol the waters around the island to prevent any Jews from trying to escape.
> 
> This way the Jews could be protected from harm; and the world could finally have peace and security.
> 
> Thus a  Win = Win for both Jews and Gentiles


----------



## Sunni Man

I fail to see how offering the Chosen People an all expense paid luxury cruse to their own deserted island.

Where that will be picked up and escorted by armed body guards in stretch limo's.

And driven by a chauffer to their new custom built domiciles.

Could be construed as Genocide??


----------



## Ropey

I fail to see how you can think of moving an entire people from the entire world (other than your island) and transporting them entirely to an island to be held by force of arms is anything but genocide.


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> I fail to see how you can think of moving an entire people from the entire world (other than your island) and transporting them entirely to an island to be held by force of arms is anything but genocide.


Just think of it as an extended vacation.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can think of moving an entire people from the entire world (other than your island) and transporting them entirely to an island to be held by force of arms is anything but genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of it as an extended vacation.
Click to expand...


No, I think of it as genocide.


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can think of moving an entire people from the entire world (other than your island) and transporting them entirely to an island to be held by force of arms is anything but genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of it as an extended vacation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I think of it as genocide.
Click to expand...

Well good for you.

I think this subject has about ran it's course.

So I am through talking about it.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of it as an extended vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think of it as genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well good for you.
> 
> I think this subject has about ran it's course.
> 
> So I am through talking about it.
Click to expand...


I'll be posting more.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sunni Man said:


> Zionist Jews expect people to buy into their BS 100% with No exceptions.
> 
> If you only agree with them 99.99%
> 
> Then they will label you anti-semitic and start calling you Hitler.
> 
> That's just how they are.


Well, I don't know about all that, and that's not what I'm arguing.

I'm arguing that posting three opinion pieces as your OP proof that Obama is anti-Israel is not to be taken seriously.

I just have not seen any evidence that President Obama is doing anything differently than Bush, when it comes to Israel.


----------



## Dr Grump

Ropey said:


> Say what you will about President Obama's approach to Israelor of his relationship with American Jewshe sure has mastered the concept of chutzpah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this president wants to make a show of his exquisite diplomatic sensitivityburgers with Medvedev, bows to Abdullah, New Year's greetings to the mullahshe knows how. And when he wants to show his contempt, he knows how, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contempt was again on display Sunday, when Mr. Obama spoke to the Aipac policy conference in Washington. The speech was stocked with the perennial bromides about U.S.-Israeli friendship, which brought an anxious crowd to its feet a few times. As for the rest, it was a thin tissue of falsehoods, rhetorical legerdemain, telling omissions and self-contradictions. Let's count the ways..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president's peace proposal is a formula for war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Obama neglected to mention these points on Sunday, hence the telling omission. But the essence of his proposal is that Israel should cede territory, put itself into a weaker position, and then hope for the best. This doesn't even amount to a land-for-peace formula.
> 
> That's not all. Mr. Obama got some applause Sunday by calling for a "non-militarized" Palestinian state. But how does that square with his comment, presumably applicable to a future Palestine, that "every state has a right to self-defense"? Mr. Obama was also cheered for his references to Israel as a "Jewish state." But why then obfuscate on the question of Palestinian refugees, whose political purpose over 63 years has been to destroy Israel as a Jewish state?
> 
> And then there was that line that "we will hold the Palestinians accountable for their actions and their rhetoric." Applause! But can Mr. Obama offer a single example of having done that as president, except perhaps at the level of a State Department press release?
> 
> What, then, would a pro-Israel president do? He would tell Palestinians that there is no right of return. He would make the reform of the Arab mindset toward Israel the centerpiece of his peace efforts. He would outline hard and specific consequences should Hamas join the government.
> 
> Such a vision could lay the groundwork for peace. What Mr. Obama offered is a formula for war, one that he will pursue in a second term. Assuming, of course, that he gets on e!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's President's background is clear as he has a long association with 'Jew haters'.
> 
> Fact... One of BHO's best friends in Chicago was Rashid Khaliki, former PLO spokesman under Arafat who supported terrorist strikes on Israeli government targets. At a 2003 pro-Palestinian banquet then Illinois State Senator Obama sang Khalid's praises.
> 
> Fact... Obama's Chicago mentor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, called for a boycott of Israel for its 'apartheid' against Palestinians while Obama sat in his pews. Wright even reprinted Hamas terror manifesto against Israel in his church bulletin. Wright, a one time member of the Nation of Islam, gave dozens of Jew-bashing sermons while mentoring Obama.
> 
> Fact... Another close associate of Obama in Chicago is the anti-Semite Louis Farrakhhan.
> 
> So, is Obama anti-Israel? Suffice to say his circle of friends for over twenty years most certainly are anti-Semite.
> 
> And his speech clarified his intent.
Click to expand...


You're a fucking idiot....


----------



## Ropey

Yes, you lap it up Synth and I don't.  It's the Arabs that won't be at a table with Jews and who won't shake hands with Jews, not the other way around which is what Panetta said.




And time will indeed tell who is correct even if I believe that time has already told and that what Panetta said shows the a clear demarcation line between the Bush administration and the Obama one.



Ropey said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will about President Obama's approach to Israelor of his relationship with American Jewshe sure has mastered the concept of chutzpah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president's peace proposal is a formula for war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Obama neglected to mention these points on Sunday, hence the telling omission. But the essence of his proposal is that Israel should cede territory, put itself into a weaker position, and then hope for the best. This doesn't even amount to a land-for-peace formula.
> 
> That's not all. Mr. Obama got some applause Sunday by calling for a "non-militarized" Palestinian state. But how does that square with his comment, presumably applicable to a future Palestine, that "every state has a right to self-defense"? Mr. Obama was also cheered for his references to Israel as a "Jewish state." But why then obfuscate on the question of Palestinian refugees, whose political purpose over 63 years has been to destroy Israel as a Jewish state?
> 
> And then there was that line that "we will hold the Palestinians accountable for their actions and their rhetoric." Applause! But can Mr. Obama offer a single example of having done that as president, except perhaps at the level of a State Department press release?
> 
> What, then, would a pro-Israel president do? He would tell Palestinians that there is no right of return. He would make the reform of the Arab mindset toward Israel the centerpiece of his peace efforts. He would outline hard and specific consequences should Hamas join the government.
> 
> Such a vision could lay the groundwork for peace. What Mr. Obama offered is a formula for war, one that he will pursue in a second term. Assuming, of course, that he gets on e!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's President's background is clear as he has a long association with 'Jew haters'.
> 
> Fact... One of BHO's best friends in Chicago was Rashid Khaliki, former PLO spokesman under Arafat who supported terrorist strikes on Israeli government targets. At a 2003 pro-Palestinian banquet then Illinois State Senator Obama sang Khalid's praises.
> 
> Fact... Obama's Chicago mentor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, called for a boycott of Israel for its 'apartheid' against Palestinians while Obama sat in his pews. Wright even reprinted Hamas terror manifesto against Israel in his church bulletin. Wright, a one time member of the Nation of Islam, gave dozens of Jew-bashing sermons while mentoring Obama.
> 
> Fact... Another close associate of Obama in Chicago is the anti-Semite Louis Farrakhhan.
> 
> So, is Obama anti-Israel? Suffice to say his circle of friends for over twenty years most certainly are anti-Semite.
> 
> And his speech clarified his intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a few months this OP will be a year old and Obama's intent with regards to Israel has become clearer by the month.
> 
> Israel must get to the damned peace table
> 
> Why "Must" they?  There won't be any Arabs at the table. Just their intermediaries because the Arabs refuse to be in the same room or shake the hands with a Jew.  You've got to set the table before there's any eating and the guests must ALL come to the table.
> 
> So now Obama has his entire diplomatic staff saying that Israel is refusing to negotiate with Arabs (Palestinians)  at a table where they won't be?
> 
> 
> 
> Some can lap that up.  I don't.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr Grump

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see how offering the Chosen People an all expense paid luxury cruse to their own deserted island.
> 
> Where that will be picked up and escorted by armed body guards in stretch limo's.
> 
> And driven by a chauffer to their new custom built domiciles.
> 
> Could be construed as Genocide??



It's not genocide. It's just a stupid fucking idea....

If the Jews left Israel it would be back to being an arid wasteland within a generation...


----------



## Ropey

Dr Grump said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how offering the Chosen People an all expense paid luxury cruse to their own deserted island.
> 
> Where that will be picked up and escorted by armed body guards in stretch limo's.
> 
> And driven by a chauffer to their new custom built domiciles.
> 
> Could be construed as Genocide??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not genocide. It's just a stupid fucking idea....*
> 
> If the Jews left Israel it would be back to being an arid wasteland within a generation...
Click to expand...


He's not talking about them leaving.

He's talking about the Jews in the world being rounded up and put on an island and kept there by force of arms.

Is that Genocide?


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said:
> 
> 
> Where is YOUR fact-based reporting?  Show us how Obama is anti-Israel.
> 
> 
> I am doubting that I will get an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See above. Just because you don't see it doesn't mean it isn't there. Others see it while you continue to blindly ask for more proof.
> 
> Leon Panetta, U.S. Defense Secretary, Urges Israel To 'Just Get To The Damned Table'
Click to expand...



*sigh*

*Secretary of State Condoleeza Rice Urges Israel to Divide Jerusalem*


*Rice Urges Israel and Palestinians to Sustain Momentum *



*Rice Urges Israel to Ease Gaza Plight*



I could probably post 10 more.  But that's 3 different news sources, all using the word 'urge'.  because the U.S. has been urging Israel to stop fucking around with this for decades.

But all we ever get is this kind of childish bullshit:



			
				Ropey said:
			
		

> Israel has already agreed to get to the negotiating table which the Quartet also talk about on numerous occasions, it is the Palestinians who have refused to come to a table, to sit with Jews or shake hands with Jews.


You remind me of the North and South Koreans refusing to talk, and cancelling peace meetings because they couldn't agree on the height of the small flags on the negotiating table.




> Arab journalists refuse to sit with Jew for Obama interview


Who gives a shit?





			
				Ropey said:
			
		

> Israel wants to discuss without any preconditions, like a freeze of settlement activity or even any structure to the talks.  Israel is willing to sit with Arabs and shake their hands.




If they truly did, they would be making very public call-outs, shaming them into meetings.  Instead, they whine about the other side.

And the Palestinians do the same damn thing.


----------



## Synthaholic

Jroc said:


> Newt Gingrich: Obama Wrong to Pressure Israel to Negotiate with Hamas - YouTube



Yes, because Gingrich has no ulterior motive.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said:
> 
> Where is YOUR fact-based reporting?  Show us how Obama is anti-Israel.
> 
> I am doubting that I will get an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See above. Just because you don't see it doesn't mean it isn't there. Others see it while you continue to blindly ask for more proof.
> 
> Leon Panetta, U.S. Defense Secretary, Urges Israel To 'Just Get To The Damned Table'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> *Secretary of State Condoleeza Rice Urges Israel to Divide Jerusalem*
> 
> 
> *Rice Urges Israel and Palestinians to Sustain Momentum *
> 
> 
> 
> *Rice Urges Israel to Ease Gaza Plight*
> 
> 
> I could probably post 10 more.  But that's 3 different news sources, all using the word 'urge'.  because the U.S. has been urging Israel to stop fucking around with this for decades.
> 
> But all we ever get is this kind of childish bullshit:
> 
> ​You remind me of the North and South Koreans refusing to talk, and cancelling peace meetings because they couldn't agree on the height of the small flags on the negotiating table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab journalists refuse to sit with Jew for Obama interview
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel wants to discuss without any preconditions, like a freeze of settlement activity or even any structure to the talks.  Israel is willing to sit with Arabs and shake their hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they truly did, they would be making very public call-outs, shaming them into meetings.  Instead, they whine about the other side.
> 
> And the Palestinians do the same damn thing.
Click to expand...


I remind you of the North Koreans?  

Israel is being urged. The Palestinians who refuse to sit at the negotiating table and will not shake hands with a Jew are not being urged. 

During the Bush era both sides were being urged. 

That's a major policy change even if you can't see it. 

Now, you said who gives a shit about Arabs not being willing to be at the negotiating table or shaking hands with Jews.

Why the Jews of course.


----------



## Dr Grump

Ropey said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how offering the Chosen People an all expense paid luxury cruse to their own deserted island.
> 
> Where that will be picked up and escorted by armed body guards in stretch limo's.
> 
> And driven by a chauffer to their new custom built domiciles.
> 
> Could be construed as Genocide??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not genocide. It's just a stupid fucking idea....*
> 
> If the Jews left Israel it would be back to being an arid wasteland within a generation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not talking about them leaving.
> 
> He's talking about the Jews in the world being rounded up and put on an island and kept there by force of arms.
> 
> Is that Genocide?
Click to expand...


No.

gen·o·cide
&#8194; &#8194;/&#712;d&#658;&#603;n&#601;&#716;sa&#618;d/ Show Spelled[jen-uh-sahyd] Show IPA
noun
the deliberate and systematic extermination of a national, racial, political, or cultural group.


----------



## xotoxi

Who the fuck cares!

We should pull out of the Middle East and let them all kill each other.  Then go in and collect the oil.


----------



## Synthaholic

Jroc said:


> Former Netanyahu Chief of Staff Says Israeli Strike on Iran &#39;Imminent&#39; - YouTube


Good!  Let Israel do it's own wet work.  I applauded their hitting the Syrian facility, and I applaud them attacking the Iranian site, but they've got to deal with it, not us!  

They can't drop the bombs, then expect us to sacrifice blood while they sit at home, so as not to "inflame the region".


----------



## Outback

Dr Grump said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not genocide. It's just a stupid fucking idea....*
> 
> If the Jews left Israel it would be back to being an arid wasteland within a generation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not talking about them leaving.
> 
> He's talking about the Jews in the world being rounded up and put on an island and kept there by force of arms.
> 
> Is that Genocide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> gen·o·cide
> &#8194; &#8194;/&#712;d&#658;&#603;n&#601;&#716;sa&#618;d/ Show Spelled[jen-uh-sahyd] Show IPA
> noun
> the deliberate and systematic extermination of a national, racial, political, or cultural group.
Click to expand...


Removing an entire people from the human race by isolation in a mass movement is clearly genocide.



> Article II
> 
> In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:
> 
> (a) Killing members of the group;
> 
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> 
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> 
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> 
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group.



Genocide: Definition and Controversies

I wonder how many of those 14 million people would die in this mass worldwide (except for the island that is) expulsion? Yep, that's genocide.


----------



## Dr Grump

Outback said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not talking about them leaving.
> 
> He's talking about the Jews in the world being rounded up and put on an island and kept there by force of arms.
> 
> Is that Genocide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> gen·o·cide
> &#8194; &#8194;/&#712;d&#658;&#603;n&#601;&#716;sa&#618;d/ Show Spelled[jen-uh-sahyd] Show IPA
> noun
> the deliberate and systematic extermination of a national, racial, political, or cultural group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Removing an entire people from the human race by isolation in a mass movement is clearly genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article II
> 
> In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:
> 
> (a) Killing members of the group;
> 
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> 
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> 
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> 
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genocide: Definition and Controversies
> 
> I wonder how many of those 14 million people would die in this mass worldwide (except for the island that is) expulsion? Yep, that's genocide.
Click to expand...


I took the dictionary definition as opposed to some talking heads deciding what it meant at a convention in 1948. Even then, all five of your 'definitions' don't meet the moronic idea proposed by the idiot Sunni....


----------



## Ropey

Dr Grump said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> gen·o·cide
> &#8194; &#8194;/&#712;d&#658;&#603;n&#601;&#716;sa&#618;d/ Show Spelled[jen-uh-sahyd] Show IPA
> noun
> the deliberate and systematic extermination of a national, racial, political, or cultural group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removing an entire people from the human race by isolation in a mass movement is clearly genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article II
> 
> In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:
> 
> (a) Killing members of the group;
> 
> *(b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;*
> 
> (c) *Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;*
> 
> (d) *Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;*
> 
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genocide: Definition and Controversies
> 
> I wonder how many of those 14 million people would die in this mass worldwide (except for the island that is) expulsion? Yep, that's genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took the dictionary definition as opposed to some talking heads deciding what it meant at a convention in 1948. Even then, all five of your 'definitions' don't meet the moronic idea proposed by the idiot Sunni....
Click to expand...


They are being removed from humanity. Many will die along the way and all are removed from humanity. 

Genocide.

Edit:

These "talking heads"

http://www.ess.uwe.ac.uk/documents/gncnvntn.htm

They penned the term for the first modern era Genocide (Turkey on the Armenians).



> The original of the present Convention shall be deposited in the archives of the United Nations. A certified copy of the Convention shall be transmitted to each Member of the United Nations and to each of the non-member States contemplated in article XI.
> 
> Approved and proposed for signature and ratification or accession by General Assembly resolution 260 A (III) of 9 December 1948
> 
> ENTRY INTO FORCE: 12 January 1951, under the terms of article XIII





> In the present Convention, genocide means *any of the following acts *committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such




http://www.ess.uwe.ac.uk/genocide/genocide.htm


----------



## Dr Grump

Ropey said:


> They are being removed from humanity. Many will die along the way and all are removed from humanity.
> 
> Genocide.



Ok, so now you're adding various conditions to the premise. Would you like to give a full outline? How they are travelling? What they will be eating? Where this island is (the type of climate)? The infrastructure? 

Do they have electricity?


----------



## Ropey

Dr Grump said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are being removed from humanity. Many will die along the way and all are removed from humanity.
> 
> Genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so now you're adding various conditions to the premise. Would you like to give a full outline? How they are travelling? What they will be eating? Where this island is (the type of climate)? The infrastructure?
> 
> Do they have electricity?
Click to expand...


Those details do not matter as the criteria for genocide is met.



> In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, *in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such *



After all, the Jews of the world?    They are a group.  He's talking about herding them all up worldwide.


----------



## Outback

Ropey said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are being removed from humanity. Many will die along the way and all are removed from humanity.
> 
> Genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so now you're adding various conditions to the premise. Would you like to give a full outline? How they are travelling? What they will be eating? Where this island is (the type of climate)? The infrastructure?
> 
> Do they have electricity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those details do not matter as the criteria for genocide is met.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, *in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After all, the Jews of the world?    They are a group.  He's talking about herding them all up worldwide.
Click to expand...


Not a single Jew left to be with humanity.

Yep, you're on the ball mate.


----------



## Jroc

Dr Grump said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are being removed from humanity. Many will die along the way and all are removed from humanity.
> 
> Genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so now you're adding various conditions to the premise. Would you like to give a full outline? How they are travelling? What they will be eating? Where this island is (the type of climate)? The infrastructure?
> 
> Do they have electricity?
Click to expand...



So do you want to spell out the conditions of which you think it would be ok to do such a thing? To think that way says something about you. Maybe you and Sunni Boy can get together and come up with a good plan.


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are being removed from humanity. Many will die along the way and all are removed from humanity.
> 
> Genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so now you're adding various conditions to the premise. Would you like to give a full outline? How they are travelling? What they will be eating? Where this island is (the type of climate)? The infrastructure?
> 
> Do they have electricity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want to spell out the conditions of which you think it would be ok to do such a thing? To think that way says something about you. Maybe you and Sunni Boy can get together and come up with a good plan.
Click to expand...


Nah, he's just arguing with a bit of a different point of view. He thinks Sunni's a dingbat. He's a Grump.


----------



## Dr Grump

Jroc said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are being removed from humanity. Many will die along the way and all are removed from humanity.
> 
> Genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so now you're adding various conditions to the premise. Would you like to give a full outline? How they are travelling? What they will be eating? Where this island is (the type of climate)? The infrastructure?
> 
> Do they have electricity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want to spell out the conditions of which you think it would be ok to do such a thing? To think that way says something about you. Maybe you and Sunni Boy can get together and come up with a good plan.
Click to expand...


You should read the thread before you post....


----------



## Jroc

Dr Grump said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so now you're adding various conditions to the premise. Would you like to give a full outline? How they are travelling? What they will be eating? Where this island is (the type of climate)? The infrastructure?
> 
> Do they have electricity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want to spell out the conditions of which you think it would be ok to do such a thing? To think that way says something about you. Maybe you and Sunni Boy can get together and come up with a good plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should read the thread before you post....
Click to expand...

I read the thread I'm responding to your stupid post. It seems to me you want you to discuss how what Sunni boy proposes might not be as bad as Ropey thinks it is, it seems to me thats a stupid argument on its face. But if you like to discuss such things thats up to you. I dont see the point in it


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want to spell out the conditions of which you think it would be ok to do such a thing? To think that way says something about you. Maybe you and Sunni Boy can get together and come up with a good plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should read the thread before you post....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the thread I'm responding to your stupid post. It seems to me you want you to discuss how what Sunni boy proposes might not be as bad as Ropey thinks it is, it seems to me thats a stupid argument on its face. But if you like to discuss such things thats up to you. I dont see the point in it
Click to expand...


I think he's an Obama supporter with a good deal of distaste for the OP. I can't say as I blame him.  The OP and this thread does not look good for Obama in this last 9 months since I created this OP.

In a few years we will know better and this thread very well will still be here.  I hope I am.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should read the thread before you post....
> 
> 
> 
> I read the thread I'm responding to your stupid post. It seems to me you want you to discuss how what Sunni boy proposes might not be as bad as Ropey thinks it is, it seems to me thats a stupid argument on its face. But if you like to discuss such things thats up to you. I dont see the point in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's an Obama supporter with a good deal of distaste for the OP. I can't say as I blame him.  The OP and this thread does not look good for Obama in this last 9 months since I created this OP.
> 
> In a few years we will know better and this thread very well will still be here.  I hope I am.
Click to expand...


Well I hope we don't have to see what happens with a second term of Obama, which is the main point of the thread in my view. Information for the uninformed, thats a good thing


----------



## del

Ropey said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removing an entire people from the human race by isolation in a mass movement is clearly genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide: Definition and Controversies
> 
> I wonder how many of those 14 million people would die in this mass worldwide (except for the island that is) expulsion? Yep, that's genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the dictionary definition as opposed to some talking heads deciding what it meant at a convention in 1948. Even then, all five of your 'definitions' don't meet the moronic idea proposed by the idiot Sunni....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being removed from humanity. Many will die along the way and all are removed from humanity.
> 
> Genocide.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> These "talking heads"
> 
> Convention on the Punishment and Prevention of the Crime of Genocide
> 
> They penned the term for the first modern era Genocide (Turkey on the Armenians).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original of the present Convention shall be deposited in the archives of the United Nations. A certified copy of the Convention shall be transmitted to each Member of the United Nations and to each of the non-member States contemplated in article XI.
> 
> Approved and proposed for signature and ratification or accession by General Assembly resolution 260 A (III) of 9 December 1948
> 
> ENTRY INTO FORCE: 12 January 1951, under the terms of article XIII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the present Convention, genocide means *any of the following acts *committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Web Genocide Documentation Centre Home Page
Click to expand...


oh, the humanity


----------



## Outback

As if you know anything about humanity.  Bullying old women and men.


----------



## del

Outback said:


> As if you know anything about humanity.  Bullying old women and men.



how long did it take for the doctor to get the umbilical cord from around your neck?

tough break


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> *Report: Obama won't commit to stopping Iran, US and Israel no longer sharing all Iran intelligence *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Newsweek is reporting that with Iran approaching a nuclear weapon, President Obama refuses to commit to Israel that he will go to war to stop Iran, and both Israel and the United States are withholding intelligence information from each other on Iran. Newsweek also reports that while the Mossad tried feeling out Obama on Israel going it alone on Iran, Obama regards his reelection as being at least as important as the other prongs of his equation: handling Israel, keeping Iran from going nuclear and keeping world oil prices in check. *
> 
> Well before he moved into the White House, Barack Obama began talking to Israel about Iran&#8217;s nuclear program, and even then there was mistrust. He met in 2008 with several leading Israelis, including Benjamin Netanyahu&#8212;before Netanyahu was elected prime minister&#8212;and impressed everyone with his determination to stop Iran from going nuclear. Netanyahu liked much of what he heard, according to a source in his inner circle. What troubled him, however, was that Obama didn&#8217;t talk specifically about Israel&#8217;s security.
> 
> Rather, he discussed Iran in the context of a broader non-proliferation policy. &#8220;He showed much command of the issues, even though it was months before he got elected,&#8221; says the Netanyahu source. &#8220;It was clear that he read and internalized things. But when he spoke about Iran and his opposition to the nuclearization of Iran ... the Israeli factor did not play prominently.&#8221;
> That's a very accurate read of Obama, as we will see throughout - and have been seeing for the last five years. Obama could care less about Israel. He does care about nuclear non-proliferation. He wishes to avoid a war at all costs - including (God forbid) the destruction of the State of Israel.
> According to an American official who was involved, [Mossad Director General] Tamir Pardo [who was in Washington recently. CiJ] wanted to take the pulse of the Obama administration and determine what the consequences would be if Israel bombed Iranian nuclear sites over American objections. Pardo raised many questions, according to this source: &#8220;What is our posture on Iran? Are we ready to bomb? Would we [do so later]? What does it mean if [Israel] does it anyway?&#8221; As it is, Israel has stopped sharing a significant amount of information with Washington regarding its own military preparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Matzav: Report: Obama won't commit to stopping Iran, US and Israel no longer sharing all Iran intelligence
Click to expand...


Good post Jroc.


----------



## Dr Grump

Jroc said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want to spell out the conditions of which you think it would be ok to do such a thing? To think that way says something about you. Maybe you and Sunni Boy can get together and come up with a good plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should read the thread before you post....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the thread I'm responding to your stupid post. It seems to me you want you to discuss how what Sunni boy proposes might not be as bad as Ropey thinks it is, it seems to me thats a stupid argument on its face. But if you like to discuss such things thats up to you. I dont see the point in it
Click to expand...


That's not what I'm saying you idiot....And if you don't see the point, STFU....


----------



## Dr Grump

Outback said:


> As if you know anything about humanity.  Bullying old women and men.



You have the wrong poster.....


----------



## del

why should a us president predicate policy on the desires of a foreign state that has proven to be untrustworthy on a criminal scale?


----------



## Ropey




----------



## del

Jonathan Pollard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ropey

Kennan and the art of foreign policy


----------



## del

Lawrence Franklin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ropey

^^ see above


----------



## del

Ben-ami Kadish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ropey

del said:


> Ben-ami Kadish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



OK, so you don't get the delicacies of global foreign policy del. Don't delve too deeply into your own country as all countries have their own intrigues.

Maybe this art is easier.




It also makes a mess that we clean up.


----------



## Synthaholic

del said:


> why should a us president predicate policy on the desires of a foreign state that has proven to be untrustworthy on a criminal scale?



There are a couple of those.


----------



## Ropey

Yes indeed. The House of Saud has a special relationship with the US.  Something to do with all that oil I think.

Still, that doesn't change my view that the US policy regarding Israel is changing.


----------



## Sunni Man

American's are slowly starting to wake up to the fact that Israel is much more of a liability than a friend.


----------



## Outback

del said:


> why should a us president predicate policy on the desires of a foreign state that has proven to be untrustworthy on a criminal scale?





Sunni Man said:


> American's are slowly starting to wake up to the fact that Israel is much more of a liability than a friend.



Yep, Obama is moving in that direction.


----------



## Sunni Man

Pres. Obama is a smooth operator in the political arena.

I predict that between now and the upcoming election. 

He is going to do something that will be definitely pro Israel.

And all of the Hebe's will line up to vote for him.

Besides, they all love to vote Democrat.

Then after Obama win's a second term.

Israel wil be in for a world of hurt.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Pres. Obama is a smooth operator in the political arena.
> 
> *I predict *that between now and the upcoming election.
> 
> He is going to do something that will be definitely pro Israel.
> 
> And all of the Hebe's will line up to vote for him.
> 
> Besides, they all love to vote Democrat.
> 
> Then after Obama win's a second term.
> 
> Israel wil be in for a world of hurt.



We'll see. It's a fight for sure.


----------



## Dr Grump

Israel has nukes...they don't need the US...

That aside, they need to get out of the west bank altogether and Hamas and Hizbollah need to realise that Israel isn't going anywhere.

And the Pals have to get over the right of return. It ain't gonna happen...


----------



## jillian

Dr Grump said:


> Israel has nukes...they don't need the US...
> 
> That aside, they need to get out of the west bank altogether and Hamas and Hizbollah need to realise that Israel isn't going anywhere.
> 
> And the Pals have to get over the right of return. It ain't gonna happen...



the pals could have had the above when arafat was still alive.

and that's exactly how it should resolve.


----------



## Dr Grump

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has nukes...they don't need the US...
> 
> That aside, they need to get out of the west bank altogether and Hamas and Hizbollah need to realise that Israel isn't going anywhere.
> 
> And the Pals have to get over the right of return. It ain't gonna happen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pals could have had the above when arafat was still alive.
> 
> and that's exactly how it should resolve.
Click to expand...


If it ever does....sigh....


----------



## jillian

Dr Grump said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has nukes...they don't need the US...
> 
> That aside, they need to get out of the west bank altogether and Hamas and Hizbollah need to realise that Israel isn't going anywhere.
> 
> And the Pals have to get over the right of return. It ain't gonna happen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pals could have had the above when arafat was still alive.
> 
> and that's exactly how it should resolve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it ever does....sigh....
Click to expand...


you can't have peace when only one side wants it.


----------



## del

Ropey said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben-ami Kadish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you don't get the delicacies of global foreign policy del. Don't delve too deeply into your own country as all countries have their own intrigues.
> 
> Maybe this art is easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also makes a mess that *we* clean up.
Click to expand...


you have a mouse in your pocket, shlomeboi?


----------



## Ropey

del said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben-ami Kadish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you don't get the delicacies of global foreign policy del. Don't delve too deeply into your own country as all countries have their own intrigues.
> 
> Maybe this art is easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also makes a mess that *we* clean up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have a mouse in your pocket, shlomeboi?
Click to expand...


^ Now trolling for trouser trout.


----------



## del

Ropey said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you don't get the delicacies of global foreign policy del. Don't delve too deeply into your own country as all countries have their own intrigues.
> 
> Maybe this art is easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also makes a mess that *we* clean up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have a mouse in your pocket, shlomeboi?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Now trolling for trouser trout.
Click to expand...


i know


----------



## Moonglow

The Jews andArabs have been at each others throats for centuries and before it was muslims it was another culture.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Moonglow said:


> The Jews andArabs have been at each others throats for centuries and before it was muslims it was another culture.



And Christians and Muslims have been at each others' throats for centuries and Hindus and Muslims have been at each others' throats for centuries and Buddhists and Muslims have been at each others' throats for centuries and all this was going on as different brands of Muslims were at each others' throats.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Yes indeed. The House of Saud has a special relationship with the US.  Something to do with all that oil I think.
> 
> Still, that doesn't change my view that the US policy regarding Israel is changing.


At least we are getting something out of that relationship that benefits all Americans.


----------



## Jroc

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. The House of Saud has a special relationship with the US.  Something to do with all that oil I think.
> 
> Still, that doesn't change my view that the US policy regarding Israel is changing.
> 
> 
> 
> At least we are getting something out of that relationship that benefits all Americans.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WlqW6UCeaY]Obama Bows to Saudi King - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

Still waiting to find out how Arab journos refusing to shake hands with some Jewish person means Obama is an anti-Israeli president.


----------



## Synthaholic

Jroc said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. The House of Saud has a special relationship with the US.  Something to do with all that oil I think.
> 
> Still, that doesn't change my view that the US policy regarding Israel is changing.
> 
> 
> 
> At least we are getting something out of that relationship that benefits all Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WlqW6UCeaY]Obama Bows to Saudi King - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

And?


----------



## Jroc

Synthaholic said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least we are getting something out of that relationship that benefits all Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WlqW6UCeaY]Obama Bows to Saudi King - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?
Click to expand...


Presidents don't bow, it shows weakness, Obama is weak or he has sympathies towards the muslims neither is good


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Still waiting to find out how Arab journos refusing to shake hands with some Jewish person means *Obama is an anti-Israeli president*.



Obama is urging the Israeli to sit at a negotiating table where there will be no Palestinians who he is not urging. This is a major change in US policy with regards to Israel. 

Regarding Arabs shaking hands with Jews. It's not some journalist. It's the Arab way.  So, now that Obama is urging the Jews who are willing to sit at the negotiating table and shake hand with the Palestinians who won't be at that table.


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Bows to Saudi King - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presidents don't bow, it shows weakness, Obama is weak or he has sympathies towards the muslims neither is good
Click to expand...


The US fought a war to remove itself from bowing to Matriarchs.  Obama naively bows.


----------



## Synthaholic

Jroc said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Bows to Saudi King - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presidents don't bow, it shows weakness, Obama is weak or he has sympathies towards the muslims neither is good
Click to expand...

You're a moron.  But what else is new?


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to find out how Arab journos refusing to shake hands with some Jewish person means *Obama is an anti-Israeli president*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is urging the Israeli to sit at a negotiating table where there will be no Palestinians who he is not urging. This is a major change in US policy with regards to Israel.
> 
> Regarding Arabs shaking hands with Jews. It's not some journalist. It's the Arab way.  So, now that Obama is urging the Jews who are willing to sit at the negotiating table and shake hand with the Palestinians who won't be at that table.
Click to expand...

Uh-huh.

Still waiting to find out how Arab journos refusing to shake hands with some Jewish person means Obama is an anti-Israeli president.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to find out how Arab journos refusing to shake hands with some Jewish person means *Obama is an anti-Israeli president*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is urging the Israeli to sit at a negotiating table where there will be no Palestinians who he is not urging. This is a major change in US policy with regards to Israel.
> 
> Regarding Arabs shaking hands with Jews. It's not some journalist. It's the Arab way.  So, now that Obama is urging the Jews who are willing to sit at the negotiating table and shake hand with the Palestinians who won't be at that table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh.
> 
> Still waiting to find out how Arab journos refusing to shake hands with some Jewish person means Obama is an anti-Israeli president.
Click to expand...


That's because you are unwilling to see.  You can't see that the administrative policy changes regarding Israel and Obama shows you to be blinded to it at least somewhat.  (imo)


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is urging the Israeli to sit at a negotiating table where there will be no Palestinians who he is not urging. This is a major change in US policy with regards to Israel.
> 
> Regarding Arabs shaking hands with Jews. It's not some journalist. It's the Arab way.  So, now that Obama is urging the Jews who are willing to sit at the negotiating table and shake hand with the Palestinians who won't be at that table.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-huh.
> 
> Still waiting to find out how Arab journos refusing to shake hands with some Jewish person means Obama is an anti-Israeli president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you are unwilling to see.  You can't see that the administrative policy changes regarding Israel and Obama shows you to be blinded to it at least somewhat.  (imo)
Click to expand...

Some Arab journos refuses to shake hands with some Jewish person, so Obama is an anti-Israel president.

Got it.


----------



## Outback

Ropey said:


> Obama is urging the Israeli to sit at a negotiating table where there will be no Palestinians who he is not urging. This is a major change in US policy with regards to Israel.



Yep, that's on the ball mate.  Obama is not showing Israel the same kind of friendship that the US has in the past and fuckers that won't shake my hand or be in the same room as me can kiss my ruby red ass.


----------



## Ropey

President Obama is a worse friend to Israel than Bush and preceding US Administrations clearly show it trending worse.  






The Difference Between Obama's and Bush's Positions on Israel



> The issues in all of the discussions on peace between the Israelis and Palestinians have revolved around three major controversial matters: Jerusalem, with the Palestinians demanding their capital be in that city; demanding a return of all Palestinian refugees and their descendants now numbering 4.5 million to the state of Israel; and the lines of the new state.
> 
> The two pre-Netanyahu prime ministers offered to share the capital of Jerusalem, giving to the Palestinian state that part of East Jerusalem in which Muslims now live, retaining for Israel that part of East Jerusalem in which 250,000 Jews now live and retaining about three percent of the West Bank in which about 300,000 Jews live. And most critical, requiring all Palestinian refugees seeking to return to be resettled in the new state of Palestine. The Palestinian leaders, Yasser Arafat and Mahmoud Abbas, turned down the offers on every occasion. Also, neither Arab leader has been willing to state that they would recognize Israel as a Jewish state -- they having a Muslim state -- if and when an agreement creating two states was entered into.
> 
> *And that is the nub of the disagreement in my opinion. In my opinion, Palestinians and their Arab allies have no intention of ever accepting a Jewish state in their midst. Many in the Muslim world believe that every square inch of Israel belongs to Islam and will someday be theirs; they have no intention of accepting the existence of a Jewish state. At best, they will accept a temporary truce with an entity called Israel which they will whittle away at, later overwhelm and absorb in the future.*
> 
> There are those who will say, how does President Obama's reference to boundaries in his statement of May 19, 2011 differ from that proposed by President Bush. Both referred to the 1967 lines. President Bush added language referring to the facts on the ground, a reference to the 250,000 Jews living in East Jerusalem and 300,000 living on the West Bank. As the Times of January 11, 2008 reported, "By endorsing compensation for refugees, Mr. Bush sided, at least indirectly, with an Israeli view that the return of Palestinians to Israel was unacceptable since it would change the identity of Israel as a Jewish state. Similarly, he endorsed the notion of Israel as 'a homeland for the Jewish people,' and 'Palestine as a homeland for the Palestinian people.'"
> 
> *But even more important than the phrasing is the lack of trust. *Jews and Christian supporters of Israel in the U.S. and the Israeli people and their leaders trusted President Bush with respect to the U.S. commitment to Israel's security and believed they could rely on the U.S. should Israel be once again attacked by the Arab nations. They do not have confidence in President Obama's commitment to Israel's security.
> 
> What should President Obama have said to deal with these fears? He should have first said that Israel will only be called on to negotiate with the Palestine Authority when Hamas, now an equal partner with Fatah in the Palestinian governing authority, agrees to three conditions required by the Quartet. The Quartet, made up of the U.S., European Union, U.N. and Russia, has stated that for Hamas to gain international legitimacy, it must: one, recognize the right of Israel to exist; two, renounce the use of terrorism and violence; and three, accept all prior agreements and obligations, including the roadmap.
> 
> Further, President Obama should have required of the Palestine Authority a public commitment stated in English, Arabic and Hebrew that upon conclusion of peace negotiations and the signing of a peace agreement, the Palestine Authority will state it recognizes Israel as a Jewish state, which it has continually refused to do.
> 
> If President Obama does not change his position, I cannot vote for his reelection. I've already made clear* I won't vote for some crazy who urges we jettison Social Security, Medicare and Medicaid as federal programs. I can stay home.*



More... The Difference Between Obama's and Bush's Positions on Israel

^ A good read.


----------



## jillian

Outback said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is urging the Israeli to sit at a negotiating table where there will be no Palestinians who he is not urging. This is a major change in US policy with regards to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's on the ball mate.  Obama is not showing Israel the same kind of friendship that the US has in the past and fuckers that won't shake my hand or be in the same room as me can kiss my ruby red ass.
Click to expand...


you mean "friendship" like making Israel take SCUD's like daddy bush did?

or "friendship" like pushing for elections in gaza that netted us hamas?

or "friendship" like starting pretend wars of choice that de-stablilized the entire middle east and left iran more powerful than it had right being?

that kind of friendship?


----------



## Moonglow

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presidents don't bow, it shows weakness, Obama is weak or he has sympathies towards the muslims neither is good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US fought a war to remove itself from bowing to Matriarchs.  Obama naively bows.
Click to expand...


when did this occur?


----------



## Ropey

jillian said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is urging the Israeli to sit at a negotiating table where there will be no Palestinians who he is not urging. This is a major change in US policy with regards to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's on the ball mate.  Obama is not showing Israel the same kind of friendship that the US has in the past and fuckers that won't shake my hand or be in the same room as me can kiss my ruby red ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean "friendship" like making Israel take SCUD's like daddy bush did?
> 
> or "friendship" like pushing for elections in gaza that netted us hamas?
> 
> or "friendship" like starting pretend wars of choice that de-stablilized the entire middle east and left iran more powerful than it had right being?
> 
> that kind of friendship?
Click to expand...


No,  the friendship that allows Russia and China to arm Iran, Syria and Lebanon and paid with Iranian embargoed oil imo. 

That's what's Israel is seeing.  I know Jillian, you see different things.  Pretend wars? Iraq was attempting to redraw the US Middle Eastern Oil Hegemony and Iran is attempting to do the same thing.

Just like Russia tried in '73.  Remember?  Pretend wars. Yes, to you maybe so, to me not so much.   I understand. You have a lot invested in Obama and the leftist agenda.  That's your thing.  Israel and the US policy regarding Israel is mine.  

Therefore we will likely just have to agree to disagree since you seem to like what he's doing with regards to Israel and I don't.


----------



## Ropey

Moonglow said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presidents don't bow, it shows weakness, Obama is weak or he has sympathies towards the muslims neither is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US fought a war to remove itself from bowing to Matriarchs.  Obama naively bows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did this occur?
Click to expand...


This is a good place to start your research.

Boston Tea Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's on the ball mate.  Obama is not showing Israel the same kind of friendship that the US has in the past and fuckers that won't shake my hand or be in the same room as me can kiss my ruby red ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean "friendship" like making Israel take SCUD's like daddy bush did?
> 
> or "friendship" like pushing for elections in gaza that netted us hamas?
> 
> or "friendship" like starting pretend wars of choice that de-stablilized the entire middle east and left iran more powerful than it had right being?
> 
> that kind of friendship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,  the friendship that allows Russia and China to arm Iran, Syria and Lebanon and paid with Iranian embargoed oil imo.
> 
> That's what's Israel is seeing.  I know Jillian, you see different things.  Pretend wars? Iraq was attempting to redraw the US Middle Eastern Oil Hegemony and Iran is attempting to do the same thing.
> 
> Just like Russia tried in '73.  Remember?  Pretend wars. Yes, to you maybe so, to me not so much.   I understand. You have a lot invested in Obama and the leftist agenda.  That's your thing.  Israel and the US policy regarding Israel is mine.
> 
> Therefore we will likely just have to agree to disagree since you seem to like what he's doing with regards to Israel and I don't.
Click to expand...

   Juden fight!!


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean "friendship" like making Israel take SCUD's like daddy bush did?
> 
> or "friendship" like pushing for elections in gaza that netted us hamas?
> 
> or "friendship" like starting pretend wars of choice that de-stablilized the entire middle east and left iran more powerful than it had right being?
> 
> that kind of friendship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No,  the friendship that allows Russia and China to arm Iran, Syria and Lebanon and paid with Iranian embargoed oil imo.
> 
> That's what's Israel is seeing.  I know Jillian, you see different things.  Pretend wars? Iraq was attempting to redraw the US Middle Eastern Oil Hegemony and Iran is attempting to do the same thing.
> 
> Just like Russia tried in '73.  Remember?  Pretend wars. Yes, to you maybe so, to me not so much.   I understand. You have a lot invested in Obama and the leftist agenda.  That's your thing.  Israel and the US policy regarding Israel is mine.
> 
> Therefore we will likely just have to agree to disagree since you seem to like what he's doing with regards to Israel and I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Juden fight!!
Click to expand...


We are a part of humanity Sunni Man. We disagree on things as do all other humans.   This is no personal fight.  Jillian is a fine human being. I just disagree with her on certain issues.

You expected a difference?


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> President Obama is a worse friend to Israel than Bush and preceding US Administrations clearly show it trending worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Difference Between Obama's and Bush's Positions on Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor Ed Koch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And that is the nub of the disagreement in my opinion. In my opinion, Palestinians and their Arab allies have no intention of ever accepting a Jewish state in their midst. Many in the Muslim world believe that every square inch of Israel belongs to Islam and will someday be theirs; they have no intention of accepting the existence of a Jewish state. At best, they will accept a temporary truce with an entity called Israel which they will whittle away at, later overwhelm and absorb in the future.*
Click to expand...



So, Obama is an anti-Israel president because it's Ed Koch's opinion that the Arabs will never accept a Jewish state.

Got it.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama is a worse friend to Israel than Bush and preceding US Administrations clearly show it trending worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Difference Between Obama's and Bush's Positions on Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor Ed Koch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And that is the nub of the disagreement in my opinion. In my opinion, Palestinians and their Arab allies have no intention of ever accepting a Jewish state in their midst. Many in the Muslim world believe that every square inch of Israel belongs to Islam and will someday be theirs; they have no intention of accepting the existence of a Jewish state. At best, they will accept a temporary truce with an entity called Israel which they will whittle away at, later overwhelm and absorb in the future.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, Obama is an anti-Israel president because it's Ed Koch's opinion that the Arabs will never accept a Jewish state.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...


It's his opinion. This is my OP opinion thread and if you read through the entire thread you will find the facts I present laid out. You remove it all and center on a single opinion. There are both facts and opinions presented in this thread and which support my premise.

I'm good with that and as time continues I will add facts that either support or debunk my personal opinion that Obama is no friend of Israel.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama is a worse friend to Israel than Bush and preceding US Administrations clearly show it trending worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Difference Between Obama's and Bush's Positions on Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Obama is an anti-Israel president because it's Ed Koch's opinion that the Arabs will never accept a Jewish state.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's his opinion. This is my OP opinion thread and if you read through the entire thread you will find the facts I present laid out. You remove it all and center on a single opinion. There are both facts and opinions presented in this thread and which support my premise.
> 
> I'm good with that and as time continues I will add facts that either support or debunk my personal opinion that Obama is no friend of Israel.
Click to expand...

Is he anti-Israel because he is better friends with the Arab countries, or is he anti-Israel because of his direct actions relating to Israel?


----------



## Jroc

jillian said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is urging the Israeli to sit at a negotiating table where there will be no Palestinians who he is not urging. This is a major change in US policy with regards to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's on the ball mate.  Obama is not showing Israel the same kind of friendship that the US has in the past and fuckers that won't shake my hand or be in the same room as me can kiss my ruby red ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean "friendship" like making Israel take SCUD's like daddy bush did?
> 
> or "friendship" like pushing for elections in gaza that netted us hamas?
> 
> or "friendship" like starting pretend wars of choice that de-stablilized the entire middle east and left iran more powerful than it had right being?
> 
> that kind of friendship?
Click to expand...


You come back with that all the time; does it change the reality of what Israel faces today? Ask Israelis who they think their friends are Jillian. the choice we have today are Obama or any of the three very *pro-Israel Republicans* Bush isn't running. You see what is happening, yet you have no comment on what is happening* now *on the ground Iran, Syria, Egypt ,Turkey you have no comment?


----------



## Jroc

*Obama Puts Israel on Ice*









> The Obama administration is putting another full-court press on Israel. First it was &#8220;settlements&#8221;&#8212;not to build a single home for a Jew in Judea, Samaria, or parts of Jerusalem. Now it&#8217;s even graver&#8212;not to defend itself against a growing existential threat.
> 
> The pressure is both public and behind the scenes. On Sunday, Joint Chiefs of Staff chairman Gen. Martin Dempsey told CNN: &#8220;It&#8217;s not prudent at this point to decide to attack Iran. A strike at this time would be destabilizing and wouldn&#8217;t achieve their [Israel&#8217;s] long-term objectives&#8230;.&#8221;
> 
> On Monday&#8212;what fortuitous timing&#8212;the New York Times reported that Israel was incapable of such a strike anyway because &#8220;its pilots would have to fly more than 1,000 miles across unfriendly airspace, refuel in the air en route, fight off Iran&#8217;s air defenses, attack multiple underground sites simultaneously&#8212;and use at least 100 planes.&#8221; The Times quoted various U.S. defense analysts who support that assessment.
> 
> Meanwhile National Security Adviser Tom Donilon has been the latest in a series of top U.S. officials to come to Israel and tell its leaders behind closed doors that they should trust in the god of sanctions. Israel Hayom reports that in an exchange between Donilon and Israel&#8217;s defense minister Ehud Barak and chief of staff Lt. Gen. Benny Gantz, &#8220;Israel&#8230;demanded that the U.S. challenge Iran to immediately put an end to its nuclear program.&#8221; The U.S.&#8212;not surprisingly&#8212;responded by &#8220;urg[ing] Israel to allow sanctions against Iran to do the job and cease planning for a military strike.&#8221;
> 
> And the confrontation is set to continue. Next in line to visit Israel is U.S. national director of intelligence James Clapper on Thursday. Meanwhile Donilon has invited Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu to come to the U.S. and meet with President Obama on March 5.
> 
> The U.S., in other words, sees stopping Israel as very serious, top-priority business. As the Wall Street Journal asks: &#8220;Is the Obama Administration more concerned that Iran may get a nuclear weapon, or that Israel may use military force to prevent Iran from doing so?&#8221;
> 
> But is the administration right? Would an Israeli strike on Iran be futile and fail to achieve its objectives? Can the sanctions be counted on instead?
> 
> As David P. Goldman reports, last week German security expert Hans Rühe&#8212;head of the German Defense Ministry&#8217;s planning department between 1982-1988&#8212;offered in Die Welt a diametrically different view of Israel&#8217;s capacity to hit Iran. Rühe, says Goldman, calling him &#8220;one of the toughest and most perspicacious analysts&#8221; of the Cold War period, is &#8220;highly confident that Israel could knock out Iran&#8217;s nuclear program for a decade or more with about 25 of its 87 F-15 fighter-bombers and a smaller number of its F-16s





http://frontpagemag.com/2012/02/22/obama-puts-israel-on-ice/


----------



## Jroc

> *Israel Builds, Obama Administration Squirms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This week Israel&#8217;s Civil Administration approved a plan to build 500 housing units in the West Bank community of Shiloh. U.S. State Department spokesman Mark Toner complained like clockwork that such building is not &#8220;constructive.&#8221;
> 
> In so doing, he was following a U.S. practice of frequently publicly criticizing its ally Israel. No other U.S. ally gets this treatment; when was the last time you heard Washington publicly take Britain, Germany, or Japan to task? And this in a week when the U.S. is already heavily pressuring Israel both publicly and behind the scenes not to defend itself against a growing existential threat from Iran.
> 
> But is Toner right about the Israeli building plans not being &#8220;constructive&#8221;? In a world where there are mounting crises in Iran, Iraq, Syria, and Egypt, severe human rights abuses in America&#8217;s trading partner China, and so on, are housing units in Shiloh what Washington should fret about? In fact, these building plans not only pose no problem for the U.S. but are constructive, for several reasons.
> 
> 1. They give people in Shiloh places to live. It&#8217;s natural for a community&#8212;especially a very life-affirming one like Shiloh, where people make a point of having children&#8212;to grow. One has to have a very crabbed perspective to want a place like Shiloh to freeze in place, so that parents can&#8217;t provide homes for their kids, no one can move in from outside the community, and so on. It&#8217;s a throwback to the early days of the Obama administration, when Secretary of State Hillary Clinton thundered against &#8220;natural growth&#8221; in such Israeli communities. Isn&#8217;t this supposed to be an election year, with the Obama administration cooling it toward Israel and wooing Jewish votes?
> 
> 2. Shiloh is a modern-day iteration of the ancient biblical city of the same name, the center of Israelite religious and political life for about three hundred years before Jerusalem took that honor. Having a modern-day Jewish community there is a renewal and revitalization of one of the ancient roots of Western civilization.
> 
> Of course, many contemporary Western people no longer have the faintest idea or give a hoot what Shiloh was. This is particularly true in heavily secularized Western Europe, with its catastrophically low fertility rates and burgeoning Muslim presence. Can the United States and Israel&#8212;which still care enough about Western civilization to fight for it&#8212;afford this kind of contempt for its roots? Since taking office in 2009




Israel Builds, Obama Administration Squirms | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Katzndogz

obama tells Israel not to defend themselves.  obama tells our military in Afghanistan not to defend themselves.

obama has a problem with self defense.


----------



## Jroc

Katzndogz said:


> obama tells Israel not to defend themselves.  obama tells our military in Afghanistan not to defend themselves.
> 
> obama has a problem with self defense.



Obama has a problem with sucking up to our eneimies...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVoVUQjkwHg&feature=related]President Obama&#39;s Nowruz message to Iranian people (full version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgpP7cLLJqk&feature=related]The clock is ticking for Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz

Jroc said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama tells Israel not to defend themselves.  obama tells our military in Afghanistan not to defend themselves.
> 
> obama has a problem with self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has a problem with sucking up to our eneimies...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVoVUQjkwHg&feature=related]President Obama's Nowruz message to Iranian people (full version) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


The enemy of his enemy is his friend.


----------



## Ropey

Oh, he most certainly understands Islam.


----------



## Sunni Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxeY6bq7lY0]The mistake of an Israeli attack on Iran - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Katzndogz said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama tells Israel not to defend themselves.  obama tells our military in Afghanistan not to defend themselves.
> 
> obama has a problem with self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has a problem with sucking up to our eneimies...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVoVUQjkwHg&feature=related]President Obama's Nowruz message to Iranian people (full version) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The enemy of his enemy is his friend.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> The mistake of an Israeli attack on Iran - YouTube



I guess we should take advice from a failed NSA who is partly responsible for the current Iranian Regime?


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mistake of an Israeli attack on Iran - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we should take advice from a failed NSA who is partly responsible for the current Iranian Regime?
Click to expand...

He has more experience dealing with the Iranians than just about any U.S. government official.

And definitely more than anyone in the current administration.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mistake of an Israeli attack on Iran - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we should take advice from a failed NSA who is partly responsible for the current Iranian Regime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has more experience dealing with the Iranians than just about any U.S. government official.
> 
> And definitely more than anyone in the current administration.
Click to expand...


Thirty some years ago he had a few years experience dealing with the previous regime and he screwed that up.  He has no experience dealing with the current Iranian regime.


----------



## Jroc

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wbH5KVPrPo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wbH5KVPrPo[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> Daylight: The Story of Obama and Israel - YouTube


After watching this video.

It's obvious that Pres. Obama's policies are totally geared towards Peace in the Middle East.

And that everyone needs to support his run for a second term.


----------



## Ropey

He'll get to the US when he's ready.


----------



## mskafka

So predictable.  There is only ONE side to a story, ALWAYS.  And if we dare question or suggest that maybe there are two sides, then we are evil.  

So we must remain forever hypnotized; or deceive by giving the appearance of such. 

Those are the rules.


----------



## Jroc

> *Ayatollah welcomes Obama&#8217;s comments warning against &#8216;casual&#8217; war*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEHRAN &#8212; Iran&#8217;s supreme leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei on Thursday welcomed comments by U.S. President Barack Obama damping down talk of war against Tehran over its controversial nuclear drive.
> 
> &#8220;This talk is good talk and shows an exit from illusion,&#8221; Khamenei&#8217;s website quoted the leader as telling clerics from the Assembly of Experts, the 86-member body which selects the supreme leader, supervises his activities and can dismiss him.
> 
> Obama on Tuesday said that Iran&#8217;s nuclear program was not an immediate threat, arguing a &#8220;window&#8221; for diplomacy could forestall an Iranian bomb, while slamming Republican candidates for their hawkish statements demanding military action against the Islamic republic.


Iran: Ayatollah Ali Khamenei welcomes Barack Obama's comments against 'casual' war | News | National Post


----------



## Jroc

Obama is making it more difficult for Israel by negotiating with the Mullahs. How can Israel strike if Obama is negotiating? 



> *Obama vs. Israel: Priority No. 1? Stop Israel
> 
> the Obama administration has acquiesced to yet another round of talks with the Iranian mullahs*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Obama administration acquiesced to yet another round of talks with the mullahs.
> 
> This, 14 months after the last group-of-six negotiations collapsed in Istanbul because of blatant Iranian stalling and unseriousness. Nonetheless, the new negotiations will be both without precondition and preceded by yet more talks to decide such trivialities as venue.
> 
> These negotiations don&#8217;t just gain time for a nuclear program about whose military intent the IAEA is issuing alarming warnings. They make it extremely difficult for Israel to do anything about it (while it still can), lest Israel be universally condemned for having aborted a diplomatic solution.







> This re-engagement comes immediately after Obama&#8217;s campaign-year posturing about Iran&#8217;s nukes. Sunday in front of AIPAC, he warned that &#8220;Iran&#8217;s leaders should have no doubt about the resolve of the United States.&#8221; This just two days after he&#8217;d said (to The Atlantic) of possible US military action, &#8220;I don&#8217;t bluff.&#8221; Yet on Tuesday he returns to the very engagement policy that he admits had previously failed






> *So what is Obama&#8217;s real objective? &#8220;We&#8217;re trying to make the decision to attack as hard as possible for Israel,&#8221; an administration official told The Washington Post in the most revealing White House admission since &#8220;leading from behind*.&#8221;




Obama vs. Israel: Priority No. 1? Sto... JPost - Opinion - Op-Eds


----------



## del

yes, american policy should always take a back seat.


----------



## Sunni Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrQDnqtS2gQ]Ex Mossad chief: Pre-emptive attack on Iran would be the stupidest thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Obama is an anti-Israel president because it's Ed Koch's opinion that the Arabs will never accept a Jewish state.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's his opinion. This is my OP opinion thread and if you read through the entire thread you will find the facts I present laid out. You remove it all and center on a single opinion. There are both facts and opinions presented in this thread and which support my premise.
> 
> I'm good with that and as time continues I will add facts that either support or debunk my personal opinion that Obama is no friend of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he anti-Israel because he is better friends with the Arab countries, or is he anti-Israel because of his direct actions relating to Israel?
Click to expand...

*bump* for Irving.


----------



## ekrem

Jroc said:


> *Obama Puts Israel on Ice*



Need a tissue ?


----------



## ekrem

jillian said:


> you mean "friendship" like making Israel take SCUD's like daddy bush did?
> 
> or "friendship" like pushing for elections in gaza that netted us hamas?
> 
> or "friendship" like starting pretend wars of choice that de-stablilized the entire middle east and left iran more powerful than it had right being?
> 
> that kind of friendship?



As long as you don't pay your own bills, you do as you're told.
Even if it is the Kenyan crypto-Muslim with the false birth-certificate who tells you what to do.

You don't like it, you learn to stand on your own feet...


----------



## Jroc

> *Obama Adviser Wants Syrian &#8216;Resistance&#8217; to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As reported on Jihad Watch this week, an adviser to President Obama has tweeted a criticism of President Bashar Assad of Syria for not being able to mount enough &#8220;resistance&#8221; to Israel. In the Arab and Middle Eastern context resistance is, of course, a codeword for terrorism and war.
> 
> The adviser is Dalia Mogahed. Yet another example of the strange company Obama has kept and continues to keep, he appointed her to serve on the White House Office of Faith-Based and Neighborhood Partnerships. On March 10 she tweeted on her Twitter account:
> 
> To those siding w/Assad: he cannot deliver stability, protection of minorities, *or resistance to Israel.* He is a killer w/o legitimacy


.

Obama Adviser Wants Syrian &#8216;Resistance&#8217; to Israel | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## freedombecki

PoliticalChic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will about President Obama's approach to Israelor of his relationship with American Jewshe sure has mastered the concept of chutzpah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president's peace proposal is a formula for war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Obama neglected to mention these points on Sunday, hence the telling omission. But the essence of his proposal is that Israel should cede territory, put itself into a weaker position, and then hope for the best. This doesn't even amount to a land-for-peace formula.
> 
> That's not all. Mr. Obama got some applause Sunday by calling for a "non-militarized" Palestinian state. But how does that square with his comment, presumably applicable to a future Palestine, that "every state has a right to self-defense"? Mr. Obama was also cheered for his references to Israel as a "Jewish state." But why then obfuscate on the question of Palestinian refugees, whose political purpose over 63 years has been to destroy Israel as a Jewish state?
> 
> And then there was that line that "we will hold the Palestinians accountable for their actions and their rhetoric." Applause! But can Mr. Obama offer a single example of having done that as president, except perhaps at the level of a State Department press release?
> 
> What, then, would a pro-Israel president do? He would tell Palestinians that there is no right of return. He would make the reform of the Arab mindset toward Israel the centerpiece of his peace efforts. He would outline hard and specific consequences should Hamas join the government.
> 
> Such a vision could lay the groundwork for peace. What Mr. Obama offered is a formula for war, one that he will pursue in a second term. Assuming, of course, that he gets on e!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America's President's background is clear as he has a long association with 'Jew haters'.
> 
> Fact... One of BHO's best friends in Chicago was Rashid Khaliki, former PLO spokesman under Arafat who supported terrorist strikes on Israeli government targets. At a 2003 pro-Palestinian banquet then Illinois State Senator Obama sang Khalid's praises.
> 
> Fact... Obama's Chicago mentor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, called for a boycott of Israel for its 'apartheid' against Palestinians while Obama sat in his pews. Wright even reprinted Hamas terror manifesto against Israel in his church bulletin. Wright, a one time member of the Nation of Islam, gave dozens of Jew-bashing sermons while mentoring Obama.
> 
> Fact... Another close associate of Obama in Chicago is the anti-Semite Louis Farrakhhan.
> 
> So, is Obama anti-Israel? Suffice to say his circle of friends for over twenty years most certainly are anti-Semite.
> 
> And his speech clarified his intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> October 14, 2008
> Posted: 1:35 am
> October 14, 2008
> 
> EVIAN, FRANCE
> 
> PREPARE for a new America: That's the message that the Rev. Jesse Jackson conveyed to participants in the first World Policy Forum, held at this French lakeside resort last week.
> 
> He promised "fundamental changes" in US foreign policy - saying America must "heal wounds" it has caused to other nations, revive its alliances and apologize for the "arrogance of the Bush administration."
> 
> The most important change would occur in the Middle East, where "decades of putting Israel's interests first" would end.
> 
> *Jackson believes that, although "Zionists who have controlled American policy for decades" remain strong, they'll lose a great deal of their clout when Barack Obama enters the White House. *
> IF Obama is Elected will Israel not be one of our Closest allies any longer? Will the Radical Middle East Countries feel like they can "Push Israel into the sea"? And will Obama Let them as President of the United States if elected?
> 
> How can so many Jewish folks have ignored this?
Click to expand...

Topol knew why...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DelH07vg1Ic]Tradition - Fiddler on the Roof Film Pt. 1 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Ropey

freedombecki said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president's peace proposal is a formula for war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's President's background is clear as he has a long association with 'Jew haters'.
> 
> Fact... One of BHO's best friends in Chicago was Rashid Khaliki, former PLO spokesman under Arafat who supported terrorist strikes on Israeli government targets. At a 2003 pro-Palestinian banquet then Illinois State Senator Obama sang Khalid's praises.
> 
> Fact... Obama's Chicago mentor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, called for a boycott of Israel for its 'apartheid' against Palestinians while Obama sat in his pews. Wright even reprinted Hamas terror manifesto against Israel in his church bulletin. Wright, a one time member of the Nation of Islam, gave dozens of Jew-bashing sermons while mentoring Obama.
> 
> Fact... Another close associate of Obama in Chicago is the anti-Semite Louis Farrakhhan.
> 
> So, is Obama anti-Israel? Suffice to say his circle of friends for over twenty years most certainly are anti-Semite.
> 
> And his speech clarified his intent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 14, 2008
> Posted: 1:35 am
> October 14, 2008
> 
> EVIAN, FRANCE
> 
> PREPARE for a new America: That's the message that the Rev. Jesse Jackson conveyed to participants in the first World Policy Forum, held at this French lakeside resort last week.
> 
> He promised "fundamental changes" in US foreign policy - saying America must "heal wounds" it has caused to other nations, revive its alliances and apologize for the "arrogance of the Bush administration."
> 
> The most important change would occur in the Middle East, where "decades of putting Israel's interests first" would end.
> 
> *Jackson believes that, although "Zionists who have controlled American policy for decades" remain strong, they'll lose a great deal of their clout when Barack Obama enters the White House. *
> IF Obama is Elected will Israel not be one of our Closest allies any longer? Will the Radical Middle East Countries feel like they can "Push Israel into the sea"? And will Obama Let them as President of the United States if elected?
> 
> How can so many Jewish folks have ignored this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Topol knew why...*
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DelH07vg1Ic]Tradition - Fiddler on the Roof Film Pt. 1 - YouTube[/ame]​
Click to expand...


Not only Topol...


----------



## JStone

ekrem said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean "friendship" like making Israel take SCUD's like daddy bush did?
> 
> or "friendship" like pushing for elections in gaza that netted us hamas?
> 
> or "friendship" like starting pretend wars of choice that de-stablilized the entire middle east and left iran more powerful than it had right being?
> 
> that kind of friendship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't pay your own bills, you do as you're told.
> Even if it is the Kenyan crypto-Muslim with the false birth-certificate who tells you what to do.
> 
> You don't like it, you learn to stand on your own feet...
Click to expand...


Muslimes are known mostly for jihad rather than high IQs as your post reflects.  

Israel has no bills to pay.  Israel has a $200 billion GDP and the 40th largest economy in the world.  Israel's per capita income is twice that of Turkey.

Israelis buy upwards of $15 billion/year in American products, making Israel one of the largest US export markets...

Office of the United States Trade Representative...


> U.S. goods exports [to Israel] in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.
> 
> Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative



Now, go back to committing jihad which is the only thing muslimes excel at.


----------



## Annie

Obama is anti-Israel, pro-Muslim. There is little quibble on that from anyone who has listened to him.


----------



## Jroc

> *Bolton accuses administration of leaking story on Israeli planning along Iran border*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former U.S. diplomat John Bolton alleged Thursday that the Obama administration leaked a story about covert Israeli activity in order to foil potential plans by the country to attack Iran's nuclear program.
> 
> Bolton, who served as U.S. ambassador to the United Nations in the George W. Bush administration, was responding to an article in Foreign Policy magazine that quoted government sources claiming Israel had been granted access to airfields in Azerbaijan -- along Iran's northern border.
> 
> The article did not state exactly what the Israelis' intentions were, but it suggested it could point to a possible strike on Iran.
> 
> "I think this leak today is part of the administration's campaign against an Israeli attack," Bolton claimed on Fox News.
> 
> The White House did not respond to Bolton's claims Thursday.
> 
> Bolton, a Fox News contributor, noted that a strike launched from Azerbaijan would be much easier for the Israelis than a strike launched from their own country




Read more: Bolton Accuses Administration Of Leaking Story On Israeli Planning Along Iran Border | Fox News


----------



## Sunni Man

Annie said:


> Obama is anti-Israel, pro-Muslim. There is little quibble on that from anyone who has listened to him.


I see no problem with Obama's position on these two issues.


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> *Bolton accuses administration of leaking story on Israeli planning along Iran border*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former U.S. diplomat John Bolton alleged Thursday that the Obama administration leaked a story about covert Israeli activity in order to foil potential plans by the country to attack Iran's nuclear program.
> 
> Bolton, who served as U.S. ambassador to the United Nations in the George W. Bush administration, was responding to an article in Foreign Policy magazine that quoted government sources claiming Israel had been granted access to airfields in Azerbaijan -- along Iran's northern border.
> 
> The article did not state exactly what the Israelis' intentions were, but it suggested it could point to a possible strike on Iran.
> 
> "I think this leak today is part of the administration's campaign against an Israeli attack," Bolton claimed on Fox News.
> 
> The White House did not respond to Bolton's claims Thursday.
> 
> Bolton, a Fox News contributor, noted that a strike launched from Azerbaijan would be much easier for the Israelis than a strike launched from their own country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Bolton Accuses Administration Of Leaking Story On Israeli Planning Along Iran Border | Fox News
Click to expand...


Bolton always was a no games speaker.   A good man.


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is anti-Israel, pro-Muslim. There is little quibble on that from anyone who has listened to him.
> 
> 
> 
> I see no problem with Obama's position on these two issues.
Click to expand...


Your Jew Envy is showing, muslime loser.   You pray 50 times a day to your allah but your allah wills the Jew to be successful and the muslime to be a total fucking loser 

Sucker. 

*Investor's Business Daily: How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In The Dark* 


> Israel, a New Jersey-sized nation of 7.5 million people (1.7 million of whom are Arab) filed 7,082 international patents in the five years ending in 2007. By contrast, 28 majority-Muslim nations with almost 1.2 billion people &#8212; 155 times the population of Israel &#8212; were granted 2,071 patents in the same period. Narrowing the comparison to the 17 Muslim nations of the Middle East from Morocco to Iran and down the Arabian Peninsula, the 409 million people in that region generated 680 patents in five years.
> This means that the Arab and Iranian world produced about one patent per year for every 3 million people, compared with Israel's output of one annual patent for every 5,295 people, an Israeli rate some 568 times that of Israel's neighbors and sometime enemies.
> 
> The awarding of Nobel Prizes in the quantitative areas of chemistry, economics and physics shows a similar disparity, with five Israeli winners compared with one French Algerian (a Jew who earned the prize for work done in France) and an Egyptian-American (for work done at Caltech in California).
> 
> But wealth isn't the sole explanation for this disparity in intellectual innovation. Saudi Arabia enjoyed a per capita income of $24,200 in 2010. Yet the Kingdom averages an anemic 37 patents per year compared with Israel's 1,416 per year &#8212; and there are 3 1/2 times more Saudis than Israelis, meaning that Israel's per capita output of intellectual property is 132 times greater than Saudi Arabia's.
> 
> The telltale signs of Israel's economic rise can be seen in the Tel Aviv skyline and the new office complexes around Jerusalem. International giant Teva Pharmaceutical Industries Ltd. was founded in 1901 by three pharmacists in Jerusalem. Today it employs 40,000 around the world. Teva has a market cap of $44.2 billion &#8212; the most highly valued company based in Israel and the ninth-largest firm traded on the Nasdaq
> 
> A few miles from Teva's gleaming office campus west of the Old City sits the former national mint building for the British Mandate. Built in 1937, this renovated building, along with the old Ottoman Empire railway warehouses next to it, houses the JVP Media Quarter and 300 entrepreneurs.
> 
> The complex hosts Israel's leading venture capital firm, Jerusalem Venture Partners, as well as 35 startups and a performing arts center for good measure. JVP, which has helped launch 70 companies since 1993, has more than $820 million under management with seven active venture capital funds.
> 
> The Media Quarter concept was created in 2002 when JVP founder Erel Margalit wanted to create a media-focused incubator that combined technology, culture, art and business. JVP has shepherded 18 initial public offerings, mergers and acquisitions, including some of the largest Israel-based companies: Qlik Technologies, Netro Corp., Chromatis Networks, Precise Software, Cogent Communications.
> 
> Less than 300 miles separate the purposeful creative buzz in the JVP Media Quarter from the restive streets of Cairo, where the Muslim Brotherhood tells Egypt's unemployed that their plight is the fault of corrupt capitalists and Jews. It doesn't take a Nobel Prize-winning economist to figure out where these two economies are going.
> 
> How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In Dark - Investors.com


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bolton accuses administration of leaking story on Israeli planning along Iran border*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former U.S. diplomat John Bolton alleged Thursday that the Obama administration leaked a story about covert Israeli activity in order to foil potential plans by the country to attack Iran's nuclear program.
> 
> Bolton, who served as U.S. ambassador to the United Nations in the George W. Bush administration, was responding to an article in Foreign Policy magazine that quoted government sources claiming Israel had been granted access to airfields in Azerbaijan -- along Iran's northern border.
> 
> The article did not state exactly what the Israelis' intentions were, but it suggested it could point to a possible strike on Iran.
> 
> "I think this leak today is part of the administration's campaign against an Israeli attack," Bolton claimed on Fox News.
> 
> The White House did not respond to Bolton's claims Thursday.
> 
> Bolton, a Fox News contributor, noted that a strike launched from Azerbaijan would be much easier for the Israelis than a strike launched from their own country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Bolton Accuses Administration Of Leaking Story On Israeli Planning Along Iran Border | Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bolton always was a no games speaker.   A good man.
Click to expand...


Indeed.... if Romney can wins, he should be Secretary of State or at least NSA.


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Bolton Accuses Administration Of Leaking Story On Israeli Planning Along Iran Border | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton always was a no games speaker.   A good man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.... if Romney can wins, he should be Secretary of State or at least NSA.
Click to expand...


He's already been an undersecretary of state and UN Ambassador so he's got an impressive understanding of foreign policy and the poor working order of the UN.


----------



## Jroc

> *Israelis Suspect Obama Media Leaks to Prevent Strike on Iran*
> ABC News &#8211; Thu, Mar 29, 2012..
> 
> JERUSALEM - Two reports today about Iran's nuclear program and the possibility of an Israeli military strike have analysts in Israel accusing the Obama administration leaking information to pressure Israel not to bomb Iran and for Iran to reach a compromise in upcoming nuclear talks.
> 
> The first report in Foreign Policy quotes anonymous American officials saying that Israel has been given access to airbases by Iran's northern neighbor Azerbaijan from which Israel could launch air strikes or at least drones and search and rescue aircraft.
> 
> The second report from Bloomberg, based on a leaked congressional report, said that Iran's nuclear facilities are so dispersed that it is "unclear what the ultimate effect of a strike would be&#8230;" A strike could delay Iran as little as six months, a former official told the researchers.
> 
> "It seems like a big campaign to prevent Israel from attacking," analyst Yoel Guzansky at the Institute for National Security Studies told ABC News. "I think the [Obama] administration is really worried Jerusalem will attack and attack soon. They're trying hard to prevent it in so many ways."
> 
> The Foreign Policy report by Mark Perry quotes an intelligence officer saying, "We're watching what Iran does closely&#8230;But we're now watching what Israel is doing in Azerbaijan. And we're not happy about it."
> 
> If true, the deal with Azerbaijan "totally changes the whole picture," says Guzansky, making it far easier for Israel to strike faster and harder, rather than having to fly 2,200 miles to Iran and back over Iraqi airspace.




Israelis Suspect Obama Media Leaks to Prevent Strike on Iran - Yahoo! News


----------



## Jroc

> *Former Marine Strike Planner on Obama's Azerbaijan Leak: "Start viewing this administration as an existential threat to Israel"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This leak destroyed any capability of a surprise attack by Israel using these bases. And it came from Obama administration officials.*
> 
> "Bill", a former Marine Corps strike planner, weighed in on the implications of this leak Friday I just want to comment on this revelation by the State Department regarding this Israel-Azerbaijan connection. A few years ago, I was writing an article and studying how Israel might go about attacking Iran with the assets we knew they had...
> 
> I've got experience as a Marine F-4 Phantom Radar Interceptor Officer. I've planned strike missions. I've got a thousand hours in the Phantom. So I'm familiar with the problems strike planners have in attacking a target or multiple targets like Iran. And as I looked at the map, I thought: 'Boy, oh, boy, if the Israelis had an alliance with Azerbaijan, that would be the perfect place to launch a strike.
> 
> They've got this beautiful, 10,000-foot concrete runway in Baku. You take off, you come right out over the Caspian Sea. The pilots flip on their radar altimeters, drop down 25-feet off the deck, and they just race in a straight line.
> 
> They pop up over some hills, and they're in Tehran before the Iranians even know what hit them. They could then go hit the other targets. It reduces the distance for this strike by, oh, six, seven hundred miles. It might alleviate the need for tankers. Or, if they do need tanker support, you could put them over the Caspian Sea...





> Now the Iranians can start bullying the Azerbaijanis. They can send a diplomat up to Baku and say, basically, 'if any Israeli plane hits us from the north, when we get our nuke, we are going to test it on Baku. Of course that will all happen behind the scenes, but the threat will be made.
> 
> Now, I want you to consider this: there are many ways to attack Iran. You can go for the nuke sites. Or you can go for a decapitation strike. A decapitation strike is a much easier operation if you're coming from Azerbaijan.
> 
> Think of it this way: every once in a while, the Iranians have a little get-together. They bring all of the Mullahs together in one place... Why not? They'd be doing us and the world a tremendous favor if they did that.
> 
> And it's not going to happen now.
> 
> I can guarantee that all of those new Soviet anti-aircraft missiles that the Iranians bought are all going up north now, pointed and waiting for something there. In fact, they'll probably put radars on the Caspian from the mountaintops there, just to see if there's anything come up off the water



RED ALERT: Former Marine Strike Planner on Obama's Azerbaijan Leak: "Start viewing this administration as an existential threat to Israel"


----------



## Katzndogz

obama is a danger to the world.  And, the worst part is, he isn't taking these kinds of positions because he really and honestly believes the result is some kind of peace, but because he wants no interference in his election campaign.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Bolton Accuses Administration Of Leaking Story On Israeli Planning Along Iran Border | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton always was a no games speaker.   A good man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.... if Romney can wins, he should be Secretary of State or at least NSA.
Click to expand...


I like Bolton because he slaps use to keep those bitches in check at the UN, he sees them for what they are I respect that.


----------



## Katzndogz

I like Bolton too.  He would make a superb Secretary of State.


----------



## Synthaholic

Katzndogz said:


> I like Bolton too.  He would make a superb Secretary of State.


Here he is pleading with members of the U.N. to take him seriously:


----------



## Jroc

> *Egypt Designates Israel Its Top Enemy &#8212; Obama Restores Military Aid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt&#8217;s parliament, which is dominated by two pro-Sharia Islamic supremacist groups, the Muslim Brotherhood and the Salafists, voted unanimously last Monday to expel Israel&#8217;s ambassador to Egypt, and signaled that the Camp David Accords would soon be a thing of the past: Egypt, the parliamentarians declared, would &#8220;never&#8221; be Israel&#8217;s ally. In fact, Israel was Egypt&#8217;s &#8220;number one enemy.&#8221; And how did Barack Obama respond to this egregious trampling upon the agreement that has kept an uneasy peace between Israel and Egypt for thirty years? By announcing a resumption of military aid to Egypt.
> 
> From the beginning of the &#8220;Arab Spring,&#8221; I said repeatedly that it was not a democracy movement, as the Western press was claiming, but an Islamic supremacist takeover that would result in the creation of Sharia states that would be far more hostile to the U.S. and Israel than the Arab nationalist regimes they were supplanting. This assessment was greeted with the usual scorn: the Islamic supremacist media machine charged &#8220;Islamophobia,&#8221; on Fox Juan Williams said I was &#8220;fearmongering,&#8221; and the usual suspects made the usual ad hominem attacks. Yet everything that has happened since then has shown that the &#8220;Arab Spring&#8221; is indeed an Islamic supremacist winter, ushering in repressive Sharia regimes with the enthusiastic blessing of Barack Obama



Egypt Designates Israel Its Top Enemy &#8212; Obama Restores Military Aid | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Jroc

> *Obama Bypasses Congress, Gives $1.5 Billion to Muslim Brotherhood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During a trip through Colorado in December of last year, President Obama spoke of his intention to implement his economic policies with or without the approval of Congress. Said Obama, &#8220;And where Congress is not willing to act, we&#8217;re going to go ahead and do it ourselves.&#8221; It now appears that such a mindset applies not only to economic matters but to the distribution of foreign aid as well--in particular, foreign military aid for the Muslim Brotherhood, who now hold the reigns in Egypt.
> 
> Congress has restricted and, in fact, halted military aid to Egypt until and &#8220;unless the State Department certifies that Egypt is making progress on basic freedoms and human rights.&#8221; After all, Christians and other practitioners of non-Islamic religions have had a tough go of it there. And of course, many Egyptian officials harbor such hatred toward the U.S. that one of the candidates for the Egyptian presidency has openly referred to America as the &#8220;infidel country&#8221; in media interviews.
> 
> Nevertheless, the news breaking now is that Secretary of State Hillary Clinton will soon announce that President Obama will &#8220;resume funding for Egypt&#8217;s military, despite Congressional restrictions and objections from human rights and democracy advocates.&#8221;




http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/...gress-gives-1-5-billion-to-muslim-brotherhood


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> *Egypt Designates Israel Its Top Enemy &#8212; Obama Restores Military Aid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt&#8217;s parliament, which is dominated by two pro-Sharia Islamic supremacist groups, the Muslim Brotherhood and the Salafists, voted unanimously last Monday to expel Israel&#8217;s ambassador to Egypt, and signaled that the Camp David Accords would soon be a thing of the past: Egypt, the parliamentarians declared, would &#8220;never&#8221; be Israel&#8217;s ally. In fact, Israel was Egypt&#8217;s &#8220;number one enemy.&#8221; And how did Barack Obama respond to this egregious trampling upon the agreement that has kept an uneasy peace between Israel and Egypt for thirty years? By announcing a resumption of military aid to Egypt.
> 
> From the beginning of the &#8220;Arab Spring,&#8221; I said repeatedly that it was not a democracy movement, as the Western press was claiming, *but an Islamic supremacist takeover that would result in the creation of Sharia states that would be far more hostile to the U.S. and Israel than the Arab nationalist regimes they were supplanting.* This assessment was greeted with the usual scorn: the Islamic supremacist media machine charged &#8220;Islamophobia,&#8221; on Fox Juan Williams said I was &#8220;fearmongering,&#8221; and the usual suspects made the usual ad hominem attacks. Yet everything that has happened since then has shown that the &#8220;Arab Spring&#8221; is indeed an Islamic supremacist winter, ushering in repressive Sharia regimes with the enthusiastic blessing of Barack Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt Designates Israel Its Top Enemy &#8212; Obama Restores Military Aid | FrontPage Magazine
Click to expand...


Once Imperiled, U.S. Aid to Egypt Is Restored






> Egyptian Opposition to US Aid Hits 82%; So Why Did Obama Restore Aid, and Why Did Hillary Insist Upon It?





> Mrs. Clinton&#8217;s decision to resume military assistance, which has been a foundation of United States-Egyptian relations for over three decades, sidestepped a new Congressional requirement that for the first time directly links arms sales to Egypt&#8217;s protection of basic freedoms. No new military aid had been delivered since the fiscal year began last October, and Egypt&#8217;s military has all but exhausted funds approved in previous years.



Egyptian Opposition to US Aid Hits 82%; So Why Did Obama Restore Aid, and Why Did Hillary Insist Upon It?

The Obama administration has a two pronged approach imho.


What he says.
What he does.


----------



## Jroc

From Ropey's link....



> The companies involved include Lockheed Martin, which is scheduled to ship the first of a batch of 20 new F-16 fighter jets next month, and General Dynamics, which last year signed a $395 million contract to deliver component parts for 125 Abrams M1A1 tanks that are being assembled at a plant in Egypt.


----------



## Sunni Man

Pres. Obama is just restoring the natural balance of animosity between Egypt and Israel.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Pres. Obama is just restoring the natural balance of animosity between Egypt and Israel.



Coming from someone who wants to discuss the genocide of the Jews, I understand your appreciation of these events.

Obama seems to agree with you as well.


----------



## Jroc

> *Clinton Overrules Republican Lawmaker's Hold on Palestinian Aid*
> 
> Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton is allowing U.S. funds to flow to the West Bank and Gaza despite a hold by House Foreign Affairs Committee Chairwoman Ileana Ros-Lehtinen, R-Fla., a rare display of executive-branch authority that angered the key lawmaker concerned about protecting her congressional oversight role.
> 
> A State Department official said that a letter was delivered on Tuesday to key members of Congress informing them of Clinton's decision to move forward with the $147 million package of the fiscal year 2011 economic support funds for the Palestinian people, despite Ros-Lehtinen's hold. Administrations generally do not disburse funding over the objections of lawmakers on relevant committees.
> 
> The funds deliver "critical support to the Palestinian people and those leaders seeking to combat extremism within their society and build a more stable future. Without funding, our programs risk cancellation," the official, who was not authorized to speak about the issue, said in an e-mail. "Such an occurrence would undermine the progress that has been made in recent years in building Palestinian institutions and improving stability, security, and economic prospects, which benefits Israelis and Palestinians alike.&#8221;
> 
> Late last month, Ros-Lehtinen sent a letter to Clinton and U.S. Agency for International Development Administrator Rajiv Shah, informing them she will lift her hold on some $88.6 million of the Palestinian aid package -- out of the full $147 million -- under special conditions. Appropriations State and Foreign Operations Subcommittee Chairwoman Kay Granger, R-Texas, agreed to release her hold on the full assistance package on humanitarian grounds


.

Clinton Overrules Republican Lawmaker's Hold on Palestinian Aid - Sara Sorcher - NationalJournal.com


----------



## Katzndogz

If obama wasn't totally anti Israel why would he give approval for the American Nazi Party to have a paid lobbyist in the white house to advance nazi interests?


----------



## Sunni Man

Katzndogz said:


> If obama wasn't totally anti Israel why would he give approval for the American Nazi Party to have a paid lobbyist in the white house to advance nazi interests?


Link?


----------



## Katzndogz

Sunni Man said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If obama wasn't totally anti Israel why would he give approval for the American Nazi Party to have a paid lobbyist in the white house to advance nazi interests?
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


I've posted these links before.   Look it up once in a while.

US Nazi becomes lobbyist for first time: Report - The Times of India

Nazis get their own lobbyist on Capitol Hill | The Sideshow - Yahoo! News


----------



## Lipush

The fact that Obama can be considered "Anti-Israel" does not influences the Israeli policy.


----------



## Sunni Man

Katzndogz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If obama wasn't totally anti Israel why would he give approval for the American Nazi Party to have a paid lobbyist in the white house to advance nazi interests?
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted these links before.   Look it up once in a while.
> 
> US Nazi becomes lobbyist for first time: Report - The Times of India
> 
> Nazis get their own lobbyist on Capitol Hill | The Sideshow - Yahoo! News
Click to expand...

You are being very disingenuous at best.

No president, including Pres. Obama, can give or take away approval for someone to be a lobbyist.


----------



## Katzndogz

Everyone with access to the white house is approved or not.

The nazis aren't known for racial equality, so this black president must share something else with John Bowles, like a blind hatred of Jews.


----------



## Sunni Man

Katzndogz said:


> Everyone with access to the white house is approved or not.
> 
> The nazis aren't known for racial equality, so this black president must share something else with John Bowles, like a blind hatred of Jews.


What part do you not understand?

The President is not in charge of the approval process.

Besides, this is America; and all citizens are entitled to lobby for their cause no matter how odious or offensive you may personally find it to be.


----------



## Lipush

Sunni Man said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone with access to the white house is approved or not.
> 
> The nazis aren't known for racial equality, so this black president must share something else with John Bowles, like a blind hatred of Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> What part do you not understand?
> 
> The President is not in charge of the approval process.
> 
> Besides, this is America; and all citizens are entitled to lobby for their cause no matter how odious or offensive you may personally find it to be.
Click to expand...


Which is also a main reason for Crime, Terror, and Chaos.

Freedom of expresion is good and needed, but must have limits.


----------



## Lipush

Sunni Man said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone with access to the white house is approved or not.
> 
> The nazis aren't known for racial equality, so this black president must share something else with John Bowles, like a blind hatred of Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> What part do you not understand?
> 
> The President is not in charge of the approval process.
> 
> Besides, this is America; and all citizens are entitled to lobby for their cause no matter how odious or offensive you may personally find it to be.
Click to expand...


Also, do you mind if I ask why you chose this specific avatar (I mean, being a Muslim and all)


----------



## Sunni Man

Lipush said:


> Which is also a main reason for Crime, Terror, and Chaos.
> 
> Freedom of expresion is good and needed, but must have limits.


No, the main reason for crime, chaos, and terror, all over the world is Zionism and and Zionists.


----------



## Desperado

Lipush said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of expresion is good and needed, but must have limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to explain that statement a little more?
> Who decides what those limits are?
> Either you have Freedom of Expression or you don't.
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is also a main reason for Crime, Terror, and Chaos.
> 
> Freedom of expresion is good and needed, but must have limits.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the main reason for crime, chaos, and terror, all over the world is Zionism and and Zionists.
Click to expand...


Muslims are very peaceful, Sunni Terrorist.  

Muslim attack on 9/11, killing 3,000 
Ongoing Muslim genocide in Darfur and southern Sudan, 4 million killed
Muslims firebomb Coptic church in Cairo, killing 21 
Muslims slaughter 60 Christians in church in Iraq
Muslim bombings in Mumbai, India kill 250, 700 injured
Muslim bombings in Londin, 53 killed, 700 injured
Multiple Muslim bombings on trains near Madrid, Spain. 191 killed, 1460 injured 
Muslim bombing in Bali nightclub, 202 killed, 300 injured
Muslim bombing attacks in Russia kill 300
Musim attack on Beslan, Russia school, 344 killed including 186 children 
Muslim attack on the Christian community in Demsa, 
Nigeria, killing 36 people, destroying property and displacing an additional 3000 people
Muslim attack on the Hindu Ram temple in India; one of the most holy sites of Hinduism, 6 dead. 
Muslim bombings in India, over 60 killed and over 180 injured in crowded markets and a bus, just 2 days before the Diwali  festival
Muslim bombings in Varanasi, India, series of attacks in the Sankath Mochan Hanuman temple and Cantonment Railway Station, 28 killed and over 100 injured
Muslim bombings in India, 21 explosive devices, 56 dead and 200 injured. 
Muslim bombings in Delhi, India, 30 people dead and 130 injured, followed by attack two weeks later, 3 people dead.   
Muslims kill at least 174 people and wound numerous others in attacks in Mumbai. 
Muslims detonate car bomb in Pakistan shopping district, killing over 110 killed and over 200 injured. 
Muslim suicide bomber in Somalia detonates in hotel  hosting a graduation ceremony for local medical students, killing four government ministers as well as other civilians.
Muslim suicide bomber in Pakistan drove into a volleyball pitch as people gathered to watch a match killing more than 100 people
Muslims attack mosques in Pakistan, killing nearly 100 and injuring many others  
Muslim attacks on the Hindu Raghunath temple, India, 25 dead. 
Muslim bombing in al-Arbaa, Algeria. 49 dead, 117 injured. 
Muslim suicide attack on Indian parliament kills 7, wounds 12 
Muslim machine gun attack on Hindu temple in India. 31 dead, 86 injured

Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama years ago and 10,000 in Syria now.
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

United States President John Quincy Adams


> The precept of the koran is perpetual war against all who deny that Mahomet is the prophet of God. The vanquished may purchase their lives, by the payment of tribute; the victorious may be appeased by a false and delusive promise of peace; and the faithful follower of the prophet, may submit to the imperious necessities of defeat: but the command to propagate the Moslem creed by the sword is always obligatory, when it can be made effective. The commands of the prophet may be performed alike, by fraud, or by force.
> http://www.amazon.com/Memoir-life-J...2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329866292&sr=8-2&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Billo_Really

Everyone is anti-Israel who don't kiss Israel's ass.  Fuck Israel!  I could care less about them.  And people in this country who love kissing Israeli butt, are just bad American's.


----------



## Lipush

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is also a main reason for Crime, Terror, and Chaos.
> 
> Freedom of expresion is good and needed, but must have limits.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the main reason for crime, chaos, and terror, all over the world is Zionism and and Zionists.
Click to expand...


Ohhh, it is with "blaim it on the Jooooooooooooooooooos" now, isn't it?

Sadly, the Arab world does not understand one simple thing.

your leaders are playing with you, Sunni Guy.

In Egypt, in Syria, in Iran, in Lybya, Tunis, and all the countries which were discussed lately in the ME, the only common thing during the mass was using Israel and bashing Israel

They, and your people, use the jews and Israel as a bargaining chip, as a common thing to hate, fact is, most people there have no idea what's really going on in Israel.

They teach you to hate the Jews so you would have someone to blaim when you're being killed or played at by your leaders.

the Jews are less then 1% of the worlds population. less then 15 Million out of billions of people. out of the 1%, probably 0.7% of them are zionists.

0.7% of the worlds population are responsible for all the wrongs on earth?

Do you even realize how rediculous that statement is??


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> Everyone is anti-Israel who don't kiss Israel's ass.  Fuck Israel!  I could care less about them.  And people in this country who love kissing Israeli butt, are just bad American's.



No One kisses Israeli butt, you can very well relax, we discuss main fact, is all.

Have a beer


----------



## Lipush

Desperado said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of expresion is good and needed, but must have limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to explain that statement a little more?
> Who decides what those limits are?
> Either you have Freedom of Expression or you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little example, few years ago a Jewish Rabbi was convicted for writing adds and articles which called to kill Arabs in nearby village as a protest for terror attacks. this Rabbi hade followers between radical Jewish communities, and people were afraid that his "opinions" might put Arab citizens at risk.
> 
> See my point now?
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> Ohhh, it is with "blaim it on the Jooooooooooooooooooos" now, isn't it?
> 
> Sadly, the Arab world does not understand one simple thing.
> 
> your leaders are playing with you, Sunni Guy.
> 
> In Egypt, in Syria, in Iran, in Lybya, Tunis, and all the countries which were discussed lately in the ME, the only common thing during the mass was using Israel and bashing Israel
> 
> They, and your people, use the jews and Israel as a bargaining chip, as a common thing to hate, fact is, most people there have no idea what's really going on in Israel.
> 
> They teach you to hate the Jews so you would have someone to blaim when you're being killed or played at by your leaders.
> 
> the Jews are less then 1% of the worlds population. less then 15 Million out of billions of people. out of the 1%, probably 0.7% of them are zionists.
> 
> 0.7% of the worlds population are responsible for all the wrongs on earth?
> 
> Do you even realize how rediculous that statement is??


There are things Israel does, that should be hated, but it doesn't have anything to do with "the jooos".  Judaism is a religion, not a political platform.  My issue is with the Israeli's.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> No One kisses Israeli butt, you can very well relax, we discuss main fact, is all.
> 
> Have a beer


You know as well as I do that there are many people who have a cow when they see any criticism whatsoever against Israeli policies or positions.  I don't see how a citizen of this country, could care so much about another country they have no allegience too.


----------



## Sunni Man

Lipush said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is also a main reason for Crime, Terror, and Chaos.
> 
> Freedom of expresion is good and needed, but must have limits.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the main reason for crime, chaos, and terror, all over the world is *Zionism and and Zionists.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhh, it is with "blaim it on the Jooooooooooooooooooos" now, isn't it?
> 
> Sadly, the Arab world does not understand one simple thing.
> 
> your leaders are playing with you, Sunni Guy.
> 
> They teach you to hate the Jews so you would have someone to blaim when you're being killed or played at by your leaders.
Click to expand...

My, how fast you are to pull out the anti-semitic card. 

Please show me where I mentioned the Jews or said I hated the Jews?

I am against Israel and those people who support the fascist/apartheid ideology called Zionism.

Which includes, not only radical Jews; but also large numbers of Christian Evangelicals here in America.


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, it is with "blaim it on the Jooooooooooooooooooos" now, isn't it?
> 
> Sadly, the Arab world does not understand one simple thing.
> 
> your leaders are playing with you, Sunni Guy.
> 
> In Egypt, in Syria, in Iran, in Lybya, Tunis, and all the countries which were discussed lately in the ME, the only common thing during the mass was using Israel and bashing Israel
> 
> They, and your people, use the jews and Israel as a bargaining chip, as a common thing to hate, fact is, most people there have no idea what's really going on in Israel.
> 
> They teach you to hate the Jews so you would have someone to blaim when you're being killed or played at by your leaders.
> 
> the Jews are less then 1% of the worlds population. less then 15 Million out of billions of people. out of the 1%, probably 0.7% of them are zionists.
> 
> 0.7% of the worlds population are responsible for all the wrongs on earth?
> 
> Do you even realize how rediculous that statement is??
> 
> 
> 
> There are things Israel does, that should be hated, but it doesn't have anything to do with "the jooos".  Judaism is a religion, not a political platform.  My issue is with the Israeli's.
Click to expand...


Of course there are things Israel does@!

But saying that all worlds problems start and end with zionism is more then racist. It's just plain stupid.


----------



## Lipush

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> No One kisses Israeli butt, you can very well relax, we discuss main fact, is all.
> 
> Have a beer
> 
> 
> 
> You know as well as I do that there are many people who have a cow when they see any criticism whatsoever against Israeli policies or positions.  I don't see how a citizen of this country, could care so much about another country they have no allegience too.
Click to expand...


don't ask me, ask your american friends that. 

The same could be said about Pro-Palestinians, though.

And the american Jews have their own sayings, don't forget.


----------



## Lipush

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the main reason for crime, chaos, and terror, all over the world is *Zionism and and Zionists.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, it is with "blaim it on the Jooooooooooooooooooos" now, isn't it?
> 
> Sadly, the Arab world does not understand one simple thing.
> 
> your leaders are playing with you, Sunni Guy.
> 
> They teach you to hate the Jews so you would have someone to blaim when you're being killed or played at by your leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My, how fast you are to pull out the anti-semitic card.
> 
> Please show me where I mentioned the Jews or said I hated the Jews?
> 
> I am against Israel and those people who support the fascist/apartheid ideology called Zionism.
> 
> Which includes, not only radical Jews; but also large numbers of Christian Evangelicals here in America.
Click to expand...


What you don't understand is that Zionism and Judaism go hand in hand. they cannot be separated even though silly poeple say it can be.

And I believe that most Anti-Zionists are Anti-Semites. not all, but most. they call themselves Anti-zionist because simply saying that hating all Jews will not be accepted in the 21's century.

I have been talking to a friend of mine, Dhimmi, I believe you Arabs call his kind? yes, Jewish born in Arab country, then moved to the west, and sharing things, we know exactly what those kind of Anti-Zionist Arabs think. My friend ate crap from Muslims everywhere he went, and that with him speaking their language and being like them.

But he was a Jew. sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## Sunni Man

Lipush said:


> What you don't understand is that Zionism and Judaism go hand in hand. they cannot be separated even though silly poeple say it can be.
> 
> And I believe that most Anti-Zionists are Anti-Semites. not all, but most. they call themselves Anti-zionist because simply saying that hating all Jews will not be accepted in the 21's century.
> 
> I have been talking to a friend of mine, Dhimmi, I believe you Arabs call his kind? yes, Jewish born in Arab country, then moved to the west, and sharing things, we know exactly what those kind of Anti-Zionist Arabs think. My friend ate crap from Muslims everywhere he went, and that with him speaking their language and being like them.


First, I am not an Arab.

Second, Zionism is a political ideology and most Zionists are secular not religious. 

Last, Judaism is a religion and there is no blue print for a functioning secular political state in the Torah.

So no, Zionism and Judaism do not go hand in hand.


----------



## Lipush

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't understand is that Zionism and Judaism go hand in hand. they cannot be separated even though silly poeple say it can be.
> 
> And I believe that most Anti-Zionists are Anti-Semites. not all, but most. they call themselves Anti-zionist because simply saying that hating all Jews will not be accepted in the 21's century.
> 
> I have been talking to a friend of mine, Dhimmi, I believe you Arabs call his kind? yes, Jewish born in Arab country, then moved to the west, and sharing things, we know exactly what those kind of Anti-Zionist Arabs think. My friend ate crap from Muslims everywhere he went, and that with him speaking their language and being like them.
> 
> 
> 
> First, I am not an Arab.
> 
> Second, Zionism is a political ideology and most Zionists are secular not religious.
> 
> Last, Judaism is a religion and there is no blue print for a functioning secular political state in the Torah.
> 
> So no, Zionism and Judaism do not go hand in hand.
Click to expand...


"First, I am not an Arab."

Ok, but You're a Muslims, that doesn't matter for the sake of argument, i made my point there.

"Second, Zionism is a political ideology and most Zionists are secular not religious. "

That will be correct. However, the Israelis are more turning to religion then out of religion these days.

"Last, Judaism is a religion and there is no blue print for a functioning secular political state in the Torah."

Zionism is the belief that says that Israel is to the Jews. And the homeland of the Jews. And it DOES come from the Torah, Parashas "Lech Lecha", God says in the Torah to Abraham, "Lech lecha meartzecha el hamakom asher ar'eka", "Go from this land to the land I'll show you"

Abraham was not only the first Jew, but the first Zionist as well. The known Rabbis will also tell you that.


----------



## Sunni Man

Lipush said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't understand is that Zionism and Judaism go hand in hand. they cannot be separated even though silly poeple say it can be.
> 
> And I believe that most Anti-Zionists are Anti-Semites. not all, but most. they call themselves Anti-zionist because simply saying that hating all Jews will not be accepted in the 21's century.
> 
> I have been talking to a friend of mine, Dhimmi, I believe you Arabs call his kind? yes, Jewish born in Arab country, then moved to the west, and sharing things, we know exactly what those kind of Anti-Zionist Arabs think. My friend ate crap from Muslims everywhere he went, and that with him speaking their language and being like them.
> 
> 
> 
> First, I am not an Arab.
> 
> Second, Zionism is a political ideology and most Zionists are secular not religious.
> 
> Last, Judaism is a religion and there is no blue print for a functioning secular political state in the Torah.
> 
> So no, Zionism and Judaism do not go hand in hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "First, I am not an Arab."
> 
> Ok, but You're a Muslims, that doesn't matter for the sake of argument, i made my point there.
> 
> "Second, Zionism is a political ideology and most Zionists are secular not religious. "
> 
> That will be correct. However, the Israelis are more turning to religion then out of religion these days.
> 
> "Last, Judaism is a religion and there is no blue print for a functioning secular political state in the Torah."
> 
> Zionism is the belief that says that Israel is to the Jews. And the homeland of the Jews. And it DOES come from the Torah, Parashas "Lech Lecha", God says in the Torah to Abraham, "Lech lecha meartzecha el hamakom asher ar'eka", "Go from this land to the land I'll show you"
> 
> Abraham was not only the first Jew, but the first Zionist as well. The known Rabbis will also tell you that.
Click to expand...

I know all about the Abrahamic Covenant and the Chosen People designation in the Torah.

I studied with the Jews for a couple of years at a Synagogue and a Temple.

I also know that the Jewish people broke the Covenant more that once and were sent into exile as a punishment by G-d and then brought back after several hundred years.

Finally, their revered "Chosen People" status was stripped form them by Jehova for repeatedly breaking the covenant.

So that now the Jews are just like everyone else; and thus have no divine right to the land of Palestine.


----------



## Lipush

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, I am not an Arab.
> 
> Second, Zionism is a political ideology and most Zionists are secular not religious.
> 
> Last, Judaism is a religion and there is no blue print for a functioning secular political state in the Torah.
> 
> So no, Zionism and Judaism do not go hand in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "First, I am not an Arab."
> 
> Ok, but You're a Muslims, that doesn't matter for the sake of argument, i made my point there.
> 
> "Second, Zionism is a political ideology and most Zionists are secular not religious. "
> 
> That will be correct. However, the Israelis are more turning to religion then out of religion these days.
> 
> "Last, Judaism is a religion and there is no blue print for a functioning secular political state in the Torah."
> 
> Zionism is the belief that says that Israel is to the Jews. And the homeland of the Jews. And it DOES come from the Torah, Parashas "Lech Lecha", God says in the Torah to Abraham, "Lech lecha meartzecha el hamakom asher ar'eka", "Go from this land to the land I'll show you"
> 
> Abraham was not only the first Jew, but the first Zionist as well. The known Rabbis will also tell you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know all about the Abrahamic Covenant and the Chosen People designation in the Torah.
> 
> I studied with the Jews for a couple of years at a Synagogue and a Temple.
> 
> I also know that the Jewish people broke the Covenant more that once and were sent into exile as a punishment by G-d and then brought back after several hundred years.
> 
> Finally, their revered "Chosen People" status was stripped form them by Jehova for repeatedly breaking the covenant.
> 
> So that now the Jews are just like everyone else; and thus have no divine right to the land of Palestine.
Click to expand...


The Israelities broke the covenant, and each time returned to their faith after being proved again and again of them being wrong.

Isaiah. Jeremiah. Prophecies saying that a day will come when Jews will return to the promised land.

That land, btw, is not called Palestine.


----------



## Sunni Man

Lipush said:


> The Israelities broke the covenant, and each time returned to their faith after being proved again and again of them being wrong.
> 
> Isaiah. Jeremiah. Prophecies saying that a day will come when Jews will return to the promised land.
> 
> That land, btw, is not called Palestine.


You might want to dig a little deeper in your Torah studies; post Isaiah.

It was known in ancient times as Palestine.

And will again be called Palestine some day in the future.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelities broke the covenant, and each time returned to their faith after being proved again and again of them being wrong.
> 
> Isaiah. Jeremiah. Prophecies saying that a day will come when Jews will return to the promised land.
> 
> That land, btw, is not called Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to dig a little deeper in your Torah studies; post Isaiah.
> 
> It was known in ancient times as Palestine.
> 
> And will again be called Palestine some day in the future.
Click to expand...




Islam is in their own dark ages Sunni. 

But...

-1

(huggs)

I'm leaving for a holiday Sunni Man.  Accept my good-bye salute.


----------



## Lipush

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelities broke the covenant, and each time returned to their faith after being proved again and again of them being wrong.
> 
> Isaiah. Jeremiah. Prophecies saying that a day will come when Jews will return to the promised land.
> 
> That land, btw, is not called Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to dig a little deeper in your Torah studies; post Isaiah.
> 
> It was known in ancient times as Palestine.
> 
> And will again be called Palestine some day in the future.
Click to expand...


If there will be a Palestinian state side by side with Israel, then you can call it "Palestine" for all we care.

But the land of Israel will never be called Palestine. and it never WILL BE Palestine.


----------



## Sunni Man

Lipush said:


> But the land of Israel will never be called Palestine. and it never WILL BE Palestine.


Never??

It was already called Palestine in the past.

And will someday in the future be Palestine.

Israel on the other hand, will just be a footnote in the history books.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> What you don't understand is that Zionism and Judaism go hand in hand. they cannot be separated even though silly poeple say it can be.
> 
> And I believe that most Anti-Zionists are Anti-Semites. not all, but most. they call themselves Anti-zionist because simply saying that hating all Jews will not be accepted in the 21's century.
> 
> I have been talking to a friend of mine, Dhimmi, I believe you Arabs call his kind? yes, Jewish born in Arab country, then moved to the west, and sharing things, we know exactly what those kind of Anti-Zionist Arabs think. My friend ate crap from Muslims everywhere he went, and that with him speaking their language and being like them.
> 
> But he was a Jew. sucks, doesn't it?


Zionists used Judaism like a pimp uses a hooker.  It used religion to further a political agenda.  Just like the neocon's in this country using Christianity to further their's.  

People really need to drop this "hate-jew mantra".  It's become a crutch to fall back on when you don't want to deal with Israeli atrocities and tyranny against the Palestinian's. Why would anyone hate someone based on the way they worship?  It's just dumb.


----------



## Katzndogz

If there is one thing nazis and muslims have in common, it's hatred of Jews.


----------



## Billo_Really

Katzndogz said:


> If there is one thing nazis and muslims have in common, it's hatred of Jews.


Islamophobe.


----------



## Swagger

Re. Jews and Palestine/Israel.

What Jews seem to forget is that their Diaspora's dispersal was solidified by the Romans. The Jews' rebellion in Judea resulted in them paying a very severe price: wholesale expulsion. They invited the wrath of Rome's mighty legions and lost. They were slung-out of their land. The vacuum was filled. Islam's been the prevailing religion for the last thousand years. The Jews roled their dice with the Romans and lost. Tough. And tell me, as pagans, were the Romans "anti-semitic"?


----------



## Sunni Man

Lipush said:


> Also, do you mind if I ask why you chose this specific avatar (I mean, being a Muslim and all)


Why do you wear a diaper with the Star of David on it?


----------



## Swagger

Katzndogz said:


> If there is one thing nazis and muslims have in common, it's hatred of Jews.



And if there's anything that the Jews and the Nazis had in common, it's hatred of criticism.


----------



## Billo_Really

Swagger said:


> Re. Jews and Palestine/Israel.
> 
> What Jews seem to forget is that their Diaspora's dispersal was solidified by the Romans. The Jews' rebellion in Judea resulted in them paying a very severe price: wholesale expulsion. They invited the wrath of Rome's mighty legions and lost. They were slung-out of their land. The vacuum was filled. Islam's been the prevailing religion for the last thousand years. The Jews roled their dice with the Romans and lost. Tough. And tell me, as pagans, were the Romans "anti-semitic"?


The diaspora was a myth.  It never happened.  Why?  The Roman's didn't have machinery or equipment in place to move that large of a population and all their belongings, that great a distance across a desert.  It's a basic problem of logistics.


----------



## Billo_Really

Swagger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is one thing nazis and muslims have in common, it's hatred of Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if there's anything that the Jews and the Nazis had in common, it's hatred of criticism.
Click to expand...

Not all jews.  

Groups like Jewish Voice for Peace and Rabbi's for Human Rights work in solidarity with Palestinian groups against the oppression of the Israeli government.


----------



## Jroc

Swagger said:


> Re. Jews and Palestine/Israel.
> 
> What Jews seem to forget is that their Diaspora's dispersal was solidified by the Romans. The Jews' rebellion in Judea resulted in them paying a very severe price: wholesale expulsion. They invited the wrath of Rome's mighty legions and lost. They were slung-out of their land. The vacuum was filled. Islam's been the prevailing religion for the last thousand years. The Jews roled their dice with the Romans and lost. Tough. And tell me, as pagans, were the Romans "anti-semitic"?



Yep Jews "rolled the dice again" and now we have the most powerful country in the region


----------



## Swagger

Jroc said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re. Jews and Palestine/Israel.
> 
> What Jews seem to forget is that their Diaspora's dispersal was solidified by the Romans. The Jews' rebellion in Judea resulted in them paying a very severe price: wholesale expulsion. They invited the wrath of Rome's mighty legions and lost. They were slung-out of their land. The vacuum was filled. Islam's been the prevailing religion for the last thousand years. The Jews roled their dice with the Romans and lost. Tough. And tell me, as pagans, were the Romans "anti-semitic"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Jews "rolled the dice again" and now we have the most powerful country in the region
Click to expand...


Which is almost entirely relient on the American taxpayer.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> Yep Jews "rolled the dice again" and now we have the most powerful country in the region


Just remember that the house always wins in the end.

And Israel will eventually roll the dice again and come up "Snake Eyes"


----------



## Jroc

Swagger said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re. Jews and Palestine/Israel.
> 
> What Jews seem to forget is that their Diaspora's dispersal was solidified by the Romans. The Jews' rebellion in Judea resulted in them paying a very severe price: wholesale expulsion. They invited the wrath of Rome's mighty legions and lost. They were slung-out of their land. The vacuum was filled. Islam's been the prevailing religion for the last thousand years. The Jews roled their dice with the Romans and lost. Tough. And tell me, as pagans, were the Romans "anti-semitic"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Jews "rolled the dice again" and now we have the most powerful country in the region
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is almost entirely relient on the American taxpayer.
Click to expand...


 Not hardly that 3 billion a year is nothing, they should have kept Sinai anyway there's oil there


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Jews "rolled the dice again" and now we have the most powerful country in the region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is almost entirely relient on the American taxpayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not hardly that 3 billion a year is nothing, they should have kept Sinai anyway there's oil there
Click to expand...


----------



## Swagger

Jroc said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Jews "rolled the dice again" and now we have the most powerful country in the region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is almost entirely relient on the American taxpayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not hardly *that 3 billion a year is nothing*, they should have kept Sinai anyway there's oil there
Click to expand...


Talk about ungrateful.


----------



## Ropey

Swagger said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is almost entirely relient on the American taxpayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hardly *that 3 billion a year is nothing*, they should have kept Sinai anyway there's oil there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about ungrateful.
Click to expand...


No, we gave Egypt back for that. 

Well for that and having Sadat come to the Knesset to speak peace.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not hardly *that 3 billion a year is nothing*, they should have kept Sinai anyway there's oil there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about ungrateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we gave Egypt back for that.
> 
> Well for that and having Sadat come to the Knesset to speak peace.
Click to expand...


Too bad it didn't last, it couldn't last. Now Hamas has weapons pouring in from the Gaza Egyptian boarder...Soon there will be war again


----------



## JStone

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about ungrateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we gave Egypt back for that.
> 
> Well for that and having Sadat come to the Knesset to speak peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad it didn't last, it couldn't last. Now Hamas has weapons pouring in from the Gaza Egyptian boarder...Soon there will be war again
Click to expand...


Hamas has been long-supplied by Iran.  The Egyptians well-remember their humiliating defeats by Israel in '48 and later in just 6 days in '67---They remain humiliated and traumatized to today.  I don't think they're in the mood for another thrashing by the Jews.

The Gazans are way too tired of war with Israel and the people on the street would not support another one


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Jews "rolled the dice again" and now we have the most powerful country in the region
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember that the house always wins in the end.
> 
> And Israel will eventually roll the dice again and come up "Snake Eyes"
Click to expand...


Moses Rules.  allah is a loser.  Your Jew Envy is showing, Sunni Loser.

*Investor's Business Daily: How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In The Dark*


> Israel, a New Jersey-sized nation of 7.5 million people (1.7 million of whom are Arab) filed 7,082 international patents in the five years ending in 2007. By contrast, 28 majority-Muslim nations with almost 1.2 billion people &#8212; 155 times the population of Israel &#8212; were granted 2,071 patents in the same period. Narrowing the comparison to the 17 Muslim nations of the Middle East from Morocco to Iran and down the Arabian Peninsula, the 409 million people in that region generated 680 patents in five years.
> This means that the Arab and Iranian world produced about one patent per year for every 3 million people, compared with Israel's output of one annual patent for every 5,295 people, an Israeli rate some 568 times that of Israel's neighbors and sometime enemies.
> 
> The awarding of Nobel Prizes in the quantitative areas of chemistry, economics and physics shows a similar disparity, with five Israeli winners compared with one French Algerian (a Jew who earned the prize for work done in France) and an Egyptian-American (for work done at Caltech in California).
> 
> But wealth isn't the sole explanation for this disparity in intellectual innovation. Saudi Arabia enjoyed a per capita income of $24,200 in 2010. Yet the Kingdom averages an anemic 37 patents per year compared with Israel's 1,416 per year &#8212; and there are 3 1/2 times more Saudis than Israelis, meaning that Israel's per capita output of intellectual property is 132 times greater than Saudi Arabia's.
> 
> The telltale signs of Israel's economic rise can be seen in the Tel Aviv skyline and the new office complexes around Jerusalem. International giant Teva Pharmaceutical Industries Ltd. was founded in 1901 by three pharmacists in Jerusalem. Today it employs 40,000 around the world. Teva has a market cap of $44.2 billion &#8212; the most highly valued company based in Israel and the ninth-largest firm traded on the Nasdaq
> 
> A few miles from Teva's gleaming office campus west of the Old City sits the former national mint building for the British Mandate. Built in 1937, this renovated building, along with the old Ottoman Empire railway warehouses next to it, houses the JVP Media Quarter and 300 entrepreneurs.
> 
> The complex hosts Israel's leading venture capital firm, Jerusalem Venture Partners, as well as 35 startups and a performing arts center for good measure. JVP, which has helped launch 70 companies since 1993, has more than $820 million under management with seven active venture capital funds.
> 
> The Media Quarter concept was created in 2002 when JVP founder Erel Margalit wanted to create a media-focused incubator that combined technology, culture, art and business. JVP has shepherded 18 initial public offerings, mergers and acquisitions, including some of the largest Israel-based companies: Qlik Technologies, Netro Corp., Chromatis Networks, Precise Software, Cogent Communications.
> 
> Less than 300 miles separate the purposeful creative buzz in the JVP Media Quarter from the restive streets of Cairo, where the Muslim Brotherhood tells Egypt's unemployed that their plight is the fault of corrupt capitalists and Jews. It doesn't take a Nobel Prize-winning economist to figure out where these two economies are going.
> 
> How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In Dark - Investors.com



*Winston Churchill*...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.
> 
> Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelities broke the covenant, and each time returned to their faith after being proved again and again of them being wrong.
> 
> Isaiah. Jeremiah. Prophecies saying that a day will come when Jews will return to the promised land.
> 
> That land, btw, is not called Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to dig a little deeper in your Torah studies; post Isaiah.
> 
> It was known in ancient times as Palestine.
> 
> And will again be called Palestine some day in the future.
Click to expand...

Facts are not your forte, but we already know this.

Palestine is a Latin-based word invented by the Romans to rename Israel during the Roman Empire and does not appear in the Hebrew Bible, Christian Bible nor even the Quran.

The Hebrew "Peleshet" refers to the Land of the Philistines, who were of Greek origin, and is translated in every Bible as Philistia, not palestine.

Israel appears 2500 times in the Hebrew Bible, Christian Bible and even the Quran.

Your history lesson for the day, gratis.


> Exodus 34:27 Then the LORD said to Moses, &#8220;Write down these words, for in accordance with these words I have made a covenant with you and with Israel.&#8221;





> John 12:13 They took palm branches and went out to meet him, shouting, &#8220;Hosanna! &#8220;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord! &#8220;Blessed is the king of Israel!&#8221;





> John 1:49 Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."





> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd


Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Professor of Religion, Boston University; Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University; Diploma in Theology, Oxford University 


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish rebel] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*
> http://www.randomhouse.com/book/55994/jesus-of-nazareth-king-of-the-jews-by-paula-fredriksen


PBS...


> In 70 AD, after a siege marked by starvation and terror crucifixions, the Roman army broke through the walls of Jerusalem.  Not only did they kill thousands of Jews, they laid waste to the Temple, the only place on Earth, according to Biblical law, where Jews could worship God.
> 
> It was the death of the religion of Priests and sacrifices described by the Hebrew Bible.  But, it would not be the death of Judaism.  In the years ahead, some of the greatest religious minds in history would struggle to reinvent the religion of Moses and David.
> 
> *But, the Jews would be forced to work during a period of almost inconceivable bloodshed and turmoil.  They would watch their people be expelled from Jerusalem on pain of death and see the name of their homeland changed from Judea to Palestine*


----------



## Lipush

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the land of Israel will never be called Palestine. and it never WILL BE Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Never??
> 
> It was already called Palestine in the past.
> 
> And will someday in the future be Palestine.
> 
> Israel on the other hand, will just be a footnote in the history books.
Click to expand...


Of course it will be in the history books, but also in field.

And the land which you call historic "Palestine" sunni, is the territory in which held in the past both Jews and Arab civilians.

My grandmother's ID says "Born in Palestine". So that makes Israelis Palestinian as well.

so why whine? lol


----------



## Sunni Man

Lipush said:


> And the land which you call historic "Palestine" sunni, is the territory in which held in the past both Jews and Arab civilians.
> 
> My grandmother's ID says "Born in Palestine". So that makes Israelis Palestinian as well.


I have no problem with the Jews living in Palestine and being citizens of a Palestinian state.

But I strongly oppose the fascist Zionists who currently rule the land and call it Israel.


----------



## Lipush

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the land which you call historic "Palestine" sunni, is the territory in which held in the past both Jews and Arab civilians.
> 
> My grandmother's ID says "Born in Palestine". So that makes Israelis Palestinian as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with the Jews living in Palestine and being citizens of a Palestinian state.
> 
> But I strongly oppose the fascist Zionists who currently rule the land and call it Israel.
Click to expand...


But the Jews of "Palestine' don't want a Palestinian state with Palestinian government.

and let me tell you a little secret. The Palestinian *themselves* don't want that Palestinian government

Ask if the Palestinian will prefer the Likud or Hamas, most of them prefer being under Israeli government and israeli state. the Druze in the north dno't want any state beside the Israeli one. Poll made in the WB clearly states that they want to stay in Israel even IF there will be a Palestinian state

Ever wonder why is that?

And you say that you have no problem with Jews living there. Good for you. Hamas DOES have problem though, they don't want any Jews in "Palestine", period. so how is that solved?

There are Jews who came to Israel in the first and second aliya. this was before, much before , the zionists "taking over" "Palestine".

My grandmother's family, for example, came to Israel to stay and live there in 1884(!). still are. You think today's Palestinians care?

That's funny.


----------



## Sunni Man

I could care less about the sell outs called the Druze. They are Not muslims. 

Of course the Palestinians who live in Israel want to stay in Israel.

If they went to live in Gaza. They would be unemployed, starved, treated like dogs by the IDF, and bombed and killed on a regular basis.


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the land which you call historic "Palestine" sunni, is the territory in which held in the past both Jews and Arab civilians.
> 
> My grandmother's ID says "Born in Palestine". So that makes Israelis Palestinian as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with the Jews living in Palestine and being citizens of a Palestinian state.
> 
> But I strongly oppose the fascist Zionists who currently rule the land and call it Israel.
Click to expand...


Palestine is an invented Roman word the Romans called Israel.

There is no palestine in the Hebrew Bible, Christian Bible or even the Quran.  The correct historical name of the land of the indigenous Jews is Israel.

Israel appears 2500 times in the Bible and Quran.

Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Professor of Religion, Boston University; Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University; Diploma in Theology, Oxford University 


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish rebel] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*
> Jesus of Nazareth, King of the Jews by Paula Fredriksen - Book - Random House


 
PBS...


> In 70 AD, after a siege marked by starvation and terror crucifixions, the Roman army broke through the walls of Jerusalem.  Not only did they kill thousands of Jews, they laid waste to the Temple, the only place on Earth, according to Biblical law, where Jews could worship God.
> 
> It was the death of the religion of Priests and sacrifices described by the Hebrew Bible.  But, it would not be the death of Judaism.  In the years ahead, some of the greatest religious minds in history would struggle to reinvent the religion of Moses and David.
> 
> *But, the Jews would be forced to work during a period of almost inconceivable bloodshed and turmoil.  They would watch their people be expelled from Jerusalem on pain of death and see the name of their homeland changed from Judea to Palestine*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLypbbijk2I&feature=relmfu]The Gifts of the Jews - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> I could care less about the sell outs called the Druze. They are Not muslims.
> 
> Of course the Palestinians who live in Israel want to stay in Israel.
> 
> If they went to live in Gaza. They would be unemployed, starved, treated like dogs by the IDF, and bombed and killed on a regular basis.



fakestinians are an invention.  They're just egyptian and saudi illegal aliens in Israel, like illegal Mexicans in the US.

Didn't you read the fakestiniain memo?

Palesteenian Hamas Minister of the Interior Fathi Hammad, Al-Hekma TV [Egypt]: "Half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis"


> Brothers, there are 1.8 million of us in Gaza. Allah be praised, we all have Arab roots and every Palestinian in Gaza and throughout Palestine can prove his Arab roots--whether from Saudi Arabia, from Yemen, or anywhere.
> 
> Personally, half my family is Egyptian.  We are all like that.
> 
> More than 30 families in the Gaza Strip are called Al-Masri [Egyptian]
> 
> Brothers, half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis
> 
> Who are the Palestinians?  we have many families called Al-Masri, whose roots are Egyptian.  Egyptian!  They may be from Alexandria, from Cairo, from Dumietta, from the North, from aswan, from Upper Egypt.  We are Egyptians.  we are Arabs.  We are Muslims
> Hamas Minister of the Interior and of National Security Fathi Hammad Slams Egypt over Fuel Shortage in Gaza Strip, and Says: "Half of the Palestinians Are Egyptians and the Other Half Are Saudis"


 
Winston Churchill, Secretary of "Palestine" During British Mandate to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates, 23 May 1939


> So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.
> Churchill and the Jews | Martin Gilbert | Macmillan


----------



## JStone

Swagger said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re. Jews and Palestine/Israel.
> 
> What Jews seem to forget is that their Diaspora's dispersal was solidified by the Romans. The Jews' rebellion in Judea resulted in them paying a very severe price: wholesale expulsion. They invited the wrath of Rome's mighty legions and lost. They were slung-out of their land. The vacuum was filled. Islam's been the prevailing religion for the last thousand years. The Jews roled their dice with the Romans and lost. Tough. And tell me, as pagans, were the Romans "anti-semitic"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Jews "rolled the dice again" and now we have the most powerful country in the region
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is almost entirely relient on the American taxpayer.
Click to expand...


You're allowed to be dumb.  It's the only thing you do well.

Israel: $200 Billion Gross Domestic Product.  40th Largest Economy In The World.  30th Highest Per Capita Income In The World 


> Israel, sometimes referred to as "Startup Nation", is a hub of entrepreneurship...Located at the heart of the Middle East, right between Asia and Africa, it has close trade relations with both Europe and North America, which contribute to its success.
> 
> With a population of 7.6 million, yet roughly the worlds 40th largest economy, Israel enjoys a technologically advanced economy, brimming with entrepreneurial activity. The citizenry is highly educated and cosmopolitan, and serves as a valuable resource for advancements in high technology. Venture capital and startups are part of the local culture, and more Israeli companies are listed on NASDAQ than from any other country outside of North America, China following closely.
> 
> Israel prides itself in the high level of its universities, almost all of which hold entrepreneurship centers.
> GEW / Israel: A Startup Nation | Global Entrepreneurship Week


 
KPMG: Israel Spreading Its Wings, Growing Internationally  


> Israel has a dynamic, technologically advanced market economy, with a GDP of approximately US$200 billion. Over the past five years, GDP has grown by an average of five percent annually, while inflation has been near zero and the Israeli Shekel has remained stable versus the US Dollar. The Bank of Israel's interest rate is at a record low, at 0.5 percent, and is among the lowest in the world. Raw materials (excluding diamonds and fuels), constitute 40 percent of total imports, while manufacturing (low-to-high technology products and services), constitutes 87 percent of total exports. In addition, there are more Israeli-domiciled companies traded on NASDAQ (currently 63) than in any country outside the US.
> The country's entrepreneurial and competitive environment is underpinned by a number of cultural and social factors. Education is one of the key drivers with high numbers of science and engineering students graduating each year - Israel boasts a ratio of 135 scientists per 100,000 workers, the highest in the world
> 
> In the 1990s, following the successful establishment of Yozma, one of Israel's first venture capital (VC) programs, nearly 100 VC firms have been established, using foreign and local investment capital, to help catapult the creation and expansion of a large number of high technology companies. Approximately US$9.4 billion of capital was invested from these sources between 1993 and 2000.  In all, approximately US$4.2 billion of capital has been invested in Israeli private equity firms KPMG - April 2011 - frontiers in finance: Spreading its wings





> The State of Israel boasts a young, vibrant, developed economy.  It is a country which encourages initiative and diversity and rewards innovation and improvisation.  Israel has become a leader in advanced technological development, research, and international collaboration.  Much of its success is based on its mst precious resource, the mind and spirit of its hardworking and industrious working population.
> 
> Israel exemplifies the notion that necessity is the mother of invnetion; with a harsh climate and scarce resources, Israel has invested heavily in developing a highly skilled workforce.  That investment has paid off, and over the past decade Israel has attracted significant capital for its leadership in clean energy technologies, the biomedical field, and software development.  Today Israel boasts the largest number of NASDAQ-listed companies outside of the US.
> 
> Israel's 2010 admisison to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development, whose mission espouses "A Stronger, Cleaner, Fairer World Economy," cements Israel's increasing role on the world stage.
> 
> Israel Saves Intel
> 
> In 2006, Intel, the producer of the famed Pentium Chip, was taking a beating from Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] after its 2003 launch of Opteron.  Intel's stock was plummeting and its processor had hit a performance wall.
> 
> The Israeli team got to work, relying on two core Israeli traits to overcome this problem: Creativity to design a solution and determination to convince top management to put its energy behind their Core 2 Duo processor
> 
> Intel's bet on the Israelis required a shift in thinking about how processors work and how Intel marketed them.  Intel had always promoted the theory that faster clock speed, the rate at which a chip executes instructions, was the key to measuring a computer's performance.  Despite being slower than the Pentium chip, the Core 2 Duo processor provided more power efficiency, increased computer performance and the potential to revive Intel's dwindling market share.
> 
> The company's strong history with its Israeli team encouraged Intel executives to trust the Israeli team's chutzpah.  Adopting the Core 2 Duo processor paid off---In June 2010, Inte's market share was approximately 80% compared to AMD's meager 12%
> 
> After more than 35 years since Intel's first investment in Israel, the company boasts multiple Israeli location, including:
> 
> Haifa: Established in 1974 as Intel's first design and development center outside the US, Haifa is home to Intel's Israel Development Center.  IDC, which specializes in software technologies, created Intel's pioneering processors and now develops Intel's mobile microprocessors.
> 
> Jerusalem:  Fab 8, Intel's first non-US water fabrication facility, manufactures more than 130 different products which are used in a variety of industries.
> 
> Orvat Gat: Opened in 1999, the $1.6 billion Orvat Gat facility represents the largest single private sector investment ever made in Israel.
> 
> Kyriat Gat: Building on its success, Intel is expanding its facility here with a planned $2.7 billion investment in Israel.
> 
> Over the past four decades, the relationship between Intel and Israel has continued to grow.  Following steady success, it seems that all eyes are on Israel when it comes to Intel's future innovation and product development
> http://www.worldstridescapstone.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Destination-Israel.pdf


----------



## Lipush

Sunni Man said:


> I could care less about the sell outs called the Druze. They are Not muslims.
> 
> Of course the Palestinians who live in Israel want to stay in Israel.
> 
> If they went to live in Gaza. They would be unemployed, starved, treated like dogs by the IDF, and bombed and killed on a regular basis.



Don't be silly I mean the poll was made and ask in case that there will be a Palestinian country *without* a blockade any place. In that situation, the Palestinians said they prefer staying in the Jewish state, and they don't to be in the Palestinian state.

Get me now?


----------



## Sunni Man

Lipush said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about the sell outs called the Druze. They are Not muslims.
> 
> Of course the Palestinians who live in Israel want to stay in Israel.
> 
> If they went to live in Gaza. They would be unemployed, starved, treated like dogs by the IDF, and bombed and killed on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly, I mean the poll was made and ask in case that there will be a Palestinian country *without* a blockade any place. In that situation, the Palestinians said they prefer staying in the Jewish state, and they don't to be in the Palestinian state.
Click to expand...

That's like a visitor to a prison asking the inmates in front of the guards, "Are you treated well and do you get enough food?"

Knowing full well that if they answer in the negative. 

They will be beaten to a pulp as soon as the visitors leave.


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about the sell outs called the Druze. They are Not muslims.
> 
> Of course the Palestinians who live in Israel want to stay in Israel.
> 
> If they went to live in Gaza. They would be unemployed, starved, treated like dogs by the IDF, and bombed and killed on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly, I mean the poll was made and ask in case that there will be a Palestinian country *without* a blockade any place. In that situation, the Palestinians said they prefer staying in the Jewish state, and they don't to be in the Palestinian state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's like a visitor to a prison asking the inmates in front of the guards, "Are you treated well and do you get enough food?"
> 
> Knowing full well that if they answer in the negative.
> 
> They will be beaten to a pulp as soon as the visitors leave.
Click to expand...


You erroneously posted earlier that the fictional "palestine" appears in the Torah.  The fictional "palestine" does not appear in the Torah nor in the entire Tanakh.

Israel appears 1000 times in the Tanakh.

Maybe, you can open a quran and learn about your own cult since quran sez your allah made ISRAEL the Jewish homeland.

Funny, Israel appears in quran but not "palestine" Now, you know 



> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd


----------



## Sunni Man

So glad that I have JStone on ignore mode.

I can only see that he has posted something.

And it saves the thread from looking all cluttered up with his endless drivel and off topic youtube videos.


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> So glad that I have JStone on ignore mode.
> 
> I can only see that he has posted something.
> 
> And it saves the thread from looking all cluttered up with his endless drivel and off topic youtube videos.



You're unable to debate me.  Now, everyone here knows you haven't even read your own quran nor are you aware that nowhere in it does the fictional "palestine" appear.

Nor, do you know that quran says that allah made Israel the Jewish Homeland.

You really should try reading your quran so you don't embarrass yourself with your ignorance of your own cult  



> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd


----------



## Lipush

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about the sell outs called the Druze. They are Not muslims.
> 
> Of course the Palestinians who live in Israel want to stay in Israel.
> 
> If they went to live in Gaza. They would be unemployed, starved, treated like dogs by the IDF, and bombed and killed on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly, I mean the poll was made and ask in case that there will be a Palestinian country *without* a blockade any place. In that situation, the Palestinians said they prefer staying in the Jewish state, and they don't to be in the Palestinian state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's like a visitor to a prison asking the inmates in front of the guards, "Are you treated well and do you get enough food?"
> 
> Knowing full well that if they answer in the negative.
> 
> They will be beaten to a pulp as soon as the visitors leave.
Click to expand...


That is stupid, what is israel gaining by "twisting" this poll?

because I guess that is what you mean. Israel has no interest in including Palestinians in the country in case that there will be a Palestinian state in the future.

For Israel's interest, the better is that the Palestinians say they wish to move to their own state when the time comes. It is like a bloody thorn in the butt to descover that they wish to stay in israel even in case there will be a "Palestine" besides Israel in the future.

so your example is wrong when you think of it.


----------



## Sunni Man

Lipush said:


> because I guess that is what you mean. Israel has no interest in including Palestinians in the country in case that there will be a Palestinian state in the future.
> 
> For Israel's interest, the better is that the Palestinians say they wish to move to their own state when the time comes. It is like a bloody thorn in the butt to descover that they wish to stay in israel even in case there will be a "Palestine" besides Israel in the future.


So you would like to kick out the Palestinians out of Israel even though they are Israeli citizens?

Please tell me again how Israel is not an apartheid state??


----------



## Swagger

JStone said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad that I have JStone on ignore mode.
> 
> I can only see that he has posted something.
> 
> And it saves the thread from looking all cluttered up with his endless drivel and off topic youtube videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You're unable to debate me*.  Now, everyone here knows you haven't even read your own quran nor are you aware that nowhere in it does the fictional "palestine" appear.
> 
> Nor, do you know that quran says that allah made Israel the Jewish Homeland.
> 
> You really should try reading your quran so you don't embarrass yourself with your ignorance of your own cult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Since when were you ever interested in "debating"? I've lost count of how many times you've been either banned as a consequence of your incessant spamming; or so soundly defeated even your supporters daren't intercede for fear of being associated with such glaring ignorance.


----------



## Sunni Man

Swagger said:


> Since when were you ever interested in "debating"? I've lost count of how many times you've been either banned as a consequence of your incessant spamming; or so soundly defeated even your supporters daren't intercede for fear of being associated with such glaring ignorance.


JSone is such an idiot that even the other Chosen People who are members of USMB won't defend him or his posts.

Heck, even Ropey-Dopey has distanced him self from him.


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when were you ever interested in "debating"? I've lost count of how many times you've been either banned as a consequence of your incessant spamming; or so soundly defeated even your supporters daren't intercede for fear of being associated with such glaring ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> JSone is such an idiot that even the Chosen People who are members of USMB won't defend him or his posts.
> 
> Heck, even Ropey-Dopey has distanced him self form him.
Click to expand...


You evidently haven't opened your own quran or else you'd know that your own allah has made Jews the Chosen People.

It's embarrassing for you to not even know your own "religion"

Quran 2 Children of Israel!  Call to mind the special favor which I bestowed upon you and that I preferred you to all other

Now, you know allah is a zionist!


----------



## deaddogseye

obama is a black guy (ok, hes half black) whos middle name is Hussein and the greatest cutlural / moral influence on him clearly has been islam.

Do you really expect him to like Israel?


----------



## JStone

deaddogseye said:


> obama is a black guy (ok, hes half black) whos middle name is Hussein and the greatest cutlural / moral influence on him clearly has been islam.
> 
> Do you really expect him to like Israel?



Obama "claims" to have converted to islime, though, his islimic upbringing no doubt has poisoned his mind, in general, and on Israel and Jews, in particular.  This, despite that islime stole the best tenets of Judaism from its revollutionary belef in one God to the sabbath to even ripping off the Jewish kashruth dietary laws and calling them halal.  

Arab-American Dr. Wafa Sultan, Human Rights Activist, Among "Time magazine's 100 heroes and pioneers whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world" 

Wafa Sultan - The 2006 TIME 100 - TIME.



> When I emigrated to the United States of America from Syria, another Arab country that today is undergoing a turbulent political earthquake, never did I imagine that one day I would stand outside the United Nations to oppose its perverted conference, to defend against its malicious attempt to single out Israel -- a country that I was taught to hate.  But here I am today, proud to stand for light in the midst of darkness. This darkness brought about by the multiple Muslim countries and their international enablers, who have dishonored the initial objective of the United Nations, only to vilify, and eventually to destroy Israel - the one and the only free democratic country in the entire Middle East.
> 
> For the last 1,400 years, since its inception, Islamic ideology has attempted to deprive the Jews of their three most cherished possessions -- their Bible, their Lives, and their Land of Israel.
> 
> During my school years, I heard my teachers, family members, neighbors, and the media all bombarding us daily, throughout the Arab world. We, as small kids and young adults, were indoctrinated to share the anti-Semitic vitriol -- to despise and denigrate Jews. God condemned the Jews because they falsified the Torah. How did I know it? That is what I was taught. Since Jews forged the Bible, they were despised and depicted as pigs and apes. How did I know it? That is what I was taught. Jews killed our prophets and were the enemies of Allah. How did I know it? That is what I was taught. Therefore, the Jews represent an existential danger to all humanity, so their annihilation, as individuals and as a people, was and would be a legitimate service to God and mankind. How did I know it? That is what I was taught.
> 
> Yes, killing Jews was always presented to me and my classmates as a religious obligation. We absorbed this evil propaganda with our food and water, and with our school books, each and every day. As a trained psychiatrist, I assert that seeds of hatred planted in the mind of a child, lead to immense hatred as the child grows into adulthood. Tragically, this hatred generates dangerous actions and even death.
> http://europenews.dk/en/node/48365


----------



## Jroc

> *Iran&#8217;s Best Defense*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As US officials again ask Iran to stop its atom bomb program, President Barack Obama seems to be working hard to shield Iran and to prevent Israel from striking at Iran&#8217;s nuclear weapons potential. US officials are believed to be behind stories about Israel readying basing and refueling options in countries near Iran, like Azerbaijan.
> 
> The Azeris quickly denied they allowed Israel to use their land., and this is a sign the Azeris are feeling pressure not to help Israel, even as Obama reportedly used the Islamist and strongly anti-Israel leader of Turkey, Recep Erdogan, to send a message to Iran that the US would be willing to accept &#8220;an Iranian civilian nuclear program.&#8221;
> 
> For Israel&#8212;and for Saudis, Jordanians and Egyptians&#8212;Iran&#8217;s  bomb is not a matter that can be indefinitely delayed in a diplomatic ping-pong match.




Iran&#8217;s Best Defense | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Lipush

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> because I guess that is what you mean. Israel has no interest in including Palestinians in the country in case that there will be a Palestinian state in the future.
> 
> For Israel's interest, the better is that the Palestinians say they wish to move to their own state when the time comes. It is like a bloody thorn in the butt to descover that they wish to stay in israel even in case there will be a "Palestine" besides Israel in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would like to kick out the Palestinians out of Israel even though they are Israeli citizens?
> 
> Please tell me again how Israel is not an apartheid state??
Click to expand...


Hua?!

Havn't you been following my posts at all?

In case that there WILL be a palestinian state besides, NEXT to, Israel, then YES, the Palestinians will move to their Palestine and the Israelis will move to Israel!

Dua!

I mean, how many states do the palestinian NEED! they aren't THAT many people!

And again with the apartheid crap? Israel is nothing like apartheid africa, people nead to learn about the apartheid before saying stupid things.


----------



## Swagger

Lipush, just for clarification. Are you an American or an Israeli?


----------



## Jroc

Swagger said:


> Lipush, just for clarification. Are you an American or an Israeli?



Who cares? there's no litmus test here, you're English


----------



## Jroc

> *Obama Selects Woman Who Wanted to Invade Israel As Chair of Genocide Panel *
> 
> Only Barack Obama! Today the President tried to show he was a friend of the Jews with a beautifully crafted speech Holocaust Museum. Showing his words mean nothing, also today Samantha Power began work today as chair of  President Barack Obama's new Atrocities Prevention Board. If you don't remember Ms Power she once called for a US force to invade Israel and force through a "peace settlement." Powers also had some unflattering things to say about about America's Jewish population during the 2008 campaign
> 
> How long do you think it will be before Powers uses that board as tool to de-legitimize Israel?
> 
> Power was a foreign policy adviser to the Obama campaign in 2008 when she blamed the Jews for the criticism of then Candidate Obama's foreign policy platform.



"The Lid": Obama Selects Woman Who Wanted to Invade Israel As Chair of Genocide Panel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFdt6fjdHQw]Obama Advisor Samantha Power Calls for Invasion of Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Swagger said:


> Lipush, just for clarification. Are you an American or an Israeli?



Considering the bankruptcy of the islamic shithole of britainistan, shouldn't you be seeking gainful employment rather than posting on a messageboard?  How is life under sharia?


----------



## Jroc

> US excludes Israel from anti-terror forum because of Turkey
> Israel tried hard to obtain an invitation to the Global Counterterrorism Forum meeting, and its exclusion has greatly disappointed officials in Jerusalem.
> 
> The US blocked Israel's participation in the Global Counterterrorism Forum's (GCTF) first meeting in Istanbul on Friday, even though Israel has one of the most extensive experiences in counterterrorism in the world. A pro-Israeli source in Washington told "Globes" that Israel was excluded from the meeting because of fierce objections by Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan.
> Israel tried hard to obtain an invitation to the meeting, and its exclusion, despite the tight US-Israeli intelligence ties, has greatly disappointed officials in Jerusalem.
> 
> The GCTF, one of the pillars of President Barack Obama's antiterrorism campaign, was established in September 2011. The White House calls the forum as a wise use of force against terrorism, and chose Turkey as the forum's joint chair, together with the US.
> 
> 29 countries are participating in the GCTF, ten of which are Arab and/or Muslim countries: Algeria, Egypt, Indonesia, Jordan, Morocco, Pakistan, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Turkey, and the United Arab Emirates. Other members include China, Russia, India, and Western European countries.
> 
> "The GCTF sought from the outset to bridge old and deep divides in the international community between Western donor nations and Muslim majority nations. And it has, I think, done that quite effectively," said a top US official at the press briefing before the opening session.
> 
> Republican politicians claim that, since one third of the GCTF's members are Muslim countries, the Obama administration is trying to deepen ties with the Muslim world at Israel's expense


. 

US excludes Israel from anti-terror forum because of Turkey - Globes


----------



## Moonglow

The Middle East is fucked up and has been for centuries, no past president has been able to do any good in the Middle East. So you just blame Obama? What an ignorant fool.
Israel jumped into a fire and some how it is Obama's fault that we must straighten out the mess they began. Go to hell.


----------



## Jroc

Moonglow said:


> The Middle East is fucked up and has been for centuries, no past president has been able to do any good in the Middle East. So you just blame Obama? What an ignorant fool.
> *Israel jumped into a fire* and some how it is Obama's fault that we must straighten out the mess they began. Go to hell.



You mean Israel's exsistance right?


----------



## Sunni Man

Israel is the base camp for the largest criminal and terrorist organization in the world.

This crime family uses the name Zionists.

It's street enforcers are known as the IDF

And the hit men are called the Mossad


----------



## Jroc

> *Washington reportedly sends Tehran indirect message saying it will not back Israeli strike on nuclear facilities as long as Iran refrains from attacking American facilities in Persian Gulf*
> 
> The United States has indirectly informed Iran, via two European nations, that it would not back an Israeli strike against the country's nuclear facilities, as long as Tehran refrains from attacking American interests in the Persian Gulf, Yedioth Ahronoth reported Monday.
> 
> 
> According to the report, Washington used covert back-channels in Europe to clarify that the US does not intend to back Israel in a strike that may spark a regional conflict.
> 
> In return, Washington reportedly expects Iran to steer clear of strategic American assets in the Persian Gulf, such as military bases and aircraft carriers.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli officials reported an unprecedented low in the two nations' defense ties, which stems from the Obama administration's desire to warn Israel against mounting an uncoordinated attack on Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times reported Monday that US President Barack Obama is promoting a series of steps meant to curb an Israeli offensive against Iran, while forcing the Islamic Republic to take the nuclear negotiations more seriously.



'Iran must steer clear of US interests in Gulf' - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> Israel is the base camp for the largest criminal and terrorist organization in the world.
> 
> This crime family uses the name Zionists.
> 
> It's street enforcers are known as the IDF
> 
> And the hit men are called the Mossad




Mecca is the home base for all that is evil in the world.   In that land a fithy pig named named muhummad was born of whore amina.    The pig engaged in crime from his youth---robbery, rape and even enslavement disgusting  lump of kharah that he was.    The criminal scum of the land were attracted to him for the theft and rape opportunities    and the crime organization has grown and grown  -----having murdered, to this point,  in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS  -----the criminals most disgusting of the criminals are honored within their ranks being called JIHADISTS -----MUJAHAD describes the most vile and depraved of the entire planet      They murder even their own children----after buggering them


----------



## CMike

Moonglow said:


> The Middle East is fucked up and has been for centuries, no past president has been able to do any good in the Middle East. So you just blame Obama? What an ignorant fool.
> Israel jumped into a fire and some how it is Obama's fault that we must straighten out the mess they began. Go to hell.



You first.

The Obama Administration is siding with Arab terrorists against the only American ally in the region.


----------



## CMike

Sunni Man said:


> So glad that I have JStone on ignore mode.
> 
> I can only see that he has posted something.
> 
> And it saves the thread from looking all cluttered up with his endless drivel and off topic youtube videos.



He is the lucky one.


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMAn3chKYHA]RJC - "Perilous Times" Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

> A new, 18-minute mini-documentary follows the journey of Irina, a 23-year-old liberal, Jewish New Yorker who voted for Obama in 2008. Yet as her connection to Israel has grown, and she has learned more about the President's policies across the Middle East and towards Israel in particular, Irina has come to realize that "when the chips are down," the President may not "have Israel's back" as he says.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgvMGLdc908]Absolutely Uncertain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Well, here's to hoping and praying things go well for the people of the Middle East, of which Israel is a member and a long-time friend of ours who helped us when we needed information after years of having none. Then when the WTC was destroyed, the onus was on our leaders to stop the madness.


----------



## Jroc

freedombecki said:


> Well, here's to hoping and praying things go well for the people of the Middle East, of which Israel is a member and a long-time friend of ours who helped us when we needed information after years of having none. Then when the WTC was destroyed, the onus was on our leaders to stop the madness.



This thread for me is to be used as an informational thread for certain liberal Jews on the board who don't want to see What Obama really is. Maybe a light will come on, like happend with the girl in that last video...You never know.


----------



## Jroc

> *Selection of Israel critic for US delegation to human rights forum raises concern*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An outspoken critic of Israel who once said the Jewish state should be added to the list of 9/11 terror suspects was recently selected by the Obama administration to participate in an international forum on human rights -- sparking outcry from watchdog groups.
> 
> The participant, Muslim Public Affairs Council founder Salam al-Marayati, was tapped to be part of the U.S. delegation to the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe forum in Poland.
> 
> The State Department defended the selection. Christopher Midura, a spokesman with the U.S. Mission to the OSCE, said: &#8220;Mr. al-Marayati has been involved in U.S. government initiatives for almost 10 years and has been a valued and highly credible interlocutor on issues affecting Muslim communities. He was invited to participate in this year&#8217;s (event) as a reflection of the wide diversity of backgrounds of the American people.&#8221;
> 
> 
> I think it was a terrible idea,&#8221; said Frank Gaffney, founder of the Washington-based Center for Security Policy. &#8220;And it&#8217;s not just an isolated incident.&#8221;
> 
> The Investigative Project on Terrorism also recently completed a one-year study that concluded &#8220;known radical Islamists made hundreds of visits to the Obama White House.&#8221; Among the visitors was al-Marayati, whom the logs show has visited the White House at least seven times.
> 
> Al-Marayati, who rejects the &#8220;radical&#8221; label, has been a sharp critic of how Israel and the United States act and interact.
> 
> &#8220;The United States has done a lot of dirty work that has served the interests of Israel," al-Marayati said in January. "It destroyed Iraq. It supported the destruction and crippling of Egypt. It has crippled the Gulf. And now, it is looking to Iran as the next target for crippling and destroying. Who is driving our foreign policy -&#8209; President Obama or Prime Minister Netanyahu?"
> 
> Two years earlier, after authorities disrupted a plot to bomb synagogues and fire missiles at U.S. military aircraft, al-Marayati told Fox News the defendants were either &#8220;petty criminals or gullible people who were guilty of stupidity. They were not imminent threats.&#8221;
> 
> The four men in the plot were convicted and sentenced to 25-year prison terms.
> 
> Perhaps most controversial was al-Marayati&#8217;s comments after the 2001 terror attacks.
> 
> On the day of the Sept. 11, 2001, terror attacks, al-Marayati said on a Los Angeles radio show: &#8220;If we&#8217;re going to look at suspects, we should look to the groups that benefit the most from these kinds of incidents



Selection of Israel critic for US delegation to human rights forum raises concern | Fox News


----------



## theliq

JStone said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when were you ever interested in "debating"? I've lost count of how many times you've been either banned as a consequence of your incessant spamming; or so soundly defeated even your supporters daren't intercede for fear of being associated with such glaring ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> JSone is such an idiot that even the Chosen People who are members of USMB won't defend him or his posts.
> 
> Heck, even Ropey-Dopey has distanced him self form him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You evidently haven't opened your own quran or else you'd know that your own allah has made Jews the Chosen People.
> 
> It's embarrassing for you to not even know your own "religion"
> 
> Quran 2 Children of Israel!  Call to mind the special favor which I bestowed upon you and that I preferred you to all other
> 
> Now, you know allah is a zionist!
Click to expand...


 Welcome Back Stoney..Nice To See You Haven't Changed..steve


----------



## Jroc

> The Obama administration kept its promise of an open Obama White House &#8211; for radical Islamists. The Investigative Project on Terrorism (IPT) has reported on hundreds of White House meetings to which the Islamists have been invited.
> 
> &#8220;Court documents and other records have identified many of these visitors as belonging to groups serving as fronts for the Muslim Brotherhood, Hamas and other Islamic militant organizations,&#8221; the Investigative Project on Terrorism reported. It based its findings on an exhaustive analysis of millions of White House visitor log entries, which the IPT correlated with lists of officials of known radical Islamist groups such as the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR). This group, said to be affiliated with the Muslim Brotherhood, was named an unindicted co-conspirator in the trial of the Holy Land Foundation, a jihadist charitable front group whose officials were convicted of funneling money to Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this year, as Michelle Malkin reported, &#8220;White House officials welcomed a foreign delegation of the radical Sharia-enforcing Muslim Brotherhood from Egypt.&#8221;
> 
> One repeat visitor to the Obama White House is Linda Sarsour, a Palestinian Muslim American activist and a self-proclaimed &#8220;pure New Yorker, born and raised in Brooklyn.&#8221; Records confirm that Sarsour has been invited to at least seven White House meetings since April 2010.
> 
> Sarsour doesn&#8217;t just have an open door to the Obama White House. She was also honored by the White House last December as a &#8220;Champion of Change.&#8221;
> 
> The kind of change Sarsour champions is the end of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> Last week, according to IPT, Sarsour tweeted the Islamist demonization of Israel equating Zionism with &#8220;racism.&#8221; She posted links on her Twitter feed to an anti-Israel video by a New York poet named Remroum, accusing Israel of ethnic cleansing and rejecting attempts at normalization between Israelis and Palestinians.




Obama Honors Radical Israel Hater


----------



## Katzndogz

Huma Abedin is a member of the muslim brotherhood.  Valerie Jarret is Iranian.   This royal regime is Anti Israel and anti Great Satan too.


----------



## Jroc

I think I 'll revive this thread, because it should be and i feel like it




> *Kerry Blames Israel*
> 
> Kerry tells Senate 'Israel didn't release Palestinian prisoners...announced settlements in Jerusalem, and poof, that was it.'[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Secretary of State John Kerry spoke before the Senate on Tuesday, where he blamed Israel for the breakdown of peace talks last week.
> 
> "Israel didn't release the Palestinian prisoners on the day they were supposed to be freed, and another day passed, and another day, and then another 700 settlement units were announced in Jerusalem, and 'poof'...that was sort of the moment," remarked Kerry before the Senate Foreign Relations Committee.
> 
> The fourth and final batch of terrorist releases, meant as a "gesture" for the talks, was set for March 29 but put on hold given the total lack of progress in talks, and the widespread protest to the unpopular move. Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu reportedly told Kerry the release could topple his government.
> 
> The release was officially cancelled last Thursday, after Palestinian Authority (PA) Chairman Abbas requested to join 15 UN agencies last Tuesday, in breach of the peace talk conditions.
> 
> Kerry simply noted before the senate that Abbas's move was "clearly unhelpful." He added "it is the responsibility of the two sides to make decisions," noting that "both sides took negative steps."
> 
> Regarding Kerry's comment about the "700 settlement units," Israel reissued a call for tenders on over 700 housing units in the southern Jerusalem neighborhood of Gilo last Tuesday. A construction freeze on Jewish building in Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria was not a precondition of the talks.
> 
> No Jewish state for now
> *
> Kerry further blamed Israel for demanding recognition as the Jewish state.* Palestinian Authority (PA) Chairman Mahmoud Abbas brought talks to a standstill by adamantly refusing to recognize Israel as the Jewish state



Kerry Blames Israel - News from America - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> José;3684776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey (and Gravity) are absolutely right when they say this will not result in a final agreement by any stretch, when they say that Palestinians will only accept the partition of Palestine as a "temporary palestinian state" (*AT BEST*) *that will be used as a tool to advance their ultimate nationalist aspiration, the right of return*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my only point regarding the Palestinian and Israeli issue.
Click to expand...


The point hasn't changed.






Even if the US's points are.


----------



## Ropey

Do you notice his eyes. He's looking in two directions.

John Kerry Is Getting Slammed For Using The 'A-Word' With Israel | Business Insider


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Do you notice his eyes. He's looking in two directions.
> 
> John Kerry Is Getting Slammed For Using The 'A-Word' With Israel | Business Insider



Hah... never noticed that before..Is that kinda like talking out of both sides of his mouth?


----------



## theliq

Ropey said:


> Do you notice his eyes. He's looking in two directions.
> 
> John Kerry Is Getting Slammed For Using The 'A-Word' With Israel | Business Insider



HE MAYBE STONED you know Ropey


----------



## Lipush

In Hebrew there is a saying, "*Ad Ya'avor Za'am*"- _'Until the rage and insanity pass'_

Obama fails almost in every mid-eastern policy. Israel will suck it up and move on, only solution is to wait this guy out.


----------



## Ropey

theliq said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you notice his eyes. He's looking in two directions.
> 
> John Kerry Is Getting Slammed For Using The 'A-Word' With Israel | Business Insider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE MAYBE STONED you know Ropey
Click to expand...







Stoned by evil.

Yes.


----------



## Jroc

Lipush said:


> In Hebrew there is a saying, "*Ad Ya'avor Za'am*"- _'Until the rage and insanity pass'_
> 
> Obama fails almost in every mid-eastern policy. Israel will suck it up and move on, only solution is to wait this guy out.



 Well said sweetie


----------



## Lipush

Jroc said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Hebrew there is a saying, "*Ad Ya'avor Za'am*"- _'Until the rage and insanity pass'_
> 
> Obama fails almost in every mid-eastern policy. Israel will suck it up and move on, only solution is to wait this guy out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said sweetie
Click to expand...


----------



## Jroc

This belongs here too 




> The argument offered by department spokeswoman Jen Psaki was that, it was "an interim technocratic government that does not include ministers affiliated with Hamas." But any real unity government that's being backed by Hamas will have to be heavily influenced by the terrorist group, which controls Gaza, no matter the figureheads that are put in place.
> 
> More disturbingly, the Washington Post has reported that, the agreement, "appears to skirt, barely, U.S. prohibitions on aid to a Palestinian government that has 'undue' Hamas presence or influence. The Obama administration had worked behind the scenes to suggest terms for the new coalition government that would not trigger the U.S. ban, reasoning that the money helps preserve American leverage."
> 
> *So in other words, according to this report, the Obama administration actively worked with the Palestinians to help them mask the fact that they were bringing a terrorist group into the government so that they could get around U.S. law aimed at preventing the flow of money to terrorist*s




President Obama shirks his campaign pledge not to deal with Hamas | WashingtonExaminer.com


----------



## theliq

deaddogseye said:


> obama is a black guy (ok, hes half black) whos middle name is Hussein and the greatest cutlural / moral influence on him clearly has been islam.
> 
> Do you really expect him to like Israel?



Top Cretin This Week..Duh


----------



## theliq

JStone said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the land which you call historic "Palestine" sunni, is the territory in which held in the past both Jews and Arab civilians.
> 
> My grandmother's ID says "Born in Palestine". So that makes Israelis Palestinian as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with the Jews living in Palestine and being citizens of a Palestinian state.
> 
> But I strongly oppose the fascist Zionists who currently rule the land and call it Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine is an invented Roman word the Romans called Israel.
> 
> There is no palestine in the Hebrew Bible, Christian Bible or even the Quran.  The correct historical name of the land of the indigenous Jews is Israel.
> 
> Israel appears 2500 times in the Bible and Quran.
> 
> Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Professor of Religion, Boston University; Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University; Diploma in Theology, Oxford University
> 
> 
> 
> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish rebel] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*
> Jesus of Nazareth, King of the Jews by Paula Fredriksen - Book - Random House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PBS...
> 
> 
> 
> In 70 AD, after a siege marked by starvation and terror crucifixions, the Roman army broke through the walls of Jerusalem.  Not only did they kill thousands of Jews, they laid waste to the Temple, the only place on Earth, according to Biblical law, where Jews could worship God.
> 
> It was the death of the religion of Priests and sacrifices described by the Hebrew Bible.  But, it would not be the death of Judaism.  In the years ahead, some of the greatest religious minds in history would struggle to reinvent the religion of Moses and David.
> 
> *But, the Jews would be forced to work during a period of almost inconceivable bloodshed and turmoil.  They would watch their people be expelled from Jerusalem on pain of death and see the name of their homeland changed from Judea to Palestine*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLypbbijk2I&feature=relmfu]The Gifts of the Jews - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Before the word Israel entered the Lexicon......there was Cannan,Moab etc,. Jews were not the original peoples of this land,something you misleadingly FORGOT TO MENTION


----------



## Jroc

theliq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with the Jews living in Palestine and being citizens of a Palestinian state.
> 
> But I strongly oppose the fascist Zionists who currently rule the land and call it Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is an invented Roman word the Romans called Israel.
> 
> There is no palestine in the Hebrew Bible, Christian Bible or even the Quran.  The correct historical name of the land of the indigenous Jews is Israel.
> 
> Israel appears 2500 times in the Bible and Quran.
> 
> Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Professor of Religion, Boston University; Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University; Diploma in Theology, Oxford University
> 
> 
> PBS...
> 
> 
> 
> In 70 AD, after a siege marked by starvation and terror crucifixions, the Roman army broke through the walls of Jerusalem.  Not only did they kill thousands of Jews, they laid waste to the Temple, the only place on Earth, according to Biblical law, where Jews could worship God.
> 
> It was the death of the religion of Priests and sacrifices described by the Hebrew Bible.  But, it would not be the death of Judaism.  In the years ahead, some of the greatest religious minds in history would struggle to reinvent the religion of Moses and David.
> 
> *But, the Jews would be forced to work during a period of almost inconceivable bloodshed and turmoil.  They would watch their people be expelled from Jerusalem on pain of death and see the name of their homeland changed from Judea to Palestine*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLypbbijk2I&feature=relmfu]The Gifts of the Jews - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the word Israel entered the Lexicon......there was Cannan,Moab etc,. Jews were not the original peoples of this land,something you misleadingly FORGOT TO MENTION
Click to expand...


Israel is a Jewish state now, as it was before. Lets stay in the here and now.


----------



## theliq

Jroc said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is an invented Roman word the Romans called Israel.
> 
> There is no palestine in the Hebrew Bible, Christian Bible or even the Quran.  The correct historical name of the land of the indigenous Jews is Israel.
> 
> Israel appears 2500 times in the Bible and Quran.
> 
> Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Professor of Religion, Boston University; Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University; Diploma in Theology, Oxford University
> 
> 
> PBS...
> 
> The Gifts of the Jews - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the word Israel entered the Lexicon......there was Cannan,Moab etc,. Jews were not the original peoples of this land,something you misleadingly FORGOT TO MENTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state now, as it was before. Lets stay in the here and now.
Click to expand...


Roc,I am of the understanding that many Cannaites,Moabites and Philstines were incorporated into seminal Israelites when the Israelites first established this territory


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Moonglow said:


> The Middle East is fucked up and has been for centuries, no past president has been able to do any good in the Middle East. So you just blame Obama? What an ignorant fool.
> Israel jumped into a fire and some how it is Obama's fault that we must straighten out the mess they began. Go to hell.




According to the RWs here, the Middle East, illegal immigration, health care, VA screw up, unemployment, infrastructure, education and the blood moon were never an issue or a problem until Prez Barry took office. 

They know this because Fox, Limbaugh, Beck, Jones and the other anti-American media told them so.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

deaddogseye said:


> obama is a black guy (ok, hes half black) whos middle name is Hussein and the greatest cutlural / moral influence on him clearly has been islam.
> 
> Do you really expect him to like Israel?



Just when I think the ignorant RWs here can no longer surprise me with their ignorance and racism ...


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

theliq said:


> Before the word Israel entered the Lexicon......there was Cannan,Moab etc,. Jews were not the original peoples of this land,something you misleadingly FORGOT TO MENTION



Correct, that is also true about the entire planet, INCLUDING Africa.


----------



## maxblankfeld

This is what it's about:
Linkage? No, it?s the spillover! | Max Blankfeld | Ops & Blogs | The Times of Israel


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before the word Israel entered the Lexicon......there was Cannan,Moab etc,. Jews were not the original peoples of this land,something you misleadingly FORGOT TO MENTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state now, as it was before. Lets stay in the here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roc,I am of the understanding that many Cannaites,Moabites and Philstines were incorporated into seminal Israelites when the Israelites first established this territory
Click to expand...


The Prophets say otherwise.


----------



## Jroc

As the rockets fly from Gaza...




> *Remarks as Prepared by White House Coordinator for the Middle East, North Africa, and the Gulf Region Philip Gordon at the Ha'aretz Israel Conference for Peace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel should not take for granted the opportunity to negotiate that peace with President Abbas, who has shown time and again that he is committed to nonviolence and coexistence with Israel.*
> 
> President Obama has articulated his vision for what peace looks like on several occasions.  It hasn&#8217;t changed.  But it bears repeating today, and at this forum.
> 
> A lasting peace will involve two states for two peoples:  Israel as a Jewish state and the homeland for the Jewish people, and the state of Palestine as the homeland for the Palestinian people, each state enjoying self-determination, mutual recognition, and peace.  While the core issues of the conflict must be negotiated, the basis of those negotiations is clear:  a viable Palestine, a secure Israel.
> 
> Negotiations should therefore result in two states, with permanent Palestinian borders with Israel, Jordan, and Egypt, and permanent Israeli borders with Palestine.  *The borders of Israel and Palestine should be based on the 1967 lines with mutually agreed swaps,* so that secure and recognized borders are established for both states.  Any peace agreement will require robust security provisions that safeguard Israel&#8217;s security.  And the Palestinian people must have the right to govern themselves, and reach their full potential, in an independent, sovereign and contiguous state.
> 
> The United States remains prepared to assist the parties in bridging the substantive gaps that remain.  Our deep commitment has not waned, but it&#8217;s not our commitment by which peace will live or die.  It&#8217;s yours, and your Palestinian neighbors&#8217;.
> 
> It will ultimately require courageous political decisions by Israeli and Palestinian leaders to find the common ground that enables them to resume direct negotiations.  And when they demonstrate they are prepared to do so, the United States will be there, right by their side, to help them achieve the lasting peace their people so deserve.


Remarks as Prepared by White House Coordinator for the Middle East, North Africa, and the Gulf Region Philip Gordon at the Ha'aretz Israel Conference for Peace | The White House


----------



## Ropey

The Insanity of the leftists.  Ever since Israel eschewed Socialism and pivoted to Capitalism.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## theliq

Vigilante said:


>



Vig.....there are around 1.650,000 Palestinians already living in Israel who are infact Israelis, they account for 22% of the Israeli population all are bi-lingual Palestinian Arabic and Hebrew....The Palestinians have one of the highest matriculation rates for University entrants in the world.

They are Not in Gaza,Not in the West Bank but within Israels borders.steve(remember you and I start from scratch on this thread...friend)


----------



## theliq

Jroc said:


> As the rockets fly from Gaza...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remarks as Prepared by White House Coordinator for the Middle East, North Africa, and the Gulf Region Philip Gordon at the Ha'aretz Israel Conference for Peace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel should not take for granted the opportunity to negotiate that peace with President Abbas, who has shown time and again that he is committed to nonviolence and coexistence with Israel.*
> 
> President Obama has articulated his vision for what peace looks like on several occasions.  It hasnt changed.  But it bears repeating today, and at this forum.
> 
> A lasting peace will involve two states for two peoples:  Israel as a Jewish state and the homeland for the Jewish people, and the state of Palestine as the homeland for the Palestinian people, each state enjoying self-determination, mutual recognition, and peace.  While the core issues of the conflict must be negotiated, the basis of those negotiations is clear:  a viable Palestine, a secure Israel.
> 
> Negotiations should therefore result in two states, with permanent Palestinian borders with Israel, Jordan, and Egypt, and permanent Israeli borders with Palestine.  *The borders of Israel and Palestine should be based on the 1967 lines with mutually agreed swaps,* so that secure and recognized borders are established for both states.  Any peace agreement will require robust security provisions that safeguard Israels security.  And the Palestinian people must have the right to govern themselves, and reach their full potential, in an independent, sovereign and contiguous state.
> 
> The United States remains prepared to assist the parties in bridging the substantive gaps that remain.  Our deep commitment has not waned, but its not our commitment by which peace will live or die.  Its yours, and your Palestinian neighbors.
> 
> It will ultimately require courageous political decisions by Israeli and Palestinian leaders to find the common ground that enables them to resume direct negotiations.  And when they demonstrate they are prepared to do so, the United States will be there, right by their side, to help them achieve the lasting peace their people so deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks as Prepared by White House Coordinator for the Middle East, North Africa, and the Gulf Region Philip Gordon at the Ha'aretz Israel Conference for Peace | The White House
Click to expand...


Hi Roc......in reply.....The Bombs come in from Israel three fold....this all stems from the  three Murdered Israeli students and the Burning Alive of a Palestinian youth....It's all too BARBARIC to contemplate but both sides are living this Hell.steve


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state now, as it was before. Lets stay in the here and now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roc,I am of the understanding that many Cannaites,Moabites and Philstines were incorporated into seminal Israelites when the Israelites first established this territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Prophets say otherwise.
Click to expand...


Not if you read the Old Testaments


----------



## Ropey

That was over 5,000 years ago and the arena was nomadic.  

For the Jews and Moses there was 40 years of wandering and Moses died before finding the "Promised Land".

I would not doubt that there were many tribes (groups) of people on the move and who joined.

Israel was a country of Jews but of course there were the other nomadic tribes (groups) as well.

The 1931 (Printed) (1928 - 1931) Census of the Ottoman Empire's "Palestine" partition, in both Hebrew and Aramaic. 

http://cs.anu.edu.au/~bdm/yabber/census/PalestineCensus1931.pdf

Note "Settled" and "Nomadic" sections.

So, from ~5000 years earlier to 1931 there were settlements and nomads. 

Note that the Jews are not Nomadic. That's because they settled the area. When Moses brought them to the "Promised Land", they settled. 

This is telling.


----------



## theliq

Ropey said:


> That was over 5,000 years ago and the arena was nomadic.
> 
> For the Jews and Moses there was 40 years of wandering and Moses died before finding the "Promised Land".
> 
> I would not doubt that there were many tribes (groups) of people on the move and who joined.
> 
> Israel was a country of Jews but of course there were the other nomadic tribes (groups) as well.
> 
> The 1931 (Printed) (1928 - 1931) Census of the Ottoman Empire's "Palestine" partition, in both Hebrew and Aramaic.
> 
> http://cs.anu.edu.au/~bdm/yabber/census/PalestineCensus1931.pdf
> 
> Note "Settled" and "Nomadic" sections.
> 
> So, from ~5000 years earlier to 1931 there were settlements and nomads.
> 
> Note that the Jews are not Nomadic. That's because they settled the area. When Moses brought them to the "Promised Land", they settled.
> 
> This is telling.



You misunderstood me Ropey.......after the Wanderings of the Jews from Babylon the reason for the exile was because Nebuccunessor sic was defeated by the  Assyirians from the north....they dispursed all minorities ........ the Jews finally settled in Caanan which had been SETTLED by the Caananites,they were not nomads in any sense of the word,same with Moab which adjoined  Cannan.......the Jews had wars with both peoples and defeated them and absorbed both Moabites and Caananites into the Tribes of Israel.....as has happened with the Palestinians today....to a lesser and different degree.............Jew have always had wars from time to time...even within themselves...you only need to see the Schism between Saul and David to see how bitter  and bloody this conflict was...excuse my spelling tonight.steve..ps Jews were very nomadic at times in their history....Moses and after the defeat by the Romans for instance


----------



## Ropey

I didn't misunderstand you because I wasn't talking to you. I simply added information that showed the Jews had been settling for a long time. If they were nomadic, it was changed by the settlement. But I don't expect you to see that when you can look to the wandering days of the nomadic Jews and forget what happened to turn them into settlers.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

All US Presidents are for Israel. 

Surly Israelies will assassinate their own PMs/Presidents if they act weak on Israeli issues, never mind foreign leaders...


----------



## Vigilante

theliq said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vig.....there are around 1.650,000 Palestinians already living in Israel who are infact Israelis, they account for 22% of the Israeli population all are bi-lingual Palestinian Arabic and Hebrew....The Palestinians have one of the highest matriculation rates for University entrants in the world.
> 
> They are Not in Gaza,Not in the West Bank but within Israels borders.steve(remember you and I start from scratch on this thread...friend)
Click to expand...


I'm sorry lick, but those are ARABS living in Israel, some might also be muslim, but there is no such thing as a Palestinian...just another WORD to fill a void!


----------



## theliq

Ropey said:


> I didn't misunderstand you because I wasn't talking to you. I simply added information that showed the Jews had been settling for a long time. If they were nomadic, it was changed by the settlement. But I don't expect you to see that when you can look to the wandering days of the nomadic Jews and forget what happened to turn them into settlers.



Fair comment Ropey but to be fair the new exodus really only happened since 1925 onwards,in particular during and after Hitler got to power.....there have been Jews in Palestine since Roman times but very few compared to today(incidentally they got on very well with the Palestinians)  steve


----------



## Ropey

From 1925 - 1948 there were influxes of Jews, Arabs, Christians and Druze with a smattering of other tribal affiliations. There were purchases of land tracts that are all a part of the negotiations as validated proof by both sides. Much of the work is done.

The problem is ideology. 

Israel is watching the pivoting US president repivot as I pen this.


----------



## theliq

Vigilante said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vig.....there are around 1.650,000 Palestinians already living in Israel who are infact Israelis, they account for 22% of the Israeli population all are bi-lingual Palestinian Arabic and Hebrew....The Palestinians have one of the highest matriculation rates for University entrants in the world.
> 
> They are Not in Gaza,Not in the West Bank but within Israels borders.steve(remember you and I start from scratch on this thread...friend)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry lick, but those are ARABS living in Israel, some might also be muslim, but there is no such thing as a Palestinian...just another WORD to fill a void!
Click to expand...


Vig,this is simply not true.......Palestinians are a separate Semitic people that have been in the Holy Land for thousands of years....they are a distinctive nation unlike others......yes there are Muslim Palestinians living in Israel,also Christian etc,.

Your suggestion that there are no such people as Palestinians is an affront to your own intelligence.......Jews worldwide  acknowledge this and always have throughout history....why you would say differently is somewhat of a surprize as you are an intelligent guy!!!!!.......steve


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2hZ6SlSqq0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2hZ6SlSqq0[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

> The diplomatic correspondent of Haaretz, Israel&#8217;s most liberal daily, wrote that Kerry&#8217;s draft plan stunned the Israeli cabinet and was a complete reversal of what they had been told was his position the day before. &#8220;It sounded like it came from a parallel universe,&#8221; wrote Barak Ravid.
> 
> The draft plan, he wrote, promised billions for Gaza&#8217;s redevelopment and met other demands Hamas is making as a pre-condition to an extended cease-fire while making no mention at all of Israeli demands, primarily the demilitarization of the Gaza Strip and the dismantling of Hamas&#8217; rocket capacity.
> 
> *&#8220;The document,&#8221; Ravid wrote, &#8220;placed Israel and Hamas on the same level, as if the first is not a primary U.S. ally, and as if the second isn&#8217;t a terror group which overtook part of the Palestinian Authority in a military coup and fired thousands of rounds at Israel*.&#8221;



Israeli Officials, Press Criticize John Kerry?s Attempt to Achieve Cease-Fire in Gaza | Washington Free Beacon


----------



## Ropey

Nobama


----------



## Vigilante

And on a SIDE NOTE...You notice all this shit is tied together!!!

 U.S. Senate Democrats included $225 million for Israel's Iron Dome rocket interception system in an emergency funding bill on Tuesday that also cut $1 billion from President Barack Obama's request for $3.7 billion to deal with thousands of undocumented child immigrants.....So the bastard get $2.7 BILLION to SPREAD AROUND, on the back of ISRAEL'S Iron Dome! 

U.S. Senate sets $225 million for Israel's Iron Dome in emergency bill | Reuters


----------



## Jroc

> *US Embassy in Tel Aviv Severely Restricts Visas for Israelis*
> 
> An initial investigation found that the rejection rate of visa applications for young Israelis ages 21-26 had doubled, from 16% in 2009 to 32% in 2014; Ambassador to Israel Dan Shapiro stated that the visa crisis is close to coming to an end several days later.
> 
> "The department will take immediate steps to increase the number of young Israelis that can travel to the US according to our immigration laws," Shapiro wrote, in a Facebook post.
> 
> "The law dictates that applicants must prove that they intend to return to Israel in making the request, and that the visa does not allow recipients to stay beyond the designated time period or to work legally in the US," he said. "But we are aware of the fact that although two-thirds of young applicants receive visas, some people harbor a misconception that young Israelis are not welcome in the USA."
> 
> "Surely that's not true," he continued. "Israel is one of the US's closest allies, and we welcome all networking between Israelis and Americans, including visits to the United States."
> 
> Israeli officials have yet to respond to the letter, which responds to earlier claims that political motivations were at stake in the visa rejections.
> 
> Earlier this year, Israeli security officials also claimed they were being targeted by the US, and that hundreds of defense officials were turned away from making important visits to Washington.
> 
> Major Israeli politicians claimed in May that the US had been "humiliating" them during the visa application process for years, according to a report in Yediot Aharonot, and had been forced to endure long wait times for acceptance and allowed only brief visits to their alleged ally.



http://www.israelnationalnews.com/wap/Item.aspx?type=0&item=183533


----------



## theliq

Delta4Embassy said:


> All US Presidents are for Israel.
> 
> Surly Israelies will assassinate their own PMs/Presidents if they act weak on Israeli issues, never mind foreign leaders...



They already HAVE........Mr Rabin......so much for your input!!!!!!!:Who in my opinion was a Great Israeli,Commander in Chief of the Military and Prime Minister of Israel......Israel have to, been fortunate to have had Simon Peres

Net and Yah Who=F minus (and I'm being kind here).


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Jroc said:


> *US Embassy in Tel Aviv Severely Restricts Visas for Israelis*
> 
> An initial investigation found that the rejection rate of visa applications for young Israelis ages 21-26 had doubled, from 16% in 2009 to 32% in 2014; Ambassador to Israel Dan Shapiro stated that the visa crisis is close to coming to an end several days later.
> 
> "The department will take immediate steps to increase the number of young Israelis that can travel to the US according to our immigration laws," Shapiro wrote, in a Facebook post.
> 
> "The law dictates that applicants must prove that they intend to return to Israel in making the request, and that the visa does not allow recipients to stay beyond the designated time period or to work legally in the US," he said. "But we are aware of the fact that although two-thirds of young applicants receive visas, some people harbor a misconception that young Israelis are not welcome in the USA."
> 
> "Surely that's not true," he continued. "Israel is one of the US's closest allies, and we welcome all networking between Israelis and Americans, including visits to the United States."
> 
> Israeli officials have yet to respond to the letter, which responds to earlier claims that political motivations were at stake in the visa rejections.
> 
> Earlier this year, Israeli security officials also claimed they were being targeted by the US, and that hundreds of defense officials were turned away from making important visits to Washington.
> 
> Major Israeli politicians claimed in May that the US had been "humiliating" them during the visa application process for years, according to a report in Yediot Aharonot, and had been forced to endure long wait times for acceptance and allowed only brief visits to their alleged ally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/wap/Item.aspx?type=0&item=183533
Click to expand...


Wouldn't be the first time the US rejected Jewish immigration and visas. Did so before WWII and it thus is culpable in the deaths of countless Jews forced to return to the countries where they were eventually rounded up and sent to death camps. Only reacted to the camps after troops accidentally stumbled into them. But US knew they existed long prior as numerous movies including "Casablanca" reveal (can't mention death camps in "Casablanca" in 1942 without knowing about them when the script was being written.) But the first troops didn't walk into one until April 1945.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Jroc

> *Obama Warns Building Houses in Jerusalem Will Distance Israel*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Brief recap: The PLO’s Palestinian Authority formed a unity government with Hamas. Obama’s people defended the unity government and refused to accept that it undermined the PLO’s commitment to peace. But Israeli houses? No way.
> 
> In a striking public rebuke, the Obama administration warned Israel on Wednesday that plans for a controversial new housing project in east Jerusalem would distance Israel from “even its closest allies” and raise questions about its commitment to seeking peace with Palestinians.
> 
> “This development will only draw condemnation from the international community,” Earnest said. “It also would call into question Israel’s ultimate commitment to a peaceful negotiated settlement with the Palestinians.”
> 
> The White House also condemned what it called the recent occupation of residential buildings in Silwan, an Arab neighborhood in east Jerusalem where several hundred hard-line Israeli settlers have moved in recent years. Earnest called the occupation “provocative” and said it would “escalate tensions at a moment when those tensions have already been high.”
> 
> The “occupation” consists of Jews moving into a part of Jerusalem from which they had been ethnically cleansed by invading Jordanian Muslim forces back in the forties.






> Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Thursday rejected the harsh criticism issued by the White House.
> 
> “*Arabs in Jerusalem are free to purchase apartments in the western [part of the] city and no one is arguing against it,” Netanyahu said. “I have no intention of telling Jews they can’t buy apartments in East Jerusalem. This is private property and an individual right. *There cannot be discrimination – not against Jews and not against Arabs,” he added. “This goes against values that the United States also believes in.*”*




Obama Warns Building Houses in Jerusalem Will Distance Israel FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Jroc

> *US officials: Israel defense chief denied meetings*
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — The Obama administration this week refused Israel defense minister's requests to meet several top national security aides, still miffed over negative comments he made about Secretary of State John Kerry's Mideast peace efforts and nuclear negotiations with IranU.S. officials said Friday.
> 
> While Defense Minister Moshe Ya'alon did see Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel and U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Samantha Power, the officials said the White House and State Department rejected Israeli proposals for meetings with Vice President Joe Biden, national security adviser Susan Rice and Kerry on his five-day trip to the United States. The administration had sought to stop Ya'alon from seeing Power but the objections were made too late to cancel the meeting, according to the officials.
> 
> The officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak publicly about the snubs, which were first reported by several Israeli media outlets.
> 
> Ya'alon met with Hagel at the Pentagon on Tuesday. Kerry himself was out of the country until late Wednesday, but the officials said pointedly that a meeting with the secretary of state could have been arranged before Ya'alon departs the U.S.



US officials Israel defense chief denied meetings - Yahoo News


----------



## Jroc

This fits here as well.... plus i like the pic...



> *The Crisis in U.S.-Israel Relations Is Officially Here*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The Obama administration's anger is "red-hot" over Israel's settlement policies, and the Netanyahu government openly expresses contempt for Obama's understanding of the Middle East. Profound changes in the relationship may be coming.
> The other day I was talking to a senior Obama administration official about the foreign leader who seems to frustrate the White House and the State Department the most. “The thing about Bibi is, he’s a chickenshit,” this official said, referring to the Israeli prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, by his nickname.
> 
> This comment is representative of the gloves-off manner in which American and Israeli officials now talk about each other behind closed doors, and is yet another sign that relations between the Obama and Netanyahu governments have moved toward a full-blown crisis. The relationship between these two administrations— dual guarantors of the putatively “unbreakable” bond between the U.S. and Israel—is now the worst it's ever been, and it stands to get significantly worse after the November midterm elections. By next year, the Obama administration may actually withdraw diplomatic cover for Israel at the United Nations, but even before that, both sides are expecting a showdown over Iran, should an agreement be reached about the future of its nuclear program




http://cdn.theatlantic.com/static/newsroom/img/mt/2014/10/RTR48J4P-1/lead.jpg?ne6au4


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Jroc

*Netanyahu SLAMS Obama Official*


----------



## Shaam

ROFL. Bibi's response was pure class. Obama and his administration are a pack of inept clowns.

Netanyahu is a true warrior in the face of this relentless, intransigent disease called Islam.


----------



## Jroc

*The Coming Détente with Iran*

*



*


Audio...
**


> Deputy National Security Adviser and MFA in creative writing Ben Rhodes likened an Iranian nuclear deal to Obamacare in a talk to progressive activists last January, according to audio obtained by the_Washington Free Beacon_.
> 
> The remarks, made at a since-discontinued regular meeting of White House personnel and representatives of liberal interest groups, reveal the importance of a rapprochement with Iran to President Obama, who is looking to establish his legacy as his presidency enters its lame-duck phase.






> Bottom line is, this is the best opportunity we’ve had to resolve the Iranian issue diplomatically, certainly since President Obama came to office, and probably since the beginning of the Iraq war,” Rhodes said. “So no small opportunity, it’s a big deal. This is probably the biggest thing President Obama will do in his second term on foreign policy. This is healthcare for us, just to put it in context.”






> *Rhodes also said the White House wants to avoid congressional scrutiny of any deal.
> 
> “We’re already kind of thinking through, how do we structure a deal so we don’t necessarily require legislative action right away,” Rhodes said. “And there are ways to do that*.”



The Coming D tente with Iran Washington Free Beacon
”


----------



## Jroc

> *Kerry Says Only Muslims, Not Jews, May Pray at Jewish Holy Site*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The Haram al-Sharif/Temple Mount must be re-opened to Muslim worshipers and* I support the long-standing practices regarding non-Muslim visitors to the site,” he said.*
> 
> What are those practices?
> 
> “Jews cannot worship atop the mount, only at the Western Wall.”
> 
> The Secretary of State of the United States just ordered Israel to limit prayers in a particular place to Muslims, not Jews. And apparently to ban other non-Muslims too.
> 
> Remember when the United States used to uphold religious freedom? These days it sends people to jail for offending Muslims and orders other countries to engage in religious discrimination on behalf of Muslims.​



Kerry Says Only Muslims Not Jews May Pray at Jewish Holy Site FrontPage Magazine


----------



## irosie91

The answer to the problem of Jerusalem lies with   ISLAM------non muslims are excluded from  MECCA-----even despite the fact that before the time of the
rapist pig----the population of mecca was HIGHLY DIVERSE ---and even included jews and Christians and Zoroastrians----some people include hindus.    I am not suggesting
that all non jews be excluded from Jerusalem----but LOGICALLY ---all muslims should
be excluded-----such an exclusion will end the problems on the Temple mount----
it's the right thing to do------ISLAM HAS THE ANSWER


----------



## Jroc

*Hezbollah Threats to Israel ‘Emboldened’ by Improved American-Iranian Ties*




> Hezbollah leader Sheikh Hassan Nasrallah has delivered a fiery speech emphasizing that the Lebanese Shi’a terrorist group is ready for a renewed war with Israel, despite the fact that much of its military resources are being consumed in its defense of Bashar al Assad’s regime in Syria.
> 
> “Israel’s threats of another war on Lebanon do not stem from its power because it has lost hope and is concerned,” Nasrallah said in a televised address to hundreds of thousands of Shiites gathered in Beirut’s southern suburbs following the traditional march to mark the Ashura holiday.












> “But the real problem is political – we are in a situation where the US is acquiescing to Hezbollah’s defense of the Assad regime in Syria,” Ottolenghi continued. “Rather than countering Iran and its proxies, the US is giving them free rein, which is why they are so bold in their statements.”
> 
> Hezbollah’s most recent attack on Israel took place on October 7, when two Israeli soldiers were wounded by a bomb planted along the Lebanese border. In a statement to the media after the attack, Hezbollah Deputy Secretary-General Naim Qassem called the incident a message, noting, “Even though we are busy in Syria [defending the Assad regime] and on the eastern front in Lebanon [battling Sunni militants], our eyes remain open and our resistance is ready to confront the Israeli enemy.”




Hezbollah Threats to Israel Emboldened by Improved American-Iranian Ties Expert Says Jewish Israel News Algemeiner.com


----------



## Jroc

> *Solicitor General: Israel Has No Claim to Jerusalem, Just as Russia Has No Claim to Crimea*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> They argue that a portion of a 2002 law permitting U.S. citizens born in Jerusalem to have “Israel” listed as their birthplace supersedes the Obama administration’s policy position on Jerusalem. While the law was signed by former President George W. Bush, he and President Barack Obama have both issued signing statements to avoid implementing the measure.
> 
> During Monday’s arguments before the court, Solicitor General Verrilli maintained that a formal acknowledgment of Jerusalem being part of Israel would be tantamount to the United States putting “Crimea, Russia” on a citizen’s passport.
> 
> Verrilli was referring to the Ukrainian region of Crimea, which Russia forcefully seized earlier this year.
> 
> “The position of the executive [Obama] is that we recognize, as a practical matter, the authority of Israel over West Jerusalem,” Verrilli argued, according to court transcripts. “With respect to the rest of Jerusalem, the issue is far more complicated.”
> 
> “I do think, for example, Your Honor,” Verrilli said to Justice Samuel Alito, “if [we] were to start issuing passports to people born in Crimea tomorrow that identified Russia as the country of birth, that would carry obvious implications for our foreign policy position, and it would contradict the foreign policy position in a way that could be quite deleterious.”
> 
> As with the disputes over Crimea’s status, stating that Jerusalem is part of Israel also would interfere with the White House’s policy positions, Verrilli argued.





> *As arguments proceeded in the case, the justices appeared to split along the justices’ traditional conservative and liberal lines.*
> 
> At multiple points, Justice Sonia Sotamayor appeared to argue that it would be a “lie” for the U.S. government to acknowledge on a passport that Jerusalem is in Israel.
> 
> Putting “Jerusalem, Israel” on a U.S. passport is a lie since the executive branch does not believe it to be true as a matter of policy, Sotamayor said.
> 
> “What they’re asking you [the Zivotofskys] to do is to look—they’re asking the government to lie,” Sotamayor said.
> 
> She repeated this argument again later in the arguments.
> 
> “How could you tell me it’s not a lie?” Sotamayor asked Alyza Lewin, the lawyer representing the Zivotofsky family. “You, the United States, are being asked to put on the passport that you believe the place of birth of this individual is Israel, and the government—and the executive has said, no, we don’t think it was Israel, we think it was Jerusalem.



Solicitor General Israel Has No Claim to Jerusalem Just as Russia Has No Claim to Crimea Washington Free Beacon


----------



## Lipush

Jroc said:


> *Netanyahu SLAMS Obama Official*



It never ceases to amaze me how empty the Knesset Chairs are after such a long break.

They come back this season totally sleepy and absent. I mean, they did basically nothing for months, they still look bored and tired, lol


----------



## Jroc




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> Obama is urging the Israeli to sit at a negotiating table where there will be no Palestinians who he is not urging. This is a major change in US policy with regards to Israel.
> 
> Regarding Arabs shaking hands with Jews. It's not some journalist. It's the Arab way.  So, now Obama is urging the Jews who are willing to sit at the negotiating table and shake hand with the Palestinians who won't be at that table.



Now the urging has become demanding.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Jroc

Teaming up with Iran ...How nice





> *Obama wrote secret letter to Iran on Islamic State*
> 
> 
> President Obama secretly wrote a letter last month to Iran's supreme leader Ali Khamenei that sought to link cooperation in the fight against the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria to a nuclear deal, _The Wall Street Journal_ reported Thursday.
> 
> "Mr. Obama stressed to Mr. Khamenei that any cooperation on Islamic State was largely contingent on Iran reaching a comprehensive agreement with global powers on the future of Tehran's nuclear program by a Nov. 24 diplomatic deadline," the _Journal _reported, citing anonymous U.S. officials briefed on the letter.
> 
> White House spokesman Josh Earnest declined to comment on the report Thursday, saying he wasn't in a position to discuss "private correspondence" between the president and other world leaders.
> 
> Discussions about the campaign against the Islamic State have taken place "on the sidelines" of the Iran nuclear talks, Earnest said without being more specific.
> 
> The U.S.-led air campaign against Islamic State fighters began in August. Iranian-backed Shiite militias and the Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps began fighting the group on the ground earlier this year. The United States is trying to round up a coalition of nations in an effort to roll back the militants from positions in Iraq and Syria






> White House and State Department officials have stressed, however, U.S. forces are not coordinating with Iran in the fight against the militants.
> 
> "The United States will not cooperate militarily with Iran in that effort," Earnest said. "We won't share intelligence with them. *But their interests in the outcome (against the Islamic State) is something that's been widely commented upon*





Report Obama wrote secret letter to Iran on Islamic State


----------



## hipeter924

> Teaming up with Iran ...How nice


 And probably Assad in Syria next.

Sure to piss off the Sunnis big time and boost the recruitment of Sunnis into ISIS.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Jroc

*Iran’s Khamenei: No Cure for Barbaric Israel but Annihilation*

*



*
Iranian Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei took to Twitter to call for the destruction of Israel over the weekend. He first started with a string of vitriolic anti-Israel tweets that called for the destruction of the “barbaric, wolflike & infanticidal regime of Israel.”








Iran rsquo s Khamenei Israel must be annihilated.


----------



## ChrisL

Jroc said:


> *Iran’s Khamenei: No Cure for Barbaric Israel but Annihilation*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Iranian Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei took to Twitter to call for the destruction of Israel over the weekend. He first started with a string of vitriolic anti-Israel tweets that called for the destruction of the “barbaric, wolflike & infanticidal regime of Israel.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran rsquo s Khamenei Israel must be annihilated.



I have to come to the conclusion that all of these Muslim regimes are nuttier than squirrel poop.


----------



## Jroc

ChrisL said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran’s Khamenei: No Cure for Barbaric Israel but Annihilation*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Iranian Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei took to Twitter to call for the destruction of Israel over the weekend. He first started with a string of vitriolic anti-Israel tweets that called for the destruction of the “barbaric, wolflike & infanticidal regime of Israel.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran rsquo s Khamenei Israel must be annihilated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to come to the conclusion that all of these Muslim regimes are nuttier than squirrel poop.
Click to expand...



It seems Obama prefers this one


----------



## ChrisL

Jroc said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran’s Khamenei: No Cure for Barbaric Israel but Annihilation*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Iranian Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei took to Twitter to call for the destruction of Israel over the weekend. He first started with a string of vitriolic anti-Israel tweets that called for the destruction of the “barbaric, wolflike & infanticidal regime of Israel.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran rsquo s Khamenei Israel must be annihilated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to come to the conclusion that all of these Muslim regimes are nuttier than squirrel poop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Obama prefers this one
Click to expand...


Yeah, let's not forget about how he ignored the people of Iran during their uprising a few years back.  He really didn't have too much to say about that, IIRC.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Epsilon Delta said:


> Incredible. Simply incredible. Did we really see the same speech? This just doesn't even make any sense. Does the propaganda machine really run so deep?
> 
> [youtube]0cOJNC2EuJw[/youtube]
> 
> I dunno, I have a feeling that this MUST be the wrong speech. Cuz this speech basically goes like this:
> 
> - Israel is incredible and super awesome and I wanna be BFFs with it forever
> - We support Israel unconditionally
> - We will always pick up Israel's slack - going to spend billions on it over the next decade.
> - We will not allow anybody to say anything bad about Israel at the UN. Ever.
> - We will not allow anybody to recognize a Palestinian state at the UN, at least until Israel says it's ok (ie, Never).
> - Jerusalem is Israel's - ALL of it.
> - Iran fucking sucks and we'll never allow it to acquire nuclear weapons (by omission - Israel's are ok)
> - We support a peace based on 1967 borders with mutually-agreed land swaps, like every president and prime minister since the Clinton Administration.
> - But Israel cannot negotiate unless its partner recognizes it's right to exist as a Jewish and democratic state (but not the other way around, by omission)
> - Israel's security has to be guaranteed (Palestine's security does not)
> - Israel always has a right to self-defense (Palestinians don't)
> 
> I guess the only way forward for Israel's supporters is for the president to apologize for re-stating the exact same gameplan followed by pretty much everyone over the past 20 years. Then, the president should articulate the position that would make them really happy: "We support Israel's right to all of Historical Palestine. And since we support the right of Israel to be a Jewish State, we support their right to remove ethnically un-welcome people from their State, by force. Some of you might think this is technically called ethnic cleansing, but it's not, because Israel is doing it, therefore it's good."
> 
> Right?? If he said that, everyone here would be happy, no?




It's looking pretty obvious that Israhell doesn't want the Palastinians to exist. They keep stealing more of their land. I can remember when there once was a country called Palastine. But most jews like to forget that little known fact.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

feduptaxpayer said:


> It's looking pretty obvious that Israhell doesn't want the Palastinians to exist. They keep stealing more of their land. I can remember when there once was a country called Palastine. But most jews like to forget that little known fact.




How often do you indulge in this little fantasy of yours, anyway?

There has never been a country called "Palestine" administered by "Palestinians"   There was the British mandate of Palestine administered by Britain, however, but this was not a country.

Learn a little history, so you don't look so foolish.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Dogmaphobe said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking pretty obvious that Israhell doesn't want the Palastinians to exist. They keep stealing more of their land. I can remember when there once was a country called Palastine. But most jews like to forget that little known fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you indulge in this little fantasy of yours, anyway?
> 
> There has never been a country called "Palestine" administered by "Palestinians"   There was the British mandate of Palestine administered by Britain, however, but this was not a country.
> 
> Learn a little history, so you don't look so foolish.
Click to expand...



(X)So, who and where did the Palestinian people come from then?  Sweden?


----------



## irosie91

feduptaxpayer said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking pretty obvious that Israhell doesn't want the Palastinians to exist. They keep stealing more of their land. I can remember when there once was a country called Palastine. But most jews like to forget that little known fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you indulge in this little fantasy of yours, anyway?
> 
> There has never been a country called "Palestine" administered by "Palestinians"   There was the British mandate of Palestine administered by Britain, however, but this was not a country.
> 
> Learn a little history, so you don't look so foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)So, who and where did the Palestinian people come from then?  Sweden?
Click to expand...



I can help you understand-------In order to have any grasp of the situation-----one has to understand the HISTORICAL
position of ---what ---for the past  2000 years was designated  PALESTINA"----by roman conquorers.     It is
a very central location----situated right between the two
"super powers"-------of the ancient world    EGYPT---with its
fertile nile valley        and  MESOPOTAMIA---also so
productive it was called  the  FERTILE CRESCENT----
in your 8th grade history book.-----Palestina is the land
right between these two superpowers which---in the ancient world were engaged in INCESSANT war fare with each
other. --------just one of its claims to fame was the -----
IT WAS THE HIGH WAY---between.       and also ----
beneficiary of the two highly advanced cultures----"palestina
had it all------Mesopotamian and Egyptian ----stuff ---all apparent in its art, architecture and language development and even technology.     The problem was lots of people WANTED it and it was conquered incessantly---
by Egypt,   Persia,   Babylon,  rome and then by
Arabia-------that's from whence the "Palestinians"  come---
a mixture of the invaders -----all of the cultures indigenous
to the area are extinct  except for jews    Hebrew is the
only extant language that developed in palestina----
Bedouins of the Negev have fairly recent origin in Arabia
as demonstrated by linquists


----------



## Dogmaphobe

feduptaxpayer said:


> (X)So, who and where did the Palestinian people come from then?  Sweden?



 It is nigh on impossible to bridge a gap in understanding and ability as enormous as yours, but the people who call themselves Palestinian these days are simply Arabs who differ in no significant ways from their fellow Arabs in Egypt, Jordan or Syria. They did not even refer to themselves as Palestinian until urged to do so by Arafat several decades ago. 

There was never a Palestinian country. There was no Palestinian government of that country. There were no Palestinian leaders of that government. There was simply a mandated territory that resulted from the dissolution of the Ottoman Empire and ceded to the British that included Jews, Druse and other people as well as the Arabs who only claimed the name "Palestinian" some time after that.

 Honestly, though, instead of looking so stupid and foolish by compounding your enormous ignorance with even more,  don't you think it would be a better idea to actually learn a little bit about the world first?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Dogmaphobe said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)So, who and where did the Palestinian people come from then?  Sweden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nigh on impossible to bridge a gap in understanding and ability as enormous as yours, but the people who call themselves Palestinian these days are simply Arabs who differ in no significant ways from their fellow Arabs in Egypt, Jordan or Syria. They did not even refer to themselves as Palestinian until urged to do so by Arafat several decades ago.
> 
> There was never a Palestinian country. There was no Palestinian government of that country. There were no Palestinian leaders of that government. There was simply a mandated territory that resulted from the dissolution of the Ottoman Empire and ceded to the British that included Jews, Druse and other people as well as the Arabs who only claimed the name "Palestinian" some time after that.
> 
> Honestly, though, instead of looking so stupid and foolish by compounding your enormous ignorance with even more,  don't you think it would be a better idea to actually learn a little bit about the world first?
Click to expand...



(X)Well then what or why the hell are the so-called Palestnians fighting for all the years with the jews in Israel where the Pals say the jews are occupying their land? There must be a reason for all this fighting? And I don't think that the fighting is over some beach front prime property. I believe that there was no country called Israel until sometime after the end of WW2. That land belonged to somebody before the jews moved in. Either what I have been reading over the years is a bunch of bull or you are the one here spreading the bull.


----------



## irosie91

feduptaxpayer said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)So, who and where did the Palestinian people come from then?  Sweden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nigh on impossible to bridge a gap in understanding and ability as enormous as yours, but the people who call themselves Palestinian these days are simply Arabs who differ in no significant ways from their fellow Arabs in Egypt, Jordan or Syria. They did not even refer to themselves as Palestinian until urged to do so by Arafat several decades ago.
> 
> There was never a Palestinian country. There was no Palestinian government of that country. There were no Palestinian leaders of that government. There was simply a mandated territory that resulted from the dissolution of the Ottoman Empire and ceded to the British that included Jews, Druse and other people as well as the Arabs who only claimed the name "Palestinian" some time after that.
> 
> Honestly, though, instead of looking so stupid and foolish by compounding your enormous ignorance with even more,  don't you think it would be a better idea to actually learn a little bit about the world first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Well then what or why the hell are the so-called Palestnians fighting for all the years with the jews in Israel where the Pals say the jews are occupying their land? There must be a reason for all this fighting? And I don't think that the fighting is over some beach front prime property. I believe that there was no country called Israel until sometime after the end of WW2. That land belonged to somebody before the jews moved in. Either what I have been reading over the years is a bunch of bull or you are the one here spreading the bull.
Click to expand...



to whom did the land  "belong"  before world war II?

My hubby lived in  what was called "Palestine" --before
world war II-------he is a jew.    Before that ---his family lived in the middle east---------specifically ---his family lived in a part of the middle east INVADED  by pigs and dogs from Arabia about 1200 years ago   ---for more than 2500 years-----2500 years ago they migrated to that land from ISRAEL  (ie the Israel of that time)

so who "OWNS"  what?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)So, who and where did the Palestinian people come from then?  Sweden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nigh on impossible to bridge a gap in understanding and ability as enormous as yours, but the people who call themselves Palestinian these days are simply Arabs who differ in no significant ways from their fellow Arabs in Egypt, Jordan or Syria. They did not even refer to themselves as Palestinian until urged to do so by Arafat several decades ago.
> 
> There was never a Palestinian country. There was no Palestinian government of that country. There were no Palestinian leaders of that government. There was simply a mandated territory that resulted from the dissolution of the Ottoman Empire and ceded to the British that included Jews, Druse and other people as well as the Arabs who only claimed the name "Palestinian" some time after that.
> 
> Honestly, though, instead of looking so stupid and foolish by compounding your enormous ignorance with even more,  don't you think it would be a better idea to actually learn a little bit about the world first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Well then what or why the hell are the so-called Palestnians fighting for all the years with the jews in Israel where the Pals say the jews are occupying their land? There must be a reason for all this fighting? And I don't think that the fighting is over some beach front prime property. I believe that there was no country called Israel until sometime after the end of WW2. That land belonged to somebody before the jews moved in. Either what I have been reading over the years is a bunch of bull or you are the one here spreading the bull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> to whom did the land  "belong"  before world war II?
> 
> My hubby lived in  what was called "Palestine" --before
> world war II-------he is a jew.    Before that ---his family lived in the middle east---------specifically ---his family lived in a part of the middle east INVADED  by pigs and dogs from Arabia about 1200 years ago   ---for more than 2500 years-----2500 years ago they migrated to that land from ISRAEL  (ie the Israel of that time)
> 
> so who "OWNS"  what?
Click to expand...



(X)So what you are saying here is that there was a place called Palestine before WW2. But some are saying here that there was no such a place as Palestine. History tells us that a deal was made after WW2 to boot the Palestnians out of their homes and land to make room for a jewish homeland. I am no fan of Arabs or Jews, nor take any sides, but what I have read it would appear that the Palestinians that are the ones getting the raw deal here. But hey, that is just my opinion.


----------



## irosie91

feduptaxpayer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)So, who and where did the Palestinian people come from then?  Sweden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nigh on impossible to bridge a gap in understanding and ability as enormous as yours, but the people who call themselves Palestinian these days are simply Arabs who differ in no significant ways from their fellow Arabs in Egypt, Jordan or Syria. They did not even refer to themselves as Palestinian until urged to do so by Arafat several decades ago.
> 
> There was never a Palestinian country. There was no Palestinian government of that country. There were no Palestinian leaders of that government. There was simply a mandated territory that resulted from the dissolution of the Ottoman Empire and ceded to the British that included Jews, Druse and other people as well as the Arabs who only claimed the name "Palestinian" some time after that.
> 
> Honestly, though, instead of looking so stupid and foolish by compounding your enormous ignorance with even more,  don't you think it would be a better idea to actually learn a little bit about the world first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Well then what or why the hell are the so-called Palestnians fighting for all the years with the jews in Israel where the Pals say the jews are occupying their land? There must be a reason for all this fighting? And I don't think that the fighting is over some beach front prime property. I believe that there was no country called Israel until sometime after the end of WW2. That land belonged to somebody before the jews moved in. Either what I have been reading over the years is a bunch of bull or you are the one here spreading the bull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> to whom did the land  "belong"  before world war II?
> 
> My hubby lived in  what was called "Palestine" --before
> world war II-------he is a jew.    Before that ---his family lived in the middle east---------specifically ---his family lived in a part of the middle east INVADED  by pigs and dogs from Arabia about 1200 years ago   ---for more than 2500 years-----2500 years ago they migrated to that land from ISRAEL  (ie the Israel of that time)
> 
> so who "OWNS"  what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)So what you are saying here is that there was a place called Palestine before WW2. But some are saying here that there was no such a place as Palestine. History tells us that a deal was made after WW2 to boot the Palestnians out of their homes and land to make room for a jewish homeland. I am no fan of Arabs or Jews, nor take any sides, but what I have read it would appear that the Palestinians that are the ones getting the raw deal here. But hey, that is just my opinion.
Click to expand...


from what which you have posted it is clear that you know
nothing about the history of the Middle east or Palestine


----------



## Henrik

I think US should be pro-Israel becouse the Israel people moves the humanity forward and we are guilty their existence. Further, I think US should work for capitalism and private ownership. Russia have been understood about the fact that communism cant move a society forward. Russia, India and the rest of the world should stand for capitalism and private ownership against China.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)So, who and where did the Palestinian people come from then?  Sweden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nigh on impossible to bridge a gap in understanding and ability as enormous as yours, but the people who call themselves Palestinian these days are simply Arabs who differ in no significant ways from their fellow Arabs in Egypt, Jordan or Syria. They did not even refer to themselves as Palestinian until urged to do so by Arafat several decades ago.
> 
> There was never a Palestinian country. There was no Palestinian government of that country. There were no Palestinian leaders of that government. There was simply a mandated territory that resulted from the dissolution of the Ottoman Empire and ceded to the British that included Jews, Druse and other people as well as the Arabs who only claimed the name "Palestinian" some time after that.
> 
> Honestly, though, instead of looking so stupid and foolish by compounding your enormous ignorance with even more,  don't you think it would be a better idea to actually learn a little bit about the world first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Well then what or why the hell are the so-called Palestnians fighting for all the years with the jews in Israel where the Pals say the jews are occupying their land? There must be a reason for all this fighting? And I don't think that the fighting is over some beach front prime property. I believe that there was no country called Israel until sometime after the end of WW2. That land belonged to somebody before the jews moved in. Either what I have been reading over the years is a bunch of bull or you are the one here spreading the bull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> to whom did the land  "belong"  before world war II?
> 
> My hubby lived in  what was called "Palestine" --before
> world war II-------he is a jew.    Before that ---his family lived in the middle east---------specifically ---his family lived in a part of the middle east INVADED  by pigs and dogs from Arabia about 1200 years ago   ---for more than 2500 years-----2500 years ago they migrated to that land from ISRAEL  (ie the Israel of that time)
> 
> so who "OWNS"  what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)So what you are saying here is that there was a place called Palestine before WW2. But some are saying here that there was no such a place as Palestine. History tells us that a deal was made after WW2 to boot the Palestnians out of their homes and land to make room for a jewish homeland. I am no fan of Arabs or Jews, nor take any sides, but what I have read it would appear that the Palestinians that are the ones getting the raw deal here. But hey, that is just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from what which you have posted it is clear that you know
> nothing about the history of the Middle east or Palestine
Click to expand...



(X)There is nothing more to know other then that the Palestinians are pizzed off for being booted out of their homeland. That is what it is all about. And there will never be peace as long as Israel keeps doing what it has been doing for years. Taking even more land from the Palestinians. How would you like it if I came into your home and booted you out and sent you packing to the garage. I think that you would be a little pizzed off too. I may not know all about Middle East history of the past, but I am well aware of history that is being made today. And that is what counts.


----------



## Jroc

Another 700 million a month for Iran for nothing thank you Obama...


----------



## Jroc

Obama coordinating with Iran...


Statistikhengst


> *Iran Bombing Islamic State In Iraq, U.S. Official Confirms*
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- The list of countries bombing Islamic State targets in Iraq has thus far featured a host of classic United States partners -- Canada, the U.K., France. Now, it looks like the U.S. has a new quasi-partner in the air: Iran.
> 
> The U.S. is aware of Iranian bombing activity in the same national airspace where planes aligned with the U.S.-led coalition against the Islamic State are operating, a defense official told The Huffington Post Monday evening.
> 
> The official said he believes the Iranian bombing is unlikely to end as long as the Shiite-dominated nation feels threatened by the Sunni extremist group, also called ISIS. The bombing will not require a U.S. response unless Iran presents an immediate threat to U.S. forces in the air, he said.






> While previous reports have said that Iran has provided weapons and equipment to the Iraqi government,the official's comments represent the first confirmation that Iran's own air force is involved in the fight in Iraq against the Islamic State.
> 
> *The fact that the U.S. is not challenging this level of Iranian involvement is the strongest evidence yet that the Obama administration sees the Iranian government as a tactical partner in the Middle East.* The stance is controversial, given that U.S. allies -- including Israel and Arab states helping tackle the Islamic State, like Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates -- feel threatened by Iran.




Iran Bombing Islamic State In Iraq U.S. Official Confirms


----------



## RoshanNair

Jroc said:


> Another 700 million a month for Iran for nothing thank you Obama...



Not striking Iran despite years of build-up is going to cost the Israelis a shit-ton. Iran going nuclear while seeing a relax in the sactions practically seals their destiny as the regional power of the Middle East in the coming future.


----------



## Jroc

RoshanNair said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 700 million a month for Iran for nothing thank you Obama...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not striking Iran despite years of build-up is going to cost the Israelis a shit-ton. Iran going nuclear while seeing a relax in the sactions practically seals their destiny *as the regional power of the Middle East in the coming future.*
Click to expand...



Yep which is what Obama wants


----------



## Jroc

*Report: Obama Eyes Sanctions on Israel While Giving Iran a Pass*














> Senior White House and State Department officials have recently met to discuss the possibility of imposing sanctions on Israel in an effort to stop housing construction projects in eastern Jerusalem, *Haaretz reported*.
> 
> The report – which comes as the Obama administration is lobbying furiously against new sanctions on Iran over its illicit nuclear program – is likely to trigger new, bipartisan concern on Capitol Hill over the direction of U.S. Mideast policy.
> 
> The Israel sanctions discussions are said to have begun after Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu visited the White House in October and clashed with the administration over the construction of a new housing development in that part of the city.
> 
> The administration warned Israel that the project would raise questions about Israel’s commitment to peace with the Palestinians. Netanyahu replied that Israel does not accept restrictions on where Jews can live, and that Arabs and Jews in the Israeli capital should be allowed to purchase homes wherever they choose.
> 
> On Thursday, State Department spokeswoman Marie Harf dodged questions on whether the administration was considering sanctions against Israel, saying she would not comment on “internal” deliberations.






Report Obama Eyes Sanctions on Israel While Giving Iran a Pass


----------



## Jroc

You cant be an Obama, Kerry supporter and support Israel





> *Iran Nuclear Talks Extended While Threats Against Israel Continue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nov. 24 deadline for negotiating a deal on Iran’s nuclear program expired on Monday, as the P5+1 powers (U.S., U.K., France, Russia, China, and Germany) were unable to reach an agreement with the Islamic Republic.* But the talks were extended to June 30, 2015.*


*



			At the same time, an Iranian official said over the weekend that his country gave the Hezbollah terror group—which is based in Lebanon, Israel’s northern neighbor—hundreds of missiles with 160-220 mile ranges.

“Our strategic guiding principle is the appropriate arming of Hezbollah and Hamas with advanced, modern weapons in order to allow the resistance groups to deal with the bloodthirsty Zionist regime,” said Iranian Revolutionary Guard Aerospace Force Brig. Gen. Seyed Majid Moussavi, Iran’s Fars news agency reported.
		
Click to expand...





			Iran’s transfer of the missiles, which are capable of hitting the southern Israeli city of Dimona, add evidence supporting the narrative of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, who has repeatedly called for a complete dismantling of Iran’s nuclear program
		
Click to expand...

*

Iran Nuclear Talks Extended While Threats Against Israel Continue Jewish Israel News Algemeiner.com


----------



## irosie91

RoshanNair said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 700 million a month for Iran for nothing thank you Obama...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not striking Iran despite years of build-up is going to cost the Israelis a shit-ton. Iran going nuclear while seeing a relax in the sactions practically seals their destiny as the regional power of the Middle East in the coming future.
Click to expand...


I don't think so-----Iran is surrounded by enemies------Sunni Pakistan to the east and sunni arab countries to the west.  
The virulence with which sunnis and Shiites hate each other is protecting the world


----------



## Jroc

irosie91 said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 700 million a month for Iran for nothing thank you Obama...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not striking Iran despite years of build-up is going to cost the Israelis a shit-ton. Iran going nuclear while seeing a relax in the sactions practically seals their destiny as the regional power of the Middle East in the coming future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so-----Iran is surrounded by enemies------Sunni Pakistan to the east and sunni arab countries to the west.
> The virulence with which sunnis and Shiites hate each other is protecting the world
Click to expand...

With Obama's help that is the goal, for Iran to become a regional power


----------



## irosie91

Jroc said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 700 million a month for Iran for nothing thank you Obama...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not striking Iran despite years of build-up is going to cost the Israelis a shit-ton. Iran going nuclear while seeing a relax in the sactions practically seals their destiny as the regional power of the Middle East in the coming future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so-----Iran is surrounded by enemies------Sunni Pakistan to the east and sunni arab countries to the west.
> The virulence with which sunnis and Shiites hate each other is protecting the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With Obama's help that is the goal, for Iran to become a regional power
Click to expand...


I honestly do not believe that Iran can pull it off-----it will bankrupt that country


----------



## Jroc

Obama helping Iran gain influence in the region as they continue to develop nukes



> *Iran eclipses US as Iraq's ally in fight against militants*
> 
> "Iran's hold on Iraq grows tighter and faster every day," he said, speaking on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the sensitive subject.
> 
> Over the past year, Iran sold Iraq nearly $10 billion worth of weapons and hardware, mostly weapons for urban warfare like assault rifles, heavy machine-guns and rocket launchers, he said. The daily stream of Iranian cargo planes bringing weapons to Baghdad was confirmed at a news conference by a former Shiite militia leader, Jamal Jaafar. Better known by his alias Abu Mahdi al-Mohandis, Jaafar is second in command of the recently created state agency in charge of volunteer fighters.
> 
> Some Sunnis are clearly worried. Sunni lawmaker Mohammed al-Karbuly said the United States must increase its support of Iraq against the extremists in order to reduce Iran's influence.
> 
> "Iran now dominates Iraq," he said




.Iran eclipses US as Iraq s ally in fight against militants


----------



## ChrisL

This is just nutty.  Obama's foreign policy stinks to high heaven.


----------



## Jroc

*Iran Announces Construction of Two New Nuclear Plants*








> Iran has begun construction on two new nuclear plants as negotiations with America over its contested program continue in Geneva, according to Iranian President Hassan Rouhani.
> 
> Construction of the nuclear plants, which Iran claims are for peaceful energy purposes, was revealed on Tuesday, the day before Secretary of State John Kerry was to meet with his Iranian counterpart for talks in Geneva.
> 
> News of the two new nuclear plants come on the heels of reports that Iran has been operating advanced missile sites in Syria and also building a secret nuclear plant there.
> 
> Rouhani touted the new nuclear construction following a meeting with investors in Iran’s southern Bushehr province, where the nuclear facilities are being built.
> 
> “Construction of two new power plants will increase the capacity of Bushehr province’s power generation to 2,000 megawatts,” Rouhani was quoted as saying by the country’s state-run Fars News Agency.



Iran Announces Construction of Two New Nuclear Plants Washington Free Beacon


----------



## Jroc

* Obama Wants to Sink Netanyahu*



> President Barack Obama is working behind the scenes to sabotage the re-election of Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu, according to best-selling author Joel Rosenberg.
> 
> "I would say absolutely … but it's behind the scenes and it's quiet," Rosenberg, whose latest book is *"The Third Target"*, said Monday on "The Steve Malzberg Show" on *Newsmax TV*.
> 
> "You look at this Palestinian resolution at the United Nation Security Council, this is tailor-made by the president of the United States — not literally, but effectively."






> The resolution calls for a new deal between the Israel and the Palestinians that would call for a divided Jerusalem and rolling back the borders to what they were in 1967.
> 
> The United States ultimately did not back the proposal, Rosenberg said, because the timing of it would help Netanyahu's standing.
> 
> "So the United States came out against a resolution, they're waiting, they're hoping that Netanyahu will lose and lose big," he said.
> 
> "It's not possible that he would lose big, but it is possible for the first time that I remember in a while that he could lose control of Israel."
> 
> The Obama administration has reportedly had a strained relationship with Netanyahu over its pressing for a peace deal.
> 
> Rosenberg told Steve Malzberg the popular sentiment is that Netanyahu is detested by the media, the left and even some center-leaning factions are "getting tired" of his leadership


.


Author Joel Rosenberg Obama Wants to Sink Netanyahu


----------



## Jroc

*Boehner, White House Clash Over Netanyahu Invite*








> "[Obama's] exact message to us was: 'Hold your fire.' He expects us to stand idly by and do nothing while he cuts a bad deal with Iran. Two words: 'Hell no!'" the House speaker said during his weekly press briefing on Wednesday. "We're going to do no such thing."
> 
> Instead, Boehner has invited Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to address Congress next month. He didn't consult with the White House before extending the invitation, and administration officials are not happy. Press secretary Josh Earnest said Wednesday afternoon that Boehner's invitation is a breach of normal diplomatic protocol. Typically, a nation's leader would contact the White House before planning a visit to the United States, he said. The White House heard about the invite from Boehner's office, not from the Israelis.
> 
> According to pool reports, Earnest called the invite "interesting," and when asked if the White House was annoyed because Boehner did not reach out first, he said, "No."
> 
> Earnest said the White House is reserving judgment about the invite until U.S. officials talk to their Israeli counterparts. Boehner's office confirmed that Netanyahu has accepted, and will give a speech to a joint session of Congress on Feb. 11. The date is significant: It's the 36th anniversary of the Iranian Revolution.



Boehner White House Clash Over Netanyahu Invite - NationalJournal.com


----------



## Jroc

> *Fury in Israel Over Obama's Mossad 'Lies'*
> 
> Senior Israeli says 'friends don't act like this' after Mossad Head denies US claim that he opposed Iran sanctions in talk with senators
> 
> 
> 
> A senior Israeli official delivered an uncommonly harsh attack on US President Barack Obama's administration Thursday evening, following theAmerican report that alleged that Mossad Head Tamir Pardo had warned US senators against further Iran sanctions, in contradiction of Israel's official stance.
> 
> 
> 
> "The fraudulent claims against the Mossad Head were raised by theAmericans yesterday, despite a message that had been transmitted to them on Tuesday by Intelligence Minister [Yuval] Steintz,” the senior Israeli source told _Channel 2_ news.
> 
> 
> 
> He added that Israel had gone over the minutes of the meeting between Pardo and the delegation of senators, and that Pardo had not said what was attributed to him.
> 
> 
> 
> "Leaking the Mossad Head's statements, even if they had not been falsified, is a serious breach of all the rules,” the senior source added. “Friends do not behave like this. Information from a secret meeting must not leak out.”
> 
> Pardo denied on Thursday the report – which was carried by _Bloomberg_ news – claiming that the Mossad disagrees with Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu about the need to press new sanctions on Iran.








> The report said that Mossad officials advised US senators who were visiting Israel recently to hold off on further Iran sanctions, saying that they would hamper, not help, efforts to persuade Iran to give up or allow full international supervision of its nuclear program.
> 
> 
> 
> "The Head of Mossad did not say that he opposes additional sanctions on Iran,” said the spy agency Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> "Mossad Head Tamir Pardo met on January 19, 2015, with a delegation of US senators,” Mossad said in a statement. “The meeting was held at the request of the senators and with the prime minister's approval. At the meeting, the Head of Mossad stressed the extraordinary effectiveness of the sanctions that have been placed on Iran for several years in bringing Iran to the negotiating table.



Fury in Israel Over Obama s Mossad Lies - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jroc said:


> *Boehner, White House Clash Over Netanyahu Invite*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "[Obama's] exact message to us was: 'Hold your fire.' He expects us to stand idly by and do nothing while he cuts a bad deal with Iran. Two words: 'Hell no!'" the House speaker said during his weekly press briefing on Wednesday. "We're going to do no such thing."
> 
> Instead, Boehner has invited Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to address Congress next month. He didn't consult with the White House before extending the invitation, and administration officials are not happy. Press secretary Josh Earnest said Wednesday afternoon that Boehner's invitation is a breach of normal diplomatic protocol. Typically, a nation's leader would contact the White House before planning a visit to the United States, he said. The White House heard about the invite from Boehner's office, not from the Israelis.
> 
> According to pool reports, Earnest called the invite "interesting," and when asked if the White House was annoyed because Boehner did not reach out first, he said, "No."
> 
> Earnest said the White House is reserving judgment about the invite until U.S. officials talk to their Israeli counterparts. Boehner's office confirmed that Netanyahu has accepted, and will give a speech to a joint session of Congress on Feb. 11. The date is significant: It's the 36th anniversary of the Iranian Revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boehner White House Clash Over Netanyahu Invite - NationalJournal.com
Click to expand...

Obama has no say in the matter.  It is completely up to Congress who they invite to speak.  Bibi didn't ask to meet with Obama to the best of my knowledge so why Obama said he wouldn't meet with him is rather a mystery to me.  Perhaps he wanted to make it appear as if he was asked.  When he wasn't.  I think he will go down in history is as the most dishonest president in the history of the United States.  No wonder his SOTU address was the least watched in history.  He's breaking records now for hitting a new low.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jroc said:


> * Obama Wants to Sink Netanyahu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Barack Obama is working behind the scenes to sabotage the re-election of Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu, according to best-selling author Joel Rosenberg.
> 
> "I would say absolutely … but it's behind the scenes and it's quiet," Rosenberg, whose latest book is *"The Third Target"*, said Monday on "The Steve Malzberg Show" on *Newsmax TV*.
> 
> "You look at this Palestinian resolution at the United Nation Security Council, this is tailor-made by the president of the United States — not literally, but effectively."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resolution calls for a new deal between the Israel and the Palestinians that would call for a divided Jerusalem and rolling back the borders to what they were in 1967.
> 
> The United States ultimately did not back the proposal, Rosenberg said, because the timing of it would help Netanyahu's standing.
> 
> "So the United States came out against a resolution, they're waiting, they're hoping that Netanyahu will lose and lose big," he said.
> 
> "It's not possible that he would lose big, but it is possible for the first time that I remember in a while that he could lose control of Israel."
> 
> The Obama administration has reportedly had a strained relationship with Netanyahu over its pressing for a peace deal.
> 
> Rosenberg told Steve Malzberg the popular sentiment is that Netanyahu is detested by the media, the left and even some center-leaning factions are "getting tired" of his leadership
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Author Joel Rosenberg Obama Wants to Sink Netanyahu
Click to expand...


Obama is so rock bottom that he'd have to get on a ladder and reach up to sink a grain in a one inch puddle of water.  He wants a lot of things.  So what.


----------



## Jroc

Jeremiah said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Obama Wants to Sink Netanyahu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Barack Obama is working behind the scenes to sabotage the re-election of Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu, according to best-selling author Joel Rosenberg.
> 
> "I would say absolutely … but it's behind the scenes and it's quiet," Rosenberg, whose latest book is *"The Third Target"*, said Monday on "The Steve Malzberg Show" on *Newsmax TV*.
> 
> "You look at this Palestinian resolution at the United Nation Security Council, this is tailor-made by the president of the United States — not literally, but effectively."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resolution calls for a new deal between the Israel and the Palestinians that would call for a divided Jerusalem and rolling back the borders to what they were in 1967.
> 
> The United States ultimately did not back the proposal, Rosenberg said, because the timing of it would help Netanyahu's standing.
> 
> "So the United States came out against a resolution, they're waiting, they're hoping that Netanyahu will lose and lose big," he said.
> 
> "It's not possible that he would lose big, but it is possible for the first time that I remember in a while that he could lose control of Israel."
> 
> The Obama administration has reportedly had a strained relationship with Netanyahu over its pressing for a peace deal.
> 
> Rosenberg told Steve Malzberg the popular sentiment is that Netanyahu is detested by the media, the left and even some center-leaning factions are "getting tired" of his leadership
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Author Joel Rosenberg Obama Wants to Sink Netanyahu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is so rock bottom that he'd have to get on a ladder and reach up to sink a grain in a one inch puddle of water.  He wants a lot of things.  So what.
Click to expand...







> *Is Obama secretly working to replace Netanyahu?*
> 
> A dispassionate look at the sequence of events shows that the Obama administration has generated an unprecedented crisis in US-Israeli relations, a crisis utilized at every twist and turn by Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s political rivals, most notably those within his coalition, to try to shake up the country’s leadership. There is more than a hint of White House interference in helping to agitate the coalition drama that provoked Netanyahu’s hesitant decision last Tuesday to dissolve parliament and schedule early elections that could potentially see the prime minister unseated.
> 
> Before divining the Obama administration’s fingerprints on the events that led to Netanyahu’s predicament, the immediate question is just what about the Israeli premier makes him so problematic for this White House. The answer is fraught with policy implications that cut to the very heart of Obama’s dangerously myopic, academic view of the world and America’s place among friend and foe.
> 
> Unforgivable to the US president is Bibi’s stubborn refusal to acquiesce to the concept of a sweeping, final deal with Iran that many experts believe will leave the mullahs perpetually within months of a nuclear weapon. Never mind that Iran has numerous times threatened to wipe Israel off the map and is a main state sponsor of the Palestinian terrorist organizations Hamas and Islamic Jihad.
> 
> Obama is more than annoyed at Netanyahu’s Congressional activism of lobbying for tougher sanctions on Tehran at precisely the same time the US administration is working with European allies to extend sanctions relief until next June 30, as the deadline for nuclear talks was yet again postponed until that date. Netanyahu has repeatedly accused Iran of using the drawn-out negotiations as a smokescreen to develop an illicit nuclear infrastructure.



Is Obama secretly working to replace Benjamin Netanyahu - Opinion - Jerusalem Post


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

And I'm supposed to believe that Obama has any intention at all of leaving once his term is finished?  ha.


----------



## Jroc

Jeremiah said:


> And I'm supposed to believe that Obama has any intention at all of leaving once his term is finished?  ha.




He wont be president but he may stay in Washington for a while

Obamas might stay in DC after presidency 8211 CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Jroc

*US, Iran discussing nuclear talks compromise*




> VIENNA — With time for negotiations running short, the US and Iran are discussing a compromise that would let Iran keep much of its uranium-enriching technology but reduce its potential to make nuclear weapons, two diplomats tell The Associated Press.
> 
> Such a compromise could break the decade-long deadlock on attempts to limit Iranian activities that could be used to make nuclear weapons: Tehran refuses to meet US-led demands for deep cuts in the number of centrifuges it uses to enrich uranium, a process that can create material for anything from chemotherapy to the core of an atomic bomb.
> 
> Experts warn that any reduction in centrifuge efficiency is reversible more quickly than a straight decrease in the number of machines, an argument that could be seized upon by powerful critics of the talks in the US Congress.
> 
> The diplomats are familiar with the talks but spoke only on condition of anonymity because they are not authorised to discuss them. Ahead of a new round of negotiations this week, they said there is no guarantee that the proposal can be finessed into an agreement.
> 
> According to the diplomats, the proposal could leave most of Iran's nearly 10,000 centrifuges in place but reconfigure them to reduce the amount of enriched uranium they produce.
> 
> One of the diplomats said the deal could include other limitations to ensure that Tehran's programme is kept in check.
> 
> For one, Iran would be allowed to store only a specific amount of uranium gas, which is fed into centrifuges for enrichment. The amount of gas would depend on the number of centrifuges it keeps.
> 
> Second, Iran would commit to shipping out most of the enriched uranium it produces, leaving it without enough to make a bomb. Iran denies any interest in nuclear weapons and says its programme is for peaceful uses such as nuclear power and medical technology.
> 
> Iran offered last year to reduce the output of its centrifuges if it could keep most of them going. That was rejected back then by the US and its five negotiating partners. But both sides are under increasing pressure ahead of two deadlines: to agree on main points by late March, and to reach a comprehensive deal by June 30.




US Iran discussing nuclear talks compromise diplomats The Jordan Times


----------



## Jroc

irosie91 said:


> I don't think so-----Iran is surrounded by enemies------Sunni Pakistan to the east and sunni arab countries to the west.
> The virulence with which sunnis and Shiites hate each other is protecting the world




*US and Iran moving closer to nuclear deal, EU diplomats tell Israeli officials*



> *Possible deal includes understanding whereby Iran would be allowed to keep centrifuges in exchange for maintaining regional stability in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria*.












> According to EU officials, US Secretary of State John Kerry and his Iranian counterpart, Mohammad Javad Zarif, have discussed increasing the number of centrifuges which Iran would be permitted to keep. In exchange, the Iranians would undertake an obligation to bring their influence to bear in order to ensure quiet in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria.
> 
> European diplomats are quoted by Israeli officials as saying that the US in recent weeks has made significant concessions in its talks with Iran, so much so that it is willing to permit Tehran to operate 6,500 centrifuges while lifting sanctions that have hurt its economy this past decade.
> 
> The Europeans have told the Israelis that these concessions were offered in exchange for Iranian promises to maintain regional stability. According to Army Radio, the EU is opposed to the proposed linkage between the nuclear issue and other geopolitical matters. In fact, the Europeans suspect that Washington is operating behind Brussels’ back and that Kerry has not bothered to keep them in the loop in his talks with Zarif.
> 
> Israel is concerned that the Obama administration’s willingness to allow Iran to keep centrifuges would in effect render Tehran a “nuclear threshold state,” enabling it to assemble a nuclear bomb within months if it so chooses. Such a scenario is unacceptable to the Israelis.



US and Iran moving closer to nuclear deal EU diplomats tell Israeli officials - Israel News - Jerusalem Post


*Statistikhengst*


----------



## Annie

Jroc said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so-----Iran is surrounded by enemies------Sunni Pakistan to the east and sunni arab countries to the west.
> The virulence with which sunnis and Shiites hate each other is protecting the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *US and Iran moving closer to nuclear deal, EU diplomats tell Israeli officials*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Possible deal includes understanding whereby Iran would be allowed to keep centrifuges in exchange for maintaining regional stability in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leading from behind, something for history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to EU officials, US Secretary of State John Kerry and his Iranian counterpart, Mohammad Javad Zarif, have discussed increasing the number of centrifuges which Iran would be permitted to keep. In exchange, the Iranians would undertake an obligation to bring their influence to bear in order to ensure quiet in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria.
> 
> European diplomats are quoted by Israeli officials as saying that the US in recent weeks has made significant concessions in its talks with Iran, so much so that it is willing to permit Tehran to operate 6,500 centrifuges while lifting sanctions that have hurt its economy this past decade.
> 
> The Europeans have told the Israelis that these concessions were offered in exchange for Iranian promises to maintain regional stability. According to Army Radio, the EU is opposed to the proposed linkage between the nuclear issue and other geopolitical matters. In fact, the Europeans suspect that Washington is operating behind Brussels’ back and that Kerry has not bothered to keep them in the loop in his talks with Zarif.
> 
> Israel is concerned that the Obama administration’s willingness to allow Iran to keep centrifuges would in effect render Tehran a “nuclear threshold state,” enabling it to assemble a nuclear bomb within months if it so chooses. Such a scenario is unacceptable to the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US and Iran moving closer to nuclear deal EU diplomats tell Israeli officials - Israel News - Jerusalem Post
> 
> 
> *Statistikhengst*
Click to expand...


----------



## Jroc

Annie said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so-----Iran is surrounded by enemies------Sunni Pakistan to the east and sunni arab countries to the west.
> The virulence with which sunnis and Shiites hate each other is protecting the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *US and Iran moving closer to nuclear deal, EU diplomats tell Israeli officials*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Possible deal includes understanding whereby Iran would be allowed to keep centrifuges in exchange for maintaining regional stability in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leading from behind, something for history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to EU officials, US Secretary of State John Kerry and his Iranian counterpart, Mohammad Javad Zarif, have discussed increasing the number of centrifuges which Iran would be permitted to keep. In exchange, the Iranians would undertake an obligation to bring their influence to bear in order to ensure quiet in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria.
> 
> European diplomats are quoted by Israeli officials as saying that the US in recent weeks has made significant concessions in its talks with Iran, so much so that it is willing to permit Tehran to operate 6,500 centrifuges while lifting sanctions that have hurt its economy this past decade.
> 
> The Europeans have told the Israelis that these concessions were offered in exchange for Iranian promises to maintain regional stability. According to Army Radio, the EU is opposed to the proposed linkage between the nuclear issue and other geopolitical matters. In fact, the Europeans suspect that Washington is operating behind Brussels’ back and that Kerry has not bothered to keep them in the loop in his talks with Zarif.
> 
> Israel is concerned that the Obama administration’s willingness to allow Iran to keep centrifuges would in effect render Tehran a “nuclear threshold state,” enabling it to assemble a nuclear bomb within months if it so chooses. Such a scenario is unacceptable to the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US and Iran moving closer to nuclear deal EU diplomats tell Israeli officials - Israel News - Jerusalem Post
> 
> 
> *Statistikhengst*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Obama wants Iran as a regional power to counter the Sunnis. If they get nukes, then they get nukes. I don't think he cares really


----------



## Annie

Jroc said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so-----Iran is surrounded by enemies------Sunni Pakistan to the east and sunni arab countries to the west.
> The virulence with which sunnis and Shiites hate each other is protecting the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *US and Iran moving closer to nuclear deal, EU diplomats tell Israeli officials*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Possible deal includes understanding whereby Iran would be allowed to keep centrifuges in exchange for maintaining regional stability in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leading from behind, something for history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to EU officials, US Secretary of State John Kerry and his Iranian counterpart, Mohammad Javad Zarif, have discussed increasing the number of centrifuges which Iran would be permitted to keep. In exchange, the Iranians would undertake an obligation to bring their influence to bear in order to ensure quiet in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria.
> 
> European diplomats are quoted by Israeli officials as saying that the US in recent weeks has made significant concessions in its talks with Iran, so much so that it is willing to permit Tehran to operate 6,500 centrifuges while lifting sanctions that have hurt its economy this past decade.
> 
> The Europeans have told the Israelis that these concessions were offered in exchange for Iranian promises to maintain regional stability. According to Army Radio, the EU is opposed to the proposed linkage between the nuclear issue and other geopolitical matters. In fact, the Europeans suspect that Washington is operating behind Brussels’ back and that Kerry has not bothered to keep them in the loop in his talks with Zarif.
> 
> Israel is concerned that the Obama administration’s willingness to allow Iran to keep centrifuges would in effect render Tehran a “nuclear threshold state,” enabling it to assemble a nuclear bomb within months if it so chooses. Such a scenario is unacceptable to the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US and Iran moving closer to nuclear deal EU diplomats tell Israeli officials - Israel News - Jerusalem Post
> 
> 
> *Statistikhengst*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama wants Iran as a regional power to counter the Sunnis. If they get nukes, then they get nukes. I don't think he cares really
Click to expand...


I agree, he doesn't care.


----------



## RandomVariable

Jroc said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so-----Iran is surrounded by enemies------Sunni Pakistan to the east and sunni arab countries to the west.
> The virulence with which sunnis and Shiites hate each other is protecting the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *US and Iran moving closer to nuclear deal, EU diplomats tell Israeli officials*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Possible deal includes understanding whereby Iran would be allowed to keep centrifuges in exchange for maintaining regional stability in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leading from behind, something for history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to EU officials, US Secretary of State John Kerry and his Iranian counterpart, Mohammad Javad Zarif, have discussed increasing the number of centrifuges which Iran would be permitted to keep. In exchange, the Iranians would undertake an obligation to bring their influence to bear in order to ensure quiet in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria.
> 
> European diplomats are quoted by Israeli officials as saying that the US in recent weeks has made significant concessions in its talks with Iran, so much so that it is willing to permit Tehran to operate 6,500 centrifuges while lifting sanctions that have hurt its economy this past decade.
> 
> The Europeans have told the Israelis that these concessions were offered in exchange for Iranian promises to maintain regional stability. According to Army Radio, the EU is opposed to the proposed linkage between the nuclear issue and other geopolitical matters. In fact, the Europeans suspect that Washington is operating behind Brussels’ back and that Kerry has not bothered to keep them in the loop in his talks with Zarif.
> 
> Israel is concerned that the Obama administration’s willingness to allow Iran to keep centrifuges would in effect render Tehran a “nuclear threshold state,” enabling it to assemble a nuclear bomb within months if it so chooses. Such a scenario is unacceptable to the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US and Iran moving closer to nuclear deal EU diplomats tell Israeli officials - Israel News - Jerusalem Post
> 
> 
> *Statistikhengst*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama wants Iran as a regional power to counter the Sunnis. If they get nukes, then they get nukes. I don't think he cares really
Click to expand...

I can not tell if it is that way or the other way around. Very likely both.


----------



## fmdog44

The average IQ of the typical American voter is preceded by a negative sign and who do you guess voted Obama in to office?
Is this not the same group of "The View" watchers and drug addicts that will vote the wicked witch in? With ISIS and Putin both reaching the boiling point that should happen in about 18-24 months guess what the old hag will come up with as a solution to both. Have a nice life.


----------



## RandomVariable

fmdog44 said:


> The average IQ of the typical American voter is preceded by a negative sign and who do you guess voted Obama in to office?
> Is this not the same group of "The View" watchers and drug addicts that will vote the wicked witch in? With ISIS and Putin both reaching the boiling point that should happen in about 18-24 months guess what the old hag will come up with as a solution to both. Have a nice life.


ISIS is ours and we need to close up shop on them. Let Putin have Eastern Ukraine. Obama does not run anything when it comes to foreign policy. He follows the yellow brick road which is laid by others.


----------



## ChrisL

RandomVariable said:


> fmdog44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average IQ of the typical American voter is preceded by a negative sign and who do you guess voted Obama in to office?
> Is this not the same group of "The View" watchers and drug addicts that will vote the wicked witch in? With ISIS and Putin both reaching the boiling point that should happen in about 18-24 months guess what the old hag will come up with as a solution to both. Have a nice life.
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is ours and we need to close up shop on them. Let Putin have Eastern Ukraine. Obama does not run anything when it comes to foreign policy. He follows the yellow brick road which is laid by others.
Click to expand...


Oh . . . so now you want the United States to get involved?


----------



## RandomVariable

ChrisL said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmdog44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average IQ of the typical American voter is preceded by a negative sign and who do you guess voted Obama in to office?
> Is this not the same group of "The View" watchers and drug addicts that will vote the wicked witch in? With ISIS and Putin both reaching the boiling point that should happen in about 18-24 months guess what the old hag will come up with as a solution to both. Have a nice life.
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is ours and we need to close up shop on them. Let Putin have Eastern Ukraine. Obama does not run anything when it comes to foreign policy. He follows the yellow brick road which is laid by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh . . . so now you want the United States to get involved?
Click to expand...

And where have I ever said otherwise?


----------



## ChrisL

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmdog44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average IQ of the typical American voter is preceded by a negative sign and who do you guess voted Obama in to office?
> Is this not the same group of "The View" watchers and drug addicts that will vote the wicked witch in? With ISIS and Putin both reaching the boiling point that should happen in about 18-24 months guess what the old hag will come up with as a solution to both. Have a nice life.
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is ours and we need to close up shop on them. Let Putin have Eastern Ukraine. Obama does not run anything when it comes to foreign policy. He follows the yellow brick road which is laid by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh . . . so now you want the United States to get involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where have I ever said otherwise?
Click to expand...


So, apparently, depending upon the president, you are okay with the United States involving itself in affairs that do not affect us directly?  If it's GWB, it's bad.  If it's Obama, it's all good?


----------



## RandomVariable

ChrisL said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmdog44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average IQ of the typical American voter is preceded by a negative sign and who do you guess voted Obama in to office?
> Is this not the same group of "The View" watchers and drug addicts that will vote the wicked witch in? With ISIS and Putin both reaching the boiling point that should happen in about 18-24 months guess what the old hag will come up with as a solution to both. Have a nice life.
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is ours and we need to close up shop on them. Let Putin have Eastern Ukraine. Obama does not run anything when it comes to foreign policy. He follows the yellow brick road which is laid by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh . . . so now you want the United States to get involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where have I ever said otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, apparently, depending upon the president, you are okay with the United States involving itself in affairs that do not affect us directly?  If it's GWB, it's bad.  If it's Obama, it's all good?
Click to expand...

Didn't we already have a conversation about how big of a moron you are?


----------



## ChrisL

RandomVariable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmdog44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average IQ of the typical American voter is preceded by a negative sign and who do you guess voted Obama in to office?
> Is this not the same group of "The View" watchers and drug addicts that will vote the wicked witch in? With ISIS and Putin both reaching the boiling point that should happen in about 18-24 months guess what the old hag will come up with as a solution to both. Have a nice life.
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is ours and we need to close up shop on them. Let Putin have Eastern Ukraine. Obama does not run anything when it comes to foreign policy. He follows the yellow brick road which is laid by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh . . . so now you want the United States to get involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where have I ever said otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, apparently, depending upon the president, you are okay with the United States involving itself in affairs that do not affect us directly?  If it's GWB, it's bad.  If it's Obama, it's all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't we already have a conversation about how big of a moron you are?
Click to expand...


Oh, is that all you have?  Lol.  Typical.  You lose the argument and resort to name-calling.  Makes you look OH SO intelligent . . . not.


----------



## Jroc

This piece of shit John Kerry is the Secretary of State what a joke he is...

*Kerry Blasts Netanyahu: He's 'Wrong' On Iran Deal Like He Was On Iraq War*







> *"*The prime minister was profoundly forward-leaning and outspoken about the importance of invading Iraq under George W. Bush," Kerry replied. "We all know what happened with that decision.*"*





Kerry Blasts Netanyahu He s Wrong On Iran Deal Like He Was On Iraq War


----------



## Jroc

*Obama Declares War on Israel*




> Instead of congratulating the Israeli people for being one of the few countries in the Middle East to hold real free and democratic elections, Obama has decided to inflict collective punishment not on Netanyahu, but on all Israelis, even its Muslim and Christian citizens, for having an election that came out not the way he wanted it to.
> 
> The terrorists have also been following with great enthusiasm reports that the Obama Administration is considering reassessing its policy -- that the U.S. no longer considers Israel a strategic ally in the Middle East.
> 
> In short, Obama's anti-Israel stance is the best gift the Americans could have given to Muslim terrorists and radical Arabs.
> 
> Obama also seems not to want to face the fact that because of his withdrawals and neglect, the situation in the Middle East today, with the rise of Islamic State and other terror groups, is not the same as it was even five years ago


.



> Thanks to Obama's policies, the Iranians and their friends are now in control of Iraq, Yemen, Syria and Lebanon, and much of Bahrain, and have surrounded the oilfields of the Persian Gulf. Meanwhile the U.S. has been forced to close down its embassies in three Arab countries -- Syria, Libya and Yemen.
> 
> Even Palestinians and Arabs are aware of the fact that under the current circumstances a Palestinian state would sooner or later be controlled by jihadists and Islamic terrorists, whose dream is the destruction of Israel, Europe and the U.S.
> 
> The last thing the Americans and Europeans need is another Islamic extremist country that exports terrorism -- with nuclear weapons -- to all parts of the earth.
> 
> The real enemy is not Netanyahu. The real enemy is Iran, Hizbullah, Hamas and Islamic Jihad and Islamic State


.


Obama Declares War on Israel


----------



## Jroc

*Anti-Israel PLO Ally Hosted for Meeting At White House*
*One of several anti-Israel activists who met with admin*



> An anti-Israel activist who served as an expert witness on behalf of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) in a recent terrorism trial was hosted for a meeting with senior White House officials, according to visitor logs released by the Obama administration and media reports.
> 
> Michael Sfard, an anti-Israel activist who has reportedly been paid by the PLO to serve as an expert witness in terrorism trials against it, met in December 2014 with a senior White House National Security Council (NSC) member for a meeting about the Middle East, according to the logs and reports.
> 
> Sfard, a lawyer, serves as the legal council for the left-wing Israeli group Yesh Din, which advocateslawfare, or the practice of trying Israeli officials for so-called war crimes when they travel abroad. Critics have dubbed the lawfare movement anti-Israel in nature.
> 
> Sfard is the latest in a string of officials and voices openly hostile to the Israeli government, including pro-Iranian ones, who have recently been hosted at the White House.



Anti-Israel PLO Ally Hosted for Meeting At White House Washington Free Beacon


----------



## Jroc

i started a separate thread on this, but it belongs here as well...


*‘We’re On Our Own’*

Michael Oren reveals how Barack Obama tore apart the U.S.-Israel alliance



> The diplomatic rupture endangers Israel in another way. It preceded Obama’s quest for détente with Iran, Israel’s greatest enemy and most pressing threat. Oren was outraged in 2013 when he learnedthat the administration had been conducting secret negotiations with the mullahs. Now, with the United States about to clear the way for Iranian nukes and flood the Iranian economy with cash, Israel is all the more at risk.
> 
> “Obama says Iran is not North Korea,” Oren said, “and Bibi says Iran’s worse than 50 North Koreas. It all comes down to that.” Fixated on striking a deal, Obama is preparing to concede the longstanding demand that Iran disclose its past nuclear weapons research, is ignoring the issue of Iranian missile development, and is standing idle as Iran props up Assad, arms Hezbollah with rockets, and promotes sectarianism in Iraq. Israel is hemmed in—by Iranian proxies and Sunni militants on its borders, by the threat of a third intifada on the West Bank, by global nongovernmental organizations, by a condescending, flippant, and bullying U.S. president whose default emotional state is pique.





> As if to make Oren’s case for him, the Obama administration responded to the publication of _Ally_ with neither silence nor a reiteration of American policy toward Israel but with vituperation, demanding that both Kulanu Party chairman Moshe Kahlon and Prime Minister Netanyahu apologize for criticisms_Oren _had made. Kahlon sheepishly distanced himself from Oren, and Netanyahu won’t comment publicly, but the episode illustrates precisely the model of U.S.-Israeli relations outlined in this book: A “family” argument where the criticism runs in only one direction. On the one hand, when the supreme leader of Iran calls John Kerry a liar and details plans to destroy Israel, the Obama administration brushes it off. On the other, when a former ambassador writes a memoir based on a diary he kept while in office, the administration loses its mind.
> 
> The alliance has faltered to such a degree that Oren is morose. He wonders whether Israel is in the same precarious position it was in 1967, before the Six Day War, or in 1948, when it came close to never being born. Neither option is comforting. David Horovitz asked him, “Are people going to look back in a few years’ time and say, ‘This is what they were talking about in Israel as Iran closed in on the bomb and they were wiped out?’” Oren’s response: “It’s happened before in history, hasn’t it?”
> 
> It has. And it may happen again. But whatever happens, thanks to Michael Oren, history will know that an inexperienced and ideologically motivated president drove a lethal wedge between the United States of America and the young, tiny, besieged Jewish State.




 We re On Our Own Washington Free Beacon


----------



## CMike

Obama's hostility toward Israel is just utterly disgusting.


----------



## Jroc

CMike said:


> Obama's hostility toward Israel is just utterly disgusting.


So why don't the liberals see it?


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's hostility toward Israel is just utterly disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> So why don't the liberals see it?
Click to expand...


Because they do see it. It's what they want.


I'm on the way home. Happy Chanukah J.


----------



## MikeK

CMike said:


> Obama's hostility toward Israel is just utterly disgusting.


Is Obama _hostile_ toward Israel, or is he just not as pro-Israel as his predecessors have been?  If the former, how is his hostility manifest?  Specifically what has he said or done that demonstrates hostility?  

I'm not being defensive.  I'm asking because I haven't seen or heard anything from him that I would describe as _hostile._  So I'm curious.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## B. Kidd

Dang, Ropey..........you had this sneaky c^ck-sucking liar-in-chiefs number 5 years ago!!! Now, that's what I call USMB street cred...............


----------



## TrueTT

Israel is doing the lord's work in fumigating the planet of the filthy rodents called Muslims. May the Jews be ever more empowered financially/militarily with the means and endeavors to annihilate the Islamic filth polluting their neighborhood.


----------



## Ropey

> The UN Declares War on Judeo-Christian Civilization









The UN Declares War on Judeo-Christian Civilization


----------



## Ropey

Ravi said:


> Benny agreed with Obama so I'm not sure what your point is....



Are you still not sure Ravi?


----------



## Ropey

dilloduck said:


> Thank you for the "teeny weeny country surrounded by big bad wolves" map.
> 
> It's some of my favorite "pity us" stuff *y'all *put out.
> 
> Got any "make the desert bloom " stuff handy?



Anything new to say to '*us all*' dilloduck?


----------



## Jroc

Arabs are slaughtering each other by the 100s of thousands, yet Obama feels the need to take his parting shots at the Jewish state....He can't stand those damn Jews


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Arabs are slaughtering each other by the 100s of thousands, yet Obama feels the need to take his parting shots at the Jewish state....He can't stand those damn Jews



Time is the keeper.


----------



## Jroc

You know it's killing that Jew hater Obama ....He tried his best to get rid of netanyahu...now he's gone, we have Trump and Netanyahu is still in power


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> You know it's killing that Jew hater Obama ....He tried his best to get rid of netanyahu...now he's gone, we have Trump and Netanyahu is still in power


()vomit could only fool the US and Canada.

He was a failure in the other elections that he meddled it.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------

